# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  الآيات القرآنية الشريفة النازلة بالامام علي ع ومن مصادر أهل السنة: الآية الاولى...

## عماد علي

*رحم الله من قرأ سورة المباركة الفاتحة وأهدى ثوابها الى روح المرحوم محمد علي ، والى أرواح المؤمنين والمؤمنات*
*اطلب منكم الدعاء لوالد ووالدة سعيد درويش بالرحمة* 
*مسبوقة بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد.


آية التطهير : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا [ الأحزاب - 33 ] 


إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت و يطهركم تطهيرا 

1- في كتب البخاري ومسلم...



عدد الروايات : ( 2 )



البخاري - التاريخ الكبير - الجزء : ( 9 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 25 )



205 - أبو الحمراء له صحبة ، قال أبو عاصم عن عياد ابى يحيى قال نا أبو داود عن ابى الحمراء قال صحبت النبي (ص) تسعة أشهر فكان إذا اصبح كل يوم . يأتي باب علي وفاطمة فيقول السلام عليكم أهل البيت إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا. 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



صحيح مسلم - فضائل الصحابة - فضائل أهل بيت النبي ( ص ) - رقم الحديث : ( 4450 )



- حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة ‏ ‏ومحمد بن عبد الله بن نمير ‏ ‏واللفظ ‏ ‏لأبي بكر ‏ ‏قالا حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد بن بشر ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏زكرياء ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏مصعب بن شيبة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏صفية بنت شيبة ‏ ‏قالت قالت ‏ ‏عائشة : ‏خرج النبي ‏(ص) ‏غداة ‏ ‏وعليه ‏ ‏مرط ‏ ‏مرحل ‏ ‏من شعر أسود فجاء ‏ ‏الحسن بن علي ‏ ‏فأدخله ثم 

جاء ‏ ‏الحسين ‏ ‏فدخل معه ثم جاءت ‏ ‏فاطمة ‏ ‏فأدخلها ثم جاء ‏ ‏علي ‏ ‏فأدخله ثم قال : ‏إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم ‏ ‏الرجس ‏ ‏أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا . ‏* 
*الرابط*

----------


## القلب المرح

*اهل البيت هم اهل الطهر وبذكرهم تُطهر قلوب المؤمنين والمؤمنات*
*يعطيك ربي العافيه عزيزي الاخ عماد علي*
*بارك الله فيك*
*وجعله الله في ميزان اعمالك الصالحه*
*ولاتحرمنا من هذا الجهد الدائم*
*بإنتظار جديدك*
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق*

----------


## عماد علي

*القلب المرح: الله يبارك فيك أخي.*

*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## عماد علي

2- *في كتب النسائي.*  

*إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت و يطهركم تطهيرا*  
*عدد الروايات : ( 3 )* 
*النسائي - السنن الكبرى - الجزء : ( 5 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 107)* 
*7169 - أخبرنا قتيبة بن سعيد ، وهشام بن عمار قالا : حدثنا حاتم ، عن بكير بن مسمار ، عن عامر بن سعد بن أبي وقاص قال : أمر معاوية سعدا ، فقال : ما منعك أن تسب أبا تراب ؟ . قال : أما ما ذكرت ثلاثا قالهن رسول الله (ص) فلن أسبه ، لأن تكون لي واحدة منهن أحب إلي من حمر النعم . سمعت رسول الله (ص) يقول له ، وخلفه في بعض مغازيه ، فقال له علي : يا رسول الله تخلفني مع النساء والصبيان ؟ فقال له رسول الله (ص) : أما ترضى أن تكون مني بمنزلة هارون من موسى ، إلا أنه لا نبوة بعدي ؟ وسمعته يقول : في يوم خيبر : لأعطين الراية رجلا يحب الله ورسوله ، ويحبه الله ورسوله فتطاولنا لها ، فقال : ادعوا لي عليا فأتي به أرمد ، فبصق في عينيه ، ودفع الراية إليه ، ولما نزلت ، زاد هشام : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت دعا رسول الله (ص) عليا ، وفاطمة ، وحسنا ، وحسينا فقال : اللهم ، يعني هؤلاء أهلي.*

*الرابط*  


*النسائي - السنن الكبرى - الجزء : ( 5 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 112 )* 
*[ النص طويل لذا إستقطع منه موضع الشاهد ]* 
*7182 - أخبرنا محمد بن المثنى قال حدثنا يحيى بن حماد قال حدثنا الوضاح وهو أبو عوانة قال حدثنا يحيى قال حدثنا عمرو بن ميمون قال اني لجالس إلى بن عباس إذ أتاه تسعة رهط فقالوا إما أن تقوم معنا وإما أن تخلونا يا هؤلاء وهو يومئذ صحيح قبل أن يعمى قال أنا أقوم معكم فتحدثوا فلا أدري ما قالوا فجاء وهو ينفض ثوبه وهو يقول أف وتف يقعون في رجل له عشر وقعوا في رجل قال رسول الله (ص) لابعثن رجلا يحب الله ورسوله لا يخزيه الله أبدا فأشرف من استشرف فقال أين علي هو في الرحا يطحن وما كان أحدكم ليطحن فدعاه وهو أرمد ما يكاد أن يبصر فنفث في عينيه ثم هز الراية ثلاثا فدفعها إليه فجاء بصفية بنت حيي وبعث أبا بكر بسورة التوبة وبعث عليا خلفه فأخذها منه فقال لا يذهب بها إلا رجل هو مني وأنا منه ودعا رسول الله (ص) الحسن والحسين وعليا وفاطمة فمد عليهم ثوبا فقال اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا ..........* 
*الرابط* 

*النسائي - خصائص أمير المؤمنين ( ع ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 49 )* 
*- أخبرنا قتيبة بن سعيد البلخي ، وهشام بن عمار الدمشقي قالا : حدثنا حاتم عن بكير بن مسمار عن عامر بن سعد بن أبي وقاص قال : أمر معاوية سعدا فقال : ما يمنعك ان تسب أبا تراب ؟ فقال : أنا ذكرت ثلاثا قالهن رسول الله (ص) فلن أسبه لئن يكون لي واحدة منها احب إلي من حمر النعم ، سمعت رسول الله (ص) يقول له وخلفه في بعض مغازيه ، فقال له علي : يا رسول الله أتخلفني مع النساء والصبيان ؟ فقال رسول الله (ص) : أما ترضى ان تكون مني بمنزلة هارون من موسى إلا انه لا نبوة بعدي وسمعته يقول يوم خيبر : لاعطين الراية غدا رجلا يحب الله ورسوله ويحبه الله ورسوله فتطاولنا إليها ، فقال ادعوا إلى عليا ، فأتي به أرمد ، فبصق في عينيه ودفع الراية إليه . ولما نزلت إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا دعا رسول الله (ص) عليا وفاطمة وحسنا وحسينا فقال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي.*

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيك العافية 

وعساك على القوة 

وتسلم على اطروحاتك القيمة

----------


## عماد علي

*أم محمد*

*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## عماد علي

*3- في كتب الحاكم النيسابوري* 

*إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت و يطهركم تطهيرا*  
*عدد الروايات : ( 9 )*
*مستدرك الحاكم - كتاب التفسير - تفسير سورة الاحزاب - رقم الحديث : ( 3558 )* 
*3517 - حدثنا أبو العباس محمد بن يعقوب ثنا العباس بن محمد الدوري ثنا عثمان بن عمر ثنا عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن دينار ثنا شريك بن أبي نمر عن عطاء بن يسار عن أم سلمة ( ر ) أنها قالت : في بيتي نزلت هذه الآية إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت قالت : فأرسل رسول الله (ص) إلى علي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين ( ر ) أجمعين فقال اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي . قالت أم سلمة يا رسول الله ما أنا من أهل البيت قال إنك أهلي خير وهؤلاء أهل بيتي اللهم أهلي أحق ، هذا حديث صحيح على شرط البخاري ولم يخرجاه .* 
*الرابط:*
*http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/archive/showHadiths2.php?BNo=70&BkNo=13&KNo=28&startno=25*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=522333* 


*مستدرك الحاكم - كتاب التفسير - تفسير سورة الاحزاب - رقم الحديث : ( 3559 )* 
*3518 - حدثنا أبو العباس محمد بن يعقوب ، أنبأ العباس بن الوليد بن مزيد ، أخبرني أبي ، قال : سمعت الأوزاعي ، يقول : حدثني أبو عمار ، قال : حدثني واثلة بن الأسقع ( ر ) ، قال : جئت أريد عليا ( ر ) ، فلم أجده فقالت فاطمة ( ر ) : انطلق إلى رسول الله (ص) يدعوه فاجلس فجاء مع رسول الله (ص) فدخل ودخلت معهما ، قال : فدعا رسول الله (ص) حسنا وحسينا فأجلس كل واحد منهما على فخذه وأدنى فاطمة من حجره وزوجها ، ثم لف عليهم ثوبه وأنا شاهد فقال : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي ، هذا حديث صحيح على شرط مسلم ولم يخرجاه.* 
*الرابط :*
*http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/archive/showHadiths2.php?BNo=70&BkNo=13&KNo=28&startno=20*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=522334* 


*مستدرك الحاكم - كتاب معرفة الصحابة - وأما قصة إعتزال محمد......* 
*[ النص طويل لذا إستقطع منه موضع الشاهد ]* 
*4627 - أخبرنا أبو بكر أحمد بن جعفر بن حمدان القطيعي ، ببغداد من أصل كتابه ، ثنا عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل ، حدثني أبي ، ثنا يحيى بن حماد ، ثنا أبو عوانة ، ثنا أبو بلج ، ثنا عمرو بن ميمون ، قال : ...... وكان علي أول من آمن من الناس بعد خديجة ( ر ) ، قال : وأخذ رسول الله (ص) ثوبه فوضعه على علي وفاطمة وحسن وحسين ، وقال : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .....*  
*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=523570* 


*مستدرك الحاكم - كتاب معرفة الصحابة ( ر ) - و من مناقب أهل رسول الله (ص) - رقم الحديث :( 4705 )* 
*4688 - حدثنا أبو بكر أحمد بن سلمان الفقيه ، و أبو العباس محمد بن يعقوب قالا : ثنا الحسن بن مكرم البزار ، ثنا عثمان بن عمر ، ثنا عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن دنيار ، عن شريك بن أبي نمر ، عن عطاء بن يسار ، عن أم سلمة :قالت : في بيتي نزلت إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت قالت فأرسل رسول الله (ص) إلى علي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين فقال : هؤلاء أهل بيتي ، هذا حديث صحيح على شرط البخاري و لم يخرجاه .*  
*الرابط :*
*http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/archive/showHadiths2.php?BNo=193&BkNo=13&KNo=33&startno=10*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=523625* 


*مستدرك الحاكم - كتاب معرفة الصحابة ( ر ) - و من مناقب أهل رسول الله(ص) - رقم الحديث :( 4706 )* 
*4689 - حدثنا أبو العباس محمد بن يعقوب ، ثنا الربيع بن سليمان المرادي ، و بحر بن نصر الخولاني قالا : ثنا بشر بن بكر . و ثنا الأوزاعي حدثني أبو عمار ، حدثني واثلة بن الأسقع : قال : أتيت عليا فلم أجده فقالت لي فاطمة : انطلق إلى رسول الله (ص) يدعوه فجاء مع رسول الله (ص) فدخلا و دخلت معهما فدعا رسول الله (ص) الحسن و الحسين فأقعد كل واحد منهما على فخذيه و أدنى فاطمة من حجره و زوجها ثم لف عليهم وثوبا و قال : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت و يطهركم تطهيرا ثم قال : هؤلاء أهل بيتي اللهم أهل بيتي أحق ، هذا حديث صحيح على شرط الشيخين و لم يخرجاه .* 
*الرابط :*
*http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/archive/showHadiths2.php?BNo=193&BkNo=13&KNo=33&startno=5*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=523626* 


*مستدرك الحاكم - كتاب معرفة الصحابة ( ر ) - و من مناقب أهل رسول الله (ص) - رقم الحديث :( 4707 )* 
*4690 - حدثنا أبو العباس محمد بن يعقوب ، ثنا الربيع بن سليمان المرادي ، و بحر بن نصر الخولاني قالا : ثنا بشر بن أحمد المحبوبي بمرو ، ثنا سعيد بن مسعود ، ثنا عبيد الله بن موسى ، أنا زكريا بن أبي زائدة ، ثنا مصعب بن شيبة ، عن صفي:قالت : حدثتني أم المؤمنين عائشة ( ر ) قالت : خرج النبي (ص) غداة و عليه مرط مرجل من شعر أسود فجاء الحسن و الحسين فأدخلهما معه ثم جاءت فاطمة فأدخلها معهما ثم جاء علي فأدخله معهم ثم قال : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت و يطهركم تطهيرا ، هذا حديث صحيح على شرط الشيخين و لم يخرجاه .* 
*الرابط :*
*http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/archive/showHadiths2.php?BNo=193&BkNo=13&KNo=33&startno=10*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=523627* 


*مستدرك الحاكم - كتاب معرفة الصحابة ( ر ) - و من مناقب أهل رسول الله (ص) - رقم الحديث :( 4708 )* 
*4691 - كتب إلي أبو إسماعيل محمد إبن النحوي يذكر أن الحسن بن عرفة حدثهم قال : حدثني علي بن ثابت الجزري ثنا بكير بن مسمار مولى عامر بن سعد سمعت عامر بن سعد : يقول : قال سعد : نزل على رسول الله (ص) الوحي فأدخل عليا و فاطمة و ابنيهما تحت ثوبه ثم قال : اللهم هؤلاء أهلي و أهل بيتي .* 
*الرابط :*
*http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/archive/showHadiths2.php?BNo=193&BkNo=13&KNo=33&startno=10*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=523628* 


*مستدرك الحاكم - كتاب معرفة الصحابة ( ر ) - و من مناقب أهل رسول الله (ص) - رقم الحديث :( 4709 )* 
*4692 - حدثني أبو الحسن إسماعيل بن محمد بن الفضل بن محمد الشعراني ، ثنا جدي ، ثنا أبو بكر بن شيبة الحزامي ، ثنا محمد بن إسماعيل بن أبي فديك ، حدثني عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر المليكي ، عن إسماعيل بن عبد الله بن جعفر بن أبي طالب ، عن أبيه : قال : لما نظر رسول الله (ص) إلى الرحمة هابطة قال : ادعو لي ادعو لي فقالت صفية : من يا رسول الله ؟ قال : أهل بيتي عليا و فاطمة و الحسن و الحسين فجيء بهم فألقى عليهم النبي (ص) كساءه ثم رفع يديه ثم قال : اللهم هؤلاء آلي فصل على محمد و على آل محمد و أنزل الله عز و جل إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت و يطهركم تطهيرا ، هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد و لم يخرجاه و قد صحت الرواية على شرط الشيخين أنه علمهم الصلاة على أهل بيته كما علمهم الصلاة على آله .* 
*الرابط :*
*http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/archive/showHadiths2.php?BNo=193&BkNo=13&KNo=33&startno=5*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=523629* 


*مستدرك الحاكم - كتاب معرفة الصحابة ( ر ) - ذكر مناقب فاطمة بنت رسول الله (ص) - رقم الحديث :( 4748 )* 
*4731 - حدثنا أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الله الحفيد ، ثنا الحسين بن الفضل البجلي ، ثنا عفان بن مسلم ، ثنا حماد بن سلمة ، أخبرني حميد و علي بن زيد ، عن أنس بن مالك ( ر ) : أن رسول الله (ص) كان يمر بباب فاطمة ( ر ) ستة أشهر إذا خرج لصلاة الفجر يقول الصلاة يا أهل البيت إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت و يطهركم تطهيرا ، هذا حديث صحيح على شرط مسلم و لم يخرجاه .* 
*الرابط :*
*http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/archive/showHadiths2.php?BNo=194&BkNo=13&KNo=33&startno=15*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=523668*

----------


## عماد علي

*4- في كتب الذهبي:*


*إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت و يطهركم تطهيرا* 

* عدد الروايات : ( 8 )*

*الذهبي - ميزان الإعتدال - الجزء : ( 2 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 381 )*

*4154 - عبادة ، أبويحيى . كان قتادة يرميه بالكذب ، قاله أبو عاصم ، عن عبادة أبى يحيى ، سمعت أبا داود يحدث عن أبى الحمراء : حفظت من رسول الله (ص) سبعة أشهر أو ثمانية أشهر ، يأتي باب فاطمة فيقول : الصلاة ، يرحمكم الله ، إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا . قال العقيلى : أبو داود هو نفيع بن الحارث .* 


*الذهبي - سير أعلام النبلاء - الجزء : ( 2 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 122 )*

*[ النص طويل لذا إستقطع منه موضع الشاهد ]*

*- قال الزبير بن بكار : انقرض عقب زينب . وصح أن النبي (ص) جلل فاطمة وزوجها وابنيهما بكساء ، وقال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي ، اللهم فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا .* 


*الذهبي - سير أعلام النبلاء - الجزء : ( 2 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 134 )*

*[ النص طويل لذا إستقطع منه موضع الشاهد ]*

*- حماد بن سلمة ، عن علي بن زيد ، عن أنس : أن رسول الله (ص) كان يمر ببيت فاطمة ستة أشهر ، إذا خرج لصلاة الفجر يقول : الصلاة يا أهل بيت محمد ، إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، [ الاحزاب 33 ] .* 

*- يونس بن أبي إسحاق ، ومنصور بن أبي الاسود ، وهذا لفظه : سمعت أبا داود ، سمعت أبا الحمراء ، يقول : رأيت رسول الله (ص) يأتي باب علي وفاطمة ستة أشهر ، فيقول :  إنما يريد الله .........*


*الذهبي - سير أعلام النبلاء - الجزء : ( 3 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 254 )*

*- علي بن صالح ، وأبو بكر بن عياش  : عن عاصم ، عن زر ، عن عبدالله : قال رسول الله (ص) : هذان ابناي ، من أحبهما فقد أحبني . جماعة : عن شهر بن حوشب ، عن أم سلمة : أن النبي (ص) جلل حسنا وحسينا وفاطمة بكساء ، ثم قال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي وخاصتي ، اللهم أذهب عنهم الرجس ، وطهرهم تطهيرا .* 


*الذهبي - سير أعلام النبلاء - الجزء : ( 3 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 269 )*

*- يزيد : أخبرنا العوام بن حوشب ، عن هلال بن يساف : سمعت الحسن يخطب ، ويقول : يا أهل الكوفة ! اتقوا الله فينا ، فإنا أمراؤكم ، وإنا أضيافكم ، ونحن أهل البيت الذين قال الله فيهم : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ، ( الاحزاب : 33 ) قال : فما رأيت قط باكيا أكثر من يومئذ .* 


*الذهبي - سير أعلام النبلاء - الجزء : ( 3 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 283 )*

*[ النص طويل لذا إستقطع منه موضع الشاهد ]*

*- وقال شهر : عن أم سلمة : إن النبي (ص) جلل عليا وفاطمة وابنيهما بكساء ، ثم قال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيت بنتي وحامتي ، اللهم أذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا ، فقلت : يا رسول الله ! أنا منهم ؟ قال : إنك إلى خير ، إسناده جيد ، روي من وجوه عن شهر . وفي بعضها يقول : دخلت عليها أعزيها على الحسين .* 


*الذهبي - سير أعلام النبلاء - الجزء : ( 10 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 346 )*

*- أخبرنا إبن ريذة ، أخبرنا سليمان بن أحمد ، حدثنا أبو خليفة ، حدثنا أبو الوليد الطيالسي ، حدثنا عبدالحميد بن بهرام ، حدثنا شهر ، سمعت أم سلمة تقول : جاءت فاطمة غدية بثريد لها تحملها في طبق ، حتى وضعتها بين يديه (ص) ، فقال لها : أين إبن عمك ؟ قالت : هو في البيت . قال : ادعيه ، وائتيني بابني ] قالت : فجاءت تقود ابنيها ، كل واحد منهما في يد ، وعلي يمشي في أثرها ، حتى دخلوا على رسول الله (ص) فأجلسهما في حجره ، وجلس علي على يمينه ، وجلست فاطمة عن يساره ، قالت أم سلمة : فأخذت من تحتي كساء كان بساطنا على المنامة في البيت ، ببرمة فيها خزيرة  ، فجلسوا يأكلون من تلك البرمة ، وأنا أصلي في تلك الحجرة ، فنزلت هذه الآية : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، [ الاحزاب : 33 ] فأخذ فضل الكساء ، فغشاهم ، ثم أخرج يده اليمنى من الكساء ، وألوى بها إلى السماء ، ثم قال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي وحامتي قالت : فأدخلت رأسي ، فقلت : يا رسول الله ، وأنا معكم ، قال : أنت إلى خير مرتين . رواه الترمذي مختصرا ، وصححه من طريق الثوري ، عن زبيد ، عن شهر بن حوشب .*

----------


## عاشق النجف



----------


## شمعه تحترق

أحسنت يا أبا باسم

لطالما قالها رسول الله
وأعادها وكم حذر من ظلم الامة لهم
ولكن قليل من سمع لرسول الله
وقليل من صان الأمانة بعده ..
وكأن تكراره وتبيانه حجة على قومه
يوم يجيئون بين يدي رسول الله وقد تلطخت أيديهم بدماء العترة الطاهره
وامتلأت واسودت صحائفهم بقبيح الفعال في حق الزهراء وأمير المؤمنين وأبنائهم.
بأي وجه يقابلوك يارسول الله .

موفقين

----------


## عماد علي

*عاشق النجف*

*شمعة تحترق*

*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## عماد علي

*5- في كتب إبن أبي شيبة*


*إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت و يطهركم تطهيرا* 

* عدد الروايات : ( 5 )*

*إبن أبي شيبة - المصنف - الجزء : ( 7 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 501 )*

*31485 - حدثنا محمد بن بشر عن زكريا عن مصعب بن شيبة عن صفية بنت شيبة قالت : قالت عائشة : خرج النبي (ص) غداة وعليه مرط مرجل من شعر أسود ، فجاء الحسن فأدخله معه ، ثم جاء حسين فأدخله معه ، ثم جاءت فاطمة فأدخلها ، ثم جاء علي فأدخله ، ثم قال : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .* 

*الرابط:*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=115087*


*إبن أبي شيبة - المصنف - الجزء : ( 7 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 501 )*

*31486 - حدثنا محمد بن مصعب عن الاوزاعي عن شداد أبي عمار قال : دخلت علي واثلة وعنده قوم فذكروا فشتموه فشتمه معهم ، فقال : ألا أخبرك بما سمعت من رسول الله (ص) قلت : بلى ، قال : أتيت فاطمة أسألها عن علي فقالت : توجه إلى رسول الله (ص) فجلس ، فجاء رسول الله (ص) ومعه علي وحسن وحسين كل واحد منهما آخذ بيده ، فأدنى عليا وفاطمة فأجلسهما بين يديه ، وأجلس حسنا وحسينا كل واحد منهما على فخذه ، ثم لف عليهم ثوبه أو قال : كساءه ثم تلا هذه الآية : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ثم قال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي ، وأهل بيتي أحق .* 

*الرابط:*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=115088*


*إبن أبي شيبة - المصنف - الجزء : ( 7 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 527 )*

*31656 - حدثنا شاذان قال ثنا حماد بن سلمة عن علي بن زيد عن أنس بن مالك أن النبي (ص) كان يمر ببيت فاطمة ستة أشهر إذا خرج إلى الفجر فيقول : الصلاة يا أهل البيت إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا.* 

*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=115273*


*إبن أبي شيبة - المسند - حديث أبي الحمراء*

*720 - نا يحيى بن يعلى الأعشى ، عن يونس بن خباب ، عن نافع ، عن أبي الحمراء ، قال : شهدت النبي (ص) ثمانية أشهر ، كلما خرج إلى الصلاة  أو قال : إلى صلاة الفجر ، مر بباب فاطمة فيقول : السلام عليكم أهل البيت : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .*

*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=122853*


*إبن أبي شيبة - المسند - حديث أبي الحمراء*

*722 - نا أبو نعيم الفضل بن دكين ، قال : نا يونس بن أبي إسحاق ، قال : نا أبو داود ، عن أبي الحمراء ، قال : رابطت بالمدينة سبعة أشهر على عهد رسول الله (ص) قال : فرأيت رسول الله إذا طلع الفجر جاء إلى باب علي ، وفاطمة فقال (ص) : الصلاة ، الصلاة : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا.*

*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=122855*

----------


## عماد علي

*6- في كتب السيوطي*


*إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت و يطهركم تطهيرا* 

* عدد الروايات : ( 19 )*

*السيوطي - الإتقان في علوم القرآن - سورة الآحزاب*

*- وأخرج الترمذي وغيره عن عمروبن أبي سلمة وإبن جرير وغيره عن أم سلمة أن النبي (ص) دعا فاطمة وعليا وحسنا وحسينا لما نزلت ‏‏إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، فجللهم بكساء وقال‏:‏ واله هؤلاء أهل بيتي فأذهب الرجس وطهركم تطهيرا‏.‏*

*الرابط:*
*http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=156&CID=30&SW=ويطهركم#SR1*


*السيوطي - الدر المنثور - الجزء : ( 4 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 313 )*

*- وأخرج إبن مردويه وإبن عساكر وإبن النجار عن أبى سعيد الخدرى قال لما نزلت وامر أهلك بالصلاة كان النبي (ص) يجئ إلى باب علي صلاة الغداة ثمانية أشهر يقول الصلاة رحمكم الله إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .*
*الرابط:**http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=248&CID=341&SW=ويطهركم#SR1*


*السيوطي - الدر المنثور - الجزء : ( 5 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 198 )*

*- وأخرج إبن جرير وإبن المنذر وإبن أبى حاتم والطبراني وإبن مردويه عن أم سلمة ( ر ) زوج النبي (ص) ان رسول الله (ص) كان بينهما على منامة له عليه كساء خيبرى فجاءت فاطمة ( ر ) ببرمة فيها خزيرة فقال رسول الله (ص) ادعى زوجك وإبنيك حسنا وحسينا فدعتهم فبينما هم ياكلون إذ نزلت على رسول الله (ص) إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا فاخذ النبي (ص) بفضلة ازاره فغشاهم اياها ثم أخرج يده من الكساء وأومأ بها إلى السماء ثم قال اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتى وخاصتي فاذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا قالها ثلاث مرات قالت أم سلمة ( ر ) فادخلت رأسي في الستر فقلت يا رسول الله وأنا معكم فقال إنك إلى خير مرتين .*
*الرابط:**http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=248&CID=415&SW=منامة#SR1*


*السيوطي - الدر المنثور - الجزء : ( 5 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 198 )*

*- وأخرج الطبراني عن أم سلمة ( ر ) قالت جاءت فاطمة ( ر ) إلى أبيها بثريدة لها تحملها في طبق لها حتى وضعتها بين يديه فقال لها أين إبن عمك قالت هو في البيت قال اذهبي فادعيه وإبنيك فجاءت تقودا بنيها كل واحد منهما في يد وعلى ( ر ) يمشى في أثرهما حتى دخلوا على رسول الله (ص) فاجلسهما في حجره وجلس على ( ر ) عن يمينه وجلست فاطمة ( ر ) عن يساره قالت أم سلمة ( ر ) فاخذت من تحتي كساء كان بساطنا على المنامة في البيت .*
*الرابط:**http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=248&CID=415&SW=بثريدة#SR1*


*السيوطي - الدر المنثور - الجزء : ( 5 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 198 )*

*- وأخرج الطبراني عن أم سلمة ( ر ) ان رسول الله (ص) قال لفاطمة ( ر ) ائتنى بزوجك وإبنيه فجاءت بهم فالقى رسول الله (ص) عليهم كساء فدكيا ثم وضع يده عليهم ثم قال اللهم ان هؤلاء أهل محمد وفي لفظ آل محمد فاجعل صلواتك وبركاتك على آل محمد كما جعلتها على آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد قالت أم سلمة ( ر ) فرفعت الكساء لادخل معهم فجذبه من يدى وقال إنك على خير .*

*- وأخرج إبن مردويه عن أم سلمة قالت نزلت هذه الآية في بيتى إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا وفي البيت سبعة جبريل وميكائيل (ع) وعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين ( ر ) وأنا على باب البيت قلت يا رسول الله ألست من أهل البيت قال إنك إلى خير إنك من أزواج النبي (ص) .*

*- وأخرج إبن مردويه والخطيب عن أبى سعيد الخدرى ( ر ) قال كان يوم أم سلمة أم المؤمنين ( ر ) فنزل جبريل (ص) على رسول الله (ص) بهذه الآية إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا قال فدعا رسول الله (ص) بحسن وحسين وفاطمة وعلى فضمهم إليه ونشر عليهم الثوب والحجاب على أم سلمة مضروب ثم قال اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتى اللهم اذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا قالت أم سلمة ( ر ) فأنا معهم يا نبى الله قال أنت على مكانك وانك على خير* 

*- وأخرج الترمذي وصححه وإبن جرير وإبن المنذر والحاكم وصححه وإبن مردويه والبيهقي في سننه من طرق عن أم سلمة ( ر ) قالت في بيتى نزلت إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت وفي البيت فاطمة وعلي والحسن والحسين فجللهم رسول الله (ص) بكساء كان عليه ثم قال هؤلاء أهل بيتى فاذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا .*

*- وأخرج إبن جرير وإبن أبى حاتم والطبراني عن أبى سعيد الخدرى ( ر ) قال قال رسول الله (ص) نزلت هذه الآية في خمسة في وفي علي وفاطمة وحسن وحسين إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .*

*- وأخرج إبن أبى شيبة وأحمد ومسلم وإبن جرير وإبن أبى حاتم والحاكم عن عائشة ( ر ) قالت خرج رسول الله (ص) غداة وعليه مرط مرجل من شعر اسود فجاء الحسن والحسين ( ر ) فادخلهما معه ثم جاء على فادخله معه ثم قال إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .*

*- وأخرج إبن جرير والحاكم وإبن مردويه عن سعد قال نزل على رسول الله (ص) الوحى فادخل عليا وفاطمة وابنيهما تحت ثوبه ثم قال اللهم هؤلاء أهلى وأهل بيتى .*
*الرابط:**http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=248&CID=415&SW=فدكيا#SR1*


*السيوطي - الدر المنثور - الجزء : ( 5 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 199 )*

*- وأخرج إبن أبى شيبة وأحمد وإبن جرير وإبن المنذر وإبن أبى حاتم والطبراني والحاكم وصححه والبيهقي في سننه عن واثلة بن الاسقع ( ر ) قال جاء رسول الله (ص) إلى فاطمة ومعه حسن وحسين وعلى حتى دخل فادنى عليا وفاطمة فاجلسهما بين يديه وأجلس حسنا وحسينا كل واحد منهما على فخذه ثم لف عليهم ثوبه وأنا مستدبرهم ثم تلا هذه الآية إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .*

*- وأخرج إبن أبى شيبة وأحمد والترمذي وحسنه وإبن جرير وإبن المنذر والطبراني والحاكم وصححه وإبن مردويه عن أنس ( ر ) ان رسول الله (ص) كان يمر بباب فاطمة ( ر ) إذا خرج إلى صلاة الفجر ويقول الصلاة يا أهل البيت الصلاة إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .*

*- وأخرج الحكيم الترمذي والطبراني وإبن مردويه وأبو نعيم والبيهقي معا في الدلائل عن إبن عباس ( ر ) قال قال رسول الله (ص) ان الله قسم الخلق قسمين فجعلني في خيرهما قسما فذلك قوله وأصحاب اليمين وأصحاب الشمال فأنا من أصحاب اليمين وأنا خير أصحاب اليمين ثم جعل القسمين اثلاثا فجعلني في خيرها ثلثا فذلك قوله وأصحاب الميمنة ما أصحاب الميمنة وأصحاب المشأمة والسابقون السابقون فأنا من السابقين وأنا خير السابقين ثم جعل الا ثلاث قبائل فجعلني في خيرها قبيلة وذلك قوله وجعلناكم شعوبا وقبائل لتعارفوا ان أكرمكم عند الله أتقاكم وانا اتقى ولد آدم وأكرمهم على الله تعالى ولا فخر ثم جعل القبائل بيوتا فجعلني في خيرها بيتا فذلك قوله إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا فأنا وأهل بيتى مطهرون من الذنوب .*

*- وأخرج إبن جرير وإبن أبى حاتم عن قتادة ( ر ) في قوله إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا قال هم أهل بيت طهرهم الله من السوء واختصهم برحمته قال وحدث الضحاك بن مزاحم ( ر ) ان نبى الله (ص) كان يقول نحن أهل بيت طهرهم الله من شجرة النبوة وموضع الرسالة ومختلف الملائكة وبيت الرحمة ومعدن العلم .*

*- وأخرج إبن مردويه عن أبى سعيد الخدرى ( ر ) قال لما دخل على ( ر ) بفاطمة ( ر ) جاء النبي (ص) أربعين صباحا إلى بابها يقول السلام عليكم أهل البيت ورحمة الله وبركاته الصلاة رحمكم الله إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا انا حرب لما حاربتم أنا سلم لم سالمتم .*

*- وأخرج إبن جرير وإبن مردويه عن أبى الحمراء ( ر ) قال حفظت من رسول الله (ص) ثمانية أشهر بالمدينة ليس من مرة يخرج إلى صلاة الغداة الا أتى إلى باب علي ( ر ) فوضع يده على جنبتى الباب ثم قال الصلاة الصلاة إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا.*

*- وأخرج إبن مردويه عن إبن عباس ( ر ) قال شهدنا رسول الله (ص) تسعة أشهر ياتي كل يوم باب علي بن أبى طالب ( ر ) عند وقت كل صلاة فيقول السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أهل البيت إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا الصلاة رحمكم الله كل يوم خمس مرات .*

*- وأخرج الطبراني عن أبى الحمراء ( ر ) قال رأيت رسول الله (ص) ياتي باب علي وفاطمة ستة أشهر فيقول إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .*
*الرابط:**http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=248&CID=415&SW=مستدبرهم#SR1*

----------


## عماد علي

*7- في كتب إبن عساكر* 

*إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا* 
*عدد الروايات : ( 104 )* 
*إبن عساكر - ترجمة الإمام الحسين ( ع ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 63 )* 
*- قالت عائشة : خرج النبي (ص) غداة وعليه مرط مرحل من شعر أسود فجاء الحسن بن علي فأدخله ، ثم جاء الحسين فدخل معه ثم جاءت فاطمة فأدخلها ، ثم جاء علي فأدخله ثم قال : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا.*  
*- عن عائشة قالت : خرج النبي (ص) ذات غداة وعليه مرط مرحل من شعر أسود فجاء الحسن فادخله معه ، ثم جاء الحسين فأدخله معه ، ثم جاءت فاطمة فأدخلها معه ، ثم جاء علي فأدخله معه ، ثم قال : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا.*  
*- عن صفية بنت شيبة قالت : حدثتني أم المؤمنين عائشة قالت : خرج النبي (ص) غداة وعليه مرط فيه ثم جاء علي فأدخله فيه ثم جاء حسن فأدخله فيه ثم جاء حسين فأدخله فيه ثم قال : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، ( الاحزاب 33 ).*  


*إبن عساكر - ترجمة الإمام الحسين ( ع ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 64 )* 
*114 - أخبرنا أبو القاسم إبن الحصين ، أنبأنا أبو علي بن المذهب ، أنبأنا أحمد بن جعفر ، أنبأنا عبد الله بن أحمد ، حدثني أبي أنبأنا محمد بن جعفر ، أنبأنا عوف : عن أبي المعدل عطية الطفاوي عن أبيه أن أم سلمة حدثته قالت : بينا رسول الله (ص) في بيتي يوما إذ قالت الخادم : إن عليا وفاطمة بالسدة . قالت : فقال لي : قومي فتنحي لي عن أهل بيتي . قالت : فقمت فتنحيت في البيت قريبا فدخل علي وفاطمة ومعهما الحسن والحسين وهما صبيان صغيران ، فأخذ الصبيين فوضعهما في حجره فقبلهما واعتنق عليا بإحدى يديه وفاطمة باليد الاخرى فقبل فاطمة وقبل عليا فأغدف عليهم خميصة سوداء فقال : أللهم إليك لا إلى النار أنا وأهل بيتي . قالت : فقلت : وأنا يا رسول الله . فقال : وأنت.*  


*إبن عساكر - ترجمة الإمام الحسين ( ع ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 65 )* 
*115 - أخبرنا أبو القاسم الشحامي ، أنبأنا أبو سعد الجنزرودي ، أنبأنا أبو أحمد الحاكم ، أنبأنا أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن محمد العمري بالكوفة ، أنبأنا عباد بن يعقوب الرواجني ، أنبأنا علي بن هاشم بن البريد ، عن محمد بن سلمة ( يعني إبن كهيل ) عن أبيه : عن شهر بن حوشب قال : سمعت أم سلمة تقول : بينما رسول الله (ص) عندي فأرسل إلى حسن وحسين وعلي وفاطمة فانتزع كساءا عني فألقاه عليهم وقال : أللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا .*  
*116 - أخبرتنا أم المجتبى فاطمة بنت محمد العلوية قالت : قرئ على إبراهيم بن منصور ، أنبأنا أبو بكر إبن المقرئ ، أنبأنا أبو يعلى ، أنبأنا كامل بن طلحة الجحدري ، أنبأنا حماد بن سلمة : عن علي بن زيد عن شهر بن حوشب ، عن أم سلمة زوج النبي (ص) : أن رسول الله (ص) قال لفاطمة : ائتيني بزوجك وإبنيك . فجاءت بهم فألقى عليهم كساءا فدكيا ثم وضع يديه عليه فقال : أللهم إن هؤلاء آل محمد فاجعل صلواتك وبركاتك على آل محمد ، إنك حميد مجيد . قالت : فرفعت الكساء لادخل معهم فجذبه وقال إنك على خير .*  
*117 - 118 - أخبرنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن الفضل ، وأبو المظفر إبن القشيري قالا : أنبأنا أبو سعد الاديب ، أنبأنا أبو عمرو الفقيه . حيلولة : وأخبرتنا أم المجتبى العلوية قالت : قرئ على إبراهيم بن منصور . أنبأنا أبو بكر إبن المقرئ قالا : أنبأنا أبو يعلى ، أنبأنا زهير ، أنبأنا عفان ، أنبأنا حماد بن سلمة ، أنبأنا علي بن زيد ، فذكره نحوه وقال : على محمد وعلى آل محمد . قالا : وأنبأنا أبو يعلى أنبأنا أبو خيثمة ، أنبأنا محمد بن عبد الله الاسدي أنبأنا سفيان : عن زبيد ، عن شهر بن حوشب ، عن أم سلمة : أن النبي (ص) جلل عليا وحسنا وحسينا وفاطمة كساءا ثم قال : أللهم إن هؤلاء أهل بيتي وحامتي أللهم أذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا . قالت وقال إبن حمدان : فقالت أم سلمة : قلت : يا رسول الله أنا وقال إبن المقرئ : وأنا منهم : ؟ قال : إنك إلى خير .*  


*إبن عساكر - ترجمة الإمام الحسين ( ع ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 66 )* 
*119 - أخبرنا أبو القاسم عبد الصمد بن محمد بن عبد الله بن مندويه ، أنبأنا أبو الحسن علي إبن محمد بن أحمد الحسن آباذي أنبأنا أبو الحسن أحمد بن محمد بن الصلت الاهوازي أنبأنا أبو العباس إبن عقدة ، أنبأنا عبد الله بن أسامة الكلبي وأبو شيبة ، قالا : أنبأنا علي بن ثابت أنبأنا أسباط إبن نصر عن السدي : عن بلال بن مرداس ، عن شهر بن حوشب ، عن أم سلمة ، قالت : أتت فاطمة النبي (ص) بحريرة فوضعتها بين يديه فقال : يا فاطمة ادع لي زوجك وإبنيك . قالت : فدعوتهم فأكلوا وتحتهم كساء فجمع الكساء عليهم ثم قال : أللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي وحامتي أذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا .*  
*120 - أخبرنا أبو عبد الله الفراوي وأبو المظفر القشيري وأبو القاسم الشحامي قالوا : أنبأنا أبو سعد ، أنبأنا أبو عمرو . حيلولة : وأخبرتنا أم المجتبى العلوية ، قالت : قرأ علي أبو القاسم السلمي أنبأنا أبو بكر إبن المقرئ ، قالا : أنبأنا أبو يعلى أنبأنا حوثرة ، زاد إبن حمدان : إبن أشرس أبو عامر أخبرني وقال إبن المقرئ : أنبأنا عقبة زاد الشحامي : إبن عبد الله وقال : هو وإبن المقرئ : الرفاعي - : عن شهر بن حوشب ، عن أم سلمة زوج النبي (ص) أن رسول الله (ص) قال لفاطمة : إيتيني بزوجك وإبنيك . فجاءت بهم فألقى عليهم رسول الله (ص) كساءا كان تحتي خيبريا أصبناه من خيبر ، ثم قال : أللهم إن هؤلاء آل محمد فاجعل صلواتك وبركاتك على آل محمد كما جعلتها على آل إبراهيم ، - وقال الشحامي : على إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد . قالت أم سلمة : فرفعت الكساء ، وفي حديث الشحامي : أحسبه قال : فأخذت بطرف الكساء لادخل معهم - فجذبه رسول الله (ص) ، زاد إبن المقرئ : من يدي وقالوا : وقال : إنك على خير . [ حديث أم سلمة برواية عطاء - عمن حدثه - وأبي ليلى وشهر بن حوشب في نزول آية التطهير في شأن علي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين (ع) ] .*  


*إبن عساكر - ترجمة الإمام الحسين ( ع ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 67 )* 
*121 - 123 أخبرنا أبو القاسم إبن الحصين أنبأنا أبو علي إبن المذهب أنبأنا أحمد بن جعفر ، أنبأنا عبد الله حدثني أبي أنبأنا عبد الله بن نمير ، أنبأنا عبد الملك ( يعني إبن أبي سليمان ) :عن عطاء بن أبي رباح ، قال : حدثني من سمع أم سلمة تذكر أن النبي (ص) كان في بيتها فأتته فاطمة ببرمة فيها خريزة فدخلت بها عليه ، فقال لها : ادع زوجك وإبنيك . قالت : فجاء علي وحسن وحسين فدخلوا عليه فجلسوا يأكلون من تلك الخزيرة وهو على منامة له على دكان تحته كساء خيبري قالت : وأنا في الحجرة أصلي فأنزل الله عز وجل هذه الآية : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، قالت : فأخذ فضل الكساء فغشاهم به ثم أخرج يده فألوى بها إلى السماء ، ثم قال : أللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي وحامتي فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا . قالت فأدخلت رأسي البيت فقلت : وأنا معكم يا رسول الله ؟ قال إنك إلى خير إنك إلى خير . قال عبد الملك : وحدثني أبو ليلى عن أم سلمة مثل حديث عطاء سواء . قال عبد الملك : وحدثني داوود بن أبي عوف أبو الجحاف ، عن شهر بن حوشب ، عن أم سلمة بمثله سواء .*  


*إبن عساكر - ترجمة الإمام الحسن ( ع ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 68 )* 
*124 - أخبرنا أبو البركات عمر بن داود بن إبراهيم بن محمد بن محمد بن العلوي بالكوفة أنبأنا أبو الفرج محمد بن أحمد بن علان الشاهد ، أنبأنا أبو الحسن محمد بن جعفر بن محمد بن الحسين بن هارون بن النجار النحوي أنبأنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن القاسم بن زكريا المحاربي البزار ، أنبأنا عباد بن يعقوب ، أنبأنا أبو عبد الرحمان يعني المسعودي : عن كثير النواء عن عطية ، عن أبي سعيد قال : نزلت هذه الآية في خمسة نفر وسماهم : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا في رسول الله (ص) وعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين .*  


*إبن عساكر - ترجمة الإمام الحسن ( ع ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 69 )* 
*125 - أخبرنا أبو القاسم إبن السمرقندي أنبأنا عاصم بن الحسن ، أنبأنا أبو عمر إبن مهدي ، أنبأنا أبو العباس إبن عقدة ، أنبأنا يعقوب بن يوسف بن زياد ، أنبأنا محمد بن إسحاق بن عمار ، أنبأنا هلال أبو أيوب الصيرفي قال : سمعت عطية العوفي يذكر أنه سأل أبا سعيد* 
*الخدري عن قوله عزوجل : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، فأخبره أنها أنزلت في رسول الله (ص) وعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين ، رواية الصحابي الكبير أبي سعيد الخدري عن أم المؤمنين أم سلمة في نزول آية التطهير في شأن علي وزوجه وإبنيه (ع).*  
*126 - أخبرنا أبو عبد الله الفراوي وأبو المظفر القشيري قالا : أنبأنا أبو سعد الاديب ، أنبأنا أبو عمرو إبن حمدان . حيلولة : وأخبرتنا أم المجتبى العلوية قالت : قرئ على إبراهيم بن منصور ، أنبأنا أبو بكر إبن المقرئ قالا : أنبأنا أبو يعلى أنبأنا محمد بن إسماعيل إبن أبي سمينة ، أنبأنا عبد الله بن داود ، عن فضيل : عن عطية عن أبي سعيد عن أم سلمة : أن النبي (ص) غطى على علي وفاطمة وحسن وحسين كساءا ثم قال : هؤلاء أهل بيتي إليك لا إلى النار . قالت أم سلمة : فقلت يا رسول الله وأنا معهم ؟ قال : لا وأنت إلى خير .*  


*إبن عساكر - ترجمة الإمام الحسن ( ع ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 70 )* 
*127 - أخبرناه عاليا أبو القاسم إبن الحصين ، أنبأنا أبو طالب إبن غيلان ، أنبأنا أبو بكر الشافعي ، أنبأنا إسحاق بن الحسن بن ميمون الحربي ، أنبأنا أبو غسان : أنبأنا فضيل وهو إبن مرزوق : عن عطية : عن أبي سعيد الخدري عن أم سلمة قالت : نزلت هذه الآية في بيتي : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا فقلت : يا رسول الله ألست من أهل البيت ؟ قال : إنك إلى خير إنك من أزواج رسول الله (ص) . قالت : وأهل البيت : رسول الله (ص) وعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين .*  


*إبن عساكر - ترجمة الإمام الحسن ( ع ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 72 )* 
*128 - أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الرزاق ، أنبأنا أبو محمد الحسن بن علي إملاءا ، أنبأنا عبيد الله بن أحمد بن يعقوب ، أنبأنا جبير بن محمد الواسطي ، أنبأنا محمد بن أيوب الصدفي أنبأنا عبد الرحيم بن هارون ، أنبأنا هارون بن سعد : عن عطية : عن أبي سعيد قال : سألته من أهل البيت ؟ فقال : النبي (ص) وعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين .*  


*إبن عساكر - ترجمة الإمام الحسن ( ع ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 180 )* 
*304 - أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الباقي ، أنبأنا أبو محمد الجوهري أنبأنا محمد بن العباس ، أنبأنا أحمد بن معروف ، أنبأنا محمد بن سعد أنبأنا هشام أبو الوليد الطيالسي أنبأنا أبو عوانة : عن حصين عن أبي جميلة ميسرة بن يعقوب أن الحسن بن علي لما استخلف حين قتل علي ، فبينما هو يصلي إذ وثب عليه رجل فطعنه بخنجر ، وزعم حصين أنه بلغه أن الذي طعنه رجل من بني أسد وحسن ساجد . قال حصين : وعمي أدرك ذاك . قال : فيزعمون أن الطعنة وقعت في وركه فمرض منها أشهرا ثم برأ فقعد على المنبر فقال : يا أهل العراق اتقوا الله فينا فإنا أمراؤكم وضيفانكم الذين قال الله عز وجل : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس عنك الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا [ الاحزاب : 33 ] قال : فما زال يقول ذاك حتى ما رئي أحد [ ظ ] من أهل المسجد إلا وهو يخن بكاءا .* 
*305 - أخبرتنا أم البهاء فاطمة بنت محمد ، قالت : أنبأنا أحمد بن محمود بن أحمد بن محمود أنبأنا أبو بكر إبن المقرئ ، أنبأنا أبو الطيب محمد بن جعفر الزراد المنيحي [ ظ ] أنبأنا عبد الله بن سعد الزهري ، أنبأنا سعيد بن سليمان ، أنبأنا عباد ( هو إبن العوام ) أنبأنا حصين : عن ميسرة بن يعقوب أبي جميلة عن الحسن بن علي أنه بينا هو ساجد إذ وجاءه إنسان في وركه فمرض منها شهرين ، فلما برأ خطب الناس بعد ما قتل علي فقال : أيها الناس إنما نحن أمراؤكم وضيفانكم ونحن أهل البيت الذي قال الله عزوجل : إنما يريد الله ] ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، فكررها حتى ما بقي أحد في المسجد إلا وهو يجد بكاءا .*  


*إبن عساكر - ترجمة الإمام الحسن ( ع ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 182 )* 
*306 - كتب إلي أبو عبد الله محمد بن أحمد بن إبراهيم ، ثم أخبرنا أبو القاسم فضائل بن الحسن بن فتح الكناني أنبأنا سهل بن بشر الاسفرايني قالا : أنبأنا أبو الحسن محمد بن الحسين بن الطفال ، أنبأنا أبو طاهر محمد بن أحمد ، أنبأنا الحسين بن عمر بن إبراهيم ، أنبأنا عقبة بن مكرم الضبي ، أنبأنا عبد الله بن خراش ، عن عوام بن حبيب بن حوشب : عن هلال بن يساف قال : سمعت الحسن بن علي وهو يخطب الناس بالكوفة فحمد الله وأثنى عليه وصلى على محمد ثم قال : يا أهل الكوفة اتقوا الله فينا فإنا أمراؤكم ونحن ضيفانكم ونحن أهل البيت الذين قال الله عز وجل : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا . قال هلال : فما سمعت يوما قط كان أكثر باكيا ومسترجعا من يومئذ .*  
*307 - أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الباقي ، أنبأنا الحسن بن علي ، أنبأنا محمد بن العباس الخزاز ، أنبأنا أحمد بن معروف ، أنبأنا الحسين بن محمد ، أنبأنا محمد بن سعد أنبأنا يزيد بن هارون ، أنبأنا العوام بن حوشب : عن هلال بن يساف قال : سمعت الحسن بن علي وهو يخطب وهو يقول : يا أهل الكوفة اتقوا الله فينا فإنا أمراؤكم وإنا أضيافكم ونحن أهل البيت الذين قال الله تعالى : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .*  


*إبن عساكر - ترجمة الإمام الحسين ( ع ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 87 )* 
*83 - أخبرنا أبو عبد الله الخلال ، أنبأنا أبو عثمان سعيد بن أحمد الصوفي ، أنبأنا أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الله بن زكريا الشيباني ، أنبأنا أبو القاسم المنذر بن محمد بن المنذر القابوسي ، أنبأنا أبي ، حدثني عمي عن أبيه ، عن أبان بن تغلب ، عن جعفر بن أياس : عن شهر بن حوشب ، عن أم سلمة قالت : نزلت هذه الآية في بيتي : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت [ الاحزاب : 33 ] وفي البيت علي وفاطمة وحسن وحسين .*  


*إبن عساكر - ترجمة الإمام الحسين ( ع ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 87 )* 
*84 - أخبرنا أبو سعد إسماعيل بن أحمد بن عبد الملك ، وأبو نصر أحمد بن علي بن محمد بن إسماعيل الطوسي ، قالا : أنبأنا أبو بكر بن خلف ، أنبأنا أبو عبد الله الحافظ . حيلولة : وأخبرنا أبو العلاء زيد ، وأبو المحاسن مسعود : ابنا علي بن منصور بن الراوندي بالري ، قالا : أنبأنا قاضي القضاة أبو نصر أحمد بن محمد بن صاعد النيسابوري ، أنبأنا أبو سعيد محمد بن موسى بن الفضل بن شاذان الصيرفي قالا : أنبأنا أبو العباس أحمد بن يعقوب ، زاد الحافظ : بانتخاب أبي على الحافظ عليه ، أنبأنا الحسن بن مكرم ، زاد الحافظ : إبن حسان . وقال : أخبرنا ، وقال الصيرفي : حدثنا عثمان بن عمر ، أنبأنا عبد الرحمان بن عبد الله بن دينار عن شريك بن أبي نمر : عن عطاء بن يسار ، عن أم سلمة قالت في بيتي نزلت إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت قالت : فأرسل رسول الله (ص) إلى فاطمة وعلي والحسن والحسين فقال : هؤلاء أهلي ، وفي حديث الصيرفي : أهل بيتي قالت : فقلت : يا رسول الله أما أنا من أهل البيت ؟ قال : بلى ان شاء الله .*  


*إبن عساكر - ترجمة الإمام الحسين ( ع ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 88 )* 
*85 - أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الباقي ، أنبأنا أبو محمد الجوهري إملاءا ، أنبأنا أبو الحسين عبيدالله بن أحمد بن يعقوب المقرئ ، أنبأنا عبد الله بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم ، أنبأنا عباد بن سعيد بن عباد ، أنبأنا محمد وهو إبن عثمان بن أبي البهلول ، حدثني إسماعيل وهو إبن الحسن الشعيري ، حدثني ليث بن أبي سليم : عن شهر بن حوشب ، عن أم سلمة قالت : أمرني رسول الله (ص) أن أصنع له خزيرا فصنعتها ، ثم دعا عليا وفاطمة والحسن والحسين ، ثم قال : يا أم سلمة هلمي خزيرتك . قالت : فقربتها فأكلوا ، ثم أقام فاطمة إلى جانب علي والحسن والحسين إلى جانب فاطمة ، قالت : وكانت ليلة قرة فأدخل رسول الله (ص) رجله إلى حجر علي وفاطمة ثم ألبسهم كساء فدكيا ثم قال :اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي وحامتي فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا . قالت أم سلمة : قلت : ألست من أهلك يا رسول الله ؟ قال : إنك إلى خير .*  


*إبن عساكر - ترجمة الإمام الحسين ( ع ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 89 )* 
*86 - أخبرنا أبو القاسم إسماعيل بن أحمد ، أنبأنا أبو الحسين بن النقور ، أنبأنا عيسى بن علي املاء ، قال قرئ على أبي بكر عبد الله بن محمد بن زياد النيسابوري وأنا أسمع قيل له : حدثكم العباس بن محمد إبن حاتم ، أنبأنا أبو نعيم : أنبأنا إسماعيل بن نشيط العامري قال : سمعت شهر بن حوشب ، قال جئت أم سلمة أعزيها بحسين بن علي ، فحدثتنا أم سلمة أن رسول الله (ص) كان في بيتها فصنعت له فاطمة سخينة وجاءته بها ، فقال : ادعي لي إبن عمك وإبنيك أو زوجك وإبنيك فجاءت بهم فأكلوا معه من ذلك الطعام ، قالت : ورسول الله (ص) على منامة لنا فأخذ فضلة كساء لنا خيبري كان تحته فجللهم به ثم رفع يده فقال : اللهم عترتي وأهل بيتي ، اللهم أذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا . قالت : فقلت : يارسول الله وأنا من أهلك ؟ قال : وأنت إلى خير .*  


*إبن عساكر - ترجمة الإمام الحسين ( ع ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 90 )* 
*87 و 88 - أخبرنا أبو القاسم علي بن إبراهيم ، أنبأنا أبو الحسين محمد بن عبد الرحمان بن أبي نصر ، أنبأنا يوسف بن القاسم ، أنبأنا علي بن الحسن بن سالم أنبأنا أحمد بن يحيى الصوفي ، أنبأنا يوسف بن يعقوب الصفار ، أنبأنا عبيد بن سعيد القرشي ، عن عمرو بن قيس : عن زبيد ، عن شهر ، عن أم سلمة عن النبي (ص) في قول الله عزوجل : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، [ الاحزاب : 33 ] قال : الحسن والحسين وفاطمة وعلي (ع) . فقالت أم سلمة : يا رسول الله وأنا ؟ قال : أنت إلى خير.* 
*- قال : وأنبأنا علي ، حدثني يحيى بن الحسين الاسفرائيني ، أنبأنا يوسف بن يعقوب الصفار ، أنبأنا عبيد بن سعيد ، أنبأنا سفيان ، عن زبيد ، عن شهر بن حوشب نحوه . قال : وأنبأنا إبن سالم ، أنبأنا إبراهيم بن طالوت ، أنبأنا أبو أحمد الزبيري ، أنبأنا سفيان . عن زبيد ، عن شهر بن حوشب ، عن أم سلمة ، أن النبي (ص) جلل على علي وحسن وحسين وفاطمة (ع) كساء ثم قال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي وحامتي اللهم أذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا . فقالت أم سلمة : فقلت : يا رسول الله أنا منهم ؟ قال : إنك إلى خير .* 


*إبن عساكر - ترجمة الإمام الحسين ( ع ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 91 )*

*يتبع*

----------


## عماد علي

*89 - أخبرنا أبو القاسم زاهر ، وأبو بكر وجيه ابنا طاهر بن محمد قالا : أنبأنا أحمد بن الحسن بن محمد الازهري ، أنبأنا الحسن بن أحمد المخلدي ، أنبأنا أبو بكر الاسفرايني ، أنبأنا الربيع بن سليمان ، أنبأنا أسد إبن موسى ، أنبأنا عمران بن زيد التغلبي : عن زبيد الايامي ، عن شهر بن حوشب ، عن أم سلمة أنها قالت لجارية : أخرجي فخبريني . قال : فرجعت الجارية ، فقالت : قتل الحسين . فشهقت شهقة غشي عليها ثم أفاقت فاسترجعت ثم قالت : قتلوه قتلهم الله ، قتلوه أذلهم الله ، قتلوه أخزاهم الله . ثم أنشأت تحدث قالت : رأيت رسول الله (ص) على هذا السرير أو على هذا الدكان فقال : ادعوا إلي أهلي وأهل بيتي ، ادعوا إلي الحسن والحسين وعليا . فقالت : أم سلمة : يا رسول الله أو لست من أهل بيتك ؟ قال : وأنت في خير وإلي خير ! فقال : اللهم هؤلاء أهلي وأهل بيتي أذهب عنهم الرجس أهل البيت وطهرهم تطهيرا .*  


*إبن عساكر - ترجمة الإمام الحسين ( ع ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 92 )* 
*90 - أخبرنا أبو القاسم بن الحصين ، أنبأنا أبو علي بن المذهب ، أنبأنا أحمد بن جعفر أنبأنا عبد الله بن أحمد ، حدثني أبي ، أنبأنا أبو أحمد الزبيري ، أنبأنا سفيان : عن زبيد ، عن شهر بن حوشب ، عن أم سلمة ، أن النبي (ص) جلل على علي وحسن وحسين وفاطمة كساء ثم قال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي وحامتي اللهم أذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا . قالت أم سلمة : فقلت : يا رسول الله أنا منهم ؟ قال : إنك إلى خير .*  


*إبن عساكر - ترجمة الإمام الحسين ( ع ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 93 )* 
*91 - أنبأنا أبو علي الحداد - وحدثني أبو مسعود الاصبهاني عنه - أنبأنا أبو نعيم ، أنبأنا سليمان بن أحمد [ الطبراني ] ، أنبأنا أحمد بن مجاهد الاصبهاني ، أنبأنا عبد الله بن عمر بن أبان ، أنبأنا زافر بن سليمان ، عن طعمة بن عمرو الجعفري : عن أبي الجحاف داود بن أبي عوف ، عن شهر بن حوشب قال : أتييت أم سلمة أعزيها على الحسين ، فقالت : دخل رسول الله (ص) فجلس على منامة لنا ، فجاءته فاطمة بشئ فوضعته ، فقال : ادعي لي حسنا وحسينا وإبن عمك عليا . فلما إجتمعوا عنده قال : اللهم هؤلاء خاصتي وأهل بيتي فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا .*  


*إبن عساكر - ترجمة الإمام الحسين ( ع ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 93 )* 
*92 - أخبرنا أبو طالب بن أبي عقيل ، أنبأنا أبو الحسن الخلعي ، أنبأنا أبو محمد بن النحاس ، أنبأنا أبو سعيد بن الاعرابي ، أنبأنا أبو سعيد عبد الرحمان بن محمد بن منصور ، أنبأنا حسين الاشقر ، أنبأنا منصور بن أبي الاسود عن الاعمش : عن حبيب بن أبي ثابت ، عن شهر بن حوشب ، عن أم سلمة أن رسول الله (ص) أخذ ثوبا فجلله على علي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين ، ثم قرء هذه الآية : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، قالت : فجئت لادخل معهم فقال : مكانك أنت على خير .*  


*إبن عساكر - ترجمة الإمام الحسين ( ع ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 94 )* 
*93 - أخبرنا أبو القاسم هبة الله بن محمد ، أنبأنا أبو على الحسن بن علي ، أنبأنا أبو بكر بن مالك ، أنبأنا عبد الله ، حدثني أبي ، أنبأنا عفان ، أنبأنا حماد بن سلمة : أنبأنا علي بن زيد ، عن شهر بن حوشب ، عن أم سلمة ، أن رسول الله (ص) قال لفاطمة : ائتيني بزوجك وإبنيك . فجاءت بهم فألقى عليهم كساء فدكيا ثم وضع يده عليهم ثم قال : اللهم إن هؤلاء آل محمد فاجعل صلواتك وبركاتك على محمد وعلى آل محمد إنك حميد مجيد . قالت أم سلمة : فرفعت الكساء لادخل معهم فجذبه من يدي وقال : إنك على خير .*  
*94 - أخبرنا أبو نصر بن رضوان ، وأبو غالب بن البناء ، وأبو محمد عبد الله بن محمد قالوا : أنبأنا أبو محمد الجوهري ، أنبأنا أبو بكر بن مالك ، أنبأنا إبراهيم بن عبد الله ، أنبأنا حجاج : أنبأنا عبد الحميد بن بهرام الفزاري ، أنبأنا شهر بن حوشب قال : سمعت أم سلمة تقول حين جاء نعي الحسين بن علي : لعنت أهل العراق وقالت : قتلوه قتلهم الله غروه وذلوه لعنهم الله ، جاءت فاطمة ومعها ابناها جاءت بهما تحملهما حتى وضعتهما بين يديه ، فقال لها : أين إبن عمك ؟ قالت : هو في البيت . قال : اذهبي فادعيه وائتني بابني . قالت : فجاءت تقود ابنيها كل واحد منهما في يد وعلي يمشي في أثرهم حتى دخلوا على رسول الله (ص) ، فأجلسهما في حجره وجلس علي على يمينه ، وجلست فاطمة على يساره ، قالت أم سلمة : فأخذ من تحتي كساء كان بساطا لنا على المنامة في المدينة فلفه رسول الله (ص) فأخذ بشماله طرفي الكساء و ألوى بيده اليمنى إلى ربه عزوجل وقال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي أذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا ثلاث مرات كل ذلك يقول : اللهم أذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا . قالت : فقلت : يا رسول الله الله ألست من أهلك ؟ قال : بلى فادخلي في الكساء . قالت : فدخلت في الكساء بعدما مضى دعاؤه لابن عمه وإبنيه وابنته فاطمة ( ر ) .*  


*إبن عساكر - ترجمة الإمام الحسين ( ع ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 96 )* 
*95 و 96 - أخبرنا أبو القاسم هبة الله بن أحمد بن أحمد بن عمر ، أنبأنا أبو طالب محمد بن علي العشاري ، أنبأنا أبو الحسين محمد بن أحمد بن إسماعيل بن سمعون إملاءا ، أنبأنا أبو بكر محمد بن جعفر الصيرفي ، أنبأنا أبو أسامة الكلبي ، أنبأنا علي بن ثابت ، أنبأنا أسباط بن نصر ، عن السدي : عن بلال بن مرداس ، عن شهر بن حوشب ، عن أم سلمة قالت : جاءت فاطمة إلى رسول الله (ص) بخزيرة فوضعتها بين يديه ، فقال [ لها ] : أدعي زوجك وإبنيك . فدعتهم وطعموا وعليه كساء خيبري فجمع الكساء عليهم ، ثم قال : هؤلاء أهل بيتي وحامتي فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا . قالت أم سلمة : فقلت : يا رسول الله ألست من أهل البيت ؟ قال : إنك عللى خير وإلى خير . قال : وأنبأنا محمد ، أنبأنا أبو أسامة ، أنبأنا علي بن ثابت ، عن أبي إسرائيل ، عن زبيد ، عن شهر ، عن أم سلمة مثل ذلك .*  


*إبن عساكر - ترجمة الإمام الحسين ( ع ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 97 )* 
*97 - أخبرنا أبو القاسم بن السمرقندي ، أنبأنا عاصم بن الحسن ، أنبأنا أبو عمر بن مهدي ، أنبأنا أبو العباس بن عقدة ، أنبأنا أحمد بن يحيى الصوفي ، أنبأنا عبد الرحمان بن شريك ، أنبأنا أبي ، عن أبي إسحاق السبيعي : عن عبد الله بن معين مولى أم سلمة عن أم سلمة زوج النبي (ص) أنها قالت : نزلت هذه الآية في بيتها : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، أمرني رسول الله (ص) أن أرسل إلى علي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين ، فلما أتوه اعتنق عليا بيمينه والحسن بشماله والحسين على بطنه وفاطمة عند رجليه ، ثم قال : اللهم هؤلاء أهلي وعترتي فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا . قالها ثلاث مرات ، قلت : فأنا يا رسول الله ؟ فقال : إنك على خير ان شاء الله .*  


*إبن عساكر - ترجمة الإمام الحسين ( ع ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 98 )* 
*98 - أخبرنا أبو القاسم بن السمرقندي ، أنبأنا أبو الحسين بن النقور ، أنبأنا محمد بن عبد الله بن الحسين الدقاق ، أنبأنا عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد العزيز ، أنبأنا عثمان بن أبي شيبة ، أنبأنا جرير بن عبد الحميد ، عن الاعمش ، عن جعفر بن عبد الرحمان البجلي : عن حكيم بن سعد ، عن أم سلمة أنها كانت تقول : أنزلت هذه الآية في النبي (ص) وعلي وفاطمة ، والحسن والحسين : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، [ الاحزاب 33 ] .*  
*99 - أخبرنا أبو الحسن علي بن المسلم ، وأبو القاسم بن السمرقندي ، قالا : أنبأنا أبو نصر بن طلاب ، أنبأنا أبو الحسين بن جميع ، أنبأنا أبو جعفر محمد بن عمار بن محمد بن عاصم بن مطيع العجلي بالكوفة ، أنبأنا محمد بن عبيد بن أبي هارون المقرئ ، أنبأنا أبو حفص الاعشى ، عن إسماعيل بن أبي خالد : عن محمد بن سوقة ، عمن أخبره ، عن أم سلمة قالت : كان النبي (ص) عندنا منكسا رأسه ، فعملت له فاطمة خزيرة فجاءت ومعها حسن وحسين ، فقال لها النبي (ص) : أين زوجك ؟ اذهبي فادعيه فجاءت به فأكلوا فأخذ [ النبي ] كساء فأداره عليهم فأمسك طرفه بيده اليسرى ثم رفع يده اليمنى إلى السماء وقال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي وحامتي اللهم أذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا ، أنا حرب لمن حاربتم سلم لمن سالمتم عدو لمن عاداكم .*  


*إبن عساكر - ترجمة الإمام الحسين ( ع ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 99 )* 
*100 - أخبرنا أبو القاسم بن السمرقندي ، أنبأنا أبو القاسم إسماعيل بن مسعدة ، أنبأنا أبو القاسم حمزة بن يوسف ، أنبأنا أبو أحمد عبد الله بن عدي ، أنبأنا عمر بن سنان ، أنبأنا إبراهيم بن سعيد ، أنبأنا حسين بن محمد ، عن سليمان بن قرم ، عن عبد الجبار بن العباس : عن عمار الدهني ، عن عقرب ، عن أم سلمة قالت : نزلت هذه الآية في بيتي إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ، وفي البيت سبعة : رسول الله (ص) وجبريل وميكائيل وعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين . كذا في الاصل : عقرب ، وهو وهم و إنما هي عمرة .*  


*إبن عساكر - ترجمة الإمام الحسين ( ع ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 100 )* 
*101 - أخبرناه عاليا على الصواب أبو عبد الله الخلال ، أنبأنا أبو القاسم السلمي ، أنبأنا أبو بكر بن المقرئ ، أنبأنا أبو محمد عبد الرحمان بن عبد الله بن أخي الامام بحلب ، أنبأنا إبراهيم بن سعيد الجوهري ، أنبأنا حسين - يعني المروزي - عن سليمان بن قرم ، عن عبد الجبار بن عباس : عن عمار الدهني ، عن عمرة ، عن أم سلمة قالت : نزلت هذه الآية في بيتي إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ، وفي البيت سبعة : رسول الله (ص) وجبريل وميكائيل وعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين .*  
*102 - أخبرنا بحديثها أبو طالب علي بن عبد الرحمان ، أنبأنا أبو الحسن الخلعي ، أنبأنا أبو محمد بن النحاس ، أنبأنا أبو سعيد بن الاعرابي ، أنبأنا الحسين بن حميد بن الربيع أبو عبد الله ، أنبأنا مخول بن إبراهيم أبو عبد الله ، أنبأنا عبد الجبار بن عباس الشبامي : عن عمار الدهني ، عن عمرة بنت أفعى ، قالت : سمعت أم سلمة تقول : نزلت هذه الآية في بيتي : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، وفي البيت سبعة : جبريل وميكائيل ورسول الله (ص) وعلي فاطمة والحسن والحسين ، قالت : وأنا على باب البيت ، فقلت : يا رسول الله ألست من أهل البيت ؟ قال : إنك على خير ، إنك من أزواج النبي (ص) ، وما قال : إنك من أهل البيت .*  


*إبن عساكر - ترجمة الإمام الحسين ( ع ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 101 )* 
*103 - أخبرنا أبو القاسم بن الحصين ، أنبأنا أبو علي بن المذهب ، أنبأنا أحمد بن جعفر ، أنبأنا عبد الله ، حدثني أبي ، أنبأنا عبد الوهاب بن عطاء ، أنبأنا عوف : عن أبي المعذل عطية الطفاوي قال : حدثني أبي عن أم سلمة زوج النبي (ص) قالت : بينا رسول الله (ص) في بيتي إذ قالت الخادم : إن عليا وفاطمة بالسدة . قالت : فقال قومي عن أهل بيتي . قالت : فقمت فتنحيت في ناحية البيت قريبا فدخل علي وفاطمة ومعهما الحسن والحسين صبيان صغيران ، فأخذ الصبيين فقبلهما ووضعهما في حجره واعتنق عليا وفاطمة ، ثم أغدف عليهم ببردة له وقال : اللهم اليك لا إلى النار ، أنا وأهل بيتي . قالت : فقلت : يا رسول الله وأنا ؟ قال : وأنت .*  


*إبن عساكر - ترجمة الإمام الحسين ( ع ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 103 )* 
*104 - أخبرنا أبو القاسم بن السمرقندي ، أنبأنا أبو الحسين بن النقور ، أنبأنا عيسى بن علي ، أنبأنا عبد الله بن محمد ، أنبأنا عبد الله بن عمر ، أنبأنا محمد بن سليمان بن الاصبهاني ، عن يحيى بن عبيد : عن عطاء بن أبي رباح ، عن عمر بن أبي سلمة قال : لما نزلت هذه الآية على النبي (ص) ، نزلت وهو في بيت أم سلمة : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، فدعا فاطمة وعليا وحسنا وحسينا زاد غيره : وأجلس فاطمة وحسنا وحسينا بين يديه ودعا عليا فأجلسه خلف ظهره ثم جللهم بالكساء ثم قال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل البيت فاذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا . قالت أم سلمة : إجعلني معهم . قال رسول الله (ص) : أنت بمكانك وأنت إلى خير .*  


*إبن عساكر - ترجمة الإمام الحسين ( ع ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 105 )* 
*105 - أخبرتنا أم البهاء فاطمة بنت محمد ، قالت : أنبأنا سعيد بن أحمد العيار ، أنبأنا أبو محمد عبد الله بن أحمد الصيرفي ، أنبأنا أبو العباس السراج ، أنبأنا قتيبة ، أنبأنا إبن لهيعة : عن عمرو بن شعيب ، انه دخل على زينب بنت أبي سلمة ، فحدثته أن رسول الله (ص) كان عند أم سلمة ، فجعل الحسن من شق والحسين من شق وفاطمة في حجره فقال : رحمة الله وبركاته عليكم أهل البيت إنه حميد مجيد . قالت : وأنا وام سلمة نائيتين ، فبكت أم سلمة ! فنظر إليها رسول الله (ص) فقال : ما يبكيك ؟ فقالت : خصصتهما وتركتني وابنتي . فقال : انت وابنتك من أهل البيت .*  


*إبن عساكر - ترجمة الإمام الحسين ( ع ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 106 )* 
*106 - أخبرنا أبو الحسن علي بن الحسن ، أنبأنا وأبو النجم بدر بن عبد الله ، أنبأنا أبو بكر الخطيب ، أنبأنا إبراهيم بن مخلد بن جعفر المعدل ، أنبأنا محمد بن أحمد بن إبراهيم الحكيمي ، أنبأنا محمد بن سعد العوفي ، حدثني أبي ، أنبأنا عمرو بن عطية ، والحسين بن الحسن بن عطية : عن عطية ، عن أبي سعيد الخدري ، عن أم سلمة ، قالت : نزلت هذه الآية في بيتي : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، وكان في البيت علي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين ، قالت : وكنت على باب البيت ، فقلت : أين أنا يارسول الله ؟ قال : أنت في خير وإلى خير .*  
*107 - أنبأنا أبو الفتح أحمد بن محمد بن أحمد بن سعيد الحداد - وأخبرني أبو طاهر محمد بن محمد بن عبد الله السنجي عنه أنبأنا القاضي أبو بكر محمد بن الحسين بن جرير الدشتي ، أنبأنا أبو جعفر محمد بن علي بن دحيم الشيباني بالكوفة ، أنبأنا محمد بن حازم بن أبي غزرة ، أنبأنا أبو نعيم : أنبأنا عمران بن أبي مسلم ، قال : سألت عطية عن هذه الآية : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، قال : أخبرك عنها بعلم ، أخبرني أبو سعيد ، أنها نزلت في بيت نبي الله (ص) وعلي وفاطمة وحسن وحسين ، فأدار عليهم الكساء ، قال : وكانت أم سلمة على باب البيت فقالت : وأنا يا نبي الله ؟ قال : فإنك بخير والى خير .*  


*إبن عساكر - ترجمة الإمام الحسين ( ع ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 108 )* 
*108 - أخبرنا أبو صالح عبد الصمد بن عبد الرحمان الحنوي وأبو بكر اللفتواني ، قالا : أنبأنا أبو محمد رزق الله بن عبد الوهاب التميمي ، أنبأنا أبو الحسين أحمد بن محمد بن أحمد الواعظ ، أنبأنا أحمد بن محمد بن سعيد ، حدثني الحسين بن عبد الرحمان الازدي ، أنبأنا أبي ، أنبأنا عبدالنور بن عبد الله : حدثني هارون بن سعد ، عن عطية قال : سألت أبا سعيد عن هذه الآية : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ، فعد في يدي قال : نزلت في رسول الله (ص) وعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين (ع) .*  


*إبن عساكر - ترجمة الإمام الحسين ( ع ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 109 )* 
*109 - أخبرنا أبو القاسم علي بن إبراهيم ، أنبأنا أبو الحسن المقرئ ، أنبأنا الحسن بن إسماعيل بن محمد ، أنبأنا أحمد بن مروان ، أنبأنا أبو يوسف القلوسي ، أنبأنا سليمان بن داود ، أنبأنا عمار بن محمد ، حدثني سفيان الثوري : عن أبي الجحاف ، عن أبي سعيد ، قال : نزلت إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت في خمسة : في رسول الله (ص) وعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين .*  



*يتبع*

----------


## عماد علي

إبن عساكر - ترجمة الإمام الحسين ( ع ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 112 )


*111 - أخبرنا أبو عبد الله الفراوي ، وأبو المظفر بن القشيري ، قالا : أنبأنا أبو سعد الجنزرودي ، أنبأنا أبو عمرو بن حمدان . حيلولة : وأخبرتنا أم المجتبى فاطمة بنت ناصر ، قالت : قرئ على إبراهيم بن منصور ، أنبأنا أبو بكر بن المقرئ ، قالا : أنبأنا أبو يعلى ، أنبأنا محمد بن إسماعيل بن أبي سمينة البصري ، أنبأنا محمد بن مصعب ، أنبأنا الاوزاعي : عن أبي عمار شداد ، عن واثلة بن الاسقع قال : أقعد النبي (ص) عليا عن يمينه وفاطمة عن يساره وحسنا وحسينا بين يديه وغطى عليهم بثوب وقال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي وأهل بيتي أحق اليك .* 


*إبن عساكر - تاريخ مدينة دمشق - الجزء : ( 4 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 289 )* 
*- حدثنا إسحاق بن إبراهيم بن هاشم نا عثمان بن خرزاذ عنه ، ومنهم أبو الحمراء واسمه هلال بن الحارث السهمي أصابه سبيا خدم النبي (ص) قرأت على أبي الحسن علي بن أبي البركات عمر بن إبراهيم الزيدي بالكوفة أنا أبو القاسم الحسين بن محمد بن سلمان أنا أبو القاسم زيد بن جعفر أبو هاشم العلوي وأبو الحسن محمد بن يعلى الكسائي قالا أنا أبو جعفر محمد بن علي بن دحيم نا أحمد بن حازم أنا عبد الله بن موسى والفضل بن دكين عن يونس بن أبي إسحاق عن أبي داود القاص عن أبي الحمراء قال رابطت المدينة سبعة أشهر كيوم فكان رسول الله (ص) يأتي باب علي وفاطمة كل غداة فيقول الصلاة الصلاة إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .* 


*إبن عساكر - تاريخ مدينة دمشق - الجزء : ( 13 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 202 )* 
*- أخبرنا أبو الحسن عبيد الله بن محمد بن أحمد البيهقي أنا محمد بن عبد الله بن عمر العمري أنا أبو محمد بن أبي شريح نا يحيى بن محمد بن صاعد ، نا أبو همام الوليد بن شجاع نا يحيى بن زكريا بن أبي زائدة نا أبي عن مصعب بن شيبة عن صفية بنت شيبة الحجبية عن عائشة أم المؤمنين قالت خرج رسول الله (ص) ذات غداة وعليه مرط مرحل من شعر اسود فجلس فأتت فاطمة فأدخلهما فيه ثم جاء على فأدخله فيه ثم جاء حسن فأدخله فيه ثم جاء حسين فأدخله فيه ثم قال أنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .* 
*- أخبرنا أبو القاسم بن الحصين أنا أبو علي بن المذهب أنا أحمد بن جعفر ، نا عبد الله ، حدثني أبي نا محمد بن جعفر نا عوف عن أبي المعدل عطية الطفاوي عن أبيه أن أم سلمة حدثته قالت بينا رسول الله (ص) في بيتي إذ قالت الخادم أن عليا وفاطمة بالسدة قالت فقال لي قومي فتنحي لي عن أهل بيتي قالت فقمت فتنحيت في البيت قريبا فدخل علي وفاطمة ومعهما الحسن والحسين وهما صبيان صغيران فأخذ الصبيين فوضعهما في حجرة فقبلهما واعتنق علينا بإحدى يديه وفاطمة باليد الأخرى فقبل فاطمة وقبل عليا فأغدف عليهم خميصة سوداء فقال اللهم اليك لا إلى النار أنا وأهل بيتي قالت فقلت وأنا يا رسول الله فقال وأنت .* 


*إبن عساكر - تاريخ مدينة دمشق - الجزء : ( 13 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 203 )* 
*- أخبرنا أبو القاسم الشحامي أنا أبو سعد الجنزرودي أنا أبو أحمد الحاكم ، أنا أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن محمد العمري بالكوفة نا عباد بن يعقوب الرواجني ، نا علي بن هاشم بن البريد ، عن محمد بن سلمة يعني إبن كهيل عن أبيه عن شهر بن حوشب قال سمعت أم سلمة تقول بينما رسول الله (ص) عندي فأرسل إلى حسن وحسين وعلي وفاطمة فانتزع كساء عني فألقاه عليهم وقال اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي فاذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا .* 
*- اخبرتنا أم المجتبى العلوية قالت قرئ على إبراهيم بن منصور أنا أبو بكر بن المقرئ أنا أبو يعلي نا كامل بن طلحة الجحدري نا حماد بن سلمة عن علي بن زيد عن شهر بن حوشب عن أم سلمة زوج النبي (ص) أن رسول الله (ص) قال لفاطمة ائتني بزوجك وإبنيك فجاءت بهم فألقى عليهم كساء فدكيا ثم وضع يديه عليه فقال اللهم إن هؤلاء آل محمد فاجعل صلواتك وبركاتك على آل محمد إنك حميد مجيد ....... قال فرفعت الكساء لادخل معهم فجذبه وقال إنك على خير .* 
*- واخبرتنا أم المجتبي العلوية قالت قرئ على إبراهيم بن منصور أنا أبو بكر بن المقرئ قالا أنا أبو يعلي نا زهير نا عفان نا حماد بن سلمة أنا علي بن زيد فذكره نحوه وقال على محمد وعلى آل محمد قالا وأنا أبو يعلي نا أبو خيثمة نا محمد بن عبد الله الاسدي نا سفيان عن زبيد عن شهر بن حوشب عن أم سلمة أن النبي (ص) جلل عليا وحسنا وحسينا وفاطمة كساء ثم قال اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي وخاصتي اللهم اذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا قالت وقال إبن حمدان فقالت أم سلمة قلت يا رسول الله أنا وقال إبن المقرئ وأنا منهم قال إنك الي خير .* 


*إبن عساكر - تاريخ مدينة دمشق - الجزء : ( 13 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 204 )* 
*- أخبرنا أبو القاسم بن عبد الصمد بن محمد بن عبد الله بن مندويه أنا أبو الحسن علي بن محمد بن أحمد الحسناباذي ، أنا أبو الحسن أحمد بن محمد بن الصلت الاهوازي نا أبو العباس بن عقدة نا عبد الله بن اسامة الكلبي وأبو شيبة قالا نا علي بن ثابت نا اسباط بن نصير ، عن السدي عن بلال بن مرداس عن شهر بن حوشب عن أم سلمة قالت أتيت النبي (ص) بجريرة فوضعتها بين يديه فقال يا فاطمة ادع لي زوجك وإبنيك ...قالت فدعوتهم فأكلوا وتحتهم كساء فجمع الكساء عليهم ثم قال اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي وخاصتي اذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا .* 
*- واخبرتنا المجتبى قالت قرأ علي أبو القاسم السلمي أنا أبو بكر بن المقرئ قالا أنا أبو يعلي نا حوثرة زاد إبن حمدان إبن اشرش أبو عامر اخبرني وقال إبن تالمقرئ نا عقبة زاد الشحامي إبن عبد الله وقال هو وإبن المقرئ الرفاعي عن شهر بن حوشب عن أم سلمة زوج النبي (ص) أن رسول الله (ص) قال لفاطمة ائتني بزوجك وإبنيك ..فجاءت بهم فألقى عليهم رسول الله (ص) كساء كان تحتي خيبريا اصبناه من خيبر ثم قال اللهم هؤلاء آل محمد فاجعل صلواتك وبركاتك على آل محمد كما جعلتهما على آل إبراهيم وقال الشحامي على إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد قالت أم سلمة فرفعت الكساء وفي حديث الشحامي احسبه قال فأخذت بطرف الكساء لادخل معهم فجذبه رسول الله (ص) زاد إبن المقرئ والشحامي من يدي وقالوا وقال إنك على خير .* 


*إبن عساكر - تاريخ مدينة دمشق - الجزء : ( 13 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 205 )* 
*- أخبرنا أبو القاسم بن الحصين أنا أبو علي بن المذهب أنا أحمد بن جعفر نا عبد الله ، حدثني أبي نا عبد الله بن عمير نا عبد الملك يعني إبن أبي سليمان عن عطاء بن أبي رباح قال حدثني من سمع أم سلمة تذكر أن النبي (ص) كان في بيتها فأتته فاطمة ببرمة فيها خزيرة فدخلت بها عليه فقال لها ادع زوجك وإبنيك قالت فجاء علي وحسن وحسين فدخلوا عليه فجلسوا يأكلون من تلك الخزيرة وهو على منامة له على دكان تحته كساء خيبري قالت وأنا في الحجرة اصلي فأنزل الله عز وجل هذه الآية إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، قالت فأخذ فضل الكساء فغشاهم به ثم أخرج يده فألوى بها إلى السماء ثم قال اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي خاصتي فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا ........ قالت فأدخلت راسي البيت فقلت وأنا معكم يا رسول الله قال إنك إلى خير إنك إلى خير .* 
*- أخبرنا أبو البركات عمر بن داود بن إبراهيم بن محمد بن محمد العلوي بالكوفة أنا أبو الفرج محمد بن أحمد بن علان الشاهد أنا أبو الحسن محمد بن جعفر بن محمد بن الحسين بن هارون بن النجار النحوي أنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن القاسم بن زكريا المحاربي البزار نا عباد بن يعقوب أنا أبو عبد الرحمن يعني المسعودي عن كثير النواء عن عطية ، عن أبي سعيد قال نزلت هذه الآية في خمسة نفر وسماهم إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهير ، في رسول الله (ص) وعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين .* 
*- أخبرنا أبو القاسم بن السمرقندي أنا عاصم بن الحسن أنا أبو عمر بن مهدي أنا أبو العباس بن عقدة نا يعقوب بن يوسف بن زياد نا محمد بن إسحاق بن عمار نا هلال أبو آيوب الصيرفي قال سمعت عطية العوفي يذكر انه سأل أبا سعيد الخدري عن قوله عز وجل إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا فأخبره إنها انزلت في رسول الله (ص) وعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين أخبرنا أبو عبد الله الفراوي وأبو المظفر القشيري قالا أنا أبو سعد الأديب أنا أبو عمرو بن حمدان .* 


*إبن عساكر - تاريخ مدينة دمشق - الجزء : ( 13 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 206 )* 
*- واخبرتنا أم المجتبي العلوية قالت قرئ على إبراهيم بن منصور أنا أبو بكر بن المقرئ قالا أنا أبو يعلي نا محمد بن إسماعيل بن أبي سمينة نا عبد الله بن داود عن فضيل عن عطية عن أبي سعيد عن أم سلمة أن النبي (ص) غطى على علي وفاطمة وحسن وحسين كساء ثم قال هؤلاء أهل بيتي اليك لا إلى النار قالت أم سلمة فقلت يا رسول الله وأنا معهم قال لا وأنت على خير .* 
*- أخبرناه عاليا أبو الحصين القاسم بن الحصين أنا أبو طالب بن غيلان أنا أبو بكر الشافعي نا إسحاق بن الحسن بن ميمون الحربي ، نا أبو غسان نا فضيل وهو إبن مرزوق عن عطية عن أبي سعيد الخدري عن أم سلمة قالت نزلت هذه الآية في بيتي إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا , قلت يا رسول الله الست من أهل البيت قال إنك إلى خير إنك من أزواج رسول الله (ص) قالت وأهل البيت رسول الله (ص) وعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين .* 


*إبن عساكر - تاريخ مدينة دمشق - الجزء : ( 13 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 207 )* 
*- أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الباقي نا أبو محمد الحسن بن علي إملاء أنا عبيد الله بن أحمد بن يعقوب نا جبير بن محمد الواسطي نا محمد بن آيوب الصدفي نا عبد الرحيم بن هارون نا هارون بن سعد عن عطية عن أبي سعيد قال سألته من أهل البيت فقال النبي (ص) وعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين .* 


*إبن عساكر - تاريخ مدينة دمشق - الجزء : ( 13 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 268 )* 
*- أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الباقي أنا أبو محمد الجوهري أنا محمد بن العباس أنا أحمد بن معروف نا محمد بن سعد أنا هشام أبو الوليد أنا أبو عوانة عن حصين ، عن أبي جميلة ميسرة بن يعقوب أن الحسن بن علي لما استخلف حين قتل علي فبينما هو يصلي إذ وثب عليه رجل فطعنه بخنجر وزعم حصين انه بلغه أن الذي طعنه رجل من بني أسد وحسن ساجد قال حصين وعمي ادرك ذاك قال فيزعمون أن الطعنة وقعت في وركه فمرض منها اشهرا ثم برأ فقعد على المنبر فقال يا أهل العراق اتقوا الله فينا فأنا أمراؤكم وضيفانكم الذين قال الله عز وجل ، إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .*  


*إبن عساكر - تاريخ مدينة دمشق - الجزء : ( 13 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 269 )* 
*- أخبرتنا أم البهاء فاطمة بنت محمد قالت أنا أحمد بن محمود بن أحمد بن محمود أنا أبو بكر بن المقرئ أنا أبو الطيب محمد بن جعفر الزراد المنبجي ، نا عبيد الله بن سعد الزهري نا سعيد بن سليمان نا عباد هو إبن العوام نا حصين عن ميسرة بن أبي جميلة عن الحسن بن علي انه بينما هو ساجد إذ وجأه إنسان في وركه فمرض منها شهرين فلما برأ خطب الناس بعدما قتل علي فقال أيها الناس إنما نحن أمراؤكم ضيفانكم ونحن أهل البيت الذي قال الله عز وجل إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس ويطهركم تطهيرا ، فكررها حتى ما بقي احد في المسجد إلا وهو يجد بكاء*  
*- كتب الي أبو عبد الله محمد بن أحمد بن إبراهيم ثم أخبرنا أبو القاسم فضائل بن الحسن بن فتح الكتاني ، أنا سهل بن بشر الاسفرايني قالا أنا أبو الحسن محمد بن الحسين بن الطفال أنا أبو طاهر محمد بن أحمد نا الحسين بن عمر بن إبراهيم نا عقبة بن مكرم الضبي نا عبد الله بن خراش عن عوام بن حبيب بن حوشب عن هلال بن يساف قال سمعت الحسن بن علي وهو يخطب الناس بالكوفة فحمد الله واثني عليه وصلى على محمد ثم قال يا أهل الكوفة اتقوا الله فينا فأنا أمراؤكم ونحن ضيفانكم ونحن أهل البيت الذين قال الله عز وجل إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، قال هلال فما سمعت يوما قط كان اكثر باكيا ومسترجعا من يومئذ .*  


*إبن عساكر - تاريخ مدينة دمشق - الجزء : ( 13 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 270 )* 
*- أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الباقي أنا الحسن بن علي أنا محمد بن العباس الخزاز أنا أحمد بن معروف نا الحسين بن محمد أنا محمد بن سعد نا يزيد بن هارون أنا العوام بن حوشب عن هلال بن يساف قال سمعت الحسن بن علي وهو يخطب وهو يقول يا أهل الكوفة اتقوا الله فينا فإنا أمراؤكم وأنا اضيافكم ونحن أهل البيت الذين قال الله تعالى إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا قال فما رأيت يوما قط اكثر باكيا من يومئذ .* 


*إبن عساكر - تاريخ مدينة دمشق - الجزء : ( 14 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 137 )* 
*- أخبرنا أبو عبد الله الخلال أنا أبو عثمان سعيد بن أحمد الصوفي أنا أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الله بن زكريا الشيباني أنا أبو القاسم المنذر بن محمد بن المنذر القاموسي نا أبي حدثني عمي عن أبيه عن أبان بن تغلب عن جعفر بن إياس عن شهر بن حوشب عن أم سلمة قالت نزلت هذه الآية في بيتي إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت وفي البيت علي وفاطمة وحسن وحسين أخبرنا أبو سعد إسماعيل بن أحمد بن عبد الملك وأبو نصر أحمد بن علي بن محمد بن إسماعيل الطوسي قالا أنا أبو بكر بن خلف أنا أبو عبد الله الحافظ ح .*  


*إبن عساكر - تاريخ مدينة دمشق - الجزء : ( 14 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 138 )* 
*- وأخبرنا أبو العلاء زيد وأبو المحاسن مسعود ابنا علي بن منصور بن الراوندي بالري قالا أنا قاضي القضاة أبو نصر أحمد بن محمد بن صاعد النيسابوري أنا أبو سعيد محمد بن موسى بن الفضل بن شاذان الصيرفي قالا نا أبو العباس أحمد بن يعقوب زاد الحافظ بانتخاب أبي علي الحافظ عليه نا الحسن بن مكرم زاد الحافظ بن حسان وقال أخبرنا وقال الصيرفي نا عثمان بن عمر نا عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن زبير عن شريك بن أبي نمر عن عطاء بن يسار عن أم سلمة قالت في بيتي نزلت إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت قالت فأرسل رسول الله (ص) إلى فاطمة وعلي والحسن والحسين فقال هؤلاء أهلي وفي حديث الصيرفي أهل بيتي قالت فقلت يا رسول الله أما أنا من أهل البيت قال بلى إن شاء الله .* 
*- أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الباقي نا أبو محمد الجوهري إملاء أنا أبو الحسين عبيد الله بن أحمد بن يعقوب المقرئ نا عبد الله بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم نا عباد بن بشير بن عمار نا محمد وهو إبن عثمان بن أبي البهلول حدثني إسماعيل وهو إبن الحسن الشعيري حدثني ليث بن أبي سليم عن شهر بن حوشب عن أم سلمة قالت أمرني رسول الله (ص) أن أصنع له خزيرا فصنعتها ثم دعا عليا وفاطمة والحسن والحسين ثم قال يا أم سلمة هلمي خزيرتك قالت فقربتها فأكلوا ثم أقام فاطمة إلى جانب علي والحسن والحسين إلى جانب فاطمة قالت وكانت ليلة قرة فأدخل رسول الله (ص) رجله إلى حجر علي وفاطمة ثم ألبسهم كساء فدكيا ثم قال هؤلاء أهل بيتي وحامتي فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا قالت أم سلمة قلت ألست من أهلك يا رسول الله قال إنك إلى خير .* 


*إبن عساكر - تاريخ مدينة دمشق - الجزء : ( 14 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 139 )* 
*- أخبرنا أبو القاسم إسماعيل بن أحمد أنا أبو الحسين بن النقور نا عيسى بن علي إملاء قال قرئ على أبي بكر عبد الله بن محمد بن زياد النيسابوري وأنا أسمع قيل له حدثكم العباس بن محمد بن حاتم نا أبو نعيم نا إسماعيل بن نشيط العامري قال سمعت شهر بن حوشب قال جئت أم سلمة أعزيها بحسين بن علي فحدثتنا أم سلمة أن رسول الله (ص) كان في بيتها فصنعت له فاطمة سخينة وجاءته بها فقال أدعي إبن عمك وإبنيك أو زوجك وإبنيك فجاءت بهم فأكلوا معه من ذلك الطعام قالت ورسول الله (ص) على منامة لنا فأخذ فضله كساء لنا خيبري كان تحته فجللهم به ثم رفع يده فقال اللهم عترتي وأهل بيتي اللهم أذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا قالت فقلت يا رسول الله وأنا من أهلك قال وأنت إلى خير .* 
*- أخبرنا أبو القاسم علي بن إبراهيم أنا أبو الحسين محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن أبي نصر أنا يوسف بن القاسم نا علي بن الحسن بن سالم نا أحمد بن يحيى الصوفي نا يوسف بن يعقوب الصفار نا عبيد بن سعيد القرشي عن عمرو بن قيس عن زبيد عن شهر عن أم سلمة عن النبي (ص) في قول الله عز وجل إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، قال الحسن والحسين وفاطمة وعلي (ع) فقالت أم سلمة يا رسول الله وأنا قال أنت إلى خير .* 
*- قال وأنا علي حدثني يحيى بن الحسين الإسفرايني نا يوسف بن يعقوب الصفار نا عبيد بن سعيد نا سفيان عن زبيد عن شهر بن حوشب نحوه قال وأنبأنا إبن سالم أنبأنا إبراهيم بن طالوت أنبأنا أبو أحمد الزبيري أنبأنا سفيان عن زبيد عن شهر بن حوشب عن أم سلمة أن النبي (ص) جلل على علي وحسن وحسين وفاطمة (ع) كساء ثم قال اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي وحامتي اللهم أذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا فقالت أم سلمة فقلت يا رسول الله أنا منهم قال إنك إلى خير .* 


*إبن عساكر - تاريخ مدينة دمشق - الجزء : ( 14 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 140 )* 
*- أخبرنا أبو القاسم زاهر وأبو بكر وجيه ابنا طاهر بن محمد قالا أنا أحمد بن الحسن بن محمد الأزهري أنا الحسن بن أحمد المخلدي أنا أبو بكر الإسفرايني نا الربيع بن سليمان نا أسد بن موسى نا عمران بن زيد التغلبي عن زبيد الإيامي عن شهر بن حوشب عن أم سلمة أنها قالت لجارية أخرجي فخبريني قال فرجعت الجارية فقالت قتل الحسين فشهقت شهقة غشي عليها ثم أفاقت فاسترجعت ثم قالت قتلوه قتلهم الله قتلوه أذلهم الله قتلوه أخزاهم الله ثم أنشأت تحدث قالت رأيت رسول الله (ص) على السرير أو على هذا الدكان فقال ادعو إلي أهلي وأهل بيتي ادعوا إلي الحسن والحسين وعليا فقالت أم سلمة يا رسول الله أو لست من أهل بيتك قالت وأنت في خير وإلى خير فقال اللهم هؤلاء أهلي وأهل بيتي أذهب عنهم الرجس أهل البيت وطهرهم تطهيرا .* 
*- أخبرنا أبو القاسم بن الحصين أنا أبو علي بن المذهب أنا أحمد بن جعفر نا عبد الله بن أحمد حدثني أبي نا أبو أحمد الزبيري نا سفيان عن زبيد عن شهر بن حوشب عن أم سلمة أن النبي (ص) جلل على علي وحسن وحسين وفاطمة كساء ثم قال اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي وحامتي اللهم أذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا قالت أم سلمة فقلت يا رسول الله أنا منهم قال إنك إلى خير .* 

*يتبع*

----------


## عماد علي

*إبن عساكر - تاريخ مدينة دمشق - الجزء : ( 14 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 141 )* 
*- أنبأنا أبو علي الحداد وحدثيني أبو مسعود الأصبهاني عنه أنا أبو نعيم نا سليمان بن أحمد عن أحمد بن مجاهد الأصبهاني نا عبد الله بن عمر بن أبان نا زافر بن سليمان عن طعمة بن عمرو الجعفري عن أبي الجحاف داود بن أبي عوف عن شهر بن حوشب قال أتيت أم سلمة أعزيها على الحسين بن علي فقالت دخل رسول الله (ص) فجلس على منامة لنا فجاءته فاطمة بشئ فوضعته فقال ادعي لي حسنا وحسينا وإبن عمك عليا فلما إجتمعوا عنده قال اللهم هؤلاء خاصتي وأهل بيتي فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا .* 
*- أخبرنا أبو طالب بن أبي عقيل أنا أبو الحسن الخلعي أنا أبو محمد بن النحاس أنا أبو سعيد بن الأعرابي نا أبو سعيد عبد الرحمن بن محمد بن منصور نا حسين الأشقر نا منصور بن أبي الأسود عن الأعمش عن حبيب بن أبي ثابت عن شهر بن حوشب عن أم سلمة أن رسول الله (ص) أخذ ثوبا فجلله على علي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين ثم قرأت هذه الآية إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطيرا ، قالت فجئت لأدخل معهم فقال مكانك أنت على خير .* 
*- أخبرنا أبو القاسم هبة الله بن محمد أنا أبو علي الحسن بن علي أنا أبو بكر بن مالك نا عبد الله حدثني أبي نا عفان نا حماد بن سلمة أنا علي بن زيد عن شهر بن حوشب عن أم سلمة أن رسول الله (ص) قال لفاطمة ائتني بزوجك وإبنيك فجاءت بهم فألقى عليهم كساء فدكيا ثم وضع يده عليهم ثم قال الله إن هؤلاء آل محمد فاجعل صلواتك وبركاتك على محمد وعلى آل محمد إنك حميد مجيد قالت أم سلمة فرفعت الكساء لأدخل معهم فجذبه من يدي وقال إنك على خير .* 

*إبن عساكر - تاريخ مدينة دمشق - الجزء : ( 14 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 142 )* 
*- أخبرنا أبو نصر بن رضوان وأبو غالب بن البنا وأبو محمد عبد الله بن محمد قالوا أنا أبو محمد الجوهري نا أبو بكر بن مالك نا إبراهيم بن عبد الله نا حجاج نا عبد الحميد بن بهرام الفزاري نا شهر بن حوشب قال سمعت أم سلمة تقول حين جاء نعي الحسين بن علي لعنت أهل العراق وقالت قتلوه قتلهم الله غروه وذلوه لعنهم الله جاءته فاطمة ومعها ابناها جاءت بهما تحملهما حتى وضعتهما بين يديه فقال لها أين إبن عمك قالت هو في البيت قال اذهبي فادعيه وائتني بابني قال فجاءت تقود ابنيها كل واحد منهما في يد وعلي يمشي في أثرهم حتى دخلوا على رسول الله (ص) فأجلستهما في حجره وجلس علي على يمينه وجلست فاطمة على يساره قالت أم سلمة فأخذ من تحتي كساء كان بساطا لنا في المنامة فلفه رسول الله (ص) فأخذ شماله طرفي الكساء ألوى بيده اليمنى إلى ربه عز وجل وقال اللهم أهل بيتي أذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا ثلاث مرات كل ذلك يقول اللهم أذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا قالت فقلت يا رسول الله ألست من أهلك قال بلى فادخلي في الكساء...قالت فدخلت في الكساء بعدما مضى دعاؤه لابن عمه وإبنيه وابنته فاطمة ( ر ) .* 
*- أخبرنا أبو القاسم هبة الله بن أحمد بن عمر أنا أبو طالب محمد بن علي العشاري نا أبو الحسين محمد بن أحمد بن إسماعيل بن سمعون إملاء نا أبو بكر محمد بن جعفر الصيرفي نا أبو أسامة الكلبي نا علي بن ثابت نا أسباط بن نصر عن السدي عن بلال بن مرداس عن شهر بن حوشب عن أم سلمة قالت جاءت فاطمة إلى رسول الله (ص) بخزيرة فوضعتها بين يديه فقال أدعي زوجك وإبنيك فدعتهم وطعموا وعليهم كساء خيبري فجمع الكساء عليهم ثم قال هؤلاء أهل بيتي وحامتي فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا قالت أم سلمة فقلت يا رسول الله ألست من أهل البيت قال إنك على خير وإلى خير.* 


*إبن عساكر - تاريخ مدينة دمشق - الجزء : ( 14 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 143 )* 
*- أخبرنا أبو القاسم بن السمرقندي أنا عاصم بن الحسن أن أبو عمر بن مهدي أنا أبو العباس بن عقدة نا أحمد بن يحيى الصوفي نا عبد الرحمن بن شريك نا أبي عن أبي إسحاق السبيعي عن عبد الله بن معين مولى أم سلمة عن أم سلمة زوج النبي (ص) أنها قالت نزلت هذه الآية في بيتها إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، قالت أمرني رسول الله (ص) أن أرسل إلى علي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين فأرسلت إليه فلما أتوه اعتنق عليا بيمينه والحسن بشماله والحسين على بطنه وفاطمة عند رجليه ثم قال اللهم هؤلاء أهلي وعترتي فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا قالها ثلاث مرات قلت فأنا يا رسول الله فقال إنك على خير إن شاء الله .* 
*- أخبرنا أبو القاسم بن السمرقندي أنا أبو الحسين بن النقور أنا محمد بن عبد الله بن الحسين الدقاق نا عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد العزيز نا عثمان بن أبي شيبة نا جرير بن عبد الحميد عن الأعمش عن جعفر بن عبد الرحمن البجلي عن حكيم بن سعد عن أم سلمة تقول أنزلت هذه الآية في النبي (ص) وعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين ، إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .* 
*- أخبرنا أبو الحسن علي بن المسلم وأبو القاسم بن السمرقندي قالا أنا أبو نصر بن طلاب أنا أبو الحسين بن جميع نا أبو جعفر محمد بن عمار بن محمد بن عاصم بن مطيع العجلي بالكوفة نا محمد بن عبيد بن أبي هارون المقرئ نا أبو حفص الأعشى عن إسماعيل بن أبي خالد عن محمد بن سوقة عن من أخبره عن أم سلمة قال كان النبي (ص) عندنا منكسا رأسه فعملت له فاطمة حريرة فجاءت ومعها حسن وحسين فقال لها النبي (ص) أين زوجك اذهبي فادعيه فجاءت به فأكلوا فأخذ النبي (ص) كساء فأداره عليهم فأمسك طرفه بيده اليسرى ثم رفع يده اليمنى إلى السماء وقال اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي وحامتي اللهم أذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا أنا حرب لمن حاربتم سلم لمن سالمتم عدو لمن عاداكم.* 


*إبن عساكر - تاريخ مدينة دمشق - الجزء : ( 14 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 144 )* 
*- أخبرنا أبو القاسم بن السمرقندي أنا أبو القاسم إسماعيل بن مسعدة أنا أبو القاسم حمزة بن يوسف أنا أبو أحمد عبد الله بن عدي أنا عمر بن سنان نا إبراهيم بن سعيد نا حسين بن محمد عن سليمان بن قرم عن عبد الجبار بن العباس عن عمار الدهني عن عقرب عن أم سلمة قالت نزلت هذه الآية في بيتي إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ، وفي البيت سبعة رسول الله (ص) وجبريل وميكائيل وعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين كذا في الأصل عقرب وهو وهم إنما هي عمرة .* 
*- أخبرناه عاليا على الصواب أبو عبد الله الخلال أنا أبو القاسم السلمي أنا أبو بكر بن المقرئ نا أبو محمد عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن أخي الإمام بحلب نا إبراهيم بن سعيد الجوهري نا حسين يعني المروزي عن سليمان بن قرم عن عبد الجبار بن عباس عن عمار الدهني عن عمرة عن أم سلمة قالت نزلت هذه الآية في بيتي إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت وفي البيت سبعة رسول الله (ص) وجبريل وميكائيل وعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين ........* 


*إبن عساكر - تاريخ مدينة دمشق - الجزء : ( 14 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 145 )* 
*- أخبرنا بحديثها أبو طالب علي بن عبد الرحمن أنا أبو الحسن الخلعي أنا أبو محمد بن النحاس أنا أبو سعيد بن الأعرابي نا الحسين بن جعيد بن الربيع أبو عبد الله نا مخول بن إبراهيم أبو عبد الله نا عبد الجبار بن عباس الشيباني عن عمار الدهني عن عمرة بنت أفعى قالت سمعت أم سلمة تقول نزلت هذه الآية في بيتي إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا وفي البيت سبعة جبريل وميكائيل ورسول الله ( (ص) ) وعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين قالت وأنا على باب البيت فقلت يا رسول الله ألست من أهل البيت قال إنك على خير إنك من أزواج النبي (ص) ..وما قال إنك من أهل البيت ..........* 
*- أخبرنا أبو القاسم بن الحصين أنا أبو علي بن المذهب أنا أحمد بن جعفر نا عبد الله حدثني أبي أنبأنا عبد الوهاب بن عطاء أنبأنا عوف عن أبي المعدل عطية الطفاوي قال حدثني أبي عن أم سلمة زوج النبي (ص) قالت بينما رسول الله ( (ص) ) في بيتي إذ قالت الخادم إن عليا وفاطمة بالسدة قال قومي عن أهل بيتي قالت فقمت فتنحيت من ناحية البيت قريبا فدخل علي وفاطمة ومعهما الحسن والحسين صبيان صغيران فأخذ الصبيين فقبلهما ووضعهما في حجره واعتنق عليا وفاطمة ثم أغدف عليهم ببردة له وقال اللهم إليك لا إلى النار أنا وأهل بيتي قالت فقلت يا رسول الله وأنا قال وأنت .* 
*- أخبرنا أبو القاسم بن السمرقندي أنا أبو الحسين بن النقور أنا عيسى بن علي نا عبد الله بن محمد نا عبد الله بن عمر نا محمد بن سليمان بن الأصبهاني عن يحيى بن عبيد عن عطاء بن أبي رباح عن عمر بن أبي سلمة قال لما نزلت هذه الآية على النبي (ص) نزلت وهو في بيت أم سلمة إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا فدعا فاطمة وعليا وحسنا وحسينا زاد غيره وأجلس فاطمة وحسنا وحسينا بين يديه ودعا عليا فأجلسه خلف ظهره ثم جللهم بالكساء ثم قال اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا قالت أم سلمة اجعلني معهم قال رسول الله (ص) أنت بمكانك وأنت إلى خير .* 


*إبن عساكر - تاريخ مدينة دمشق - الجزء : ( 14 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 146 )* 
*- أخبرتنا أم البهاء فاطمة بنت محمد قالت أنا سعيد بن أحمد العيار أنا أبو محمد عبد الله بن أحمد الصيرفي أنا أبو العباس السراج نا قتيبة نا إبن لهيعة عن عمرو بن شعيب أنه دخل على زينب بنت أبي سلمة فحدثته أن رسول الله (ص) كان عند أم سلمة فجعل الحسن من شق الحسين من شق وفاطمة في حجره فقال رحمة الله وبركاته عليكم أهل البيت إنه حميد مجيد وأنا وأم سلمة نائيتين فبكت أم سلمة فنظر إليها رسول الله (ص) فقال ما يبكيك فقالت خصصتها وتركتني وابنتي فقال أنت وابنتك من أهل البيت .* 
*- أخبرنا أبو الحسن علي بن الحسن نا وأبو النجم بدر بن عبد الله أنا أبو بكر الخطيب أنا إبراهيم بن مخلد بن جعفر العدل نا محمد بن أحمد بن إبراهيم الحكمي نا محمد بن سعد العوفي حدثني أبي نا عمرو بن عطية والحسين بن الحسن بن عطية عن عطية عن أبي سعيد الخدري عن أم سلمة قالت نزلت هذه الآية في بيتي إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا وكان في البيت علي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين قالت وكنت على باب البيت فقلت أين أنا يا رسول الله قال أنت في خير وإلى خير .* 
*- أنبأنا أبو الفتح أحمد بن محمد بن أحمد بن سعيد الحداد ح ، أخبرني أبو طاهر محمد بن محمد بن عبد الله السنجي عنه أنا القاضي أبو بكر محمد بن الحسين بن جرير الدمشقي أنا أبو جعفر محمد بن علي بن دحيم الشيباني بالكوفة نا أحمد بن حازم بن أبي غرزة نا أبو نعيم نا عمران بن أبي مسلم قال سألت عطية عن هذه الآية إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا قال أخبرك عنها بعلم أخبرني أبو سعيد أنها نزلت في بيت نبي الله (ص) وعلي وفاطمة وحسن وحسين فأدار عليهم الكساء قال وكانت أم سلمة على باب البيت قالت وأنا يا نبي الله قال فإنك بخير وإلى خير .* 


*إبن عساكر - تاريخ مدينة دمشق - الجزء : ( 14 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 147 )* 
*- أخبرنا أبو صالح عبد الصمد بن عبد الرحمن الحنوي وأبو بكر اللفتواني قالا أنا أبو محمد رزق الله بن عبد الوهاب التميمي أنا أبو الحسين أحمد بن محمد بن أحمد الواعظ نا أحمد بن محمد بن أحمد الواعظ نا أحمد بن محمد بن سعيد حدثني الحسين بن عبد الرحمن الأزدي أنا أبي نا عبد النور بن عبد الله حدثني هارون بن سعد عن عطية قال سألت أبا سعيد عن هذه الآية إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت فعد في يدي قال نزلت في رسول الله (ص) وعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين (ع) .* 
*- أخبرنا أبو القاسم علي بن إبراهيم أنا أبو الحسن المغربي أنا الحسن بن إسماعيل بن محمد أنا أحمد بن مروان نا أبو يوسف القلوسي نا سلمان بن داود نا عمار بن محمد حدثني سفيان الثوري عن أبي الجحاف عن أبي سعيد قال نزلت إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت في خمسة في رسول الله (ص) وعلي فاطمة والحسن والحسين.* 
*- أخبرنا أبو القاسم بن الحصين أنا أبو علي بن المذهب أنا أحمد بن جعفر نا عبد الله بن أحمد حدثني أبي نا محمد بن مصعب نا الأوزاعي عن شداد أبي عمار قال دخلت علي واثلة بن الأسقع وعنده قوم فذكروا عليا فلما قاموا قال لي ألا أخبرك بما رأيت من رسول الله (ص) قلت بلى قال أتيت فاطمة أسألها عن علي قالت توجه إلى رسول الله (ص) فجلست أنتظره حتى جاء رسول الله (ص) ومعه علي وحسن وحسين آخذ كل واحد منهما بيده حتى دخل فأدنى عليا وفاطمة فأجلسهما بين يديه وأجلس حسنا وحسينا كل واحد منهما على فخذه ثم لف عليهما ثوبه أو قال كساء ثم تلا هذه الآية إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .* 


*إبن عساكر - تاريخ مدينة دمشق - الجزء : ( 14 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 148 )* 
*- وأخبرتنا أم المجتبى فاطمة بنت ناصر قالت قرئ على إبراهيم بن منصور أنا أبو بكر بن المقرئ قالا أنا أبو يعلى نا محمد بن إسماعيل بن أبي شيبة البصري نا محمد بن مصعب نا الأوزاعي عن أبي عمار شداد عن واثلة بن الأسقع قال أقعد النبي (ص) عليا عن يمينه وفاطمة عن يساره وحسنا وحسينا بين يديه وغطى عليهم بثوب وقال اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي وأهل بيتي أحق إليك وفي حديث إبن حمدان اللهم هؤلاء أهلي وأهل بيتي أتوا إليك وقالا لا إلى النار .* 


*إبن عساكر - تاريخ مدينة دمشق - الجزء : ( 42 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 98 )* 
*- وبعث عليا خلفه فأخذها منه فقال أبو بكر لعل الله ورسوله فقال لا ولكن لا يذهب بها رجل إلا رجلا هو مني وأنا منه وقال لبني عمه أيكم يواليني في الدنيا والاخرة قال وعلي معهم فأبوا فقال علي أنا أواليك في الدنيا والاخرة فقال أنت وليي في الدنيا والاخرة فتركه ثم أقبل على رجل رجل منهم فأبوا فقال علي أنا أواليك في الدنيا والاخرة فقال أنت وليي في الدنيا والاخرة قال ودعا رسول الله (ص) الحسن والحسين وعليا وفاطمة (ع) ومد عليهم ثوبا ثم قال اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي وحامتي فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا.* 


*إبن عساكر - تاريخ مدينة دمشق - الجزء : ( 42 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 100 )* 
*- وكان أول من أسلم من الناس بعد خديجة وأخذ رسول الله (ص) ثوبه فوضعه على علي وفاطمة وحسن وحسين فقال : وإنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .* 


*إبن عساكر - تاريخ مدينة دمشق - الجزء : ( 42 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 101 )* 
*- قال وكان أول من أسلم من الناس بعبد خديجة قال وأخذ رسول الله (ص) ثوبه فوضعه على علي وفاطمة وحسن وحسين فقال : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .* 


*إبن عساكر - تاريخ مدينة دمشق - الجزء : ( 42 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 112 )* 
*- وسمعته يقول لأعطين الراية زاد إبن مروان غدا وقالا رجلا يحب الله ورسوله ويحبه الله ورسوله قال فتطاولنا وقال الباغندي فتطاول لها فقال رسول الله (ص) ادعوا عليا فأتي به أرمد فبصق في عينيه ودقع الراية إليه ففتح الراية عليه فلما نزلت وقال الباغندي وقال لما نزلت الآية إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا دعا رسول الله (ص) عليا وفاطمة وحسنا وحسينا فقال اللهم أهلي زاد الباغندي اللهم هؤلاء أهلي .* 


*إبن عساكر - تاريخ مدينة دمشق - الجزء : ( 42 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 136 )* 
*- أخبرنا أبو غالب بن البنا أنا أبو الحسين بن النرسي أنا موسى بن عيسى بن عبد الله السراج نا عبد الله بن سليمان نا أسحاق بن إبراهيم شاذان نا الكرماني بن عمرو ناسالم بن عبد الله أبو حماد نا عطية العوفي عن أبي سعيد الخدري عن النبي (ص) قال حين نزلت وأمر أهلك بالصلاة واصطبر عليها كان يجئ نبي الله (ص) إلى باب علي صلاة الغداة ثمانية أشهر يقول الصلاة رحمكم الله إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .* 
*- أخبرتنا أم البهاء فاطمة بنت محمد أنا عبد الرحمن بن أحمد بن الحسن أنا جعفر بن عبد الله نا محمد بن هارون الروياني نا أبو كريب نا معاوية بن هشام عن يونس بن أبي إسحاق عن أبي داود عن أبي الحمراء قال أقمت بالمدينة سبعة أشهر كيوم واحد كان رسول الله (ص) يجيئ غداة فيقوم على باب فاطمة يقول الصلاة إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .* 


*إبن عساكر - تاريخ مدينة دمشق - الجزء : ( 42 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 136 )* 
*- أخبرنا أبو القاسم الحسين بن علي بن الحسين الزهري وأب‍ والفتح المختار بن عبد الحميد وأبو المحاسن أسعد بن علي قالوا أنا أبو الحسن عبد الرحمن بن محمد بن المظفر أنا عبد الله بن أحمد بن حموية أنا إبراهيم بن خزيم نا عبد بن حميد حدثني الضحاك بن مخلد حدثني أبو داود السبيعي حدثني أبو الحمراء قال صحبت رسول الله (ص) تسعة أشهر فكان إذا أصبح أتى باب علي وفاطمة وهو يقول يرحمكم الله إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .* 


*إبن عساكر - تاريخ مدينة دمشق - الجزء : ( 42 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 260 )* 
*- أخبرنا إبن طاوس نا عاصم بن الحسن أنا أبو عمر بن مهدي أنا محمد بن مخلد نا محمد بن عبد الله مولى بني هاشم نا أبو سفيان نا هشيم عن العوام بن حوشب عن عمير بن جميع قال دخلت مع أمي على عائشة قالت أخبريني كيف كان حب رسول الله (ص) لعلي فقالت عائشة كان أحب الرجال إلى رسول الله (ص) لقد رأيته وما أدخله تحت ثوبه وفاطمة وحسنا وحسينا ثم قال اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي اللهم أذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا قالت فذهبت لأدخل رأسي فدفعني فقلت يا رسول الله أو لست من أهلك قال إنك على خير إنك على خير .* 


*إبن عساكر - تاريخ مدينة دمشق - الجزء : ( 60 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 91 )* 
*- أخبرنا أبو القاسم علي بن إبراهيم قراءة عليه سنة سبع وخمسمئة أنا أبو المحاسن المفضل بن محمد بن مسعر بن محمد التنوخي قراءة عليه في صفر سنة ثمان وثلاثين وأربعمائة ثنا أبو عمر عبد الواحد بن محمد بن عبد الله بن مهدي ببغداد في ذي الحجة سنة تسع وأربعمائة أما أبو العباس أحمد بن محمد بن سعيد بن عقدة نا يعقوب بن يوسف إبن زياد نا محمد بن إسحاق بن عمار ثنا هلال أبو أيوب الصيرفي قال سمعت عطية العوفي يذكر أنه سأل أبا سعيد الخدري عن قوله تعالى : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، فأخبره أنها نزلت في رسول الله (ص) وعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين ( ر ) .* 

*يتبع*

----------


## عماد علي

*إبن عساكر - تاريخ مدينة دمشق - الجزء : ( 62 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 360 )* 
*- أخبرنا أبو الحسن الفرضي نا عبد العزيز بن أحمد أنا عبد الله بن أبي كامل ح وأخبرنا أبو الحسن الفقيهان قالا أخبرنا أبو العباس بن قبيس قالا أخبرنا أبو محمد بن أبي نصر أنا خيثمة بن سليمان نا العباس أخبرني أبي ح وأخبرنا أبو القاسم زاهر بن طاهر انا أبو بكر البيهقي أنا أبو عبد الله الحافظ وابو بكر القاضي وأبو عبد الله السوسي قالوا أخبرنا أبو العباس محمد بن يعقوب نا العباس بن الوليد بن مزيد أخبرني أبي قال سمعت الأوزاعي نا أبو عمار رجل منا حدثني واثلة بن الأسقع الليثي قال جئت أريد عليا فلم أجده فقالت فاطمة انطلق إلى رسول الله (ص) يدعوه فاجلس قال فجاء مع رسول الله (ص) فدخلا ودخلت معهما فدعا رسول الله (ص) حسنا وحسينا فأجلس كل واحد منهما على فخذه فأدنى فاطمة من حجره وزوجها ثم لف عليهم ثوبه وأنا منتبذ فقال إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا اللهم هؤلاء أهلي اللهم أهلي أحق قال واثلة قلت يا رسول الله وأنا من أهلك قال وأنت من أهلي قال واثلة إنها لمن ارجى ما ارجو .*
*إبن عساكر - تاريخ مدينة دمشق - الجزء : ( 67 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 24 )* 
*- أخبرنا أبو محمد بن الأكفاني شفاها نا عبد العزيز الكتاني وأنبأنا أبو عبد الله بن أبي العلاء وأبو محمد بن صابر قالا أنا أبو القاسم بن أبي العلاء أنبأ أبو الحسن علي بن موسى بن الحسين قال حدثنا أبو سليمان محمد بن عبد الله بن زبر أنا أحمد بن عمير بن جوصا نا عمرو بن عثمان نا الحارث بن عبيدة عن العلاء بن عتبة اليحصبي عن رجل من الرحبة يعني أبا عامر أنه قعد في حلقة بدمشق فيها واثلة بن الأسقع الليثي فحدث القوم فذكر حديثا في فعل أهل البيت وفي حديث الأكفاني عن أبي عامر أنه قعد في حلقة بدمشق فيها واثلة بن الأسقع الليثي يحدث القوم فلما أراد أن ينصرفوا أخذوا في غيبة علي بن أبي طالب حتى وصل إلى ذلك الرجل وكان آخر من أراد القيام فتناول واثلة يده فأقعده وقال له أتعرف عليا هل رأيته قال لا قال أفلا أحدثك عن على إبن أبي طالب قال بلى قال أتيت عليا أطلبه في منزله فلم أصبه فاستجابت لي فاطمة بنت رسول الله (ص) فقالت من تريد قلت أريد أبا الحسن قالت الساعة يأتيك من هذه الناحية قال فجاء علي والنبي (ص) معه متوكئا عليه فدخلا على فاطمة والحسن والحسين ثم دعا رسول الله (ص) بمرط فغشاهم به ثم قال اللهم هؤلاء أهلى إنما يريد ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .* 
*- قرأت على أبي محمد عبد الله بن أسد بن عمار عن عبد العزيز بن أحمد أنا أبو الحسين عبد الله بن عمرو بن معاذ العنسي الإمام بداريا أنا أحمد بن سليمان بن أيوب بن حذلم نا أحمد بن المعلى نا أبو القاسم عبد الله بن عبد الجبار الخبائرى ثنا الحارث بن عبيدة حدثني العلاء بن عتبة اليحصبي عن أبي عامر قال جلست في حلقة بدمشق فيها واثلة بن الأسقع صاحب النبي (ص) فوقعوا في علي يشتمونه وينتقصونه حتى إذا إفترقت الحلقة جعلت أتوقع في علي فقال لي واثلة رأيت عليا قلت لا قال لم تقع فيه قلت لأني سمعت هؤلاء يقعون فيه قال أفلا أخبرك عن علي قال أتيت منزلة فقرعت الباب فاستجابت لي فاطمة ابنة رسول الله (ص) قالت من ذا قلت واثلة قالت وما حاجتك قلت أردت أبا الحسن قالت أرقب الساعة يأتيك فقعدت فأتي رسول الله (ص) متكئا على علي فسلمنا فلما دخلا الدار دعا رسول الله (ص) فاطمة بمرط فأدخل رأسه تحته وأدخل رأس فاطمة ورأس علي ورأس الحسن والحسين تحته ثم قال اللهم هؤلاء أهلي ثلاثا ثم قال إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا فقلت وأنا من خارج وأنا من أهلك فقال رسول الله (ص) وأنت من أهلي والله ما أرجو غيرها .* 


*إبن عساكر - تاريخ مدينة دمشق - الجزء : ( 68 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 122 )* 
*- أنبأنا أبو طاهر بن الحنائي أنبأ أبو علي الأهوازي قراءة أخبرنا عبد الوهاب الكلابي أنا إبن جوصا ثنا عمرو بن عثمان نا الحارث بن عبيدة عن العلاء بن عتبة اليحصبي عن رجل من الرحبة أنه قعد في حلقة بدمشق فيها واثلة بن الأسقع الليثي فحدث القوم فلما أرادوا أن يتفرقوا أخذوا في عيب علي حتى وصل ذلك إلى ذلك الرجل وكان آخر من أراد القيام فتناوله واثلة بثوبه فأقعده فقال له أتعرف عليا هل رأيته قال لا قال أفلا أحدثك عن علي قال بلى قال أتيت عليا أطلبه في منزله فلم أصبه فاستجابت لي فاطمة بنت رسول الله (ص) فقالت من تريد قلت أبا حسن قالت الساعة يأتيك من هذه الناحية قال فجاء علي والنبي (ص) معه يتوكأ عليه فدخل على فاطمة وحسن وحسين ثم دعا بمرط فغشاهم به ثم قال اللهم هؤلاء أهلي ثم قال إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا قال قلت يا رسول الله وأنا فاجعلني من أهلك قال وأنت قال فوالله ما عندي شئ أرجى عندي منها .*

----------


## عماد علي

*8- في كتب الاصبهاني:*


*إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت و يطهركم تطهيرا* 

* عدد الروايات : ( 6 )*

*الإصبهاني - ذكر اخبار إصبهان - الجزء : ( 1 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 108 )*

*333 - حدثنا سليمان بن أحمد ثنا أحمد بن مجاهد الاصبهاني ثنا عبد الله إبن عمر بن أبان ثنا زافر بن سليمان عن طعمة بن عمرو الجعفري عن أبى الجحاف داود بن أبى عوف عن شهر بن حوشف قال أتيت أم سلمة أعزيها على الحسن بن علي ( ر ) فقالت دخل رسول الله (ص) فجلس على منامة لنا فجاءته فاطمة بشئ فوضعته فقال ادعى لي حسنا وحسينا وإبن عمك عليا فلما إجتمعوا عنده قال اللهم هؤلاء حامتي وأهل بيتى فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا .*

*الرابط:*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=551158*
*
*
*الإصبهاني - ذكر اخبار إصبهان - الجزء : ( 2 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 252 )*

*1440 - حدثنا أبو إسحاق بن حمزة ثنا محمد بن إسحاق بن الوليد أبو عبد الله ثنا محمد بن هارون الرازي ثنا عثمان بن عمر بن فارس ثنا عبد الرحمن إبن عبد الله بن دينار عن شريك بن أبى نمر عن عطاء بن يسار عن أم سلمة أنها قالت في بيتى نزلت إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت قال فأرسل رسول الله (ص) إلى علي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين فقال اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتى قالت قلت يا رسول الله فما أنا من أهل البيت قال بلى إن شاء الله .*

*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=554291*
*
*
*الإصبهاني - معرفة الصحابة - باب الحاء*

*6144 - حدثنا عبد الله بن جعفر ، ثنا إسماعيل بن عبد الله ، ثنا أبو نعيم ، ثنا يونس بن أبي إسحاق ، ثنا أبو داود ، عن أبي الحمراء ، قال : رابطت المدينة سبعة أشهر على عهد رسول الله (ص) ، فرأيت رسول الله (ص) إذا طلع الفجر ، جاء إلى باب علي وفاطمة ( ر ) ، فقال : الصلاة الصلاة إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، رواه أبو عاصم ، عن عبادة بن يحيى ، عن أبي داود ورواه عمر بن عبد الغفار ، عن زياد بن المنذر ، عن أبي داود ورواه يحيى بن يعلى الأسلمي ، عن يونس بن خباب ، وقال : عن نافع ، عن أبي الحمراء.*

*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=566989*
*
*
*الإصبهاني - معرفة الصحابة - الكنى*

*6786 - حدثنا محمد بن أحمد بن الحسن ، ثنا بشر بن موسى ، ثنا عبد الله بن صالح العجلي ، ثنا فضيل بن مرزوق ، عن عطية ، عن أبي سعيد الخدري ، أن أم سلمة ، حدثته أن هذه الآية نزلت في بيتها : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، الآية ، قالت : وأنا جالسة عند الباب ، قالت : قلت : يا رسول الله ، (ص) ، ألست من أهل البيت ؟ قال : إنك إلى خير ، إنك من أزواج النبي (ص) قالت : ورسول الله (ص) في البيت ، وعلي ، وفاطمة ، وحسن ، وحسين ( ر ).*

*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=568253*
*
*
*الإصبهاني - طبقات المحدثين - الطبقة العاشرة والحادية عشرة*

*858 - وأخبرنا إبن أبي عاصم ، قال : ثنا أبو الربيع الزهراني ، قال : ثنا عمار بن محمد ، قال سفيان الثوري ، عن داود أبي الجحاف ، عن عطية ، عن أبي سعيد الخدري ، في قوله تعالى إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، قال : نزلت في خمسة : رسول الله (ص) ، وعلي ، وفاطمة ، وحسن ، وحسين.*

*الرابط:*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=496113*
*
*
*الإصبهاني - طبقات المحدثين - الطبقة العاشرة والحادية عشرة*

*1227 - حدثنا محمد بن الفضل , قال : ثنا إسحاق بن إبراهيم شاذان , قال : ثنا الكرماني بن عمرو , قال : ثنا عطية العوفي , عن أبي سعيد الخدري , عن النبي (ص) حين نزلت وأمر أهلك بالصلاة واصطبر عليها كان يجيء نبي الله (ص) إلى باب علي صلاة الغداة ثمانية أشهر يقول : الصلاة رحمكم الله إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا.*

*الرابط:*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=496652*

----------


## عماد علي

*9- في كتب أبي قدامة:*


*إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت و يطهركم تطهيرا* 

* عدد الروايات : ( 2 )*

*عبدالله بن قدامه - المغني - الجزء : ( 6 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 553 )*

*[ النص طويل لذا إستقطع منه موضع الشاهد ]*

*- وذكر القاضي أن أولاد الرجل لا يدخلون في اسم القرابة ولا أهل بيته وليس هذا بشئ فان ولد النبي (ص) من أهل بيته وأقاربه الذين* 
*حرموا الصدقة وأعطوا من سهم ذي القربى وهم من أقرب أقاربه فكيف لا يكونون من أقاربه وقد قال النبي (ص) لفاطمة وولديها وزوجها اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي فأذهب منهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا ولو وقف على أقارب رجل أو أوصى لاقاربه دخل فيه ولده بغير خلاف علمته ، والخرقي عدهم في القرابة بقوله يجاوز بها أربعة آباء لان النبي (ص) لم يجاوز بني هاشم بسهم ذي القربى فجعل هاشما الاب الرابع ولا يكون رابعا إلا أن يعد النبي (ص) أبا لان هاشما انما هو رابع النبي (ص) ( فصل ) وان وصى لآله فهو مثل قرابته فان في بعض ألفاظ زيد بن أرقم من آل رسول الله (ص) .*


*عبدالله بن قدامه - المغني - الجزء : ( 6 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 230 )*

*[ النص طويل لذا إستقطع منه موضع الشاهد ]*

*- وذكر حديث زيد بن أرقم أن النبي (ص) قال أذكركم الله في أهل بيتي قال قلنا من أهل بيته نساؤه ؟ قال لا أصله وعشيرته الذين حرمت عليهم الصدقة بعده آل علي وآل عقيل وآل جعفر وآل عباس قال القاضي قال ثعلب أهل البيت عند العرب آباء الرجل واولادهم كالاجداد والاعمام وأولادهم ويستوي فيه الذكور والاناث وذكر القاضي أن اولاد الرجل لا يدخلون في اسم القرابة والا أهل بيته وليس هذا بشئ فان ولد النبي (ص) من أهل بيته واقاربه الذين حرموا الصدقة وأعطوا من سهم ذي القربى وهم أقرب أقاربه فكيف لا يكونون من أقاربه ؟ وقد قال النبي (ص) لفاطمة وولديها وزوجها اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي فاذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا .......*

----------


## عماد علي

*10- في كتب الخطيب البغدادي:*


*إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت و يطهركم تطهيرا* 

* عدد الروايات : ( 2 )*

*الخطيب البغدادي - تاريخ بغداد - الجزء : ( 9 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 128 )*

*- أخبرنا إبراهيم بن مخلد بجعفر المعدل حدثنا محمد بن أحمد بن إبراهيم الحكيمي حدثنا محمد بن سعد العوفي حدثني أبي حدثنا عمرو بن عطية والحسين بن الحسن بن عطية عن عطية عن أبي سعيد الخدري عن أم سلمة قالت نزلت هذه الآية في بيتي إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا وكان في البيت علي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين قالت وكنت على باب البيت فقلت أين انا يا رسول الله قال أنت في خير والى خير .*


*الخطيب البغدادي - تاريخ بغداد - الجزء : ( 10 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 277 )*

*- أخبرنا محمد بن أحمد بن رزق والحسن بن أبي بكر قالا أخبرنا إسماعيل بن علي الخطبي حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن علي بن خشرم حدثني أبي حدثنا الفضل بن موسى حدثنا عمران بن مسلم عن عطية العوفي عن أبي سعيد الخدري عن النبي (ص) في قوله تعالى إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا قال جمع رسول الله (ص) عليا وفاطمة والحسن والحسين ثم أدار عليهم الكساء فقال هؤلاء أهل بيتي اللهم اذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا وأم سلمة على الباب فقالت يا رسول الله ألست منهم فقال إنك لعلي خير أو إلى خير.*

----------


## عماد علي

*11- في كتب الدولابي:*


*إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت و يطهركم تطهيرا* 

* عدد الروايات : ( 2 )*

*الدولابي - الذرية الطاهرة - زيد بن حسن*

*116 - أخبرني أبو القاسم كهمس بن معمر أن أبا محمد إسماعيل بن محمد بن إسحاق بن جعفر بن محمد بن علي بن حسين بن علي بن أبي طالب حدثهم : حدثني عمي علي بن جعفر بن محمد بن حسين بن زيد عن الحسن بن زيد بن حسن بن علي ، عن أبيه قال : خطب الحسن بن علي الناس حين قتل علي فحمد الله وأثنى عليه ثم قال : لقد قبض في هذه الليلة رجل لم يسبقه الأولون ولا يدركه الآخرون وقد كان رسول الله (ص) يعطيه رايته ويقاتل جبريل عن يمينه وميكائيل عن يساره فما يرجع حتى يفتح الله عليه وما ترك على ظهر الأرض صفراء ولا بيضاء إلا سبعمائة درهم فضلت من عطائه أراد أن يبتاع بها خادما لأهله ثم قال : أيها الناس من عرفني فقد عرفني ومن لم يعرفني فأنا الحسن بن علي وأنا إبن الوصي وأنا إبن البشير وأنا إبن النذير وأنا إبن الداعي إلى الله بإذنه والسراج المنير وأنا من أهل البيت الذي كان جبريل ينزل فينا يصعد من عندنا وأنا من أهل البيت الذين أذهب الله عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا وأنا من أهل البيت الذين افترض الله مودتهم على كل مسلم فقال لنبيه قل لا أسألكم عليه أجرا إلا المودة في القربى ومن يقترف حسنة نزد له فيها حسنا فاقتراف الحسنة مودتنا أهل البيت أخبرني أبو عبد الله الحسين بن علي بن الحسن بن علي بن عمر بن الحسين بن علي بن أبي طالب ، حدثني أبي ، حدثني حسين بن زيد ، عن الحسن بن زيد بن حسن ، ليس فيه عن أبيه ، قال : خطب الحسن بن علي الناس حين قتل علي بن أبي طالب فذكر نحوه.*

*الرابط:*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=348451*

 
*الدولابي - الذرية الطاهرة - فاطمة بنت الحسين*

*193 - حدثني أحمد بن يحيى أبو جعفر الأودي ، حدثنا علي بن ثابت الدهان ، أخبرنا منصور بن أبي الأسود ، عن مسلم ، عن حبيب بن أبي ثابت ، عن شهر بن حوشب ، عن أم سلمة ، زوج النبي (ص) قالت : إن نبي الله أخذ ثوبا فجلله فاطمة وعليا والحسن والحسين وهو معهم ثم قرأ هذه الآية إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا قالت : فجئت أدخل معهم فقال : مكانك إنك على خير.*

*الرابط:*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=348554*

----------


## عماد علي

*12- في كتب إبن عبد البر:*


*إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت و يطهركم تطهيرا* 

* عدد الروايات : ( 3 )*

*إبن عبدالبر - الاستيعاب في تمييز الأصحاب - الجزء الثاني*

*[ النص طويل لذا إستقطع منه موضع الشاهد ]*

*- قال علي ( ر )‏:‏ فوالله ما ولما نزلت‏:‏ ‏إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيراً ‏، ( الأحزاب 33‏ ) ، دعا رسول الله (ص) فاطمة وعليا وحسنا وحسينا ( ر ) في بيت أم سلمة وقال‏:‏ ‏اللهم إن هؤلاء أهل بيتي فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا‏.‏* 
*الرابط :**http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=170&CID=40&SW=نزلت#SR1*

*إبن عبدالبر - الاستيعاب في تمييز الأصحاب - الجزء الثاني*

*[ النص طويل لذا إستقطع منه موضع الشاهد ]*

*- هلال بن الحمراء حديثه عند أبي إسحاق السبيعي عن أبي داود القاص عن أبي الحمراء قال أقمت بالمدينة شهرا وكان رسول الله (ص) يأتي منزل فاطمة وعلي كل غداة فيقول‏:‏ ‏الصلاة الصلاة ‏إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ‏.*
*الرابط :**http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=170&CID=59&SW=ويطهركم#SR1*

*إبن عبدالبر - الاستيعاب في تمييز الأصحاب - الجزء الثاني*

*[ النص طويل لذا إستقطع منه موضع الشاهد ]*

*- أبو الحمراء مولى النبي (ص) قيل اسمه هلال بن الحارث ويقال هلال بن ظفر‏.‏ حديثه عن النبي (ص) أنه كان يمر ببيت فاطمة وعلي (ع) فيقول‏:‏ ‏السلام عليكم أهل البيت إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا‏‏.*
*الرابط :**http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=170&CID=63&SW=ويطهركم#SR1*

----------


## عماد علي

13- في كتب سعيد أيوب:


إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت و يطهركم تطهيرا 

 عدد الروايات : ( 2 )

سعيد أيوب - زوجات النبي - رقم الصفحة : ( 60 )

[ النص طويل لذا إستقطع منه موضع الشاهد ]
- وروى الإمام أحمد عن عطاء بن رباح أن النبي (ص) كان في بيت أم سلمة فأتته فاطمة . فقال أدعي زوجك وإبنيك . فجاء علي والحسن والحسين فدخلوا عليه فجلسوا على دثار ، وكان تحته كساء له خيبري ، قالت أم سلمة وأنا أصلى في الحجرة ، فأنزل الله عز وجل إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا فأخذ النبي (ص) فضل الكساء فغشاهم به ، ثم أخرج يده فألوى بها إلى السماء . ثم قال رسول الله (ص) اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي وخاصتي ، فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا قالت أم سلمة : فأدخلت رأسي البيت فقلت : وأنا معكم يا رسول الله ؟ قال لا إنك إلى خير إنك إلى خير . 

سعيد أيوب - زوجات النبي - رقم الصفحة : ( 102 )[ النص طويل لذا إستقطع منه موضع الشاهد ] 
- وفي الرسالة الخاتمة أدخل النبي (ص) فاطمة وعلي وأبناهما تحت الكساء الخيبري ونزل قوله تعالى  إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .

----------


## عماد علي

*14- في كتب الصالحي الشامي:*


*إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت و يطهركم تطهيرا* 

* عدد الروايات : ( 10 )*

*الصالحي الشامي - سبل الهدى والرشاد - الجزء : ( 7 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 304 )*

*[ النص طويل لذا إستقطع منه موضع الشاهد ]*

*- وروى أبو بكر بن أبي خيثمة عن شهر بن حوشب رحمه الله تعالى قال : جئت أم سلمة أعزيها بالحسين ، ( ر ) ، فحدثتنا أم سلمة ( ر ) أن رسول الله (ص) كان في بيتها فصنعت له فاطمة ( ر ) سخينة وجاءته بها فقال :انطلقي فادعي إبن عمك ، وإبنيك ، فجاءته بهم ، فأكلوا معه من ذلك الطعام ، قالت : فأخذ رسول الله (ص) فضل كساء لنا خيبري كان تحته ، ثم رفع رأسه إلى السماء وقال : اللهم هؤلاء عترتي ، وأهل بيتي ، اللهم فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا ، فقلت : يا رسول الله وأنا من أهلك ؟ قال : وأنت إلى خير .* 


*الصالحي الشامي - سبل الهدى والرشاد - الجزء : ( 11 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 12 )*

*- الخامس عشر : في بيان من هم أهل البيت . قال الله سبحانه وتعالى : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهر كم تطهيرا ، [ الاحزاب / 33 ] .* 
*- وروى إبن أبي شيبة والامام أحمد ومسلم والترمذي وصححه وإبن جرير والطبراني وإبن المنذر وإبن أبي حاتم والحاكم وصححه وإبن مردويه والبيهقي في السنن من طرق والطبراني من وجه آخر وإبن أبي حاتم والطبراني عن أم سلمة وإبن جرير والطبراني وإبن مردويه عن عمرو بن أبي سلمة وإبن جرير والحاكم وإبن مردويه عن سعد وإبن أبي شيبة والامام أحمد وإبن جرير وإبن أبي حاتم والطبراني والحاكم وصححه والبيهقي عن واثلة بن الاسقع وإبن جرير وإبن أبي حاتم والطبراني والحاكم عن أبي سعيد ( ر ) قالت أم سلمة ( ر ) : أن رسول الله (ص) كان في بيتها على منامة له عليه كساء خيبرى فجاءت فاطمة ( ر ) ببرمة فيها خزيرة فقال رسول الله (ص) : ادعي زوجك وإبنيك حسنا وحسينا فدعتهم ، فبينما هم يأكلون إذ نزلت على رسول الله (ص) إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهر كم ، [ الاحزاب / 33 ] ثم أخرج يده من الكساء وأومأ بها إلى السماء ثم قال : اللهم ، هؤلاء أهل بيتي وخاصتي ، فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا ، قالها ثلاث مرات.* 


*الصالحي الشامي - سبل الهدى والرشاد - الجزء : ( 11 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 13 / 14 )*

*[ النص طويل لذا إستقطع منه موضع الشاهد ]*

*- وفي حديث عائشة ( ر ) خرج (ص) غداة وعليه مرط مرجل من شعر أسود ، فجاء الحسن والحسين فأدخلهما معه ، ثم جاءت فاطمة فأدخلها معهم فأجلس حسنا وحسينا فيه وجلس علي عن يمينه ، وجلست فاطمة عن شماله ، وفي رواية للطبراني عنها فألقي رسول الله (ص) كساءا فدكيا ثم وضع يده عليهم ، ثم قال : اللهم إن هؤلاء أهل بيتي وفي لفظ آل محمد وفي رواية فاجعل صلواتك وبركاتك على آل محمد كما جعلتها على إبراهيم ، إنك حميد مجيد ، قالت أم سلمة فرفعت الكساء لادخل معهم ، فجذبه من يدي وقال : إنك على خير ، وفي رواية لابن مردويه عنها في البيت سبعة جبريل ، وميكائيل ، وعلي ، وفاطمة ، والحسن ، والحسين وأنا على باب البيت قلت : يا رسول الله ، ألست من أهل البيت ؟ قال : إنك على خير من أزواج النبي (ص).*

*- وفي حديث عائشة - ( ر ) - خرج رسول الله (ص) غداة وعليه مرط مرجل من شعر أسود ، فجاء الحسن والحسين فأدخلهما معه ثم جاء علي ، فأدخله معهم ثم جاءت فاطمة فأدخلها معهم فأجلس حسنا وحسينا في حجره ، وجلس علي عن يمينه وجلست فاطمة عن شماله .* 

*- وروى إبن جرير وإبن أبي حاتم والطبراني عن أبي سعيد ( ر ) قال : قال رسول الله (ص) : نزلت هذه الآية : في خمسة في وفي علي وفاطمة وحسن وحسين . . . إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهر كم تطهيرا ، [ الاحزاب / 33 ].* 

*- وروى إبن سعد وإبن أبي حاتم والطبراني وإبن مردويه عن أبي سعيد ( ر ) قال : لما دخل علي بفاطمة ( ر ) جاء رسول الله (ص) أربعين صباحا إلى بابها يقول : السلام عليكم أهل البيت ورحمة الله وبركاته ، الصلاة رحمكم الله ، إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، [ الاحزاب / 33 ] انتهى .* 

*- وروى إبن جرير وإبن المنذر والطبراني عن أبي الحمراء ( ر ) قال : حفظت من رسول الله (ص) ثمانية أشهر وفي لفظ الطبراني : رأيت رسول الله (ص) بالمدينة ليس من مرة يخرج إلى صلاة الغداة إلا أتى باب علي فرفع يده على جنبي الباب ، ثم قال : الصلاة الصلاة إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهر كم تطهيرا ، [ الاحزاب / 33 ].* 

*- وروى إبن مردويه عن إبن عباس ( ر ) قال : شهدنا رسول الله (ص) سبعة أشهر يأتي كل يوم باب علي إبن أبي طالب عند وقت كل صلاة فيقول : السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أهل البيت إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، [ الاحزاب / 33 ].* 

*- وروى إبن أبي شيبة والامام أحمد والترمذي وحسنه وإبن جرير وإبن المنذر والحاكم والطبراني وصححه عن أنس ( ر ) أن رسول الله (ص) كان يمر بباب فاطمة إذا خرج إلى صلاة الفجر يقول : الصلاة يا أهل البيت إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، [ الاحزاب 33 ] .*


*الصالحي الشامي - سبل الهدى والرشاد - الجزء : ( 12 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 397 )*

*[ النص طويل لذا إستقطع منه موضع الشاهد ]*

*- وروى عن عمر بن أبي سلمة ربيب رسول الله (ص) لما نزلت إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، وذلك في بيت أم سلمة دعا فاطمة وحسنا وحسينا ، فجللهم بكساء ، وعلي خلف ظهره فجلله بكسائه ، ثم قال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي ، فأذهب عنهم الرجس ، وطهرهم تطهيرا وقد تقدم في أبواب ما يجب على الأنام كثير من ذلك .*

----------


## عماد علي

*15- في كتب الواحدي النيسابوري:*


*إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت و يطهركم تطهيرا* 

* عدد الروايات : ( 2 )*

*الواحدي النيسابوري - أسباب النزول - رقم الصفحة : ( 239 )*

*- قوله تعالى : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت الآية . أخبرنا أبو بكر الحارثي قال : أخبرنا أبو محمد بن حيان قال : أخبرنا أحمد بن عمرو إبن أبي عاصم قال : أخبرنا أبو الربيع الزهراني قال : أخبرنا عمار بن محمد الثوري قال : أخبرنا سفيان عن أبي الحجاف ، عن عطية ، عن أبي سعيد  إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا قال : نزلت في خمسة ، في النبي (ص) وعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين (ع) .* 

*- أخبرنا أبو سعد النضوى قال : أخبرنا أحمد بن جعفر القطيعي قال : أخبرنا عبد الله إبن أحمد بن حنبل قال : حدثني أبي قال : أخبرنا إبن نمير قال : أخبرنا عبد الملك ، عن عطاء إبن أبي رباح قال : حدثني من سمع أم سليم تذكر أن النبي (ص) كان في بيتها ، فأتته فاطمة ( ر ) ببرمة فيها خزيرة ، فدخلت بها عليه ، فقال لها : ادعى لي زوجك وإبنيك ، قالت : فجاء علي وحسن وحسين ، فدخلوا فجلسوا يأكلون من تلك الخزيرة وهو على منامة له ، وكان تحته كساء حبرى ، قالت ، وأنا في الحجرة أصلي ، فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا قالت : فأخذ فضل الكساء فغشاهم به ، ثم أخرج يديه فألوى بهما إلى السماء ، ثم قال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي وخاصتي فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا ، قال : فأدخلت رأسي البيت وقلت : أنا معكم يارسول الله ، قال : إنك إلى خير إنك إلى خير .* 

*الرابط:*
*http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=153&CID=12&SW=ويطهركم#SR1*

----------


## عماد علي

*16- في كتب إبن حنبل:* 

*إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت و يطهركم تطهيرا*  
*عدد الروايات : ( 18 )* 
*مسند أحمد - باقي المسند السابق - باقي المسند السابق - رقم الحديث : ( 2903 )* 
*[ النص طويل لذا إستقطع منه موضع الشاهد ]* 
*- حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الله ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏يحيى بن حماد ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو عوانة ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو بلج ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عمرو بن ميمون ‏ ‏قال ...... قال وكان أول من أسلم من الناس بعد ‏ ‏خديجة ‏ ‏قال وأخذ رسول الله (ص) ثوبه فوضعه على ‏ علي ‏ ‏وفاطمة ‏ ‏وحسن ‏ ‏وحسين ‏ ‏فقال إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ...........* 
*الرابط :*
*http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=2903&doc=6* 


*مسند أحمد - باقي المسند السابق - باقي مسند المكثرين - رقم الحديث : ( 13231 )* 
*‏- حدثنا ‏ ‏أسود بن عامر ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏حماد بن سلمة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏علي بن زيد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أنس بن مالك أن النبي (ص) ‏كان يمر ببيت ‏ ‏فاطمة ‏ ‏ستة أشهر إذا خرج إلى الفجر فيقول ‏ ‏الصلاة يا أهل البيت إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم ‏ ‏الرجس ‏‏أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ‏.* 
*الرابط:*
*http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=13231&doc=6* 


*مسند أحمد - باقي المسند السابق - باقي مسند المكثرين - رقم الحديث : ( 13529 )* 
*‏- حدثنا ‏ ‏عفان ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏حماد ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏علي بن زيد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أنس بن مالك أن رسول الله ‏ (ص) ‏ كان يمر بباب ‏ ‏فاطمة ‏ ‏ستة أشهر إذا خرج إلى صلاة الفجر يقول ‏ ‏الصلاة يا أهل البيت إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم ‏ ‏الرجس ‏ ‏أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا.* 
*الرابط :* 
*http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=13529&doc=6* 


*مسند أحمد - حديث واثلة بن الأسقع ( ر ) - مسند الشاميين - رقم الحديث : ( 16374 )* 
*‏- حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد بن مصعب ‏ ‏قال حدثنا ‏ ‏الأوزاعي ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏شداد أبي عمار ‏ ‏قال :‏دخلت على ‏ ‏واثلة بن الأسقع ‏ ‏وعنده قوم فذكروا ‏ ‏عليا ‏ ‏فلما قاموا قال لي ألا أخبرك بما رأيت من رسول الله ‏ (ص) ‏ ‏قلت بلى قال أتيت ‏ ‏فاطمة ‏ ‏( ر )‏ ‏أسألها عن ‏ ‏علي ‏ ‏قالت توجه إلى رسول الله ‏(ص) ‏‏فجلست أنتظره حتى جاء رسول الله ‏ (ص) ‏ ‏ومعه ‏ ‏علي ‏ ‏وحسن ‏ ‏وحسين ‏ ‏( ر ) ‏ ‏آخذ كل واحد منهما بيده حتى دخل ‏ ‏فأدنى ‏ ‏عليا ‏ ‏وفاطمة ‏ ‏فأجلسهما بين يديه وأجلس ‏ ‏حسنا ‏ ‏وحسينا ‏ ‏كل واحد منهما على فخذه ثم لف عليهم ثوبه ‏ ‏أو قال كساء ‏ ‏ثم تلا هذه الآية إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل ‏ ‏البيت ‏ ‏ويطهركم تطهيرا وقال اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي وأهل بيتي أحق. ‏*  
*الرابط :*
*http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=16374&doc=6* 


*مسند أحمد - باقي مسند الأنصار - حديث أم سلمة زوج النبي ( ص ) - رقم الحديث : ( 25300 )* 
*‏- حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الله بن نمير ‏ ‏قال حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الملك يعني إبن أبي سليمان ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عطاء بن أبي رباح ‏ ‏قال حدثني ‏ ‏من سمع ‏ ‏أم سلمة تذكر أن النبي ‏(ص) ‏كان في بيتها فأتته ‏ ‏فاطمة ‏ ‏ببرمة ‏ ‏فيها ‏ ‏خزيرة ‏ ‏فدخلت بها عليه فقال لها ادعي زوجك وإبنيك قالت فجاء ‏ ‏علي ‏ ‏والحسين ‏والحسن ‏ ‏فدخلوا عليه فجلسوا يأكلون من تلك ‏ ‏الخزيرة ‏ ‏وهو على منامة له على ‏ ‏دكان ‏ ‏تحته ‏ ‏كساء ‏ ‏له ‏ ‏خيبري قالت وأنا أصلي في الحجرة فأنزل الله عز وجل هذه الآية ‏‏إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم ‏ ‏الرجس ‏ ‏أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا قالت فأخذ فضل ‏ ‏الكساء ‏فغشاهم به ثم أخرج يده فألوى بها إلى السماء ثم قال ‏ ‏اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي وخاصتي فأذهب عنهم ‏ ‏الرجس ‏ ‏وطهرهم تطهيرا اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي وخاصتي فأذهب عنهم ‏ ‏الرجس ‏ ‏وطهرهم تطهيرا قالت فأدخلت رأسي البيت فقلت وأنا معكم يا رسول الله قال إنك إلى خير إنك إلى خير . ‏* 
*الرابط :*
*http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=25300&doc=6* 


*مسند أحمد - باقي مسند الأنصار - حديث أم سلمة زوج النبي ( ص ) - رقم الحديث : ( 25339 )* 
*‏- حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو النضر هاشم بن القاسم ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الحميد يعني إبن بهرام ‏ ‏قال حدثني ‏ ‏شهر بن حوشب ‏ ‏قال : سمعت ‏ ‏أم سلمة زوج النبي ‏ (ص) ‏ ‏حين جاء ‏ ‏نعي ‏ ‏الحسين بن علي ‏ ‏لعنت أهل ‏ ‏العراق ‏ ‏فقالت قتلوه قتلهم الله ‏ ‏غروه ‏ ‏وذلوه قتلهم الله فإني رأيت رسول الله ‏ (ص) ‏ ‏جاءته ‏ ‏فاطمة ‏ ‏غدية ‏ ‏ببرمة ‏ ‏قد صنعت له فيها ‏ ‏عصيدة ‏ ‏تحمله في طبق لها حتى وضعتها بين يديه فقال لها أين إبن عمك قالت هو في البيت قال فاذهبي فادعيه ‏ ‏وائتني بابنيه قالت فجاءت تقود ابنيها كل واحد منهما بيد ‏ ‏وعلي ‏ ‏يمشي في إثرهما حتى دخلوا على رسول الله ‏ (ص) ‏ ‏فأجلسهما في حجره وجلس ‏ ‏علي ‏ ‏عن يمينه وجلست ‏ ‏فاطمة ‏ ‏عن يساره قالت ‏ ‏أم سلمة ‏ ‏فاجتبذ ‏ ‏من تحتي ‏ ‏كساء ‏ ‏خيبريا كان بساطا لنا على ‏ ‏المنامة ‏ ‏في ‏ ‏المدينة ‏ ‏فلفه النبي ‏ (ص) ‏ ‏عليهم جميعا فأخذ بشماله طرفي ‏ ‏الكساء ‏ ‏وألوى بيده اليمنى إلى ربه عز وجل قال : ‏اللهم أهلي أذهب عنهم ‏ ‏الرجس ‏ ‏وطهرهم تطهيرا اللهم أهل بيتي أذهب عنهم ‏ ‏الرجس ‏ ‏وطهرهم تطهيرا اللهم أهل بيتي أذهب عنهم ‏ ‏الرجس ‏ ‏وطهرهم تطهيرا قلت يا رسول الله ألست من أهلك قال بلى فادخلي في ‏ ‏الكساء ‏ ‏قالت فدخلت في ‏ ‏الكساء ‏ ‏بعدما قضى دعاءه لابن عمه ‏ ‏علي ‏ ‏وإبنيه وابنته ‏ ‏فاطمة ‏ ‏( ر ) . ‏* 
*الرابط :*
*http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=25339&doc=6* 


*مسند أحمد - باقي مسند الأنصار - حديث أم سلمة زوج النبي ( ص ) - رقم الحديث : ( 25383 )* 
*- حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو أحمد الزبيري ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏سفيان ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏زبيد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏شهر بن حوشب ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أم سلمة ‏أن النبي ‏(ص) ‏‏جلل ‏ ‏على ‏علي ‏ ‏وحسن ‏ ‏وحسين ‏ ‏وفاطمة ‏ ‏كساء ‏ ‏ثم قال ‏ ‏اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي وخاصتي اللهم أذهب عنهم ‏ ‏الرجس ‏ ‏وطهرهم تطهيرا فقالت ‏ ‏أم سلمة ‏ ‏يا رسول الله أنا منهم قال إنك إلى خير .* 
*الرابط :*
*http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=25383&doc=6* 


*مسند أحمد - باقي مسند الأنصار - حديث أم سلمة زوج النبي ( ص ) - رقم الحديث : ( 25521 )* 
*‏- حدثنا ‏‏عفان ‏‏حدثنا ‏‏حماد بن سلمة ‏قال حدثنا ‏ ‏علي بن زيد ‏ ‏عن ‏شهر بن حوشب ‏عن ‏ ‏أم سلمة : أن رسول الله ‏ (ص) ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏لفاطمة ‏‏ائتيني بزوجك وإبنيك فجاءت بهم ‏فألقى ‏عليهم ‏‏كساء ‏ ‏فدكيا قال ثم وضع يده عليهم ثم قال ‏‏اللهم إن هؤلاء آل ‏‏محمد ‏‏فاجعل صلواتك وبركاتك على ‏‏محمد ‏وعلى آل ‏‏محمد ‏ ‏إنك حميد مجيد قالت ‏‏أم سلمة ‏ ‏فرفعت ‏ ‏الكساء ‏ ‏لأدخل معهم فجذبه من يدي وقال إنك على خير . ‏*  
*الرابط :*
*http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=25521&doc=6* 


*أحمد بن حنبل - فضائل الصحابة - فضائل علي ( ع )* 
*‏946 - حدثنا عبد الله قال : حدثني أبي ، نا محمد بن مصعب ، وهو القرقساني ، قثنا الأوزاعي ، عن شداد أبي عمار قال : دخلت علي واثلة بن الأسقع وعنده قوم ، فذكروا عليا فشتموه ، فشتمته معهم ، فلما قاموا قال لي : لم شتمت هذا الرجل ؟ قلت : رأيت القوم شتموه فشتمته معهم ، فقال : ألا أخبرك بما رأيت من رسول الله (ص) ؟ قلت : بلى ، فقال : أتيت فاطمة أسألها عن علي ، فقالت : توجه إلى رسول الله (ص) ، فجلست أنتظره حتى جاء رسول الله (ص) ومعه علي ، وحسن وحسين ، آخذا كل واحد منهما بيده ، حتى دخل فأدنى عليا وفاطمة ، فأجلسهما بين يديه ، وأجلس حسنا وحسينا كل واحد منهما على فخذه ، ثم لف عليهم ثوبه ، أو قال : كساء ، ثم تلا هذه الآية : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ، ثم قال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي ، وأهل بيتي أحق.* 
*الرابط:*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=129506* 


*أحمد بن حنبل - فضائل الصحابة - فضائل علي ( ع )* 
*962 - حدثنا عبد الله قال : حدثني أبي ، أنا إبن نمير قثنا عبد الملك ، عن عطاء بن أبي رباح قال : حدثني من سمع أم سلمة تذكر ، أن النبي (ص) كان في بيتها فأتته فاطمة ببرمة فيها حريرة ، فدخلت بها عليه ، فقال : ادعي لي زوجك وإبنيك ، قالت : فجاء علي وحسن وحسين ، فدخلوا عليه فجلسوا يأكلون من تلك الحريرة ، وهو على منامة له على دكان ، تحته كساء خيبري ، قالت : وأنا في الحجرة أصلي ، فأنزل الله عز وجل هذه الآية إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا . قالت : فأخذ فضل الكساء فغشاهم به ، ثم أخرج يده فألوى بها إلى السماء ثم قال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي وحامتي ، فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا ، اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي وحامتي ، فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا ، قالت : فأدخلت رأسي البيت قلت : وأنا معكم يا رسول الله ؟ قال : إنك إلى خير ، إنك إلى خير قال عبد الملك : وحدثني بها أبو ليلى ، عن أم سلمة ، مثل حديث عطاء سواء ، قال عبد الملك : وحدثني داود بن أبي عوف أبو الجحاف ، عن شهر بن حوشب ، عن أم سلمة بمثله سواء.* 
*الرابط:*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=129522* 


*أحمد بن حنبل - فضائل الصحابة - ومن فضائل علي ( ع )* 
*‏1041 - حدثنا إبراهيم بن عبد الله ، نا سليمان بن أحمد قثنا الوليد بن مسلم ، نا الأوزاعي قال : حدثني شداد أبو عمار ، عن واثلة بن الأسقع أنه حدثه قال : طلبت عليا في منزله فقالت فاطمة : ذهب يأتي برسول الله (ص) ، قال : فجاءا جميعا فدخلا ، ودخلت معهما ، فأجلس عليا عن يساره ، وفاطمة عن يمينه ، والحسن والحسين بين يديه ، ثم التفع عليهم بثوبه قال : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، اللهم هؤلاء أهلي ، اللهم أهلي أحق ، قال واثلة : فقلت من ناحية البيت : وأنا من أهلك يا رسول الله ؟ قال : وأنت من أهلي ، قال واثلة : فذلك أرجا ما أرجو من عملي.* 
*الرابط:*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=129602* 


*أحمد بن حنبل - فضائل الصحابة - فضائل علي ( ع )* 
*‏1113 - حدثنا عبد الله بن سليمان قثنا أحمد بن محمد بن عمر الحنفي ، نا عمر بن يونس ، نا سليمان بن أبي سليمان الزهري قال : نا يحيى بن أبي كثير قثنا عبد الرحمن بن عمرو قال : حدثني شداد بن عبد الله قال : سمعت واثلة بن الأسقع ، وقد جيء برأس الحسين بن علي ، قال : فلقيه رجل من أهل الشام فغضب واثلة وقال : والله لا أزال أحب عليا وحسنا وحسينا وفاطمة أبدا بعد إذ سمعت رسول الله (ص) وهو في منزل أم سلمة يقول فيهم ما قال ، قال واثلة : رأيتني ذات يوم وقد جئت رسول الله (ص) وهو في منزل أم سلمة ، وجاء الحسن فأجلسه على فخذه اليمنى وقبله ، وجاء الحسين فأجلسه على فخذه اليسرى وقبله ، ثم جاءت فاطمة فأجلسها بين يديه ، ثم دعا بعلي فجاء ، ثم أغدف عليهم كساء خيبريا كأني أنظر إليه ، ثم قال : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، فقلت لواثلة : ما الرجس ؟ قال : الشك في الله عز وجل.* 
*الرابط:*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=129674* 


*أحمد بن حنبل - فضائل الصحابة - فضائل علي ( ع )* 
*‏1132 - حدثنا عبد الله قال : حدثني أبي ، قثنا يحيى بن حماد ، قثنا أبو عوانة ، قثنا أبو بلج قثنا عمرو بن ميمون قال : إني لجالس إلى إبن عباس ، إذ أتاه تسعة رهط قالوا : يا أبا عباس ، إما أن تقوم معنا ، وإما أن تخلو بنا عن هؤلاء ، قال : فقال إبن عباس : بل أنا أقوم معكم ، قال : وهو يومئذ صحيح قبل أن يعمى ، قال : فابتدءوا فتحدثوا فلا ندري ما قالوا ، قال : فجاء ينفض ثوبه ويقول : أف وتف ، وقعوا في رجل له عشر ، وقعوا في رجل قال له النبي (ص) : لأبعثن رجلا لا يخزيه الله أبدا ، يحب الله ورسوله ، قال : فاستشرف لها من استشرف ، قال : أين علي ؟ قالوا : هو في الرحى يطحن ، قال : وما كان أحدكم يطحن ؟ قال : فجاء وهو أرمد لا يكاد أن يبصر ، قال : فنفث في عينه ثم هز الراية ثلاثا ، فأعطاها إياه ، فجاء بصفية بنت حيي ، قال : ثم بعث فلانا بسورة التوبة فبعث عليا خلفه فأخذها منه ، وقال : لا يذهب بها إلا رجل مني ، وأنا منه ، قال : وقال لبني عمه : أيكم يواليني في الدنيا والآخرة ؟ قال : وعلي جالس معهم ، فقال علي : أنا أواليك في الدنيا والآخرة ، قال : فبركه ، ثم أقبل على رجل رجل منهم فقال : أيكم يواليني في الدنيا والآخرة ؟ فأبوا ، قال : فقال : أنت وليي في الدنيا والآخرة ، قال : وكان أول من آمن من الناس بعد خديجة ، وأخذ رسول الله (ص) ثوبه فوضعه على علي وفاطمة وحسن وحسين فقال : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، قال : وشرى علي بنفسه لبس ثوب النبي (ص) ثم نام مكانه ، قال : وكان المشركون يرمون رسول الله (ص) ، فجاء أبو بكر ، وعلي نائم ، قال : وأبو بكر يحسب أنه نبي الله ، قال : فقال : يا نبي الله ، قال : فقال علي : إن نبي الله قد انطلق نحو بئر ميمون فأدركه ، قال : فانطلق أبو بكر فدخل معه الغار ، قال : وجعل علي يرمى بالحجارة كما كان يرمى نبي الله ، وهو يتضور قد لف رأسه في الثوب لا يخرجه حتى أصبح ، ثم كشف عن رأسه فقالوا : إنك للئيم ، كان صاحبك نرميه فلا يتضور ، وأنت تضور ، وقد استنكرنا ذلك ، قال : وخرج بالناس في غزوة تبوك ، قال : فقال له علي : أخرج معك ؟ قال له نبي الله (ص) : لا ، فبكى علي ، فقال له : أما ترضى أن تكون مني بمنزلة هارون من موسى ، إلا أنك لست بنبي ، إنه لا ينبغي أن أذهب إلا وأنت خليفتي ، قال : وقال له رسول الله (ص) : أنت ولي كل مؤمن بعدي ومؤمنة ، قال : وسد أبواب المسجد غير باب علي ، قال : فيدخل المسجد جنبا وهو طريقه ليس له طريق غيره ، قال : وقال : من كنت مولاه فإن مولاه علي ، قال : وأخبرنا الله في القرآن أنه قد رضي عنهم ، عن أصحاب الشجرة ، فعلم ما في قلوبهم ، هل حدثنا أنه سخط عليهم بعد ؟ قال : وقال : نبي الله (ص) لعمر حين قال : ائذن لي فأضرب عنقه ، قال : وكنت فاعلا ، وما يدريك لعل الله عز وجل قد اطلع على أهل بدر فقال : اعملوا ما شئتم.* 
*الرابط:*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=129693* 


*أحمد بن حنبل - فضائل الصحابة - فضائل فاطمة ( ع )* 
*‏1134 - حدثنا عبد الله قال : حدثني أبي ، قثنا أبو النضر هاشم بن القاسم قثنا عبد الحميد يعني إبن بهرام ، قال : حدثني شهر قال : سمعت أم سلمة زوج النبي (ص) حين جاء نعي الحسين بن علي لعنت أهل العراق فقالت : قتلوه قتلهم الله ، غروه وذلوه لعنهم الله ، فإني رأيت رسول الله (ص) جاءته فاطمة غدية ببرمة قد صنعت له فيها عصيدة ، تحملها في طبق لها حتى وضعتها بين يديه ، فقال لها : أين إبن عمك ؟ قالت : هو في البيت ، قال : اذهبي فادعيه ، وائتيني بابنيه ، قالت : فجاءت تقود ابنيها كل واحد منهما بيد ، وعلي يمشي في أثرهما ، حتى دخلوا على رسول الله (ص) ، فأجلسهما في حجره ، وجلس علي على يمينه ، وجلست فاطمة على يساره ، قالت أم سلمة : فاجتبذ كساء خيبريا كان بساطا لنا على المنامة في المدينة ، فلفه رسول الله (ص) جميعا ، فأخذ بشماله طرفي الكساء ، وألوى بيده اليمنى إلى ربه عز وجل قال : اللهم أهل بيتي أذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا ، اللهم أهلي أذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا ، اللهم أهل بيتي أذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا ، قلت : يا رسول الله ، ألست من أهلك ؟ قال : بلى ، فادخلي في الكساء ، قالت : فدخلت في الكساء بعدما قضى دعاءه لابن عمه علي وإبنيه وابنته فاطمة.* 
*الرابط:*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=129695* 

*يتبع*

----------


## عماد علي

*أحمد بن حنبل - فضائل الصحابة - فضائل فاطمة ( ع )* 
*‏1298 - حدثنا إبراهيم بن عبد الله ، نا حجاج ، نا حماد بن سلمة ، عن علي بن زيد ، عن أنس أن رسول الله (ص) كان يمر بباب فاطمة ستة أشهر إذا خرج إلى صلاة الصبح ويقول : الصلاة الصلاة إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا.* 
*الرابط:*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=129865* 


*أحمد بن حنبل - فضائل الصحابة - فضائل علي ( ع )* 
*1299 - حدثنا إبراهيم بن عبد الله ، نا حجاج ، نا حماد ، نا علي بن زيد ، عن أنس أن رسول الله (ص) كان يأتي بيت فاطمة ستة أشهر إذا خرج من صلاة الفجر يقول : يا أهل البيت الصلاة الصلاة يا أهل البيت إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا.* 
*الرابط:*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=129866* 


*أحمد بن حنبل - فضائل الصحابة - فضائل الحسن والحسين ( ع )* 
*1350 - حدثنا إبراهيم بن عبد الله ، نا حجاج ، نا عبد الحميد بن بهرام الفزاري ، نا شهر بن حوشب قال : سمعت أم سلمة تقول حين جاء نعي الحسين بن علي : لعنت أهل العراق وقالت : قتلوه قتلهم الله غروه وذلوه لعنهم الله ، وجاءته فاطمة ( ر ) ، ومعها ابنيها جاءت بهما تحملهما ، حتى وضعتهما بين يديه ، فقال لها : أين إبن عمك ؟ قالت : هو في البيت قال : اذهبي فادعيه وائتيني بابني قال : فجاءت تقود ابنيها كل واحد منهما في يد وعلي يمشي في أثرها حتى دخلوا على رسول الله (ص) فأجلسهما في حجره ، وجلس علي على يمينه ، وجلست فاطمة على يساره قالت أم سلمة : فأخذ من تحتي كساء كان بساطا لنا على المنامة في المدينة ، فلفه رسول الله (ص) فأخذه بشماله بطرفي الكساء وألوى بيده اليمنى إلى ربه عز وجل قال : اللهم أهل بيتي أذهب عنهم الرجس ، وطهرهم تطهيرا ثلاث مرار ، كل ذلك يقول : اللهم أهلي أذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا قالت : فقلت : يا رسول الله ، ألست من أهلك ؟ فقال : بلى فادخلي في الكساء قالت : فدخلت في الكساء بعدما قضى دعاءه لابن عمه وإبنيه وابنته فاطمة (ع).* 
*الرابط:*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=129918* 


*أحمد بن حنبل - فضائل الصحابة - فضائل الحسن والحسين ( ع )* 
*‏1362 - حدثنا محمد بن الليث الجوهري - سنة تسع وتسعين ومائتين - نا عبد الكريم بن أبي عمير الدهان ، نا الوليد بن مسلم ، نا الأوزاعي قال : حدثني شداد أبو عمار قال : سمعت واثلة بن الأسقع يحدث قال : طلبت علي بن أبي طالب في منزله فقالت فاطمة : قد ذهب يأتي برسول الله (ص) ، إذ جاء فدخل رسول الله (ص) ودخلت ، فجلس رسول الله (ص) على الفراش ، وأجلس فاطمة على يمينه وعلي على يساره وحسن ، وحسين بين يديه فلفع عليهم بثوبه فقال : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .* 
*الرابط:*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=129930*

----------


## دلوعه

الله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه الاخ عماد علي
وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك ..وثبتنا الله على ولاية امير المؤمنين علي ابن ابي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## عماد علي

*دلوعه*

*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## عماد علي

*17 - في كتب البيهقي :*


*إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت و يطهركم تطهيرا* 

* عدد الروايات : ( 6 )*

*البيهقي - دلائل النبوة - باب ذكر شرف وأصل الرسول ( ص )*

*77 - وأخبرنا أبو الحسين بن الفضل ، قال : أخبرنا عبد الله بن جعفر ، قال : حدثنا يعقوب بن سفيان ، قال : حدثني يحيى بن عبد الحميد ، قال : حدثنا قيس ، عن الأعمش ، عن عباية بن ربعي ، عن إبن عباس ، قال : قال رسول الله (ص) : إن الله عز وجل قسم الخلق قسمين ، فجعلني في خيرهما قسما ، وذلك قوله : وأصحاب اليمين ، وأصحاب الشمال فأنا من أصحاب اليمين وأنا خير أصحاب اليمين . ثم جعل القسمين أثلاثا ، فجعلني في خيرها ثلثا ، فذلك قوله تعالى : فأصحاب الميمنة والسابقون السابقون . فأنا من السابقين ، وأنا خير السابقين . ثم جعل الأثلاث قبائل ، فجعلني في خيرها قبيلة ، وذلك قول الله تعالى : وجعلناكم شعوبا وقبائل لتعارفوا إن أكرمكم عند الله أتقاكم إن الله عليم خبير وأنا أتقى ولد آدم ، وأكرمهم على الله , ولا فخر . ثم جعل القبائل بيوتا ، فجعلني في خيرها بيتا ، وذلك قوله عز وجل : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا فأنا وأهل بيتي مطهرون من الذنوب.*

*الرابط:*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=623160*


*البيهقي - الإعتقاد - باب القول في أهل بيت النبي( ص )*

*303 - أخبرنا أبو عبد الله الحافظ ، وأبو عبد الرحمن محمد بن الحسين السلمي من أصل كتابه قالا : ثنا أبو العباس محمد بن يعقوب ، ثنا الحسن بن مكرم , ثنا عثمان بن عمر , ثنا عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن دينار , عن شريك بن أبي نمر , عن عطاء بن يسار , عن أم سلمة ، قالت في بيتي أنزلت إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت قالت : فأرسل رسول الله (ص) إلى فاطمة وعلي والحسن والحسين فقال : هؤلاء أهلي ، قالت : فقلت : يا رسول الله أما أنا من أهل البيت ؟ قال : بلى إن شاء الله ، قال أبو عبد الله ، هذا حديث صحيح سنده ثقات رواته قال الشيخ : وهذا يؤكد ما ذكرنا من دخول آله وأزواجه في أهل بيته وعلينا محبة جميعهم وموالاتهم في الدين.*

*الرابط:*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=638736*


*البيهقي - السنن الكبرى - الجزء : ( 2 ) - رقم الصفحة : (  149 )*

*2665 - أخبرنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن أحمد بن أبي طاهر الدقاق ببغداد ، أنبأ أحمد بن عثمان الآدمي ، ثنا محمد بن عثمان بن أبي شيبة ، ثنا أبي ، ثنا محمد بن بشر العبدي ، ثنا زكريا بن أبي زائدة ، ثنا مصعب بن شيبة ، عن صفية بنت شيبة ، عن عائشة ( ر ) قالت : خرج النبي (ص) ذات غداة وعليه مرط مرحل من شعر أسود ، فجاء الحسن فأدخله معه ، ثم جاء الحسين فأدخله معه ، ثم جاءت فاطمة فأدخلها معه ، ثم جاء علي فأدخله معه ، ثم قال : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، رواه مسلم في الصحيح ، عن أبي بكر بن أبي شيبة وغيره ، عن محمد بن بشر.*

*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=582434*


*البيهقي - السنن الكبرى - الجزء : ( 2 ) - رقم الصفحة : (  150 )*

*2668 - أخبرنا أبو عبد الله الحافظ غير مرة ، وأبو عبد الرحمن محمد بن الحسين السلمي من أصله وأبو بكر أحمد بن الحسن القاضي قالوا : ثنا أبو العباس محمد بن يعقوب ، ثنا الحسن بن مكرم ، ثنا عثمان بن عمر ، ثنا عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن دينار ، عن شريك بن أبي نمر ، عن عطاء بن يسار ، عن أم سلمة قالت : في بيتي أنزلت إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا قالت : فأرسل رسول الله (ص) إلى فاطمة ، وعلي ، والحسن ، والحسين ، فقال : هؤلاء أهل بيتي وفي حديث القاضي والسلمي : هؤلاء أهلي قالت : فقلت يا رسول الله ، أما أنا من أهل البيت ؟ قال : بلى إن شاء الله تعالى قال أبو عبد الله ، هذا حديث صحيح سنده ثقات رواته . قال الشيخ : وقد روي في شواهده ، ثم في معارضته أحاديث لا يثبت مثلها ، وفي كتاب الله البيان لما قصدناه في إطلاق النبي (ص) الآل ، ومراده من ذلك أزواجه أو هن داخلات فيه.*

*الرابط:*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=582440*


*البيهقي - السنن الكبرى - الجزء : ( 2 ) - رقم الصفحة : (  152 )*

*2675 - أخبرنا أبو عبد الله الحافظ ، وأبو بكر القاضي ، وأبو عبد الله السوسي قالوا : ثنا أبو العباس محمد بن يعقوب ، ثنا العباس بن الوليد بن مزيد ، أخبرني أبي قال : سمعت الأوزاعي قال : حدثني أبو عمار رجل منا قال : حدثني واثلة بن الأسقع الليثي قال : جئت أريد عليا ( ر ) فلم أجده ، فقالت فاطمة ( ر ) ، انطلق إلى رسول الله (ص) يدعوه ، فاجلس ، قال : فجاء مع رسول الله (ص) فدخلا ، فدخلت معهما قال : فدعا رسول الله (ص) حسنا ، وحسينا فأجلس كل واحد منهما على فخذه وأدنى فاطمة من حجره وزوجها ، ثم لف عليهم ثوبه وأنا منتبذ فقال : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا اللهم هؤلاء أهلي ، اللهم أهلي أحق قال واثلة : قلت : يا رسول الله ، وأنا من أهلك قال : وأنت من أهلي قال واثلة ( ر ) : إنها لمن أرجى ما أرجو وأخبرنا أبو عبد الله السوسي ، ثنا أبو العباس ، أنبأ الربيع بن سليمان ، وسعيد بن عثمان قالا : ثنا بشر بن بكر ، عن الأوزاعي قال : حدثني أبو عمار قال : حدثني واثلة بن الأسقع قال : أتيت عليا ( ر ) فلم أجده ، فذكر الحديث بنحوه هذا إسناد صحيح وهو إلى تخصيص واثلة بذلك أقرب من تعميم الأمة به ، وكأنه جعل واثلة في حكم الأهل تشبيها بمن يستحق هذا الاسم لا تحقيقا ، والله أعلم.*

*الرابط:*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=582449*


*البيهقي - لباب الأنساب*

*- وقال أنس بن مالك‏:‏ إن رسول الله (ص) يأتي باب فاطمة ( ر ) عند الصبح ويقول‏:‏ السلام عليكم يا أهل بيت النبوة ورحمة الله وبركاته إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .*

*الرابط:*
*http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=197&CID=3&SW=ويطهركم#SR1*

----------


## عماد علي

*18- في كتب الهيثمي:*

*إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت و يطهركم تطهيرا* 
*عدد الروايات : ( 7 )*
*الهيثمي - مجمع الزوائد - الجزء : ( 9 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 172 )*

*14010- وعن أبي جميلة أن الحسن بن علي حين قتل علي استخلف فبينا هو يصلي بالناس إذ وثب إليه رجل فطعنه بخنجر في وركه* 
*فتمرض منها أشهراً ثم قام فخطب على المنبر فقال‏:‏ يا أهل العراق اتقوا الله فينا فإنا أمراؤكم وضيفانكم ونحن أهل البيت الذين قال الله عز وجل‏:‏ ‏‏إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا‏‏ فما زال يومئذ يتكلم حتى ما ترى في المسجد إلا باكيا ، رواه الطبراني ورجاله ثقات‏.‏* 

*الرابط :*
*http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=272&CID=137&SW=14010#SR1*



*الهيثمي - مجمع الزوائد - أبواب مناقب علي بن أبي طالب ( ر ) - الجزء : ( 9 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 119 )*

*14696- قال‏:‏ وأخذ رسول الله (ص) ثوبه فوضعه على علي وفاطمة وحسن وحسين ( ر ) وقال‏:‏ ‏‏‏إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا.‏* 

*الرابط :*
*http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=272&CID=134&SW=14696#SR1*



*الهيثمي - مجمع الزوائد - الجزء : ( 9 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 167 )*

*14973- عن أبي عمار أيضا قال‏:‏ إني لجالس عند واثلة بن الأسقع ، إذ ذكروا عليا فشتموه ، فلما قاموا قال‏:‏ اجلس أخبرك عن الذي شتموا‏.‏ إني عند رسول الله (ص) ذات يوم إذ جاء علي وفاطمة وحسن وحسين ( ر ) فألقى عليهم كساء له ثم قال‏:‏ اللهم أهل بيتي ، فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا.‏ فقلت‏:‏ يا رسول الله وأنا‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ ‏وأنت ‏‏‏، قال‏:‏ والله إنها لأوثق عملي في نفسي وفى رواية انها لا رجى ما أرجو ، رواه الطبراني بإسنادين ورجال السياق رجال الصحيح غير كلثوم بن زياد ووثقه إبن حبان وفيه ضعف.*

*الرابط:*
*http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=272&CID=137&SW=14973#SR1*



*الهيثمي - مجمع الزوائد - الجزء : ( 9 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 169 )*

*14988- وعن على أنه دخل على النبي (ص) وقد بسط شملة فجلس عليها هو وعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين ثم أخذ النبي (ص) بمجامعه فعقد عليهم ثم قال اللهم ارض عنهم كما أنا عنهم راض ، رواه الطبراني في الاوسط ورجاله رجال الصحيح غير عبيد بن طفيل وهو ثقة كنيته أبوسيدان .*

*الرابط:*
*http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=272&CID=137&SW=14988#SR1*



*الهيثمي - مجمع الزوائد - الجزء : ( 9 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 172 )*

*14010 - وعن أبى جميلة أن الحسن بن علي حين قتل على استخلف فبينا هو يصلى بالناس إذ وثب إليه رجل فطعنه بخنجر في وركه فتمرض منها أشهرا ثم قام فخطب على المنبر فقال يا أهل العراق إتقوا الله فينا فأنا أمراؤكم وضيفانكم ونحن أهل البيت الذين قال الله عزوجل إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، فما زال يومئذ يتكلم حتى ما ترى في المسجد إلا باكيا ، رواه الطبراني ورجاله ثقات .* 

*الرابط:*
*http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=272&CID=137&SW=14010#SR1*



*الهيثمي - مجمع الزوائد - الجزء : ( 9 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 207 )*

*15211 - فلما فرغت من الجهاز وأدخلتهم بيتا قال يا على لا تحدثن الي اهلك شيئا حتى آتيك فأتأهم رسول الله (ص) فإذا فاطمة متقنعة وعلى قاعد وأم ايمن في البيت فقال يا أم ايمن ائتينى بقدح من ماء فأتته بقعب فيه ماء فشرب منه ثم مج فيه ثم ناوله فاطمة فشربت وأخذ منه فضرب جبينها وبين كتفيها وصدرها ثم دفعه إلى علي فقال يا على اشرب ثم اخذ منه فضرب به جبينه وبين كتفيه ثم قال أهل بيتى فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا فخرج رسول الله (ص) وام ايمن وقال يا على اهلك.*

*الرابط:*
*http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=272&CID=138&SW=15211#SR1*



*الهيثمي - موارد الضمآن - رقم الصفحة : ( 555 )*

*- حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن إبراهيم حدثنا الوليد بن مسلم وعمر بن عبد الواحد قالا حدثنا الأوزاعي عن شداد أبي عمار عن واثلة بن الأسقع قال سألت عن علي في منزله فقيل لي ذهب يأتي برسول الله (ص) إذ جاء فدخل رسول الله (ص) ودخلت فجلس رسول الله (ص) على الفراش وأجلس فاطمة عن يمينه وعليا عن يساره وحسنا وحسينا بين يديه وقال إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي قال واثلة فقلت من ناحية البيت وأنا يا رسول الله من أهلك قال وأنت من أهلي .*

----------


## عماد علي

*19- في كتب إبن الاثير:*


*إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت و يطهركم تطهيرا* 

* عدد الروايات : ( 10 )*

*إبن الأثير - أسد الغابة - الجزء : ( 2 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 12 )*

*- أخبرنا محمد بن عيسى أخبرنا قتيبة بن سعيد أخبرنا محمد بن سليمان الاصفهانى عن يحيى إبن عبيد عن عطاء عن عمر بن أبى سلمة ربيب النبي (ص) قال نزلت هذه الآية على النبي (ص) إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا في بيت أم سلمة فدعا النبي (ص) فاطمة وحسنا وحسينا فجللهم بكساء وعلى خلف ظهره ثم قال هؤلاء أهل بيتى فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا ، قالت أم سلمة وأنا معهم يا رسول الله قال أنت على مكانك انت إلى خير .*

*الرابط :*
*http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=400&CID=26&SW=مكانك#SR1*


*إبن الأثير - أسد الغابة - الجزء : ( 2 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 14 )*

*[ النص طويل لذا إستقطع منه موضع الشاهد ]*

*- وقول من قال سلم الامر سنة احدى وأربعين أصح ما قيل فيه وأما من قال سنة اربعين فقدوهم ولما بايع الحسن معاوية خطب الناس قبل دخول معاوية الكوفة فقال ايها الناس انما نحن امراؤكم وضيفانكم ونحن أهل بيت نبيكم الذين أذهب الله عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا وكرر ذلك حتى ما بقى الامن بكى حتى سمع نشيجه .........*

*الرابط :*
*http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=400&CID=26&SW=وضيفانكم#SR1*


*إبن الأثير - أسد الغابة - الجزء : ( 2 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 20 )*

*- وروى الاوزاعي عن شداد بن عبد الله قال سمعت واثلة بن الاسقع وقد جئ برأس الحسين فلعنه رجل من أهل الشأم ولعن أباه فقام واثلة وقال والله لا أزال أحب عليا والحسن والحسين وفاطمة بعد أن سمعت رسول الله (ص) يقول فيهم ما قال لقد رأيتنى ذات يوم وقد جئت النبي (ص) في بيت أم سلمة فجاء الحسن فأجلسه على فخذه اليمنى وقبله ثم جاء الحسين فأجلسه على فخذه اليسرى وقبله ثم جاءت فاطمة فأجلسها بين يديه ثم دعا بعلى ثم قال إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا قلت لواثلة ما الرجس قال الشك في الله عز وجل قال أبو أحمد العسكري يقال ان الاوزاعي لم يرو في الفضائل حديثا غير هذا والله أعلم قال .*

*الرابط :*
*http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=400&CID=26&SW=فاجلسه#SR1*


*إبن الأثير - أسد الغابة - الجزء : ( 3 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 413 )*

*- أورده الاسماعيلي في الصحابة وروى باسناده عن عمير أبى عرفجة عن عطية قال دخل النبي (ص) على فاطمة وهى تعصد عصيدة فجلس حتى بلغت وعندها الحسن والحسين فقال النبي (ص) أرسلوا إلى علي فجاء فأكلوا ثم اجتر بساطا كانوا عليه فجللهم به ثم قال اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتى فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا فسمعت أم سلمة فقالت يا رسول الله وأنا معهم فقال إنك على خير ، أخرجه أبو موسى .*

*الرابط :*
*http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=400&CID=94&SW=تعصد#SR1*


*إبن الأثير - أسد الغابة - الجزء : ( 4 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 29 )*

*- أنبأنا أبو الفضل الفقيه المخزومى باسناده إلى أحمد بن علي أنبأنا أبو خيثمة حدثنا محمد بن عبد الله الاسدي حدثنا سفيان عن زبيد عن شهر بن حوشب عن أم سلمة ان النبي (ص) جلل عليا وفاطمة والحسن والحسين كساء ثم قال اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي وخاصتي اللهم أذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا قالت أم سلمة قلت يارسول الله أنا منهم قال إنك إلى خير .*

*الرابط :*
*http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=400&CID=98&SW=جلل#SR1*


*إبن الأثير - أسد الغابة - الجزء : ( 5 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 66 )*

*[ النص طويل لذا إستقطع منه موضع الشاهد ]*

*- روى أبو إسحاق السبيعى عن أبى داود القاص عن أبى الحمراء قال أقمت بالمدينة شهرا فكان رسول الله (ص) يأتي منزل فاطمة وعلى كل غداة فيقول الصلاة الصلاة إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، والله أعلم أخرجه أبو عمر وأبو موسى ........*

*الرابط :*
*http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=400&CID=140&SW=ويطهركم#SR1*


*إبن الأثير - أسد الغابة - الجزء : ( 5 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 174 )*

*- ( ب د ع * أبو الحمراء ) مولى رسول الله (ص) قيل اسمه هلال بن الحارث ويقال هلال بن ظفر روى عنه أبو داود ان النبي (ص) كان إذا طلع الفجر يمر ببيت علي وفاطمة (ع) فيقول السلام عليكم أهل البيت الصلاة الصلاة إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، أخرجه الثلاثة .*

*الرابط :*
*http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=400&CID=151&SW=ويطهركم#SR1*


*إبن الأثير - أسد الغابة - الجزء : ( 5 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 521 )*

*- أخبرنا أبو محمد عبد الله بن سويدة أخبرنا أبو الفضل بن ناصر السلامى أخبرنا أبو صالح أحمد بن عبد الملك بن علي المؤذن أخبرنا الحاكم أبو الحسن علي بن محمد الحافظ والقاضى أبو بكر الحيرى قالا أخبرنا أبو العباس محمد بن يعقوب أخبرنا الحسن بن مكرم حدثنا عثمان بن عمر أخبرنا عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله عن شريك بن عبد الله بن أبى نمر عن عطاء بن يسار عن أم سلمة قالت في بيتى نزلت إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت قالت فأرسل رسول الله (ص) إلى فاطمة وعلي والحسن والحسين فقال هؤلاء أهلى قالت فقلت يا رسول الله افما أنا من أهل البيت قال بلى ان شاء الله عزوجل قال أبو صالح ، قال الحاكم في المستدرك عن الاصم قال صحيح على شرط مسلم ولم يخرجاه .*

*- قال وأخبرنا أبو صالح أخبرنا أبو الحسن علي بن أحمد الاهوازي أخبرنا أحمد بن عبيد بن اسماعيل الصفار أخبرنا تمام بن محمد بن غالب أخبرنا موسى بن اسماعيل أخبرنا حماد بن سلمة عن علي بن زيد عن انس بن مالك ان رسول الله (ص) كان يمر ببيت فاطمة ستة أشهر إذا خرج لصلاة الفجر يقول الصلاة يا أهل بيت محمد إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا.*

*الرابط :*
*http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=400&CID=180&SW=ويطهركم#SR1*


*إبن الأثير - أسد الغابة - الجزء : ( 5 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 589 )*

*- أخبرنا أبو بكر بن أحمد بن علي بن خلف أخبرنا الحاكم أبو عبد الله محمد بن عبد الله أخبرنا أبو العباس محمد بن يعقوب الاصم أخبرنا الحسن بن مكرم أخبرنا عثمان بن عمر أخبرنا عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن دينار عن شريك بن أبى نمر عن عطاء بن يسار عن أم سلمة قالت في بيتى نزلت إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت قالت فأرسل رسول الله (ص) إلى فاطمة وعلي والحسن والحسين فقال هؤلاء أهل بيتى قالت فقلت يا رسول الله أنا من أهل البيت قال بلى ان شاء الله ، أخرجها الثلاثة .*

*الرابط :*
*http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=400&CID=184&SW=ليذهب#SR1*

----------


## عماد علي

*20- في كتب إبن كثير:* 

*إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت و يطهركم تطهيرا*  
*عدد الروايات : ( 19 )* 
*إبن كثير - البداية والنهاية - الجزء : ( 5 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 343 )* 
*- وقال أبو جعفر محمد بن علي بن دحيم : ثنا أحمد بن حازم ، أنبانا عبد الله بن موسى ، والفضل بن دكين ، عن يونس بن أبي إسحاق عن أبي داود القاص عن أبي الحمراء قال : رابطت المدينة سبعة أشهر كيوم ، فكان النبي (ص) يأتي باب علي وفاطمة كل غداة فيقول : الصلاة الصلاة ، إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .* 
*الرابط :*
*http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=251&CID=86&SW=ويطهركم#SR1* 


*إبن كثير - البداية والنهاية - الجزء : ( 7 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 374 )* 
*[ النص طويل لذا إستقطع منه موضع الشاهد ]* 
*- قال :وأخذ رسول الله ثوبه فوضعه على علي وفاطمة وحسن وحسين فقال: إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا.* 
*الرابط :*
*http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=251&CID=120&SW=ويطهركم#SR1* 


*إبن كثير - البداية والنهاية - الجزء : ( 8 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 39 )* 
*[ النص طويل لذا إستقطع منه موضع الشاهد ]* 
*- وقد ورد عن عائشة وأم سلمة أمي المؤمنين أن رسول الله اشتمل على الحسن والحسين وأمهما وأبيهما فقال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا .* 
*الرابط :*
*http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=251&CID=123&SW=وطهرهم#SR1* 


*إبن كثير - البداية والنهاية - الجزء : ( 8 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 223 )* 
*- وقال الامام أحمد : حدثنا أسود بن عامر وعفان ، عن حماد بن سلمة ، عن علي بن زيد بن جدعان ، عن أنس أن رسول الله (ص) كان يمر ببيت فاطمة ستة أشهر إذا خرج إلى صلاة الفجر فيقول : الصلاة يا أهل البيت إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا.* 
*الرابط :*
*http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=251&CID=131&SW=ويطهركم#SR1* 


*إبن كثير - تفسير إبن كثير - الجزء : ( 3 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 492 )* 
*- حدثنا الامام أحمد حدثنا عفان حدثنا حماد أخبرنا علي بن زيد عن أنس بن مالك ( ر ) قال : إن رسول الله (ص) كان يمر بباب فاطمة ( ر ) ستة أشهر إذا خرج إلى صلاة الفجر يقول الصلاة يا أهل البيت إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، ورواه الترمذي عن عبد بن حميد عن عفان به ، وقال حسن غريب .* 


*إبن كثير - تفسير إبن كثير - الجزء : ( 3 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 492 )* 
*- وقال الامام أيضا حدثنا محمد بن مصعب حدثنا الاوزاعي حدثنا شداد بن عمار قال دخلت علي واثلة بن الاسقع ( ر ) وعنده قوم فذكروا عليا ( ر ) فشتموه فشتمته معهم فلما قاموا قال لي شتمت هذا الرجل ؟ قلت قد شتموه فشتمته معهم ألا أخبرك بما رأيت من رسول الله (ص) ؟ قلت بلى قال أتيت فاطمة ( ر ) أسالها عن علي ( ر ) فقالت توجه إلى رسول الله (ص) فجلست أنتظره حتى جاء رسول الله (ص) ومعه علي وحسن وحسين ( ر ) آخذ كل واحد منهما بيده حتى دخل فأدنى عليا وفاطمة ( ر ) وأجلسهما بين يديه وأجلس حسنا وحسينا ( ر ) كل واحد منهما على فخذه ثم لف عليهم ثوبه أو قال كساءه ثم تلا (ص) هذه الآية إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا وقال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي وأهل بيتي أحق .* 


*إبن كثير - تفسير إبن كثير - الجزء : ( 3 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 492 )* 
*- ثم رواه أيضا عن عبد الاعلي بن واصل عن الفضل بن دكين عن عبد السلام بن حرب عن كلثوم المحاربي عن شداد بن أبي عمار قال إني لجالس عند واثلة بن الاسقع ( ر ) إذ ذكروا علي ( ر ) فشتموه فلما قاموا قال اجلس حتى أخبرك عن هذا الذي شتموه إني عند رسول الله (ص) إذ جاء علي وفاطمة وحسن وحسين ( ر ) فألقى (ص) عليهم كساء له ثم قال اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي اللهم أذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا قلت يا رسول الله وأنا ؟ قال (ص) وأنت قال فو الله إنها لاوثق عمل عندي .*  


*إبن كثير - تفسير إبن كثير - الجزء : ( 3 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 492 )* 
*- طريق أخرى قال إبن جرير حدثنا أبو كريب حدثنا مصعب بن المقدام حدثنا سعيد بن زربي عن محمد بن سيرين عن أبي هريرة عن أم سلمة ( ر ) قالت جاءت فاطمة ( ر ) إلى رسول الله (ص) ببرمة لها قد صنعت فيها عصيدة تحملها على طبق فوضعتها بين يديه (ص) فقال : أين إبن عمك وابناك ؟ فقالت ( ر ) في البيت فقال (ص) ادعيهم فجاءت إلى علي ( ر ) فقالت أجب رسول الله (ص) أنت وابناك قالت أم سلمة ( ر ) فلما رآهم مقبلين مد (ص) يده إلى كساء كان على المنامة فمده وبسطه وأجلسهم عليه ثم أخذ بأطراف الكساء الاربعة بشماله فضمه فوق رؤوسهم وأومأ بيده اليمنى إلى ربه فقال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا.* 

*إبن كثير - تفسير إبن كثير - الجزء : ( 3 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 492 )* 
*- طريق أخرى قال إبن جرير حدثنا إبن حميد حدثنا عبد الله بن عبد القدوس عن الاعمش عن حكيم بن سعد قال ذكرنا علي بن أبي طالب ( ر ) عند أم سلمة ( ر ) فقالت في بيتي نزلت إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، قالت أم سلمة جاء رسول الله (ص) إلى بيتي فقال : لا تأذني لاحد فجاءت فاطمة ( ر ) فلم أستطع أن أحجبها عن أبيها ثم جاء الحسن ( ر ) فلم أستطع أن أمنعه أن يدخل على جده وأمه وجاء الحسين فلم أستطع أن أحجبه عن جده (ص) وأمه ( ر ) ثم جاء علي ( ر ) فلم أستطع أن أحجبه فاجتمعوا فجللهم رسول الله (ص) بكساء كان عليه ثم قال هؤلاء أهل بيتي فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا فنزلت هذه الآية حين إجتمعوا على البساط قالت فقلت يا رسول الله وأنا ؟ قالت فوالله ما أنعم وقال إنك إلى خير .* 

*إبن كثير - تفسير إبن كثير - الجزء : ( 3 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 493 )* 
*- طريق أخرى قال الامام أحمد حدثنا محمد بن جعفر حدثنا عوف عن أبي المعدل عن عطية الطفاوي عن أبيه قال إن أم سلمة ( ر ) حدثته قالت : بينما رسول الله (ص) في بيتي يوما إذ قالت الخادم إن فاطمة وعلي ( ر ) بالسدة قالت فقال لي رسول الله (ص) قومي فتنحي عن أهل بيتي قالت فقمت فتنحيت في البيت قريبا فدخل علي وفاطمة ومعهما الحسن والحسين ( ر ) وهما صبيان صغيران فأخذ الصبيين فوضعها في حجره فقبلهما واعتنق عليا ( ر ) بإحدى يديه وفاطمة ( ر ) باليد الاخرى وقبل فاطمة وقبل عليا وأغدق عليهم خميصة سوداء وقال اللهم إليك لا إلى النار أنا وأهل بيتي قالت فقلت وأنا يا رسول الله ؟ قال (ص) ، وأنت .* 

*إبن كثير - تفسير إبن كثير - الجزء : ( 3 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 493 )* 
*- طريق أخرى قال إبن جرير حدثنا أبو كريب حدثنا الحسن بن عطية حدثنا فضيل بن مروزوق عن عطية عن أبي سعيد عن أم سلمة ( ر ) قالت إن هذه الآية نزلت في بيتي إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، قالت وأنا جالسة على باب البيت فقلت يا رسول الله ألست من أهل البيت ؟ فقال (ص) إنك إلى خير أنت من أزواج النبي (ص) قالت وفي البيت رسول الله (ص) وعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين ( ر ) .* 

*إبن كثير - تفسير إبن كثير - الجزء : ( 3 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 493 )* 
*- طريق أخرى قال إبن جرير حدثنا أبو كريب حدثنا خالد بن مخلد حدثني موسى بن يعقوب حدثني هاشم بن هاشم بن عتبة بن أبي وقاص عن عبد الله بن وهب بن زمعة قال أخبرتني أم سلمة ( ر ) قالت إن رسول الله (ص) جمع عليا وفاطمة والحسن والحسين ( ر ) ثم أدخلهم تحت ثوبه ثم جأر إلى الله عز وجل ثم قال :هؤلاء أهل بيتي قالت أم سلمة ( ر ) فقلت يا رسول الله أدخلني معهم فقال (ص) أنت من أهلي.* 

*إبن كثير - تفسير إبن كثير - الجزء : ( 3 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 493 )* 
*- حديث آخر قال إبن جرير حدثنا إبن وكيع حدثنا محمد بن بشر عن زكريا عن مصعب بن شيبة عن صفية بنت شيبة قالت : قالت عائشة ( ر ) خرج النبي (ص) ذات غداة وعليه مرط مرجل من شعر أسود فجاء الحسن ( ر ) فأدخله معه ثم جاء الحسين فأدخله معه ثم جاءت فاطمة ( ر ) فأدخلها معه ثم جاء علي ( ر ) فأدخله معه ثم قال (ص) إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، ورواه مسلم عن أبي بكر بن أبي شيبة عن محمد بن بشر به .* 

*إبن كثير - تفسير إبن كثير - الجزء : ( 3 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 493 )* 
*- طريق أخرى قال إبن أبي حاتم حدثنا أبي حدثنا شريح بن يونس أبو الحارث حدثنا محمد بن يزيد عن العوام يعني إبن حوشب ( ر ) عن* 
*إبن عم له قال : دخلت مع أبي على عائشة ( ر ) فسألتها عن علي ( ر ) فقالت ( ر ) : تسألني عن رجل كان من أحب الناس إلى رسول* 
*الله (ص) وكانت تحته ابنته وأحب الناس إليه ؟ لقد رأيت رسول الله (ص) دعا عليا وفاطمة وحسن وحسينا ( ر ) فألقى عليهم ثوبا فقال :* 
*اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا قالت فدنوت منهم فقلت يا رسول الله وأنا من أهل بيتك ؟ فقال (ص) تنحي فإنك على خير.* 

*إبن كثير - تفسير إبن كثير - الجزء : ( 3 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 493 )* 
*- حديث آخر قال إبن جرير حدثنا إبن المثنى حدثنا بكر بن يحيى بن زبان العنزي حدثنا مندل عن الاعمش عن عطية عن أبي سعيد ( ر ) قال قال رسول الله (ص) نزلت هذه الآية في خمسة : في وفي علي وحسن وحسين وفاطمة إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، قد تقدم أن فضيل بن مرزوق رواه عن عطية عن أبي سعيد عن أم سلمة ( ر ) كما تقدم . وروى إبن أبي حاتم من حديث هارون بن سعد العجلي عن عطية عن أبي سعيد ( ر ) موقوفا والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم .*  

*إبن كثير - تفسير إبن كثير - الجزء : ( 3 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 493 )* 
*- حديث آخر قال إبن جرير حدثنا إبن المثنى حدثنا أبو بكر الحنفي حدثنا بكير بن مسمار قال سمعت عامر بن سعد ( ر ) قال : قال سعد ( ر ) قال رسول الله (ص) حين نزل عليه الوحي فأخذ علي وأبنيه وفاطمة ( ر ) فأدخلهم تحت ثوبه ثم قال رب هؤلاء أهلي وأهل بيتي .* 

*إبن كثير - تفسير إبن كثير - الجزء : ( 3 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 495 )* 
*[ النص طويل لذا إستقطع منه موضع الشاهد ]* 
*- حدثنا أبي حدثنا أبو الوليد حدثنا أبو عوانة عن حصين بن عبد الرحمن عن إبن جميلة قال إن الحسن بن علي ( ر ) استخلف حين قتل علي ( ر ) قال : فبينما هو يصلي إذ وثب عليه رجل فطعنه بخنجره وزعم حصين أنه بلغه أن الذي طعنه رجل من بني أسد وحسن ( ر ) ساجد قال فيزعمون أن الطعنة وقعت في وركه فمرض منها أشهرا ثم برأ فقعد على المنبر فقال : يا أهل العراق اتقوا الله فينا فإنا أمراؤكم وضيفانكم ونحن أهل البيت الذي قال الله تعالى إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، قال فما زال يقولها حتى ما بقي أحد من أهل المسجد إلا وهو يحن بكاء .* 
*- وقال السدي عن أبي الديلم قال : قال علي بن الحسين ( ر ) لرجل من أهل الشام أما قرأت في الاحزاب إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، قال نعم ولا نتم هم ؟ قال نعم .* 


*إبن كثير - السيرة النبوية - الجزء : ( 4 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 634 )* 
*- وقال أبو جعفر محمد بن علي بن دحيم : حدثنا أحمد بن حازم ، أنبأنا عبدالله بن موسى والفضل بن دكين ، عن يونس بن أبى إسحاق ، عن أبى داود القاص ، عن أبى الحمراء ، قال : رابطت المدينة سبعة أشهر كيوم ، فكان النبي (ص) يأتي باب علي وفاطمة كل غداة فيقول : الصلاة الصلاة ، إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .*

----------


## عماد علي

*21- في كتب الطبري:* 

*إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت و يطهركم تطهيرا*  
*عدد الروايات : ( 19 )* 
*الطبري - جامع البيان - الجزء : ( 22 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 8 )* 
*26139 - حدثنا بشر ، قال : ثنا يزيد ، قال : ثنا سعيد ، عن قتادة ، قوله : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا فهم أهل بيت طهرهم الله من السوء ، وخصهم برحمة منه .*  
*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=331789* 


*الطبري - جامع البيان - الجزء : ( 22 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 9 )* 
*26140 - حدثني يونس ، قال : أخبرنا إبن وهب ، قال : قال إبن زيد ، في قوله : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا قال : الرجس ههنا : الشيطان ، وسوى ذلك من الرجس : الشرك ، إختلف أهل التأويل في الذين عنوا بقوله أهل البيت فقال بعضهم : عنى به رسول الله (ص) وعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين ( ر ) .*  
*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=331790* 


*الطبري - جامع البيان - الجزء : ( 22 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 9 )* 
*26141 - حدثني محمد بن المثنى ، قال : ثنا بكر بن يحيى بن زبان العنزي ، قال : ثنا مندل ، عن الاعمش ، عن عطية ، عن أبي سعيد الخدري ، قال : قال رسول الله (ص) : نزلت هذه الآية في خمسة : في ، وفي علي ( ر ) ، وحسن ( ر ) ، وحسين ( ر ) ، وفاطمة ( ر ) إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .*  
*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=331791* 


*الطبري - جامع البيان - الجزء : ( 22 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 9 )* 
*26142 - حدثنا إبن وكيع ، قال : ثنا محمد بن بشر ، عن زكريا ، عن مصعب بن شيبة ، عن صفية بنت شيبة قالت : قالت عائشة : خرج النبي (ص) ذات غداة ، وعليه مرط مرجل من شعر أسود ، فجاء الحسن ، فأدخله معه ، ثم قال : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .*  
*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=331792* 


*الطبري - جامع البيان - الجزء : ( 22 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 9 )* 
*26143 - حدثنا إبن وكيع ، قال : ثنا محمد بن بكر ، عن حماد بن سلمة ، عن علي بن زيد ، عن أنس أن النبي (ص) كان يمر ببيت فاطمة ستة أشهر ، كلما خرج إلى الصلاة فيقول : الصلاة أهل البيت إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم طهيرا .*  
*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=331793* 


*الطبري - جامع البيان - الجزء : ( 22 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 9 )* 
*26144 - حدثني موسى بن عبد الرحمن المسروقي ، قال : ثنا يحيى بن إبراهيم بن سويد النخعي ، عن هلال ، يعني إبن مقلاص ، عن زبيد ، عن شهر بن حوشب ، عن أم سلمة ، قالت : كان النبي (ص) عندي ، وعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين ، فجعلت لهم خزيرة ، فأكلوا وناموا ، وغطى عليهم عباءة أو قطيفة ، ثم قال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي ، أذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا .*  
*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=331794* 


*الطبري - جامع البيان - الجزء : ( 22 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 10 )* 
*26145 - حدثنا إبن وكيع ، قال : ثنا أبو نعيم ، قال : ثنا يونس بن أبي إسحاق ، قال : أخبرني أبو داود ، عن أبي الحمراء ، قال : رابطت المدينة سبعة أشهر على عهد النبي (ص) ، قال : رأيت النبي (ص) إذا طلع الفجر ، جاء إلى باب علي وفاطمة فقال : الصلاة الصلاة إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .*  
*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=331795* 


*الطبري - جامع البيان - الجزء : ( 22 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 10 )* 
*26146 - حدثني عبد الاعلي بن واصل ، قال : ثنا الفضل بن دكين ، قال : ثنا يونس بن أبي إسحاق ، بإسناده عن النبي (ص) ، مثله حدثني عبد الاعلي بن واصل ، قال : ثنا الفضل بن دكين ، قال : ثنا عبد السلام بن حرب ، عن كلثوم المحاربي ، عن أبي عمار ، قال : إني لجالس عند واثلة بن الاسقع إذ ذكروا عليا ( ر ) ، فشتموه فلما قاموا ، قال : اجلس حتى أخبرك عن هذا الذي شتموا ، إني عند رسول الله (ص) ، إذ جاءه علي وفاطمة وحسن وحسين ، فألقى عليهم كساء له ، ثم قال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي ، اللهم أذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا . قلت : يا رسول الله وأنا ؟ قال : وأنت قال : فوالله إنها لاوثق عملي عندي .*  
*الرابط:*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=331796* 


*الطبري - جامع البيان - الجزء : ( 22 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 10 )* 
*26147 - حدثني عبد الكريم بن أبي عمير ، قال : ثنا الوليد بن مسلم ، قال : ثنا أبو عمرو ، قال : ثني شداد أبو عمار قال : سمعت واثلة بن الاسقع يحدث ، قال : سألت عن علي بن أبي طالب في منزله ، فقالت فاطمة : قد ذهب يأتي برسول الله (ص) ، إذ جاء ، فدخل رسول الله (ص) ودخلت ، فجلس رسول الله (ص) على الفراش وأجلس فاطمة عن يمينه ، وعليا عن يساره وحسنا وحسينا بين يديه ، فلفع عليهم بثوبه وقال : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا اللهم هؤلاء أهلي ، اللهم أهلي أحق . قال واثلة : فقلت من ناحية البيت : وأنا يا رسول الله من أهلك ؟ قال : وأنت من أهلي ، قال واثلة : إنها لمن أرجى ما أرتجي .*  
*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=331797* 


*الطبري - جامع البيان - الجزء : ( 22 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 11 )* 
*26148 - حدثني أبو كريب ، قال : ثنا وكيع ، عن عبد الحميد بن بهرام ، عن شهر بن حوشب ، عن فضيل بن مرزوق ، عن عطية ، عن أبي سعيد الخدري ، عن أم سلمة ، قالت : لما نزلت هذه الآية : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا دعا رسول الله (ص) عليا وفاطمة وحسنا وحسينا ، فجلل عليهم كساء خيبريا ، فقال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي ، اللهم أذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا ، قالت أم سلمة : ألست منهم ؟ قال : أنت إلى خير.* 
*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=331798* 


*الطبري - جامع البيان - الجزء : ( 22 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 11 )* 
*26149 - حدثنا أبو كريب ، قال : ثنا مصعب بن المقدام ، قال : ثنا سعيد بن زربي ، عن محمد بن سيرين ، عن أبي هريرة ، عن أم سلمة ، قالت : جاءت فاطمة إلى رسول الله (ص) ببرمة لها قد صنعت فيها عصيدة تحلها على طبق ، فوضعته بين يديه ، فقال : أين إبن عمك وابناك ؟ فقالت : في البيت ، فقال : ادعيهم ، فجاءت إلى علي ، فقالت : أجب النبي (ص) أنت وابناك . قالت أم سلمة : فلما رآهم مقبلين مد يده إلى كساء كان على المنامة فمده وبسطه وأجلسهم عليه ، ثم أخذ بأطراف الكساء الاربعة بشماله ، فضمه فوق رؤوسهم وأومأ بيده اليمنى إلى ربه ، فقال : هؤلاء أهل البيت ، فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا .*  
*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=331799* 


*الطبري - جامع البيان - الجزء : ( 22 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 11 )* 
*26150 - حدثنا أبو كريب ، قال : ثنا حسن بن عطية ، قال : ثنا فضيل بن مرزوق ، عن عطية ، عن أبي سعيد عن أم سلمة زوج النبي (ص) أن هذه الآية نزلت في بيتها إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا قالت : وأنا جالسة على باب البيت ، فقلت : أنا يا رسول الله ألست من أهل البيت ؟ قال : إنك إلى خير ، أنت من أزواج النبي (ص) قالت : وفي البيت رسول الله (ص) وعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين ( ر ) .*  
*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=331800* 


*الطبري - جامع البيان - الجزء : ( 22 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 12 )* 
*26151 - حدثنا أو كريب ، قال : ثنا خالد بن مخلد ، قال : ثنا موسى بن يعقوب ، قال : ثني هاشم بن هاشم بن عتبة بن أبي وقاص ، عن عبد الله بن وهب بن زمعة ، قال : أخبرتني أم سلمة أن رسول الله (ص) جمع عليا والحسنين ، ثم أدخلهم تحت ثوبه ، ثم جأر إلى الله ، ثم قال : هؤلاء أهل بيتي ، فقالت أم سلمة : يا رسول الله أدخلني معهم ، قال : إنك من أهلي .*  
*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=331801* 


*الطبري - جامع البيان - الجزء : ( 22 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 12 )* 
*26152 - حدثني أحمد بن محمد الطوسي ، قال : ثنا عبد الرحمن بن صالح ، قال : ثنا محمد بن سليمان الاصبهاني ، عن يحيى بن عبيد المكي ، عن عطاء ، عن عمر بن أبي سلمة ، قال : نزلت هذه الآية على النبي (ص) وهو في بيت أم سلمة إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا فدعا حسنا وحسينا وفاطمة ، فأجلسهم بين يديه ، ودعا عليا فأجلسه خلفه ، فتجلل هو وهم بالكساء ثم قال : هؤلاء أهل بيتي ، فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا قالت أم سلمة : أنا معهم مكانك وأنت على خير .*  
*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=331802* 


*الطبري - جامع البيان - الجزء : ( 22 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 12 )* 
*26153 - حدثني محمد بن عمارة ، قال : ثنا إسماعيل بن أبان ، قال : ثنا الصباح بن يحيى المري ، عن السدي ، عن أبي الديلم ، قال : قال علي بن الحسين لرجل من أهل الشأم : أما قرأت في الاحزاب : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا قال : ولانتم هم ؟ قال : نعم .*  
*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=331803* 


*الطبري - جامع البيان - الجزء : ( 22 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 12 )*

*يتبع*

----------


## عماد علي

*26154 - حدثنا إبن المثنى ، قال : ثنا أبو بكر الحنفي ، قال : ثنا بكير بن مسمار ، قال : سمعت عامر بن سعد ، قال : قال سعد : قال رسول الله (ص) حين نزل عليه الوحي ، فأخذ عليا وإبنيه وفاطمة ، وأدخلهم تحت ثوبه ، ثم قال : رب هؤلاء أهلي وأهل بيتي .* 
*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=331804* 


*الطبري - جامع البيان - الجزء : ( 22 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 12 )* 
*26155 - حدثنا إبن حميد ، قال : ثنا عبد الله بن عبد القدوس ، عن الاعمش ، عن حكيم بن سعد ، قال : ذكرنا علي بن أبي طالب ( ر ) عند أم سلمة قالت : فيه نزلت : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا قالت أم سلمة : جاء النبي (ص) إلى بيتي ، فقال : لا تأذني لاحد ، فجاءت فاطمة ، فلم أستطع أن أحجبها عن أبيها ، ثم جاء الحسن ، فلم أستطع أن أمنعه أن يدخل على جده وأمه ، وجاء الحسين ، فلم أستطع أن أحجبه ، فاجتمعوا حول النبي (ص) على بساط ، فجللهم نبي الله بكساء كان عليه ، ثم قال : هؤلاء أهل بيتي ، فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا ، فنزلت هذه الآية حين إجتمعوا على البساط قالت : فقلت : يا رسول الله : وأنا ، قالت : فوالله ما أنعم وقال : إنك إلى خير . وقال آخرون : بل عنى بذلك أزواج رسول الله (ص) .*  
*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=331805* 


*الطبري - المنتخب من ذيل المذيل - رقم الصفحة : ( 83 )* 
*- وأبو الحمراء روى عن رسول الله (ص) : حدثنا عبدالاعلي بن واصل وسفيان بن وكيع قالا حدثنا أبو نعيم الفضل بن دكين قال حدثنا يونس بن أبى إسحاق قال أخبرني أبو داود عن أبى الحمراء قال رابطت المدينة سبعة أشهر على عهد رسول الله (ص) فرأيت رسول الله (ص) إذا طلع الفجر جاء إلى باب علي وفاطمة (ع) فقال الصلاة الصلاة إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .*

----------


## عماد علي

*22- في كتب الحاكم الحسكاني:* 

*إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تط* 
*عدد الروايات : ( 98 )* 
*الحاكم الحسكاني - شواهد التنزيل - الجزء : ( 1 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 497 )* 
*526 - أخبرنا الحاكم الوالد أبو محمد رحمه الله أن أبا حفص أخبرهم ببغداد ، قال : حدثنا أحمد بن محمد بن سعيد الهمداني قال : أخبرنا أحمد بن الحسن الخزاز ، قال : حدثنا أبي قال : حدثنا حصين ، عن عبد الله بن الحسن ، عن أبيه عن جده قال : قال أبو الحمراء خادم النبي (ص) : لما نزلت هذه الآية : وأمر أهلك بالصلاة واصطبر عليها كان النبي (ص) يأتي باب علي وفاطمة [ عند ] كل صلاة فيقول : الصلاة رحمكم الله إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ، الآية [ 33 / الاحزاب ] .*  


*الحاكم الحسكاني - شواهد التنزيل - الجزء : ( 1 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 498 )* 
*- أخبرنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن محمد ، قال : حدثنا أبو بكر محمد بن عمر رحمه الله قال : حدثني أحمد بن عيسى بن أبي عيسى بن أبي موسى بالكوفة قال : حدثنا عبدوس بن محمد الحضرمي قال : حدثنا محمد بن فرات ، عن أبي إسحاق ، عن الحارث : عن علي (ع) قال : كان رسول الله (ص) يأتينا كل غداة فيقول : الصلاة رحمكم الله الصلاة إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .*  
*- وقال الطبرسي في تفسير الآية الكريمة من تفسير مجمع البيان : روى أبو سعيد الخدري قال : لما نزلت هذه الآية ، كان رسول الله (ص) يأتي باب فاطمة وعلي تسعة أشهر عند كل صلاة فيقول : الصلاة رحمكم الله إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا.*  


*الحاكم الحسكاني - شواهد التنزيل - الجزء : ( 2 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 18 )* 
*637 - أخبرنا محمد بن موسى بن الفضل قال : أخبرنا محمد بن يعقوب بن يوسف قال : حدثنا محمد بن إسحاق قال : حدثنا عفان بن مسلم قال : حدثنا حماد بن سلمة : قال : حدثنا علي بن زيد ، عن أنس بن مالك : أن رسول الله (ص) كان يمر بباب فاطمة ستة أشهر إذا خرج إلى صلاة الفجر يقول : الصلاة يا أهل البيت إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .*  


*الحاكم الحسكاني - شواهد التنزيل - الجزء : ( 2 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 20 )* 
*638 - أخبرناه أبو عبد الرحمان محمد بن عبد الله البالوي [ قال ] : أخبرنا أبو سعيد القرشي قال : حدثنا يوسف بن عاصم الرازي ، قال : حدثنا إبراهيم بن الحجاج السامي قال : حدثنا حماد بن سلمة : عن علي بن زيد ، عن أنس بن مالك : أن النبي (ص) كان يمر ستة أشهر بباب فاطمة عند صلاة الفجر فيقول : الصلاة يا أهل البيت الصلاة . ثلاث مرات إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا.*  


*الحاكم الحسكاني - شواهد التنزيل - الجزء : ( 2 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 21 )* 
*639 - أخبرنا أبو نصر المفسر قال : أخبرنا أبو عمرو بن مطر قال : حدثنا أبو إسحاق المفسر ، قال : حدثنا هارون بن عبد الله قال : حدثنا الاسود بن عامر قال : حدثنا حماد بن سلمة : عن علي بن زيد ، عن أنس بن مالك قال : كان رسول الله (ص) يمر ببيت فاطمة ستة أشهر إذا خرج إلى الفجر يقول : الصلاة يا أهل البيت إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس ، الآية . و أيضا رواه حجاج بن منهال البصري الانماطي .*  
*645 - أخبرنا أبو الحسن ، قال : أخبرنا أبو الحسن أخبرنا أبو مسلم قال : حدثنا حجاج بن منهال . وحدثنا أبو نصر المقرئ المفسر ، قال : أخبرنا أبو الحسن الكارزي ، قال : أخبرنا علي بن عبد العزيز المكي قال : حدثنا حجاج بن منهال السلمي قال . حدثنا حماد بن سلمة : عن علي بن زيد ، عن أنس بن مالك أن رسول الله (ص) كان يمر بباب فاطمة ستة أشهر إذا خرج إلى صلاة الفجر فيقول : الصلاة يا أهل البيت الصلاة إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .*  


*الحاكم الحسكاني - شواهد التنزيل - الجزء : ( 2 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 22 )* 
*641 - أخبرنا أبو عثمان الحيري بها ، قال : أخبرنا أبو الحسن علي بن عمر الدارقطني ببغداد . وحدثنا القاضي أبو محمد عبد الله بن الحسن إملاءا قال : أخبرنا أبو طاهر محمد بن عبد الرحمان ببغداد ، قالا . حدثنا أبو القاسم إبن منيع البغوي قال : حدثنا عبيد الله بن محمد العيشي قال : حدثنا حماد بن سلمة : عن علي بن زيد ، عن أنس أن رسول الله (ص) كان يمر ببيت فاطمة بعد أن بنى بها علي بن أبي طالب بستة أشهر فيقول : الصلاة أهل البيت إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا . هذا لفظ الدارقطني ، وقال أبو طاهر محمد بن عبد الرحمان المعروف بإبن المخلص : بباب فاطمة و ستة أشهر والباقي سواء . ورواه جماعة عن البغوي .*  


*الحاكم الحسكاني - شواهد التنزيل - الجزء : ( 2 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 25 )* 
*644 - أخبرنا الجار ، قال : أخبرنا الصفار ، قال : حدثنا تمتام ، قال : حدثنا موسى بن إسماعيل قال : حدثنا حماد بن سلمة ، عن علي بن زيد بن جدعان ، عن أنس : أن رسول الله (ص) كان يمر ببيت فاطمة ستة أشهر إذا خرج لصلاة الفجر يقول : الصلاة يا أهل بيت محمد إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .*  


*الحاكم الحسكاني - شواهد التنزيل - الجزء : ( 2 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 29 )* 
*648 - حدثونا عن أبي بكر السبيعي قال : أخبرنا أبو عروبة الحراني قال : حدثنا إبن مصفى قال : حدثنا عبد الرحيم بن واقد ، عن أيوب بن سيار : عن محمد بن المنكدر ، عن جابر قال : نزلت هذه الآية على النبي (ص) وليس في البيت إلا فاطمة والحسن والحسين وعلي إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا فقال النبي (ص) : اللهم هؤلاء أهلي .*  


*الحاكم الحسكاني - شواهد التنزيل - الجزء : ( 2 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 29 )* 
*649 - حدثني أبو الحسن الاهوازي قال : حدثنا خلف بن أحمد الرامهرمزي بها سنة خمسين وثلاث مائة قال . حدثنا علي بن العباس البجلي قال : حدثنا جعفر بن محمد بن الحسين قال : حدثنا حسن بن حسين قال : حدثنا عبد الرحمان بن محمد هو العرزمي عن أبيه ، عن أبي اليقطان : عن زاذان عن الحسن بن علي قال : لما نزلت آية التطهير جمعنا رسول الله (ص) وإياه في كساء لام سلمة خيبري ثم قال : اللهم هاؤلاء أهل بيتي وعترتي فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا .*  


*الحاكم الحسكاني - شواهد التنزيل - الجزء : ( 2 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 31 )* 
*650 - أخبرنا أبو سعيد مسعود بن محمد الطبري قال : أخبرنا أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن أحمد الوراق قال : حدثنا يحيى بن محمد بن صاعد قال : حدثنا أبو عثمان أحمد بن أبي بكر المقدمي قال : حدثنا محمد بن كثير ، قال : حدثنا سليمان يعني أخاه عن حصين : عن أبي جميلة قال : خرج الحسن بن علي يصلي بالناس وهو بالكوفة ، فطعن بخنجر في فخذه فمرض شهرين ، ثم خرج فحمد الله وأثنى عليه ثم قال : يا أهل العراق اتقوا الله فينا فإنا أمراؤكم وضيفانكم وأهل البيت الذين سمى الله في كتابه إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .*  
*651 - أخبرنا علي بن أحمد قال : أخبرنا أحمد بن عبيد قال : حدثنا عمر بن علي الثقفي قال : حدثنا وهب بن بقية ، قال : حدثنا محمد بن الحسن ، عن العوام قال : حدثني من سمع هلال بن يساف يقول : سمعت الحسن بن علي وهو يخطب الناس [ و ] يقول : يا أهل الكوفة اتقوا الله عزو وجل فينا ، فإنا أمراؤكم وإنا ضيفانكم ونحن أهل البيت الذين قال الله عز وجل . إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .*  


*الحاكم الحسكاني - شواهد التنزيل - الجزء : ( 2 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 32 )* 
*652 - حدثني أبو ذر اليمني قال : أخبرنا أبو محمد الهروي قال : حدثنا إبراهيم بن خريم الشاشي قال : أخبرنا عبد بن حميد قال : أخبرنا يزيد بن هارون قال : أخبرنا العوام بن حوشب : عن هلال بن يساف قال : سمعت الحسن بن علي وهو يخطب وهو يقول : يا أهل الكوفة اتقوا الله فينا فإنا أمراؤكم وإنا ضيفانكم ونحن أهل البيت الذين قال الله : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ، الآية ، قال : فما رأيت يوما قط أكثر باكيا من يومئذ .*  


*الحاكم الحسكاني - شواهد التنزيل - الجزء : ( 2 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 33 )* 
*654 - أخبرنا أبو القاسم القرشي قال : أخبرنا أبو القاسم الماسرجسي قال : أخبرنا أبو العباس البصري قال : حدثنا أبو بكر الحنفي قال : حدثنا بكير بن مسمار : عن عامر بن سعد ، عن سعد أنه قال لمعاوية بالمدينة : لقد شهدت من رسول الله (ص) في علي ثلاثا لان يكون لي واحدة منها أحب إلي من حمر النعم ، شهدته وقد أخذ بيد ابنيه الحسن والحسين وفاطمة وقد جأر إلى الله عز وجل وهو يقول : اللهم هاؤلاء أهل بيتي فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا .*  
*655 - أخبرنا أبو محمد عبد الله بن يحيى بن عبد الجبار السكري كتابة من بغداد ، قال : أخبرنا أبو علي إسماعيل بن محمد الصفار قال : حدثنا الحسن بن عرفة ، قال : حدثنا علي بن ثابت الجزري : عن بكير بن مسمار مولى عامر بن سعد قال : سمعت عامر بن سعد يقول : قال سعد : قال رسول الله (ص) لعلي ثلاثا لان يكون لي واحدة منهن أحب إلي من حمر النعم ، نزل على رسول الله الوحي فأدخل عليا وفاطمة وأبنيها تحت ثوبه ثم قال : اللهم هؤلاء أهلي وأهل بيتي .*  


*الحاكم الحسكاني - شواهد التنزيل - الجزء : ( 2 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 38 )* 
*- عن أبي سعيد الخدري في قول الله عز وجل : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا قال : جمع رسول الله (ص) عليا وفاطمة والحسن والحسين ، ثم أدار عليهم الكساء فقال : هؤلاء أهل بيتي اللهم أذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا .*  
*658 - أخبرناه أبو القاسم عبد الرحمان بن محمد ، قال : أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الله قال : أخبرنا الحسن بن سفيان قال : حدثنا أبو عمار الحسين بن حريث ، وأبو النضر إسماعيل بن عبد الله السلمي قالا : حدثنا الفضل بن موسى ، عن عمران بن مسلم ، عن عطية : عن أبي سعيد الخدري عن النبي (ص) في قول الله تعالى : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت قال : جمع رسول الله (ص) عليا وفاطمة والحسن والحسين ثم أدار عليهم الكساء فقال : هؤلاء أهل بيتي اللهم أذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا . وزاد أبو النضر : وأم سلمة على الباب ، فقالت : يا رسول الله ألست منهم ؟ فقال : إنك لعلى خير وإلى خير .*  


*الحاكم الحسكاني - شواهد التنزيل - الجزء : ( 2 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 39 )* 
*659 - أخبرنا أبو عبد الرحمان السلمي قال : أخبرنا أبو محمد السمذي قال : حدثنا عبد الله بن محمد بن شيرويه ، قال : حدثنا إسحاق بن راهويه الحنظلي بمسنده الكبير ، وفيه قال : أخبرنا الملائي قال : حدثنا عمران بن أبي مسلم - شيخ كان في جهينة قال : سألت عطية عن - هذه الآية : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا فقال : أحدثك عنها بعلم ، حدثني أبو سعيد الخدري أنها نزلت في رسول الله وفي الحسن والحسين وفي فاطمة وعلي ، و قال رسول الله: اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا . وكانت أم سلمة بالباب فقالت : وأنا . فقال رسول الله : إنك بخير وإلى خير . الملائي هو أبو نعيم الفضل بن دكين وهو ثقة متفق عليه .* 
*660 - أخبرنا أبو حفص عمر بن أحمد العابد قال : حدثنا أبو أحمد الحسين بن علي إملاءا قال : أخبرنا أبو جعفر محمد بن الحسين الخثعمي بالكوفة ، قال : حدثنا عباد بن يعقوب قال : أخبرنا أبو عبد الرحمان المسعودي عن كثير النوا ، عن عطية : عن أبي سعيد قال : نزلت هذه الآية في خمسة فقرأها وسماهم إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا في رسول الله وعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين صلوات الله عليهم .*  


*الحاكم الحسكاني - شواهد التنزيل - الجزء : ( 2 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 41 )* 
*661 - أخبرنا أحمد بن محمد بن أحمد الفقيه قال : أخبرنا عبد الله بن محمد بن جعفر قال : حدثنا أحمد بن عمرو بن أبي عاصم قال : حدثنا أبو الربيع الزهراني قال : حدثنا عمار بن محمد الثوري قال : حدثنا سفيان ، عن أبي الجحاف داود إبن أبي عوف : عن عطية ، عن أبي سعيد في هذه الآية : إنما يريد الله ، الآية ، قال : نزلت في خمسة ، في رسول الله وعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين ( ع ) .*  


*الحاكم الحسكاني - شواهد التنزيل - الجزء : ( 2 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 43 / 44 )* 
*- وأخبرنا أحمد ، قال . أخبرنا عبد الله ، قال : حدثنا عبد الله بن محمد بن ناجية قال : حدثنا إبراهيم بن جابر المروزي . قال : وحدثنا محمد بن العباس قال : حدثنا محمد بن حرب ، قالا : حدثنا عبد الرحيم بن هارون أبو هشام الغساني الواسطي قال : حدثنا هارون بن سعد العجلي قال : حدثني عطية قال : سألت أبا سعيد الخدري عن قوله : إنما يريد الله ، الآية ، فعد النبي وعليا وفاطمة والحسن والحسين (ع).* 
*- وأخبرنا أبو بكر إبن قران ، قال : أخبرنا أبو محمد بن حيان قال : حدثنا أبو محمد بن ناجية ، قال : حدثنا إبراهيم بن المستمر قال : حدثنا بكر بن يحيى بن زبان ، قال : حدثنا مندل ، عن الاعمش : عن عطية ، عن أبي سعيد قال : نزلت هذه الآية في النبي وعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين . ذكراها لفظا واحدا ، وزاد علي بن أحمد : في خمسة في النبي الخ .*  
*665 - أخبرنا أبو بكر الحارثي قال : أخبرنا أبو الشيخ قال : حدثنا عيسى بن محمد الوسقندي قال : حدثنا الفضل بن يوسف القصباني الكوفي قال : حدثنا إبراهيم بن حبيب الرماني قال : حدثنا عبد الله بن مسلم الملائي ، عن أبي الجحاف : عن عطية عن أبي سعيد قال : جاء رسول الله (ص) أربعين صباحا إلى باب علي بعد ما دخل بفاطمة فقال : السلام عليكم أهل البيت ورحمة الله وبركاته ، الصلاة رحمكم الله إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، أنا حرب لمن حاربتم وسلم لمن سالمتم .* 
*يتبع*

----------


## عماد علي

*الحاكم الحسكاني - شواهد التنزيل - الجزء : ( 2 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 46 / 47 )* 
*- عن عطية عن أبي سعيد الخدري أن رسول الله (ص) جاء إلى باب علي أربعين صباحا بعد ما دخل على فاطمة فقال : السلام عليكم أهل البيت ورحمة الله وبركاته الصلاة يرحمكم الله إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .*  
*668 - أخبرنا أبو سعيد الجرجاني قال : أخبرنا أبو الحسين الحجاجي قال : أخبرنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن يوسف الهاروني بدمشق قال : أخبرنا جعفر بن محمد بن الحسين الجعفي قال : حدثنا إسماعيل بن صبيح قال : حدثنا أبو حماد سالم الصيرفي : عن عطية العوفي عن أبي سعيد الخدري عن نبي الله (ص) قال : لما نزلت هذه الآية : وأمر أهلك بالصلاة قال : كان يجئ إلى باب علي تسعة أشهر كل صلاة غداة ويقول : الصلاة رحكم الله إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .*  


*الحاكم الحسكاني - شواهد التنزيل - الجزء : ( 2 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 50 / 51 / 52 / 53 )* 
*670 - حدثني أبو بكر التميمي قال : أخبرنا أبو بكر القباب قال : أخبرنا أبو بكر إبن أبي عاصم قال : حدثنا محمد بن المثنى قال : حدثنا يحيى بن حماد قال : حدثنا أبو عوانة ، عن يحيى بن سليم أبي بلج : عن عمرو بن ميمون ، عن إبن عباس قال : دعا رسول الله (ص) الحسن والحسين وعليا وفاطمة ومد عليهم ثوبا ثم قال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي وحامتي فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا.*  
*671 - أخبرنا أبو محمد الجوهري قال : أخبرنا أبو عبد الله المرزباني قال : أخبرنا أبو الحسن الحافظ ، قال : حدثني الحسين بن الحكم الحبري قال : حدثنا حسن حسين قال : حدثنا حبان بن علي العنزي ، عن الكلبي : عن أبي صالح ، عن إبن عباس في قوله ، تعالى : إنما يريد الله ، قال : نزلت في رسول الله وعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين .*  
*672 - أخبرونا عن أبي الحسين محمد بن عثمان القاضي قال : حدثنا أبو بكر محمد بن الحسين بن صالح السبيعي بحلب قال : أخبرنا إسماعيل بن محمد المزني قال . حدثنا سعيد بن عثمان قال : حدثنا عيسى بن عبد الله ، قال : حدثني أبي عن أبيه كل عن جده : عن علي (ع) قال ، جمعنا رسول الله في بيت أم سلمة أنا وفاطمة وحسنا وحسينا ، ثم دخل رسول الله (ص) في كساء له ، وأدخلنا معه ثم ضمنا ثم قال : أللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا . فقالت أم سلمة : يا رسول الله فأنا ودنت منه فقال : أنت ممن أنت منه وأنت على خير . أعادها رسول الله ثلاثا يصنع ذلك .*  
*673 - أخبرنا علي بن أحمد ، قال : أخبرنا أحمد بن عبيد ، قال : حدثنا إسماعيل بن الفضل قال : حدثنا يحيى بن يعلى قال : حدثنا أبو بكر* 
*إبن شيبة قال : أخبرني إبن أبي فديك ، عن موسى بن يعقوب ، قال : حدثني عبد الله بن عبيد الله إبن مليكه من رجال الصحاح الست : عن إسماعيل بن عبد الله بن جعفر الطيار ، عن أبيه قال : لما نظر النبي (ص) إلى جبرئيل هابطا من السماء قال : من يدعو لي ؟ من يدعو لي ؟ فقالت زينب : أنا يا رسول الله . فقال : ادعي لي عليا وفاطمة وحسنا وحسينا ، فجعل حسنا عن يمينه وحسينا عن يساره وعليا وفاطمة تجاههم ثم غشاهم بكساء خيبري وقال : أللهم إن لكل نبي أهلا ، وإن هؤلاء أهلي فأنزل الله تعالى : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ، فقالت زينب : يا رسول الله ألا أدخل معكم ؟ قال : مكانك فإنك على خير إن شاء الله .*  
*- عن إسماعيل بن عبد الله بن جعفر الطيار ، عن أبيه قال : لما نظر النبي (ص) إلى جبرئيل هابطا من السماء قال : من يدعو لي ؟ من يدعو لي ؟ فقالت زينب : أنا يا رسول الله . فقال : ادعي لي عليا وفاطمة وحسنا وحسينا ، فجعل حسنا عن يمينه وحسينا عن يساره وعليا وفاطمة تجاههم ثم غشاهم بكساء خيبري وقال : أللهم إن لكل نبي أهلا ، وإن هؤلاء أهلي فأنزل الله تعالى : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ، الآية فقالت زينب : يا رسول الله ألا أدخل معكم ؟ قال : مكانك فإنك على خير إن شاء الله .*  


*الحاكم الحسكاني - شواهد التنزيل - الجزء : ( 2 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 54 / 56 / 57 / 58 )* 
*674 - حدثنيه الحسين بن محمد الثقفي قال : حدثنا الحسين بن محمد بن حاجب المقري قال : حدثنا أبو القاسم المقري قال : حدثنا أبو زرعة قال : حدثني عبد الرحمان بن عبد الملك بن شيبة ، قال : أخبرني أبن أبي فديك ، عن موسى بن يعقوب ، قال : حدثني أبن أبي مليكة : عن إسماعيل بن عبد الله بن جعفر الطيار ، عن أبيه قال : لما نظر النبي (ص) إلى الرحمة هابطة من السماء قال : من يدعو ؟ مرتين فقالت زينب : أنا وذكر مثله ، وقال : حسنا عن يمناه وحسينا عن يسراه وعليا وفاطمة وجاهه ، ثم غشاهم كساءا خيبريا ثم قال : وذكر مثله إلى قوله : فقال رسول الله (ص) . مكانك فإنك إلى خير إن شاء الله . والباقي واحد .*  
*676 - أخبرنا أبو نعيم الازهري قال : أخبرنا أبو عوانة الاسفرائني قال : روى عبدة بن عبد الله أبو سهل قال : حدثنا محمد بن بشر ، قال : حدثنا زكريا إبن أبي زائدة ، عن مصعب بن شيبة . عن صفية بنت شيبة قالت : قالت عائشة : خرج النبي غداة وعليه مرط مرحل من شعر أسود ، فجاء الحسن بن علي فأدخله ثم جاء الحسين فدخل معه ، ثم جاءت فاطمة فأدخلها ، ثم جاء علي فأدخله ثم قال : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .* 
*- وأخبرنا أبو عبد الرحمان السلمي قراءة ، قال : أخبرنا أبو محمد عبد الله بن محمد بن شيرويه قال : حدثنا إسحاق بن إبراهيم قال : أخبرنا يحيى بن آدم قال : حدثنا إبن أبي زائدة ، عن أبيه ، عن مصعب بن شيبة : عن صفية بنت شيبة ، عن عائشة زوج النبي (ص) قالت : خرج رسول الله ذات غداة وعليه مرط مرحل من شعر أسود ، فدعا رسول الله حسنا فأدخله ثم دعا حسينا فأدخله دعا فاطمة فأدخلها ، ثم دعا عليا فأدخله ثم قال : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .*  


*الحاكم الحسكاني - شواهد التنزيل - الجزء : ( 2 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 59 / 60 / 61 )* 
*680 - و رواه أيضا عن محمد بن بشر ، أبو بكر إبن أبي شيبة وأحمد بن محمد بن يحيى القطان . و رواه عبيد الله بن موسى العبسي ، عن زكرياء إبن أبي زائدة : أخبرنا الحاكم أبو عبد الله الحافظ قال : حدثنا أبو العباس محمد بن يعقوب ، حدثنا الربيع بن سليمان المرادي وبحر بن نصر الخولاني ، قالا : حدثنا بشر بن أحمد المحبوبي بمرو ، قال : حدثنا سعيد بن مسعود حدثنا عبيد الله بن موسى قال : حدثنا زكريا بن أبي زائدة قال : حدثنا مصعب بن شيبة : عن صفية بنت شيبة قالت : قالت عائشة : خرج النبي (ص) غداة وعليه مرط مرحل من شعر أسود فجاء الحسن فأدخله معه ، ثم جاء الحسين فأدخله معه ثم جاءت فاطمة فأدخلها معه ، ثم جاء علي فأدخله معه ثم قال : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .*  
*681 - أخبرنا الحاكم الوالد ، عن أبي حفص بن شاهين قال : حدثنا إبن صاعد لفظا سواء . أخبرنا أبو سعد القاضي بسمرقند قال : أخبرنا يحيى بن محمد بن صاعد قال : حدثنا أبو همام الوليد بن شجاع قال : حدثنا يحيى بن زكريا بن أبي زائدة قال : حدثنا أبي ، عن مصعب بن شيبة : عن صفية ، عن عائشة أم المؤمنين قالت : خرج رسول الله (ص) ذات غداة وعليه مرط مرحل من شعر أسود ، فجلس فأتت فاطمة فأدخلها فيه ، ثم جاء علي فأدخله فيه ، ثم جاء حسن فأدخله فيه ثم جاء حسين فأدخله فيه ثي قال : إنما يريد الله ، الآية.*  
*682 - أخبرني أبو علي الحسن بن محمد بن الحسن بن عيسى الواعظ بقراءتي عليه وحدي من أصله العتيق قال : حدثنا أبو طلحة محمد* 
*بن العوام بن الفضل السيرافي إملاءا بالبصرة قال : حدثنا أبو سعيد عبد الكبير بن عمرو الخطابي قال : حدثنا أبو داود السجستاني ويعقوب* 
*بن سفيان ، قالا : حدثنا عمرو بن عون قال : أخبرنا هشيم ، عن العوام بن حوشب : عن جميع بن عمير قال : إنطلقت مع أمي إلى* 
*عائشة فسألتها أمي عن علي . قالت : ما ظنك برجل كانت فاطمة تحته والحسن والحسين ابنيه ، ولقد رأيت رسول الله (ص) التف عليهم بثوبه وقال : اللهم هؤلاء أهلي أذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا . فقلت : يا رسول الله ألست من أهلك ؟ قال : إنك على خير .*  
*683 - حدثنيه أبو زكريا إبن أبي إسحاق ، قال : أخبرنا عبد الله بن إسحاق قال : حدثنا الحسن بن علي بن مالك الاشناني قال : حدثنا عمرو بن عون قال : حدثنا هشيم ، عن العوام بن حوشب : عن جميع التيمي قال : أنطلقت مع أمي إلى عائشة فدخلت أمي فذهبت لادخل فقالت عائشة : إني أراه قد احتلم فحجبتني وسألتها أمي عن علي فقالت : ما ظنك برجل كانت فاطمة تحته والحسن والحسين أبناه ، ولقد رأيت رسول الله التفع عليهم بثوب وقال : اللهم هؤلاء أهلي أذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا . قلت : يا رسول الله ألست من أهلك ؟ قال : إنك لعلى خير . ولم يدخلني معهم .*  


*الحاكم الحسكاني - شواهد التنزيل - الجزء : ( 2 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 62 / 63 / 64 )* 
*684 - أخبرني أبو عبد الله الدينوري قال : حدثنا عمر بن الخطاب ، قال : حدثنا عبد الله بن الفضل قال : حدثنا الحسن بن علي قال : حدثنا يزيد بن هارون قال : أخبرنا العوام بن حوشب قال ، حدثني إبن عم لي من بني الحارث بن تيم الله يقال له : مجمع قال : دخلت مع أمي على عائشة فسألتها أمي قالت : أرأيت خروجك يوم الجمل ؟ قالت : إنه كان قدرا من الله فسألتها عن علي فقالت : تسأليني عن أحب الناس كان إلى رسول الله (ص) وزوج أحب الناس كان إلى رسول الله ، لقد رأيت عليا وفاطمة وحسنا وحسينا وجمع رسول الله بثوب عليهم ثم قال : اللهم إن هؤلاء أهل بيتي وحامتي فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا . فقلت : يا رسول الله أنا من أهلك ؟ قال : تنحي فإنك إلى خير .*  
*686 - أخبرنا أبو عبد الله إسحاق بن محمد بن يوسف قراءة قال : حدثنا أبو العباس محمد بن يعقوب بن يوسف سنة أربع وأربعين قال : أخبرنا العباس بن الوليد بن مزيد البيروتي ، قال : أخبرني أبي قال . سمعت الأوزاعي قال : حدثني أبو عمار رجل منا قال : حدثني واثلة بن الاسقع الليثي قال : جئت أريد عليا فلم أجده فقالت فاطمة : انطلق إلى رسول الله يدعوه فاجلس . قال : فجاء مع رسول الله صلى ألله عليه وآله فدخلا ودخلت معهما ، فدعا رسول الله حسنا وحسينا فأجلس كل واحد منهما على فخذه وأدنى فاطمة من حجره وزوجها ، ثم لف عليهم ثوبه وأنا منتبذ فقال : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا اللهم هؤلاء أهلي ، اللهم هؤلاء أهلي وأهلي أحق . قال واثلة : قلت : يا رسول الله وأنا من أهلك ؟ قال : وأنت من أهلي . قال واثلة : إنه لمن أرجا ما أرجو .*  


*الحاكم الحسكاني - شواهد التنزيل - الجزء : ( 2 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 65 / 67 / 69 / 71 )* 
*- ورواه أيضا في تفسير سورة االاحزب من كتاب ( التفسير من المستدرك : ج 2 ص 416 ) قال : حدثنا أبو العباس محمد بن يعقوب قال : أنبأ العباس بن الوليد بن مزيد ، أخبرني أبي قال : سمعت الاوزاعي يقول ، حدثني أبو عمار ، قال : حدثني واثلة بن الاسقع ( ر ) قال : جئت عليا ( ر ) فلم أجده فقالت فاطمة ( ر ) : انطلق إلى رسول الله (ص) يدعوه فاجلس . قال : فجلست فجاء علي مع رسول الله (ص) فدخل ودخلت معهم قال : فدعا رسول الله (ص) حسنا وحسينا فأجلس كل واحد منهما على فخذه وأدنى فاطمة من حجره وزوجها ثم لف عليهم ثوبه وأنا شاهد فقال : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي ، ثم قال الحاكم : هذا حديث صحيح على شرط مسلم ، ولم يخرجاه .* 

*- وأخبرنا أبو سعد السعدي قال : أخبرنا أبو بكر إبن مالك القطيعي ، قال : حدثنا عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل ، قال . حدثني أبي قال : حدثنا [ محمد ] بن مصعب : قال : حدثنا الاوزاعي عن شداد أبي عمار ، قال : دخلت علي واثلة وعنده قوم فذكروا عليا فشتموه فشتمته معهم فلما قاموا قال : شتمت هذا الرجل ؟ قلت : رأيت القوم شتموه فشتمته معهم . قال : ألا أخبرك بما رأيت من رسول الله ؟ قلت : بلى . قال أتيت فاطمة أسألها عن علي فقالت : توجه إلى رسول ألله (ص) فجلست أنتظره حتى جاء رسول الله ومعه علي وحسن وحسين أخذ كل واحد منهما بيده حتى دخل ، فأدنى عليا وفاطمة فأجلسهما بين يديه ، وأجلس حسنا وحسينا كل واحد منهما على فخذه ثم لف عليهم ثوبه أو كساء [ ه ] ثم تلا هذه الآية : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ثم قال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي وأهل بيتي أحق .*  
*695 - أخبرنا مسعود بن محمد بن محمد بن الحسن الجرجاني قال : أخبرنا إبراهيم بن أحمد بن محمد بن رجاء . وأخبرنا محمد بن عبد الرحمان الغازي قال : أخبرنا محمد بن محمد بن أحمد القاضي قالا : أخبرنا أبو بكر إبن أبي داود قال : حدثنا أحمد بن محمد بن عمر بن يونس الحنفي قال : حدثنا عمر بن يونس قال : حدثنا سليمان بن أبي سليمان الزهري قال : أخبرنا يحيى بن أبي كثير ، قال : حدثني عبد الرحمان بن عمرو ، قال : حدثني شداد بن عبد الله أبو عمار قال : سمعت واثلة بن الاسقع يقول : والله لا أزال أحب عليا وحسنا وحسينا وفاطمة بعد إذ سمعت رسول ألله (ص) يقول فيهم ما قال ، ولقد رأيتني يوما وقد جئت رسول الله في منزل أم سلمة ، فجاء الحسن فأجلسه على فخذه اليمنى ثم جاء حسين فأجلسه على فخذه اليسرى وقبلهما ، ثم جاءت فاطمة فأجلسها بين يديه ، ودعا بعلي فأغدف عليهم كساءا خيبريا ، كأني أنظر إليه ثم قال : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا . قلت لواثلة : وما الرجس ؟ قال الشك في دين الله.*  
*- عن شداد أبي عمار ، عن واثلة بن الاسقع قال . أتيت منزل علي بن أبي طالب أريده فقالت فاطمة : ذهب يأتي برسول الله (ص) . فأقبل النبي (ص) فدخلا البيت ودخلت معهم فجلس النبي على الفراش ، وجلس علي عن يمينه وفاطمة عن يساره والحسن والحسين بين يديه ، ثم أخذ ثوبا فبسط عليهم ثم قال : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ، الآية ثم قال : اللهم هؤلاء أهلي اللهم هؤلاء أهلي . قال وأثلة : قلت . يا رسول الله أنا من أهلك ؟ قال : وأنت من أهلي . قال : فإنه لمن أرجا ما أرتجي .*  


*الحاكم الحسكاني - شواهد التنزيل - الجزء : ( 2 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 72 / 73 / 74 / 75 )* 
*692 - قال أبو الحسن الجار : و حدثنا تمتام قال : حدثنا مسعود بن خلف قال : حدثنا الوليد بن مسلم قال : حدثني الاوزاعي . عن شداد أبي عمار أنه سمع واثلة يقول : أمرني رسول الله (ص) أن أدعو عليا فدعوته فجمع له الحسن والحسين وفاطمة ؟ ثم ألقى عليهم ثوبا ثم قال : اللهم هؤلاء أهلي اللهم هؤلاء أهلي فاسترهم من النار .* 
*694 - حدثنا الحاكم أبو عبد الله الحافظ إملاءا ، قال : أخبرني أبو بكر أحمد بن محمد بن السري التميمي بالكوفة قال : أخبرني المنذر بن محمد بن المنذر القابوسي من أصل كتابه . قال : حدثني أبي ، قال : حدثني عمي الحسين بن سعيد ، قال : حدثني أبي سعيد بن أبي الجهم ، عن أبان بن تغلب ، عن نفيع بن الحارث : عن أبي الحمراء خادم رسول الله (ص) قال : كان رسول الله (ص) يجئ عند كل صلاة فجر فيأخذ بعضادة هذا الباب . ثم يقول : السلام عليكم يا أهل البيت ورحمة الله وبركاته . فيردون عليه من البيت وعليكم السلام ورحمة ألله وبركاته فيقول : الصلاة رحمكم الله إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا. قال : فقلت : يا أبا الحمرأء من كان في البيت ؟ قال : علي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين (ع) .* 
*يتبع*

----------


## عماد علي

*695 - أخبرنا أبو القاسم القرشي قال : أخبرنا أبو القاسم الماسرجسي قال . أخبرنا أبو العباس البصري قال : أخبرنا أبو عاصم الضحاك بن مخلد عن عبادة أبي يحيى : عن أبي داود السبيعي ، عن أبي الحمراء قال : كان النبي (ص) يمر ببيت فاطمة ستة أشهر فيقول : الصلاة إنما يريد الله الآية . رواه جماعة عن أبي عاصم النبيل ، وأخرجه عبد بن حميد في تفسيره عنه .*  


*الحاكم الحسكاني - شواهد التنزيل - الجزء : ( 2 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 77 / 78 / 79 )* 
*- وأخبرنا القاضي أبو بكر الحبري قال : أخبرنا أبو بكر الشافعي ببغداد سنة خمسين قال : حدثنا محمد بن سليمان بن الحرث قال : حدثنا أبو نعيم ، قال . حدثنا يونس : عن أبي داود ، عن أبي الحمراء قال : رابطنا النبي (ص) ستة أشهر يجئ إلى باب فاطمة وعلي فيقول : السلام عليكم إنما يريد الله لبذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .*  
*697 - أخبرنا علي بن أحمد ، قال . أخبرنا أحمد بن عبيد ، قال : حدثنا محمد بن سليمان قال : حدثنا الفضل بن دكين ، قال : حدثنا يونس بن أبي إسحاق : عن أبي داود ، عن أبي الحمراء قال . واظبت النبي (ص) فكان يجئ إلى باب علي وفاطمة فيقول : السلام عليكم : إنما يريد الله ، الآية .*  
*698 - أخبرنا أبو بكر الحافظ قال : أخبرنا أبو أحمد الحافظ قال : أخبرنا أبو جعفر محمد بن الحسين الخثعمي قال : حدثنا عبد الله بن سعيد الاشج قال : حدثنا يحيى بن يعلى الاسلمي ، عن يونس بن خباب عن نافع ، عن أبي الحمراء قال ، شهدت النبي (ص) ثمانية أو عشرة أشهر إذا خرج إلى الصلاة أو إلى الغداة مر بباب فاطمة فيقول : السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ، الصلاة أهل البيت إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، ورحمكم الله .*  


*الحاكم الحسكاني - شواهد التنزيل - الجزء : ( 2 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 81 / 82 / 84 )* 
*700 - أخبرنا أبو بكر الحارثي قال . أخبرنا أبو الشيخ قال : حدثنا إبراهيم بن جعفر الاشعري قال : حدثنا أحمد بن يحيى الصوفي قال : حدثنا عمرو بن حماد بن طلحة القناد ، عن علي بن هاشم ، عن أبيه : عن سالم بن أبي حفصة ، عن أبي الحمراء قال : شهدت رسول الله (ص) أربعين صباحا يأتي إلى باب علي وفاطمة وحسن وحسين حتى يأخذ بعضادة الباب ويقول : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .*  
*701 - حدثني أبو القاسم القرشي - وهو بخطه عندي - قال : أخبرنا القاسم بن غانم حدثنا أبويحيى زكريا بن يحيى البزاز حدثنا أبو سعيد الاشج ، قال : حدثنا يحيى بن يعلى الاسلمي ، عن يونس بن خباب : عن نافع . عن أبي الحمراء قال : شهدت النبي (ص) ثمانية أشهر يخرج إلى الغداة أو إلى الصلاة فيمر بباب فاطمة فيقول : السلام عليكم أهل البيت ورحمة الله ، الصلاة يرحمكم الله إنما يريد الله ، الآية .* 
*702 - حدثنا إسماعيل بن صبيح ، عن جناب بن نسطاس عن يونس بن خباب عن أبي داود : عن أبي الحمراء قال : خدمت النبي (ص) نحوا من تسعة أشهر ، فما مر يوم يخرج فيه إلى الصلاة إلا جاء إلى باب علي وفاطمة فأخذ بعضادتي الباب ، ثم يقول : السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، الصلاة رحمكم الله إنما يريد الله ، الآية .*  
*- عن أبي سعيد قال : قالت أم سلمة : إن هذه الآية نزلت في بيتي : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا قالت : وفي البيت رسول الله وعلي والحسن والحسين وفاطمة وأنا جالسة على باب البيت ، قلت : يا رسول الله ألست من أهل البيت ؟ قالى : أنت من أزواج رسول الله .*  


*الحاكم الحسكاني - شواهد التنزيل - الجزء : ( 2 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 86 / 87 / 88 / 89 )* 
*707 - أخبرنا أبو سعيد محمد بن موسى بن الفضل بقراءتي عليه قال : حدثنا محمد بن يعقوب قال : حدثنا الحسن بن علي بن عفان قال : حدثنا عبيد الله بن موسى قال : حدثنا فضيل بن مرزوق : عن عطية ، عن أبي سعيد ، قال : حدثتني أم سلمة أن هذه الآية نزلت في بيتها : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا قالت : وفي البيت رسول الله (ص) وعلي وفاطمة وحسن وحسين ، قالت : وأنا جالسة على الباب فقلت : يا رسول الله ألست من أهل البيت ؟ قال : إنك إلى خير إنك من أزواج النبي .* 
*710 - حدثني أبو زكريا بن أبي إسحاق ، قال : أخبرنا أبو محمد عبد الله بن إسحاق قال : حدثنا أحمد بن زهير قال : حدثنا أبو غسان ، قال : حدثنا فضيل بن مرزوق ، عن عطية : عن أبي سعيد ، عن أم سلمة قالت : نزلت هذه الآية في بيتي إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا . قلت : يا رسول الله ألست من أهل البيت ؟ قال : أنت إلى خير ، إنك من أزواج النبي (ص) ، قالت : وفي البيت رسول الله وعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين (ع) .*  
*713 - أخبرنا علي بن أحمد قال : أخبرنا أحمد بن عبيد ، قال : حدثنا موسى بن هارون الطوسي قال : حدثنا معاوية بن عمرو ، قال : حدثنا فضيل بن مرزوق ، قال : حدثني عطية : عن أبي سعيد ، عن أم سلمة قالت : نزلت هذه الآية في بيتي إنما يريد الله ، الآية ، قالت . وأنا جالسة على باب البيت قلت . يا رسول الله ألست من أهل البيت ؟ قال : أنت إلى خير ، إنك من أزواج النبي . ( قالت : ) وفي البيت رسول الله وعلي وفاطمة وحسن وحسين .*  
*714 - أخبرنا الوالد ، عن إبن شاهين قال : حدثنا عبد الله بن سليمان قال . حدثنا هارون بن سليمان قال : حدثنا إبن قتيبة ، قال . حدثنا فضيل بن مرزوق عن عطية : عن أبي سعيد ، عن أم سلمة قالت : نزلت هذه الآية : إنما يريد الله في يومي وفي بيتي ، وفي البيت رسول الله وعلي وفاطمة / 125 / أ / والحسن والحسين .*  


*الحاكم الحسكاني - شواهد التنزيل - الجزء : ( 2 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 92 / 94 / 95 / 96 )* 
*718 - أخبرنا الحاكم أبو عبد الله الحافظ ، والقاضي أبو بكر أحمد بن الحسن قراءة ، قالا : حدثنا أبو العباس الأصم قال : حدثنا الحسن بن مكرم ، قال : حدثنا عثمان بن عمر ، قال : حدثنا عبد الرحمان بن عبد الله - هو إبن دينار - عن شريك بن عبد الله بن أبي نمر : عن عطاء بن يسار ، عن أم سلمة قالت : في بيتي أنزلت إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت قالت . فأرسل رسول الله إلى فاطمة وعلي والحسن والحسين وقال : هؤلاء أهلي . قالت : فقلت : يا رسول الله أما أنا من أهل البيت ؟ قال : بلى إن شاء الله . قال الحاكم : هذا حديث صحيح بهذا الاسناد قلت : أنتخبه أبو علي الحافظ على الاصم ، ورواه جماعة عن عثمان كذلك .*  
*719 - أخبرنا أبو صادق الصيدلاني قال : حدثنا أبو العباس السناني قال أخبرنا العباس بن محمد الدوري قال : حدثنا خالد بن مخلد قال : حدثنا موسى بن يعقوب الزمعي قال : حدثنا هاشم بن هاشم بن عتبه : عن عبد الله بن وهب قال : أخبرتني أم سلمة أن رسول الله (ص) جمع عليا وفاطمة والحسن والحسين ثم أدخلهم تحت ثوبه ثم جأر إلى الله وقال : رب هؤلاء أهلي . قالت أم سلمة : قلت : يا رسول الله اجعلني منهم . قال : إنك من أهلي .*  
*720 - أخبرنا أبو سعد بن علي قال : أخبرنا أبو الحسين الكهيلي قال : حدثنا أبو جعفر الحضرمي قال : حدثنا أحمد بن يحيى قال : حدثنا عبد الرحمان بن شريك ، عن أبيه ، عن أبي إسحاق : عن عبد الله بن ربيعة مولى أم سلمة ، عن أم سلمة زوج النبي (ص) أنها قالت لما نزلت هذه الآية في بيتها : إنما يريد الله أمرني رسول الله أن أومي إلى علي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين ، فلما أتوه اعتنق عليا بيمينه والحسن بشماله والحسين على بطنه وفاطمة عند رجليه ثم قال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي وعترتي فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا . قالها ثلاث مرات ، قلت : فأنا يا رسول الله . قال : إنك على خير إن شاء الله .*  
*721 - أخبرنا أحمد بن محمد بن أحمد الفقيه ، قال : أخبرنا عبد الله بن محمد بن جعفر ، قال : حدثنا عبد الرحمان بن محمد بن إدريس قال : أخبرنا أحمد بن يحيى الصوفي ت قال : حدثنا أبو غسان مالك بن إسماعيل قال : حدثنا جعفر الاحمر ، عن الاجلح ، عن شهر بن حوشب ، عن أم سلمة . قال : وأخبرنا عبد الله قال : أخبرنا إسحاق بن أحمد الفارسي قال : حدثنا محمد بن علي بن الحسن بن شقيق قال سمعت أبي قال : حدثنا أبو حمزة ، عن الاجلح : عن شهر بن حوشب أنه كان جالسا عند أم سلمة إذ قالت : جاءت فاطمة تحمل قدرا لها فيها خزيرة فقال لها رسول الله (ص) : أين إبن عمك ؟ قالت : في البيت . قال : فادعيه وادعي أبني معه . فدعتهم فطعموا . ثم أخذ كساءا خيبريا كنا نبسطه في بيتنا فتجلله هو وهم ثم قال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي أذهب عنا الرجس وطهرنا تطهيرا قالت : فقلت يا رسول الله ألسنا من أهلك ؟ قال : بلى أنت على خير .*  


*الحاكم الحسكاني - شواهد التنزيل - الجزء : ( 2 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 97 / 98 / 99 )* 
*722 - حدثني أحمد بن علي الاصبفاني قال : أخبرنا أبو القاسم جعفر بن محمد الرازي قال ؟ حدثنا عبد الرحمان بن أبي حاتم قال : حدثنا أبو شيبة إبراهيم بن عبد الله بن محمد بن أبي شيبة العبسي قال : حدثنا علي بن ثابت قال : أخبرنا أسباط ، عن السدي ، عن بلال بن مرداس عن شهر بن حوشب عن أم سلمة قالت : دخل علي رسول الله فأتته فاطمة بخزيرة فوضعتها بين يديه فقال : ادعي لي زوجك وإبنيك فدعتهم فطعموا وتحتهم كساء خيبري فجمع الكساء عليهم ثم قال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي وحامتي فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا . فقالت أم سلمة : ألست من أهل بيتك ؟ قال : إنك على خير وإلى خير .*  
*724 - حدثنا عبد الله بن يوسف الأصبهاني إملاءا قال : أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن عبيد الله بن الفتح ببغداد ، قال : حدثنا إسحاق بن محمد بن مروان ، قال : حدثنا أبي ، قال : حدثنا إبراهيم بن هراسة عن سفيان الثوري ، عن زبيد اليامي : عن شهر بن حوشب ، عن أم سلمة قالت : أخذ رسول الله كساءا فجعله على علي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين في بيتي . ثم قال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا . فقلت . يا رسول الله ألست من أهل البيت ؟ قال : أنت إلى خير .*  
*725 - حدثناه الحاكم أبو عبد الله الحافظ قراءة وإملاءا قال : حدثنا أبو بكر إبن أبي دارم الحافظ بالكوفة قال : حدثنا محمد بن الحسين بن مطر بن راشد البغدادي قال : حدثنا حجاج بن الشاعر قال : حدثنا أبو أحمد عن سفيان ، عن زبيد : عن شهر بن حوشب عن أم سلمة أن النبي (ص) جلل على علي وحسن وحسين وفاطمة كساء ثم قال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي وخاصتي اللهم أذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا . قال الحاكم : تفرد به أبو أحمد ، عن سفيان .*  


*الحاكم الحسكاني - شواهد التنزيل - الجزء : ( 2 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 100 / 101 / 102 )* 
*726 - أخبرناه أبو سعد السعدي قال : أخبرنا أبو بكر القطيعي قال : حدثنا عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل ، قال : حدثني أبي قال . حدثنا أبو أحمد الزبيري قال : حدثنا سفيان ، عن زبيد . عن شهر بن حوشب عن أم سلمة أن النبي (ص) جلل على علي وفاطمة وحسن وحسين كساءا ثم قال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي وحامتي اللهم أذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا . فقالت أم سلمة . فقلت يا رسول الله أنا منهم ؟ قال : إنك إلى خير .*  
*729 - أخبرني عبد الرحمان بن الحسن لفظا ، قال : أخبرنا محمد بن إبراهيم بن سلمة ، قال : حدثنا محمد بن عبد الله بن سليمان ، قال : حدثنا محمد بن عبد الله بن نمير ، قال : حدثنا عبيد بن سعيد ، عن سفيان ، عن زبيد : عن شهر ، عن أم سلمة عن النبي (ص) في هذه الآية : إنما يريد الله قال : هم علي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين . قلت : فأنا يا رسول الله ؟ قال : إنك إلى خير .*  
*731 - حدثنا الجوهري قال : أخبرنا محمد بن عمران قال : أخبرنا علي بن محمد ، قال : حدثني الحسين بن الحكم ، قال : حدثنا مالك بن إسماعيل ، عن أبي إسرائيل الملائي ، عن زبيد : عن شهر بن حوشب ، عن أم سلمة أن الآية نزلت في بيتها والنبي وعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين فيه فأخذ النبي عباءا فجللهم بها ثم قال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي فاذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا . فقلت وأنا عند عتبة الباب : يا رسول الله وأنا منهم أو معهم ؟ قال : إنك إلى خير .* 


*الحاكم الحسكاني - شواهد التنزيل - الجزء : ( 2 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 103 / 104 / 105 )* 
*732 - الحاكم الوالد ، عن إبن شاهين قال : حدثنا عبد الله بن سليمان قال : حدثنا يزيد بن محمد المهلبي قال : حدثنا أبو داود ، عن إسماعيل بن نشيط : عن شهر ، عن أم سلمة قالت : عالجت فاطمة لابيها سخينة فقال رسول الله : ادعي زوجك وإبنيك . فدعتهم فأصابوا معه ، ثم مد رسول الله (ص) عليهم الكساء وقال : اللهم هؤلاء عترتي وأهل بيتي فأذهب عنهم الرجس طهرهم تطهيرا .*  
*734 - حدثنا عبد الله بن سليمان ، قال : حدثنا إسحاق بن إبراهيم النهشلي قال : حدثنا الكرماني إبن عمرو قال : حدثنا سعيد بن زربي الخزاعى قال : حدثنا محمد بن سيرين ، عن أبى هريرة : عن أم سلمة قالت : جاءت فاطمة إلى رسول الله (ص) ببرمة لها قد صنعت فيها عصيدة تحملها على طبق فوضعتها بين يديه ، فقال لها : أين إبن عمك وابناك قالت : في البيت . قال : ادعيهم فجاءت إلى علي فقالت : أجب رسول الله أنت وابناك . قالت أم سلمة : فجاء علي آخذا بيد الحسن والحسين ، وفاطمة تمشي خلفهم فلما رآهم مقبلين مد يده إلى كساء كان تحتنا على المنامة ، فبسطه فأجلسهم عليه ، وأخذ باطراف الكساء الاربعة بشماله فضمه فوق رؤسهم وألوى يده اليمنى فقال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي فاذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا.*  
*- [ قال ] وحدثنا عباد ، قال : حدثنا عمرو بن ثابت ، عن أبيه ، عن شهر : عن أم سلمة زوج النبي أن رسول الله (ص) دعا عليا وفاطمة والحسن والحسين . فأدخلهم البيت ، فقالت أم سلمة : أتاذن لي فأدخل معهم ؟ فدخلت فجللهم ثوبا كان عليه ثم قال : إنما يريد الله يذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .*  


*الحاكم الحسكاني - شواهد التنزيل - الجزء : ( 2 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 105 / 106 / 107 / 108 )* 
*736 - الحسن بن علي الجوهري قال : أخبرنا محمد بن عمران أبو عبيد الله قال : حدثنا علي بن محمد الحافظ قال : حدثني الحسين بن الحكم قال : حدثني سعيد بن عثمان قال : حدثني أبو مريم قال : حدثني داود إبن أبي عوف قال : حدثني شهر بن حوشب قال : أتيت أم سلمة زوج النبي لاسلم عليها فقلت لها : أرأيت يا أم المؤمنين هذه الآية : إنما يريد الله قالت : نزلت وأنا ورسول الله على منامة لنا وتحتنا كساء خيبري ، فجاءت فاطمة ومعها حسن وحسين وفخار فيه خزيرة ، وذكر الحديث .*  
*737 - الحبري قال : حدثنا مالك بن إسماعيل ، عن جعفر الاحمر عن شهر ، عن أم سلمة . و عن عبد الملك ، عن عطاء ، عن أم سلمة . قالت : جاءت فاطمة بطعيم لها إلى أبيها وهو على منام له . فقال : ائتيني بابني وإبن عمك إلي . فجللهم فقال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي وحامتي فأذهب عنهم الرجس . فقالت أم سلمة : وأنا معهم . فقال : أنت زوج النبي وأنت على خير .*
*يتبع*

----------


## عماد علي

*738 - أخبرنا أبو بكر الحارثي قال : أخبرنا أبو الشيخ قال : أخبرنا أبو يعلى الموصلي قال : حدثنا الازرق بن علي حدثنا حسان بن إبراهيم حدثنا محمد بن سلمة بن كهيل ، عن أبيه : عن شهر بن حوشب قال : سمعت أم سلمة تقول : بينما رسول الله (ص) جالس عندي فأرسل إلى الحسن والحسين وفاطمة وعلي فانتزع كساء فالقاه عليهم وقال : اللهم إن هؤلاء أهل بيتي فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا . قال ذلك مرارا ، قلت : وأنا منهم يا رسول الله ؟ قال : إنك على خير أو إلى خير .*  
*739 - حدثنيه أبو القاسم بن أبي الحسن الفارسي قال : حدثني أبي قال : أخبرنا محمد بن القاسم المحاربي حدثنا عباد بن يعقوب ، حدثنا علي بن هاشم ، عن محمد بن سلمة ، عن أبيه : عن شهر ، عن أم سلمة قالت : بينما وساق الكلام مثله إلى قوله : فانتزع كساءا علي فألقاه عليه وعليهم ثم قال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا .*  


*الحاكم الحسكاني - شواهد التنزيل - الجزء : ( 2 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 110 / 111 / 116 )* 
*741 - أخبرنا محمد بن موسى مرات قال : حدثنا محمد بن يعقوب ، قال : حدثنا الربيع بن سليمان قال : أخبرنا أسد بن موسى قال : حدثنا عبد الحميد بن بهرام : حدثنا شهر بن حوشب قال : سمعت أم سلمة تقول حين جاء نعي الحسين بن علي : لعنت أهل العراق . فقالت : قتلوه قتلهم الله ، غروه وذلوه لعنهم الله ، وإني رأيت رسول الله جاءته فاطمة غدية ببرمة لها قد صنعت له فيها عصيدة تحملها في طبق لها حتى وضعتها بين يديه ، فقال لها : أين إبن عمك ؟ قالت : هو في البيت . قال اذهبي فادعي به وائتيني بابنيه ، فجاءت تقود ابنيها كل واحد منهما بيدة وعلي يمشي في أثرهم في أثرها ( خ ) حتى دخلوا على رسول الله (ص) فأجلسهما في حجره وجلس علي على يمينه وفاطمة على يساره ، فاجتبذ من تحتي كساءا خيبريا كان بساطا لنا على المنامة بالمدينة ، فلفه رسول الله عليهم جميعا فأخذ بشماله بطرفي الكساء وألوى بيده اليمني إلى ربه وقال : اللهم إن هؤلاء أهلي أذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا ، قاله ثلاث مرات ، قلت : يا رسول الله ألست من أهلك ؟ قال : بلى . فأدخلني في الكساء ، فدخلت في الكساء بعد ما . قضى دعاؤه لابن عمه وإبنيه وابنته فاطمة (ع) .*  
*751 - أخبرنا أبو سعد مسعود بن محمد الطبري أخبرنا أبو إسحاق البراري حدثنا يحيى بن محمد بن صاعد ، حدثنا أحمد بن حازم ، حدثنا عبيد الله بن موسى أخبرنا عقبة بن عبد الله الرفاعي : حدثنا شهر بن حوشب قال : كنت وأنا شاب بالمدينة ، مقتل الحسين فأتينا أم سلمة فدخلنا عليها وبيننا وبينها حجاب ! ! فقالت : ألا أخبركم بشئ سمعته من رسول الله وشهدته ؟ قلنا : بلى يا أم المؤمنين قالت : إني قربت إلى رسول الله طعاما فأعجبه فقال : لو كان هنا علي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين . قالت فأرسلنا إليهم فجاؤا فقربت الطعام ، فلما فرغنا جعل النبي (ص) يدعو لهم ، فتناول كساءا كان تحتي أصبناه من خيبر ، وأثاره على علي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين وهو يقول : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .*  


*الحاكم الحسكاني - شواهد التنزيل - الجزء : ( 2 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 120 / 122 )* 
*- عن عطاء بن أبي رباح ، عن عمر بن أبي سلمة قال : نزلت هذه الآية : إنما يريد الله في بيت أم سلمة فدعا عليا وفاطمة والحسن والحسين فأجلسهم بين يديه ، ودعا عليا فأجلسه خلف ظهره ، ثم جللهم بالكساء ثم قال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل البيت فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا . ثم قالت أم سلمة : قلت : اجعلني فيهم كذا يا رسول الله . قال : مكانك وأنت على خير.*  
*755 - أحمد بن حرب قال : حدثني صالح بن عبد الله حدثنا محمد إبن الاصبهاني ، عن يحعى بن عبيد : عن عطاء بن أبي رباح ، عن عمر بن أبي سلمة قال : نزلت هذه الآية على النبي (ص) : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس وهو في بيت أم سلمة ، فدعا فاطمة وحسنا وحسينا وعليا فجللهم جميعا بكساء ، علي خلفه وفاطمة وحسن وحسين بين يديه فقال : اللهم هؤلاء أهلي فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا . فقالت أم سلمة : فأنا معهم ؟ قال : أنت في مكانك وأنت على خير .*  


*الحاكم الحسكاني - شواهد التنزيل - الجزء : ( 2 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 123 / 124 / 126 )* 
*- وأخبرنا محمد بن علي بن محمد ، أخبرنا محمد بن الفضل بن محمد ، أخبرنا جدي محمد بن إسحاق ، حدثنا يوسف بن موسى ، حدثنا جرير ، عن الاعمش ، عن جعفر بن عبد الرحمان يعني الانصاري : عن حكيم بن سعد ، عن أم سلمة في هذه الآية : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ، قالت : إنها نزلت في رسول الله وعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين (ع) .*  
*757 - أخبرنا القاضي الامام أبو القاسم علي بن الحسن الداوودي كتابة من هراة بخط يده : أن أبا تراب محمد بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم الموصلي أخبره قال : قرئ على أبي محمد القاسم بن محمد بن حماد الدلال قال : حدثكم مخول بن إبراهيم قال : حدثنا عبد الجبار بن العباس ، عن عمار الدهني ( ظ ) : عن عمرة بنت أفعى ، عن أم سلمة قالت : نزلت هذه الآية في بيتي : إنما يريد الله وفي البيت سبعة جبرئيل وميكائيل ورسول الله وعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين ، وأنا على باب البيت فقلت : يا رسول الله : ألست من أهل البيت ؟ ! فقال : إنك إلى خير إنك من أزواج النبي . وما قال : إنك من أهل البيت .*  
*758 - أحمد بن حرب ، قال حدثني صالح بن عبد الله ، حدثنا جرير عن عبد الملك ، عن عطاء قال : حدثني من سمع أم سلمة تقول : إن النبي كان في بيتي على منامة - والمنامة : الدكان - وعليها كساء خيبري فأتته فاطمة بقدر لها فيه خزيرة وقد صنعته ، فقال لها : ادعي لي بعلك . فدعت عليا واجتمع النبي (ص) ، وعلي وحسن وحسين وفاطمة ، فأصابوا من ذلك الطعام ، قالت أم سلمة . وأنا في الحجرة اصلي فنزلت هذه الآية : إنما يريد الله فأخذ فضل الكساء فغشاهم الكساء جميعا وهو معهم ثم أخرج إحدى يديه وألوى بإصبعه إلى السماء ، ثم قال : هؤلاء أهل بيتي وحامتي فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا . قالت أم سلمة : فأدخلت رأسي في البيت فقلت : يا رسول الله وأنا معكم ؟ قال : أنت إلى خيرة إنك على خير .*  
*759 - أخبرنا منصور بن الحسين بن محمد الواعظ أخبرنا محمد بن جعفر بن محمد ، قال : حدثنا إبراهيم بن إسحاق قال : حدثنا عبد الله بن الجراح قال : حدثنا جرير به . وبه حدثنا إبراهيم ، حدثنا محمد بن حميد الرازي حدثنا حكام جميعا عن عبد الملك بن أبي سليمان ، عن عطاء قال : حدثني من سمع أم سلمة تذكر عن النبي (ص) أنه كان في بيتها على منامة فأتت فاطمة بخزيرة لها فوضعتها ( بين يده ) فقال : ادعي بعلك . فاجتمع النبي (ص) وفاطمة والحسن والحسين وعلي في بيتي فنزلت عليهم : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا فغشاهم الكساء جميعا ثم أخرج إحدى يديه فأومى بإصبعه فقال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي وحامتي فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا . قالت : أم سلمة : فأدخلت رأسي في الحجرة فقلت : وأنا معكم يا نبي الله ؟ فقال : إنك إلى خير ، إنك إلى خير . و عطاء هو إبن أبي رباح ، أسلم القرشي مولاهم أبو محمد المكي .*  


*الحاكم الحسكاني - شواهد التنزيل - الجزء : ( 2 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 128 / 130 / 131 )* 
*760 - أخبرنا أبو سعد السعدي ، أخبرنا أبو بكر القطيعي حدثنا عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل . قال : حدثني أبي حدثنا عبد الله بن نمير ، حدثنا عبد الملك بن أبي سليمان : عن عطاء بن أبي رباح قال : حدثني من سمع أم سلمة تذكر أن النبي (ص) كان في بيتها فأتته فاطمة ببرمة فيها خزيرة فدخلت بها عليه فقال لها : ادعي زوجك وإبنيك فجاء علي وحسن وحسين فدخلوا عليه فجلسوا يأكلون من تلك الخزيرة وهو على منامة له على دكان كذا تحته كساء خيبري وأنا في الحجرة أصلي فأنزل الله عزوجل هذه الآية : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا فأخذ فضل الكساء فغشاهم به . ثم أخرج يده فألوى بها إلى السماء ثم قال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي وحامتي فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا . قالت : فأدخلت رأسي في البيت وقلت : أنا معكم يا رسول الله ؟ قال : إنك إلى خير ، إنك إلى خير .*  
*761 - أخبرنا أبو سعد بن علي أخبرنا أبو الحسين الكهيلي حدثنا أبو جعفر الحضرمي حدنا عمار بن خالد الواسطي حدثنا إسحاق بن يوسف ، عن عبد الملك إبن أبي سليمان : عن أبي ليلى الكندي عن أم سلمة أن النبي (ص) كان في بيتها على منامة له ، عليه كساء خيبري فجاءت فاطمة ببرمة فيها خزيرة فقال : ادعي زوجك وإبنيك فدعتهم فبينما هم يأكلون إذ نزلت على النبي (ص) : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا فأخذ النبي (ص) بفضلة الكساء فغشاهم إياها ( ظ ) ثم قال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي وحامتي فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا ، قالها النبي ثلاث مرات . قالت أم سلمة : فأدخلت رأسي في البيت فقلت : وأنا معكم يا رسول الله ؟ قال : إنك إلى خير .*  
*762 - أخبرنا أبو نصر المفسر ، أخبرنا أبو عمرو بن مطر ، حدثنا أبو إسحاق المفسر في تفسيره ، قال : حدثنا إبراهيم بن سعيد الجوهري حدثنا الحسين بن محمد ، عن سليمان بن قرم ، عن عبد الجبار بن العباس ، عن عمار الدهني : عن عقرب ، عن أم سلمة قالت : في بيتي نزلت : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت وفي البيت سبعة : جبرئيل وميكائيل ومحمد وعلي وفاطمة وحسن وحسين ، وجبرئيل يملي على رسول الله ، ورسول الله يملي على علي (ع) .*  


*الحاكم الحسكاني - شواهد التنزيل - الجزء : ( 2 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 132 / 133 / 134 )* 
*- عن عمرة الهمدانية أنها دخلت على أم سلمة زوج النبي (ص) وقالت :يا أمتاه ألا تخبريني عن هذا الرجل الذي قتل بين أظهرنا فمحب ومبغض له. قالت لها أم سلمة : أتحبينه ؟ قالت : لا أحبه ولا أبغضه تريد علي بن أبي طالب فقالت لها أم سلمة : أنزل الله تعالى : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا وما في البيت إلا جبرئيل ورسول الله وعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين وأنا ، فقلت :* 
*يا رسول الله أنا من أهل البيت ؟ فقال رسول الله : أنت من صالح نسائي كذا . فلو كان قال : نعم كان أحب إلي . مما تطلع عليه الشمس وتغرب .*  
*765 - أخبرنا أبو سعد إبن علي أخبرنا أبو الحسين الكهيلي حدثنا أبو جعفر الحضرمي حدثنا عباد بن يعقوب حدثنا عبد الله بن عبد القدوس ، عن الاعمش ، عن بعض أشياخه : عن أم سلمة قالت : أتى رسول الله (ص) منزلي فقال لي : لا تأذني لاحد علي . فجاءت فاطمة فلم أستطع أن أحجبها عن أبيها ، ثم جاء الحسن فلم أستطع أن أحجبه عن أمه وجده ، ثم جاء الحسين فلم أستطع أن أحجبه عن أمه وجده وأخيه ، ثم جاء علي فلم أستطع أن أحجبه عن زوجته وإبنيه ، قالت : فجمعهم رسول الله حوله وتحته كساء خيبري فجللهم رسول الله جميعا ثم قال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا . فقلت : يا رسول الله وأنا معهم ؟ فوالله ما قال : وأنت معهم ولكنه قال : إنك على خير ، وإلى خير . فنزلت عليه : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .*  
*766 - أخبرنا الحاكم الوالد أبو محمد رحمه الله أن أبا حفص عمر بن أحمد بن شاهين أخبرهم ببغداد ، قال : حدثنا عبد الله بن سليمان ، حدثنا إسحاق بن إبراهيم النهشلي حدثنا الكرماني بن عمرو ، قال : حدثنا أبو حماد سالم بن عبد الله ( قال : ) : حدثنا عطية العوفي ، عن أبي سعيد الخدري عن النبي (ص) قال حين نزلت وأمر أهلك بالصلاة ( 132 / طه : 20 ) كان النبي يجئ إلى باب علي صلاة الغداة ثمانية أشهر . يقول : الصلاة رحمكم الله إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس ، الآية .*  


*الحاكم الحسكاني - شواهد التنزيل - الجزء : ( 2 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 135 / 136 / 137 )* 
*767 - وقال أيضا : حدثنا أبي ، حدثنا محمد بن علي بن مهران ، حدثنا عبيد الله بن موسى أخبرنا عمران أبو عمر الازدي : عن عطية ، عن أبي سعيد الخدري قال : نزلت هذه الآية في نبي الله وعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين (ع) .*  
*768 - وقال أيضا : حدثنا عبد الله بن سليمان ، حدثنا محمد بن عثمان العجلي . ويعقوب بن سفيان . قالا : حدثنا عبيد الله بن موسى حدثنا عمران : عن عطية ، عن أبي سعيد ، قال : لما نزلت الآية : إنما يريد الله في نبي الله وعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين جللهم رسول الله (ص) بكساء خيبري فقال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا . وأم سلمة على باب البيت فقالت : وأنا ؟ قال وأنت إلى خير .*  
*769 - وأيضا قال عمر بن أحمد بن شاهين : حدثنا يحيى بن محمد بن صاعد قال : حدثنا حماد بن الحسن النهشلي . وأبو أمية الطرسوسي . ويعقوب بن اسحاق . وأبو سفيان صالح بن حكيم البصري قالوا : حدثنا بكر بن يحيى بن زبان العنزي قال : حدثنا مندل ، عن الاعمش : عن عطية ، عن أبي سعيد قال : قال رسول الله : نزلت هذه الآية في خمسة : في وفي علي وحسن وحسين وفاطمة إنما يريد الله ، ( الآية / 135 / أ / ).* 
*775 - وقال أيضا : حدثنا يحيى ، حدثنا محمد بن عبيد بن عتبة الكندي حدثنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن ميمون حدثنا علي بن عابس . عن أبي الجحاف عن عطية . عن أبي سعيد . وعن الاعمش . عن عطية عن أبي سعيدة قال : نزلت هذه الآية : إنما يريد الله في خمسة . في رسول الله وعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين صلوات الله عليهم .*  


*الحاكم الحسكاني - شواهد التنزيل - الجزء : ( 2 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 138 / 139 / 207 )* 
*771 - وقال أيضا : حدثنا عبد الله بن سليمان ، حدثنا جعفر بن مسافر ، حدثنا يحيى بن حسان ، حدثنا منصور بن أبي الاسود ، قال : سمعت أبا داود ، قال : سمعت أبا الحمراء يقول : حفظت من رسول الله (ص) سبعة أشهر - أو ثمانية - يجئ عند وقت كل صلاة إلى باب فاطمة وحسن وحسين فيقول : الصلاة يرحكم الله إنما يريد الله ، الآية .*  
*772 - وقال أيضا : حدثنا علي بن محمد بن أحمد المصري . قال : حدثني الحسن بن علي بن أشعث أخبرنا محمد بن يحيى بن سلام . عن أبيه . وحدثني يونس بن أبي إسحاق ، عن أبي داود : عن أبي الحمراء قال : رابطت المدينة سبعة أشهر مع رسول الله كيوم واحد ، فسمعت النبي (ص) إذا طلع الفجر جاء إلى باب علي وفاطمة فقال : الصلاة ثلاثا : إنما يريد الله ، الآية .*  
*773 - وقال أيضا حدثنا عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد العزيز حدثنا عبيد الله بن محمد العيشي ، حدثنا حماد بن سلمة ، عن علي بن زيد : عن أنس إن رسول الله كان يمر ببيت فاطمة بعد أن بنى بها علي ستة أشهر فيقول : الصلاة إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ، الآية.*  
*774 - حدثني أبو طالب حمزة بن محمد بن عبد الله الجعفري : أخبرنا أبو الحسين عبد الوهاب بن الحسن بن الوليد الكلابي بدمشق حدثنا أبو الحسين عثمان بن محمد . بن علان النبيه الذهبي حدثنا محمد بن عبد الله الحضرمي حدثنا علي بن الحسن بن سالم الازدي حدثنا أسباط بن محمد ، عن عمران بن مسلم : عن عطية ، عن أبي سعيد الخدري قال : نزلت هذه الآية إنما يريد الله في النبي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين وعلي فالقى عليهم الكساء وقال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا .*  
*- من عرفني فقد عرفني ومن لم يعرفني فأنا الحسن بن محمد (ص) ثم تلا هذه الايد من قول يوسف واتبعت ملة آبائي إبراهيم وإسحاق ويعقوب ثم أخذ في كتاب الله ثم قال : أنا إبن البشير وأنا إبن النذير وأنا إبن النبي وأنا إبن الداعي إلى الله بإذنه وأنا إبن السراج المنير وأنا إبن الذي أرسل رحمة للعالمين وأنا من أهل البيت الذين أذهب الله عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا ، وأنا من أهل البيت الذين افترض الله عز وجل مودتهم وولايتهم فقال فيما أنزل على محمد (ص) : قل لا أسألكم عليه أجرا إلا المودة في القربى .*

----------


## عماد علي

*23- في كتب المزي:*


*إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت و يطهركم تطهيرا* 

* عدد الروايات : ( 3 )*

*المزي - تهذيب الكمال - الجزء : ( 6 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 229 )*

*- وقال شهر بن حوشب ، عن أم سلمة : أن النبي (ص) جلل عليا ، وحسينا ، وحسينا ، وفاطمة كساء ثم قال :اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي وخاصتي ، اللهم اذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا ، قالت أم سلمة : قلت : يا رسول الله ، أنا منهم ؟ قال : إنك إلى خير .*


*المزي - تهذيب الكمال - الجزء : ( 33 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 260 )*

*- عن أبي الحمراء ، قال : رابطت المدينة سبعة أشهر على عهد رسول الله (ص) ، فرأيت رسول الله (ص) إذا طلع الفجر جاء إلى باب علي وفاطمة ، فقال : الصلاة الصلاة إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .* 


*المزي - تهذيب الكمال - الجزء : ( 35 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 250 )*

*- وعن علي بن زيد بن جدعان ، عن أنس بن مالك أن رسول الله (ص) كان يمر ببيت فاطمة ستة أشهر إذا خرج إلى صلاة الصبح ويقول الصلاة  إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .*

----------


## عماد علي

*24- في كتب الطحاوي:*


*إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت و يطهركم تطهيرا* 

* عدد الروايات : ( 8 )*

*الطحاوي - مشكل الآثار - باب بيان مشكل*

*645 - حدثنا فهد ، حدثنا عثمان بن أبي شيبة ، حدثنا جرير بن عبد الحميد ، عن الأعمش ، عن جعفر بن عبد الرحمن البجلي ، عن حكيم بن سعد ، عن أم سلمة قالت : نزلت هذه الآية في رسول الله (ص) وعلي ، وفاطمة ، وحسن ، وحسين (ع) إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، ففي هذا الحديث مثل الذي في الأول.*

*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=380327*
*
*
*الطحاوي - مشكل الآثار - باب بيان مشكل*

*648 - حدثنا الحسين بن الحكم الحبري الكوفي ، حدثنا مخول بن مخول بن راشد الحناط ، حدثنا عبد الجبار بن عباس الشبامي ، عن عمار الدهني ، عن عمرة بنت أفعى ، عن أم سلمة قالت : نزلت هذه الآية في بيتي : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، يعني في سبعة جبريل ، وميكائيل ، ورسول الله (ص) ، وعلي ، وفاطمة ، والحسن ، والحسين (ع) وأنا على باب البيت فقلت : يا رسول الله ألست من أهل البيت ؟ قال : إنك من أزواج النبي (ع) وما قال : إنك من أهل البيت.*

*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=380330*
*
* 
*الطحاوي - مشكل الآثار - باب بيان مشكل*

*649 - وما قد حدثنا الحسين ، أيضا حدثنا أبو غسان مالك بن إسماعيل حدثنا جعفر الأحمر ، عن الأجلح ، عن شهر بن حوشب ، عن أم سلمة ، وعبد الملك ، عن عطاء ، عن أم سلمة قالت : جاءت فاطمة بطعام لها إلى أبيها , وهو على منازله فقال : أي بنية ، ائتيني بأولادي وابني وإبن عمك قالت : ثم جللهم أو قالت : حوى عليهم الكساء ، فقال : هؤلاء أهل بيتي وحامتي فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا  قالت أم سلمة : يا رسول الله ، وأنا معهم قال : أنت من أزواج النبي (ع) وأنت على خير ، أو إلى خير.*

*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=380331*
*
* 
*الطحاوي - مشكل الآثار - باب بيان مشكل*

*650 - وما قد حدثنا أبو أمية ، حدثنا بكر بن يحيى بن زبان ، حدثنا مندل ، عن أبي الجحاف ، عن شهر بن حوشب ، عن أم سلمة قالت : كان النبي (ص) في بيتي فجاءته فاطمة عليها السلام بخزيرة فقال : ادعي لي بعلك فدعته وابنيها ، فجاء بكساء فحفهم به , ثم أخذ طرفه بيده , ثم رفع يديه فقال : اللهم إن هؤلاء ذريتي وأهل بيتي فأذهب الرجس عنهم وطهرهم تطهيرا قالت : فرفعت الكساء ، وأدخلت رأسي فيه فقلت : أنا يا رسول الله قال : إنك على خير.*

*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=380332*
*
*
*الطحاوي - مشكل الآثار - باب بيان مشكل*

*651 - حدثنا فهد ، حدثنا أبو غسان ، حدثنا فضيل بن مرزوق ، عن عطية ، عن أبي سعيد ، عن أم سلمة قالت نزلت هذه الآية في بيتي : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا فقلت : يا رسول الله ، ألست من أهل البيت ؟ فقال : أنت على خير إنك من أزواج النبي (ص) وفي البيت علي ، وفاطمة ، والحسن ، والحسين.*

*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=380333*
*
* 
*الطحاوي - مشكل الآثار - باب بيان مشكل*

*653 - وما قد حدثنا سليمان الكيساني ، حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن زياد ، ( ح ) وما قد حدثنا الربيع المرادي ، حدثنا أسد بن موسى قالا : حدثنا عبد الحميد بن بهرام ، حدثنا شهر قال : سمعت أم سلمة ، حين جاء نعي الحسين بن علي فقالت : قتلوه قتلهم الله وعروه وذلوه لعنهم الله ، فإني رأيت رسول الله (ص) وجاءته فاطمة غدية ببرمة لها قد صنعت منها عصيدة تحملها في طبق لها حتى وضعتها بين يديه ، فقال لها : أين إبن عمك ؟ فقالت : هو في البيت قال : اذهبي فادعيه ، وائتيني بابنيك قالت : فجاءت تقود ابنيها كل واحد منهما وعلي في أثرهم يمشي حتى دخلوا على رسول الله (ص) فأجلسهما في حجره ، وجلس علي على يمينه ، وجلست فاطمة على يساره قالت أم سلمة : فاجتبذ من تحتي كساء حبيرا كان بساطا لنا على المنامة بالمدينة فلفه رسول الله (ص) عليهم جميعا فأخذ بشماله طرفي الكساء وألوى بيده اليمنى إلى ربه عز وجل فقال : اللهم أذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا ثلاث مرار ، قالت : قلت : يا رسول الله ألست من أهلك ؟ قال : بلى قال : فادخلي في الكساء قالت : فدخلت بعدما قضى دعاءه لابن عمه علي ، وإبنيه ، وابنته فاطمة (ع).*

*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=380335*
*
*
*الطحاوي - مشكل الآثار - باب بيان مشكل*

*654 - وما قد حدثنا إبراهيم بن أحمد بن مروان الواسطي أبو إسحاق ، حدثنا محمد بن أبان الواسطي ، حدثنا محمد بن سليمان بن الأصبهاني ، عن يحيى بن عبيد المكي ، عن عطاء بن أبي رباح ، عن عمر بن أبي سلمة قال : نزلت هذه الآية على رسول الله (ص) , وهو في بيت أم سلمة : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا قالت : فدعا النبي (ص) الحسن ، والحسين ، وفاطمة فأجلسهم بين يديه ودعا عليا فأجلسه خلف ظهره , ثم جللهم جميعا بالكساء ، ثم قال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي فأذهب عنهم الرجس ، وطهرهم تطهيرا قالت أم سلمة : اللهم اجعلني منهم قال : أنت مكانك وأنت على خير.*

*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=380336*
*
*
*الطحاوي - مشكل الآثار - باب بيان مشكل*

*658 - وما قد حدثنا إبن مرزوق ، حدثنا أبو عاصم النبيل ، عن عبادة قال أبو جعفر وهو إبن مسلم الفزاري من أهل الكوفة قد روى عنه أبو نعيم قال : حدثني أبو داود قال أبو جعفر : وهو نفيع الهمداني الأعمى من أهل الكوفة أيضا قال : حدثني أبو الحمراء قال : صحبت رسول الله (ص) تسعة أشهر كان إذا أصبح أتى باب فاطمة عليها السلام فقال : السلام عليكم أهل البيت إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ، الآية وفي هذا أيضا دليل على أهل هذه من هم , وبالله التوفيق.*

*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=380340*

----------


## عماد علي

*25- في كتب إبن الاعرابي:*


*إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت و يطهركم تطهيرا* 

* عدد الروايات : ( 2 )*

*إبن الإعرابي - المعجم - باب الجيم*
*1462 - نا الحسين بن حميد بن الربيع أبو عبد الله ، نا مخول بن إبراهيم أبو عبد الله ، أرنا عبد الجبار بن عباس الشبامي ، عن عمار الدهني ، عن عمرة بنت أفعى قالت : سمعت أم سلمة ، تقول : نزلت هذه الآية في بيتي إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا وفي البيت سبعة جبريل ، وميكائيل ، ورسول الله ، وعلي ، وفاطمة ، والحسين ، والحسن قالت : وأنا على باب البيت ، قلت : يا رسول الله ألست من أهل البيت ؟ قال : إنك من أهل البيت.*

*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=424968*

 
*إبن الإعرابي - المعجم - حديث الترقفي*
*1994- نا أبو سعيد ، نا حسين الأشقر ، نا منصور بن أبي الأسود ، نا الأعمش ، عن حبيب بن أبي ثابت ، عن شهر بن حوشب ، عن أم سلمة ، أن رسول الله (ص) أخذ ثوبا فجلله على علي ، وفاطمة ، والحسن ، والحسين ، ثم قرأ هذه الآية : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ، ويطهركم تطهيرا قالت : فجئت لأدخل معهم ، فقال : مكانك , أنت على خير.*

*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=425504*

----------


## عماد علي

*26- في كتب إبن عدي:*


*إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت و يطهركم تطهيرا* 

* عدد الروايات : ( 5 )*

*عبدالله بن عدي - الكامل - الجزء : ( 5 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 198 )*

*- حدثنا عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد العزيز ثنا عبيد الله الأشجعي ثنا حماد بن سلمة عن علي بن زيد عن أنس بن مالك أن رسول الله (ص) كان يمر بباب فاطمة بعد ان بنى بها علي فيقول الصلاة الصلاة إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .*


*عبدالله بن عدي - الكامل - الجزء : ( 5 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 283 )*

*- حدثنا علي بن سعيد بن بشير قال ثنا محمد بن عبد الملك الدقيقي ثنا عبد الرحيم بن هارون الغساني ثنا هارون بن سعد قال حدثني عطية العوفي قال سألت أبا سعيد الخدري عن أهل هذا البيت إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، الآية فقال النبي (ص) وفاطمة وحسن وحسين .*


*عبدالله بن عدي - الكامل - الجزء : ( 5 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 326 )*

*- حدثنا عمر بن سنان ثنا إبراهيم بن سعيد قال ثنحسين بن محمد عن سليمان بن قرم عن عبد الجبار بن العباس عن عمار الدهني عن عقرب عن أم سلمة قالت نزلت هذه الآية في بيتي إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت وفي البيت سبعة رسول الله (ص) وجبريل وميكائيل وعلي وفاطمة وحسن وحسين (ع) .*


*عبدالله بن عدي - الكامل - الجزء : ( 7 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 60 )*

*- أخبرنا الساجي ثنا أحمد بن عبد الجبار ثنا أبو معاوية عن إسماعيل بن أبى خالد عن أبى داود عن أنس قال قال رسول الله (ص) ما من غني إلا سيود انه كان أوتي في الدنيا قوتا ثنا أبو عروبة الحراني ثنا محمد بن سعيد الأنصاري ثنا مخلد يعنى بن يزيد عن يونس يعنى بن أبى إسحاق عن نفيع بن الحارث قال حدثني أبو الحمراء قال رابطت بالمدينة سبعة أشهر على عهد رسول الله (ص) قال فرأيت رسول الله (ص) إذا طلع الفجر جاء إلى باب علي وفاطمة فقال الصلاة الصلاة إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .*


*عبدالله بن عدي - الكامل - الجزء : ( 7 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 127 )*

*- أخبرنا إبراهيم بن أسباط ثنا سرية بن يونس وثنا علي بن سعيد ثنا إسحاق بن أبى إسرائيل قالا ثنا حميد بن عبد الرحمن الرؤاسي حدثنا الحسن بن صالح عن هارون بن سعد عن أبى حازم عن أبى هريرة قال رسول الله (ص) ضرس الكافر أو ناب الكافر في النار مثل أحد وغلظ جلده مسيرة ثلاث ثنا علي بن سعيد الرازي وأحمد بن يحيى بن زهير قالا ثنا محمد بن عبد الملك الدقيقي ثنا عبد الرحيم بن هارون الغساني ثنا هارون بن سعد حدثنا عطية العوفي سألت أبا سعيد عن هذه الآية إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا قال النبي (ص) وعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين .*

----------


## عماد علي

*27- في كتب إبن الدمشقي:*


*إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت و يطهركم تطهيرا* 

* عدد الروايات : ( 2 )*

*إبن الدمشقي - جواهر المطالب في مناقب الإمام علي ( ع ) - الجزء : ( 1 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 73 )*

*[ النص طويل لذا إستقطع منه موضع الشاهد ]*

*- ولما أنزل الله على رسول الله هذه الآية : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، [ الاحزاب : 33 ] دعا رسول الله (ص) فاطمة وعليا والحسن والحسين وقال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا  .* 


*إبن الدمشقي - جواهر المطالب في مناقب الإمام علي ( ع ) - الجزء : ( 1 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 211 )*

*[ النص طويل لذا إستقطع منه موضع الشاهد ]*

*- قال : وأخذ رسول الله (ص) ثوبه فوضعه على علي وفاطمة وحسن وحسين وقال : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، [ 33 / الاحزاب : 33 ] .*

----------


## عماد علي

*28- في كتب محمد بيومي:*


*إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت و يطهركم تطهيرا* 

* عدد الروايات : ( 24 )*

*محمد بيومي - السيدة فاطمة الزهراء (ع ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 24 )*

*- روى السيوطي في الدر المنثور ان عكرمد كان يقول عن الآية الاحزاب 33 ، من شاء باهلته انه نزلت في ازواج النبي (ص) ، غير ان هناك من يعترض على ذلك لاسباب منها أولا : ان إبن كثير يقول في تفسيره : إذا كان المراد انهن سبب النزول فهذا صحيح ، وأما إن أريد أنهن المراد دون غيرهن فهذا غير صحيح ، فقد روى إبن حاتم عن العوام بن حوشب عن إبن عم له قال : دخلت مع أبي على عائشة ( ر ) فسألتها عن علي ( ر ) فقالت ( ر ) تسألني عن رجل كان من احب الناس إلى الرسول (ص) وكانت تحته ابنته واحب الناس إليه ، لقد رايت رسول الله (ص) دعا عليا وفاطمة وحسنا وحسينا ( ر ) ، فالقى علهيم ثوبا فقال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي فاذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا ، قالت : فدنوت منهم فقلت يا رسول الله : وأنا من أهل بيتك ، فقال (ص) : تنحى فإنك على خيره ، أخرجه الحافظ البزار والترمذي وإبن كثير في تفسيره .*


*محمد بيومي - السيدة فاطمة الزهراء (ع ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 26 )*

*[ النص طويل لذا إستقطع منه موضع الشاهد ]*

*- ومنها سادسا ان قوله تعالى : ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم  بالميم يدل على ان الآية نزلت في علي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين (ع) ، ولو كان الخطاب خاصا بنساء النبي (ص) لقال عنكن ويطهركن.* 


*محمد بيومي - السيدة فاطمة الزهراء (ع ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 28 )*

*- أخرج إبن جرير وإبن أبي حاتم والطبراني عن أبي سعيد الخدري قال ، قال رسول الله (ص) : نزلت هذه الآية في خمسة في وفي علي وحسين وحسين وفاطمة : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس إهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .*

*- وأخرج إبن جرير وإبن المنذر وإبن أبي حاتم والطبراني وإبن مردوية عن أم سلمة زوج النبي (ص) قالت : بينما رسول الله (ص) في بيتي يوما على منامة له عليه كساء خيبري فجاءت فاطمة ( ر ) ببرمة فيها خريرة ، فقال رسول الله (ص) : ادعلى زوجك وإبنيك حسنا وحسينا فدعتهم فبينما هم ياكلون إذ نزلت على رسول الله (ص) إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا فاخذ النبي (ص) بفضله ازارة فغشاهم اياه ثم أخرج يده من الكساء واوما بها إلى السماء ثم قال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي وخاصتي فاذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا قالها ثلاث مرات ، قالت أم سلمة ( ر ) عنها فادخلت راسي في الستر فقلت يا رسول الله وانا معكم ، فقال : انت إلى خير مرتين .*

*- أخرج الطبراني عن أم سلمة قالت : جاءت فاطمة ( ر ) إلى ابيها بثريدة لها تحملها في طبق لها حتى وضعتها بين يديه ، فقال لها : إبن إبن عمك ، قالت هو في البيت ، قال اذهبي فادعيه وإبنيك فجاءت تقود ابنيها كل واحد منهما في يد ، وعلي ( ر ) يمشي فر اثرهما حتى دخلوا على رسول الله (ص) فاجلسهما في حجره ، وجلس علي ( ر ) على يمينه ، وجلست فاطمة ( ر ) على يساره قالت أم سملة ( ر ) فاخذت من تحتي كساء كان بساطنا على المنامة في البيت .*

*- وأخرج الطبراني عن أم سلمة ان رسول الله (ص) كساء فدكيا ثم وضع يده عليهم ثم قال : اللهم ان هولاء أهل محمد ( وفي لفظ آل محمد ) فاجعل صلواتك وبركاتك على آل محمد كما جعلتها على آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد ، الكساء لادخل معهم فجذبه من يدي ، وقال : إنك على خير .*

*- وأخرج إبن مردوية عن أم سلمة قالت : نزلت هذه الآية في بيتي إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا وفي البيت سبعة جبريل وميكائيل (ع) وعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين ( ر ) وانا على باب البيت قلت يا رسول الله : ألست من أهل البيت : قال إنك إلى خير ، إنك من ازواج النبي (ص) .*

* - وأخرج إبن مردوية والخطيب عن أبي سعيد الخدري قال : كان يوم أم سلمة ( ر ) أم المؤمنين فنزل جبريل على رسول الله (ص) بهذه الآية . إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجسل أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا قال فدعا رسول الله (ص) بحسن وحسين وفاطمة وعلي ، فضمهم إليه ونشر عليهم الثوب ، والحجاب على أم المؤمنين أم سلمة مضروب ، ثم قال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي اللهم اذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا قالت أم سلمة ( ر ) فأنا منهم يا بني الله قالت : انت على مكانك وانت على خير.*

*- وأخرج الترمذي وإبن جرير وإبن المنذر والحاكم وإبن مردويه والبيهقي من طرق ، عن أم سلمة قالت : في بيتي نزلت إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا وفي البيت علي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين فجللهم رسول الله بكساء كان عليه ، ثم قال : هؤلاء أهل بيتي فاذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا .*

*- وأخرج إبن أبي شيبة واحمد ومسلم وان جرير وإبن أبي حاتم والحاكم عن عائشة ( ر ) قالت : خرج رسول الله (ص) غداة وعليه مرط مرجل من شعر اسود ، فجاء الحسن والحسين ( ر ) فادخلهما معه ثم جاء على فادخله معه ثم قال : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .*

*- وفي رواية مسلم في الصحيح ( 15 / 194 ) عن عائشة انها قالت : خرج النبي (ص) وعليه مرط مرجل من شعر اسود فجاء الحسن بن علي فادخله ، ثم جاء الحسين فدخل معه ، ثم قال جاءت فاطمة فادخلها ثم جاء على فادخله ثم قال : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .*

*- ويروى الواحدي في اسباب النزول بسنده عن أبي سعيد ( انما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ) قال : نزلت في خمسة ، في النبي (ص) وعلي فاطمة والحسن والحسين ، (ع) .*

*- وأخرج إبن جرير والحاكم وإبن مروديه عن عامر بن سعد عن سعد قال قال قال رسول الله (ص) حين نزل عليه الوحي ، فاخذ عليا وانبيه وفاطمة فادخلهم تحت ثوبه ثم قال : رب هؤلاء أهلي أهلي بيتي.*

*- وأخرج إبن أبي شيبة واحمد وإبن جرير وإبن المنذر وإبن أبي حاتم والطبراني والحاكم والبيهقي عن واثلة ، بن الاسقع قال : جاء رسول الله (ص) إلى فاطمة ومعه حسن وحسين على حتى دخل فادني عليا وفاطمة فاجلسهما ما بين يديه ، واجلس حسنا وحسينا كل واحد منهما على فخذه ثم لف علهيم ثوبه ، وانا مستدبرهم ثم تلا الآية إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم .*


*محمد بيومي - السيدة فاطمة الزهراء (ع ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 30 )*

*- وأخرج الترمذي عن علي بن زيد بن انس ( ر ) ان النبي (ص) كان يمر ببيت فاطمة عليها السلام سنة أشهر ، كلما خرج إلى الصلاة يقول : الصلاة أهل البيت إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .*

*- وأخرج إبن مردويه عن أبي سعيد الخدري قال : لما دخل على ( ر ) بفاطمة ( ر ) جاء النبي (ص) اربعين صباحا إلى بابها يقول : السلا عليكم أهل البيت ورحمة الله وبركاته ، الصلاة رحمكم الله انما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم أهل البيت ورحمة الله وبركاته ، الصلاة رحمكم الله إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا انا حرب لمن حاربتم ، انا سلم لمن سالمته .*

*- وأخرج إبن جرير وإبن مردويه عن أبي الحمراء قال : حفظت رسول الله ثمانية أشهر بالمدينة ، ليس من مرة يخرج إلى الصلاة الغداة ، إلى اتى إلى باب علي ( ر ) فوضع يده على جنبي الباب ثم قال : الصلاة الصلاة ، إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، الصلاة رحمكم الله كل يوم خمس مرات .*

*- وأخرج الطبراني عن أبي الحمراء ( ر ) قال : رايت رسول الله (ص) ياتي باب علي وفاطمة ستة أشهر يقول : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .*

*- وروي إبن جرير عن أبي عمار قال : إني لجالس عند واثلة بن الاسقع إذ ذكروا عليا ( ر ) فشتموه فلما قاموا ، إجلس حتى اخيرك عن هذا الذي شتموده ، اني عند رسول الله (ص) إذ جاء علي وفاطمة وخمس وحسين فالقي عليهم كساء له ثم قال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي ، اللهم اذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا ، قلت يا رسول الله وانا ، قال وانت ، قال فوالله انها لمن اوثق عمل عندي*

*- وروى في المسند والفضائل وإبن جرير والترمذي بطرق مختلفة عن شداد إبن عمار قال دخلت علي واثلة بن الاسقع وعنده قوم فذكروا عليا فشتموده فشتمته معهم ، فلما قاموا قال لي : لم شتمت هذا الرجل ، قلت رايت القوم شتموه فشتمته معهم ، فقال الا اخبرك بما رأيت من رسول الله (ص) قلت بلي : فقال اتيت فاطمة اسالها عن علي فقالت توجه إلى رسول الله (ص) فجلست انتطره حتى جاء رسول الله (ص) ومعه علي وحسن وحسين ، اخذا كل واحد منهما بيده حتى دخل فادنى عليا وفاطمة فاجلسهما بين يديه ، واجلس حسنا وحسينا كل منهما على فخذه ثم لف عليهم ثوبه أو قال كساء ثم تلا هذه الآية إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ثم قال اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي ، وأهل بيتي أحق .*

*- وأخرج الترمذي عن عمر بن أبي سلمة ربيب النبي (ص) قال : نزلت هذه الآية على النبي (ص) إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا في بيت أم سلمه فدعا النبي (ص) وحسنا وحسينا فجللهم بكساء وعلى خلف ظهره ، فجلله بكساء ثم قال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي فاذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا .*


*محمد بيومي - السيدة فاطمة الزهراء (ع ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 31 )*

*- روى إبن أبي شيبة عن أم سلمة ان رسول الله (ص) كان عندها ، فجاءت الخادم فقالت : علي وفاطمة بالسدة ، فقال : تنحى لي عن أهل بيتي ، فتنحيت من ناحية البيت ، فدخل علي وفاطمة وحسن وحسين فوضعها إليه واخذ عليا باحدى يديه فضمه إليه واخذ فاطمة باليد الاخرى ، فضمها إليه وقبلها واغدق خميصه سوداء ثم قال : اللهم اليك ، لا إلى النار انا واهل بيتي ، فناديه فقلت : وأنا يا رسول الله (ص) قال لفاطمة : ائتنى بزوجك وإبنيك فجاءت بهم فالقى عليهم رسول الله (ص) كساء كان تحتي خيبيريا اصبناه من خيبر ثم رفع يديه فقال : اللهم ان هؤلاء آل محمد ، فاجعل صلواتك وبركاتك على آل محمد ، كما جعلتها على آل إبراهيم ، إنك حميد مجيد ، فرفعت الكساء لادخل معهم ، فجذبه رسول الله (ص) من يدي ، وقال : على خير .*

*- وروى الحاكم في المستدرك عن اسماعيل بن عبد الله بن جعفر بن أبي طالب عن ابيه قال : لما نظر رسول الله (ص) إلى الرحمة هابطة قال : ادعوا لي فقالت صفية : من يا رسول الله قال : أهل بيتي عليا وفاطمة والحسن والحسين فجئ بهم فالقى عليهم النبي (ص) كساء ثم قال : اللهم هؤلاء إلى ، فصل على محمد وعلى آل محمد وانزل الله عز وجل : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .*


*محمد بيومي - السيدة فاطمة الزهراء (ع ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 32 )*

*[ النص طويل لذا إستقطع منه موضع الشاهد ]*

*- وروى أحمد في الفضائل والمحب الطبري في الذخائر : أنه ذكر عند النبي (ص) قضاء قضي به علي بن أبي طالب فاعجب النبي (ص) فقال : الحمد لله الذي جعل فينا الحكمة أهل البيت ، وهكذا كان الاجماع على ان لفظ أهل البيت إذ اطلق إنما ينصرف إلى علي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين (ع) وذريتهم وان لم يكن له الا شهرته فيهم لكفى روى الحاكم في المستدرك عن سعد قال : نزلت على رسول الله (ص) الوحي ، فادخل عليا وفاطمة وابنيهما ،  اي الحسن والحسين تحت ثوبه ، ثم قال : اللهم هؤلاء أهلي وأهل بيتي .*

----------


## عماد علي

*29 - في كتب القندوزي الحنفي:* 

*إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت و يطهركم تطهيرا*  
*عدد الروايات : ( 46 )* 
*القندوزي - ينابيع المودة - الجزء : ( 1 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 40 / 41 )* 
*[ النص طويل لذا إستقطع منه موضع الشاهد ]* 
*- [ 20 ] - أخرج الحافظ جمال الدين الزرندي ، عن أبي الطفيل وجعفر بن حبان قالا : خطب الحسن بن علي ( ر ) بعد وفاة أبيه قال : أيها الناس ؟ أنا إبن البشير ، وأنا إبن النذير ، وأنا إبن السراج المنير ، وأنا إبن الذي أرسل رحمة للعالمين ، وأنا إبن الداعي إلى الله ، وأنا من أهل البيت الذين أذهب الله عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا ، وأنا من أهل البيت الذين كان جبرئيل ينزل عليهم ، وأنا من أهل البيت الذين افترض الله مودتهم ..........* 
*- فحق على كل مسلم أن يصلي علينا فريضة واجبة . وأحل الله خمس الغنيمة لنا كما أحل له ، وحرم الصدقة علينا كما حرم عليه (ص) . فأخرج جدي (ص) يوم المباهلة من الانفس أبى ، ومن البنين أنا وأخي الحسين ، ومن النساء فاطمة أمي ، فنحن أهله ولحمه ودمه ، ونحن منه وهو منا . وهو يأتينا كل يوم عند طلوع الفجر فيقول : الصلاة يرحمكم الله ، وتلى إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .*  


*القندوزي - ينابيع المودة - الجزء : ( 1 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 111 / 319 )* 
*- قال : وأخذ رسول الله (ص) ثوبه فوضعه على علي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين وقال الله تبارك وتعالى : في إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويظهركم تطهيرا.*  
*- [ 1 ] في صحيح مسلم : عن عائشة أم المؤمنين ( ر ) قالت : خرج النبي (ص) غداة غد وعليه مرط مرجل من شعر أسود فجاء الحسن [ بن علي ] فأدخله ، ثم جاء الحسين فأدخله ، ثم جاءت فاطمة فأدخلها ، ثم جاء على فأدخله ، ثم قال : إنما يريد ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهر كم تطهيرا . أيضا أخرج الحاكم هذا الحديث عن عائشة .*  
*- [ 2 ] وفي سنن الترمذي ، في مناقب أهل البيت : حدثنا قتيبة بن سعيد ، قال : حدثنا محمد بن سليمان الاصبهاني ، عن يحيى بن عبيد ، عن عطا ، عن عمر بن أبى سلمة ربيب النبي (ص) قال : نزلت هذه الآية على النبي (ص) : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهر كم تطهيرا في بيت أم سلمة ، فدعا النبي (ص) عليا وفاطمة وحسنا وحسينا ، فجللهم بكساء ، وعلى خلف ظهره فجللهم بكساء ، ثم قال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتى فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا ، قالت أم سلمة : وأنا معهم يا بني الله ؟ قال : أنت على مكانك وأنت إلى خير .*  


*القندوزي - ينابيع المودة - الجزء : ( 1 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 320 / 321 / 322 )* 
*- [ 3 ] وفى سنن الترمذي بعد ذكر مناقب الاصحاب : عن أم سلمة : إن النبي (ص) جلل على الحسن والحسين وعلي وفاطمة كساء ثم قال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتى وخاصتي أذهب عنهم الرجس وطهر هم تطهيرا . فقالت أم سلمة : وأنا معهم يا رسول الله ؟ قال : قفي مكانك إنك إلى خير ، هذا حديث حسن صحيح ، وهو أحسن شئ روي في هذا الباب .*  
*- [ 4 ] وأخرج الطبراني وإبن جرير وإبن المنذر عن أم سلمة ( ر ) قالت : في بيتى نزلت إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهر كم تطهيرا فجاءت فاطمة ببرمة فيها ثريد فقال (ص) لها : ادعى زوجك وحسنا وحسينا ، فدعتهم ، فبينا هم يأكلون إذ نزلت هذه الآية ، فغشاهم بكساء خبيري كان عليه فقال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي وحامتى فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهر هم تطهيرا ثلاث مرات أيضا أخرج هذا الحديث الحاكم عن سعيد بن أبى وقاص .*  
*- [ 5 ] وأيضا أخرج أحمد وإبن أبى شيبة وإبن جرير وإبن المنذر والحاكم والبيهقي والطبراني : عن واثلة بن الأسقع قال : جاء النبي (ص) إلى بيت فاطمة ومعه علي وحسن وحسين حتى دخل فأدنى عليا وفاطمة وأجلسهما بين يديه ، وأجلس حسنا وحسينا كل واحد منهما على فخذه ، ثم لف عليهم ثوبه وأنا مستدبر هم ، ثم تلا هذه الآية وقال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي أذهب عنهم الرجس وطهر هم تطهيرا . فقلت : أنا من أهلك يا رسول الله ؟ قال : وأنت من أهلي ! ! ! قال واثلة : إنه لارجى ما أرجوه .*  
*- [ 6 ] وأخرج إبن سعد عن الحسن بن علي ( ر ) قال في خطبته . نحن أهل البيت الذين قال الله سبحانه فينا إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهر كم تطهيرا .*  
*- [ 7 ] وأخرج أحمد بن حنبل وإبن أبى شيبة عن أنس بن مالك قال : إن رسول الله (ص) كان يمر بباب فاطمة إذا خرج إلى صلاة الفجر يقول : الصلاة يا أهل البيت يرحمكم الله - ثلاثا - مدة ستة أشهر ، انتهى شرح الكبريت الاحمر .*  
*- [ 8 ] وفى جواهر العقدين : أخرج أحمد في المناقب وإبن جرير والطبراني عن أبى سعيد الخدرى قال : نزلت يعنى هذه الآية في خمسة : النبي (ص) وعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين ( ر ) .*  


*القندوزي - ينابيع المودة - الجزء : ( 1 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 344 / 348 )* 
*[ النص طويل لذا إستقطع منه موضع الشاهد ]* 
*- قال سليم : ثم قال على (ع) : أيها الناس أتعلمون أن الله أنزل في كتابه : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم لرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا [ الاحزاب / 33 ] فجمعني وفاطمة وابني الحسن والحسين ثم القى علينا كساء وقال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي ولحمي يؤلمني ما يولهم ويؤذيني ما يؤذيهم ويحرجني ما يحرجهم فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهر هم تطهيرا . فقالت أم سلمة ، وأنا يا رسول الله ؟ فقال : أنت إلى خير إنما نزلت في وفى ابنتي وفي أخي علي بن أبى طالب وفى أبني وفى تسعة من ولد ابني الحسين خاصة ليس معنا فيها لاحد شرك .*  
*- وقال بعضهم : قد حفظنا جل ما قلت ولم نحفظ كله ، وهؤلاء الذين حفظوا أخيارنا وأفاضلنا . ثم قال : أتعلمون أن الله أنزل إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا فجمعني وفاطمة وابني حسنا وحسينا ، ثم ألقى علينا كساءا وقال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتى ، لحمهم لحمى يؤلمني ما يؤلمهم ، ويجرحني ما يجرحهم ، فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهر هم تطهيرا . فقالت أم سلمة ، وأنا يا رسول الله ؟ فقال : أنت إلى خير .*  


*القندوزي - ينابيع المودة - الجزء : ( 2 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 41 / 59 )* 
*- ( 31 ) عن عائشة قالت : خرج النبي (ص) غداة وعليه مرط مرجل من شعر أسود ، فجاء الحسن بن علي فأدخله ، ثم جاء الحسين فأدخله معه ، ثم جاءت فاطمة فأدخلها ، ثم جاء علي فأدخله ، ثم قال : إنما يريد ألله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، ( الاحزاب / 33 ) .*  
*- ( 45 ) وفي مودة القربى : عن أنس بن مالك وعن زيد بن علي بن الحسين عن أبيه عن جده ( ر ) قال : كان النبي (ص) يأتي كل يوم باب فاطمة عند صلاة الفجر فيقول : الصلاة يا أهل بيت النبوة إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا تسعة أشهر بعدما نزلت ش وأمر أهلك بالصلاة واصطبر عليها . وروي هذا الخبر عن ثلاثمائة من الصحابة .*  


*القندوزي - ينابيع المودة - الجزء : ( 2 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 119 / 212 / 213 )* 
*- ( 345 ) وعن أنس : إن النبي (ص) كان يمر بباب فاطمة ستة أشهر إذا خرج إلى صلاة الفجر يقول : الصلاة يا أهل البيت إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، أخرجه أحمد .*  
*- ثم قال : أيها الناس من عرفني فقد عرفني ، ومن لم يعرفني ، فأنا الحسن بن علي ، وأنا إبن الوصي و أنا إبن البشير ، وأنا إبن النذير ، وأنا إبن الداعي إلى الله باذنه ، وأنا إبن السراج المنير ، وأنا من أهل البيت الذي كان جبرائيل فينا ، ويصعد من عندنا ، وأنا من أهل البيت الذين أذهب الله عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا ، وأنا من أهل البيت الذين افترض الله مودتهم على كل مسلم ، فقال الله تبارك وتعالي لنبيه (ص) : قل لا أسألكم عليه أجرا إلا المودة في القربى ومن يقترف حسنة نزذ له فيها حسنا ، أخرجه الدولابي فاقتراف الحسنة مودتنا أهل البيت.*  


*القندوزي - ينابيع المودة - الجزء : ( 2 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 221 / 222 / 223 )* 
*- ( 629 ) عن أم سلمة قالت : إن النبي (ص) أخذ ثوبا فجلله على علي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين وهو معهم ، ثم قرأ إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، ( الاحزاب / 33 ) قالت : فجئت أدخل معهم فقال (ص) : قفي مكانك إنك على خير ، أخرجه الدولابي .*  
*- ( 630 ) وعن أم سلمة قالت : إن النبي (ص) قال لفاطمة : إئتيني بزوجك وإبنيك ، فجاءت بهم ، فألقى عليهم كساء فدكيا ، ثم وضع يده عليهم وقال : اللهم إن هؤلاء آل محمد ، فاجعل صلواتك وبركاتك على محمد وعلى آل محمد ، إنك حميد مجيد . قالت أم سلمة : رفعت الكساء لأدخل معهم فجذبه (ص) وقال : قفي مكانك إنك على خير ، أخرجه الدولابي .*  
*- ( 631 ) وعن أم سلمة قالت : بينا النبي (ص) في بيتي يوما إذ قالت الخادمة : إن عليا وفاطمة بالسدة . قالت : فأخبرت النبي (ص) فقال لي : قومي فافتحي الباب ، ففتحته فدخل علي وفاطمة ومعهما الحسن والحسين وهما صبيان صغيران ، فأخذ الصبيين فوضعهما في حجره وقبلهما ، واعتنق عليا باحدى يديه ، واعتنق فاطمة باليد الأخرى ، وقبل عليا ، وقبل فاطمة ، وأعدف عليهم خميصة سوداء . ثم قال : اللهم أنا وهؤلاء أهل بيتي ، اليك لا إلى النار . قالت : قلت : وأنا يا رسول الله ؟ قال : وأنت على خير ، أخرجه أحمد ، وأخرج الدولابي معناه مختصرا.*  
*- ( 632 ) وعن أم سلمة قالت : جاءت فاطمة أباها (ص) غدية ببرمة ، وقد صنعت له فيها عصيدة تحملها في طبق لها ، ووضعتها بين يديه (ص) فقال لها : أين إبن عمك ؟ قالت : هو في البيت . قال : اذهبي فادعيه وائتيني بابنيك . فجاءوا ، فأجلس الحسنين في حجره ، وجلس علي على يمينه ، وفاطمة على يساره . قالت أم سلمة : واجتذب من تحتي كساء خيبريا كان بساطا لنا على المنامة ، فلفهم رسول الله (ص) جميعا ، وأخذ بطرفي الكساء ، وأومأ بيده اليمنى إلى ربه - تبارك وتعالى - وقال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي أذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا . - قالها ثلاث مرات .*  


*القندوزي - ينابيع المودة - الجزء : ( 2 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 224 / 225 / 226 )* 
*- ( 633 ) وعن أم سلمة قالت : كان النبي (ص) عندي منكسا رأسه ، فعملت له فاطمة حريرة ، فجاءت ومعها حسن وحسين ، فقال لها : ائتيني زوجك ، إذهبي فادعيه ، فجاءت به فأكلوها ، فأخذ (ص) كساء فأداره عليهم وأمسك طرفه بيده اليسرى ، ثم رفع يده اليمنى إلى السماء وقال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي ، وحامتي ، وخاصتي ، اللهم أذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا . ثم قال : أنا حرب لمن حاربهم ، وسلم لمن سالمهم ، وعدو لمن عاداهم ، أخرجه أيضا الغساني في معجمه .*  
*- ( 634 ) وعن أم سلمة قالت : في بيتي نزلت إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا . فأرسل النبي (ص) إلى علي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين ، فجاءوه ، فألقى عليهم كساء فقال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي ، أذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا . فقلت : يا رسول الله أما أنا من أهل البيت ؟ قال : بلى إن شاء الله ، أخرجه أبو الخير القزويني الحاكمي وقال : صحيح اسناده ثقات.*  
*- ( 634 ) وعن أم سلمة قالت : في بيتي نزلت إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا . فأرسل النبي (ص) إلى علي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين ، فجاءوه ، فألقى عليهم كساء فقال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي ، أذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا .*  
*- ( 635 ) وعن إبن عمرو قال : حدثتني زينب بنت أبي سلمة : إن النبي (ص) ألقى على علي وفاطمة وحسنا وحسينا كساء ، وقال : رحمة الله وبركاته عليكم أهل البيت إنه حميد مجيد . وأنا وأم سلمة كنا جالستين ، فبكت أم سلمة فنظر إليها رسول الله (ص) وقال : ما يبكيك ؟ فقالت : يا رسول الله خصصتهم وتركتني وابنتي . فقال : إنك وابنتك من أهل البيت ، أخرجه أبو الحسن الخلعي .*  
*- ( 636 ) وعن واثلة بن الأسقع قال : سألت عن علي في منزله فقيل لي : ذهب يأتي برسول الله (ص) إذ جاء فدخل النبي (ص) ودخل فجلس رسول الله (ص) على الفراش ، وأجلس فاطمة عن يمينه ، وعليا عن يساره ، وحسنا وحسينا بين يديه ، وقال : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا . اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي . قال واثلة : فقلت من ناحية البيت : وأنا يا رسول الله من أهلك ؟ قال : وأنت من أهلي . قال واثلة : إنها أرجى مما رجيت ، أخرجه أبو حاتم وأحمد في مسنده .*  
*- ( 637 ) وعن واثلة قال : وأجلس النبي (ص) حسنا على فخذه اليمنى وقبله ، والحسين على فخذه اليسرى وقبله ، وفاطمة بين يديه ، ثم دعا عليا فجاءه ، ثم أعدف عليهم كساء خيبريا ، ثم قال : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس . . . الآية ، اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي ، أذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا . فقيل لواثلة : ما الرجس ؟ قال : الشك في الله عزوجل ، أخرجه أحمد في المناقب .*  
*- ( 638 ) وعن عائشة قالت : خرج النبي (ص) ذات غداة وعليه مرط مرجل من شعر أسود ، فجاء الحسن بن علي فأدخله فيه ، ثم جاء الحسين فأدخله فيه ، ثم جاءت فاطمة فأدخلها فيه ، ثم جاء علي فأدخله فيه ، ثم قال : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، أخرجه مسلم .*  


*القندوزي - ينابيع المودة - الجزء : ( 2 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 227 / 228 / 323 )* 
*- ( 640 ) وعن عمر بن أبي سلمة ربيب النبي (ص) قال : نزلت هذه الآية على رسول الله (ص) إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا في بيت أم سلمة ، فدعا النبي (ص) عليا وفاطمة وحسنا وحسينا ، فجللهم بكساء وعلي خلف ظهره ، ثم قال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي ، فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا . قالت أم سلمة : وأنا معهم يا نبي الله ؟ قال : أنت على مكانك ، وأنت إلى خير . وفي الباب : عن أم سلمة ، ومعقل بن يسار ، وأبي الحمراء ، وأنس بن مالك ، أخرجه الترمذي في موضع مناقب أهل البيت .*  
*- ( 641 ) وعن أم سلمة قالت : إن النبي (ص) جلل على الحسن والحسين وعلي وفاطمة كساء ثم قال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي وحامتي وخاصتي ، أذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا . فقالت أم سلمة : وأنا معهم يا رسول الله ؟ قال : إنك إلى خير ، أخرجه الترمذي وقال : هذا حسن صحيح ، وهو أحسن شئ روي في هذا الباب .*  
*- ( 643 ) وعن أبي سعيد الخدري في هذه الآية إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، قال : نزلت في خمسة : ( في ) رسول الله (ص) وعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين ( ر ).*  
*- [ 937 ] وعن زيد بن علي عن أنس قال : كان النبي (ص) يأتي ستة أشهر باب فاطمة عند صلاة الفجر فيقول : الصلاة ، الصلاة يا أهل بيت النبوة - ثلاث مرات - إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا . ويروى هذا الخبر باسانيده عن ثلاثمائة من أصحابه . منهم من قال : ثمانية أشهر ، ومنهم من قال : عشرة أشهر.* 
*- [ 937 ] وعن زيد بن علي عن أنس قال : كان النبي (ص) يأتي ستة أشهر باب فاطمة عند صلاة الفجر فيقول : الصلاة ، الصلاة يا أهل بيت النبوة - ثلاث مرات - إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا.*  


*يتبع*

----------


## عماد علي

*القندوزي - ينابيع المودة - الجزء : ( 2 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 358 / 429 / 431 )* 
*- [ 21 ] وعن أبي الطفيل قال : خطبنا الحسن بن علي بن أبي طالب ( ر ) انه تلا هذه الآية : واتبعت ملة آبائي إجراهيم وإسحاق ويعقوب . ثم قال : أنا إبن البشير ، أنا إبن النذير ، أنا إبن الداعي إلى الله باذنه ، وأنا إبن السراج المنير ، وأنا إبن الذي أرسله رحمة للعالمين ، وأنا من أهل البيت الذين أذهب الله عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا ، وأنا من أهل البيت الذين افترض الله عزوجل مودتهم وولايتهم فقال : قل لا أسألكم عليه أجرأ إلا المودة في القربى ، أخرجه الطبراني في الكبير والاوسط ، وأخرجه البزار .*  
*- [ 165 ] وأخرج البزار وغيره : انه لما استخلف الحسن ، فبينما هو يصلي إذ وثب عليه رجل فطعنه بخنجر وهو ساجد . ثم خطب الناس فقال : يا أهل العراق ، اتقوا الله فينا ، فأنا أمراؤكم وضيفانكم ، ونحن أهل البيت الذين قال الله تعالى فيهم : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .*  
*- الفصل [ الاول ] في الآيات الواردة في فضائل أهل البيت الآية الاولى إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا أكثر المفسرين على أنها نزلت في علي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين ؟ لتذكير ضمير عنكم [ وما بعده ] ، و يطهركم .*  
*- [ 176 ] أخرج أحمد عن أبي سعيد الخدري قال : إنها نزلت في خمسة : النبي (ص) وعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين .*  
*- [ 177 ] أخرجه إبن جرير مرفوعا بلفظ : نزلت هذه الآية في خمسة : في وفي علي والحسن والحسين وفاطمة ، وأخرجه مرفوعا الطبراني أيضا .*  
*- [ 179 ] وصح انه (ص) جعل على هؤلاء كساءه وقال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي و [ حامتي - أي ] خاصتي ، أذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا . فقالت أم سلمة : وأنا معهم يا رسول الله ؟ قال : إنك على خير .*  
*- [ 184 ] وفي أخرى : انه قال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي ، أذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا ثلاثا . وأن أم سلمة قالت له : ألست من أهلك ؟ قال : بلى . وأنه أدخلها تحت الكساء بعدما قضى دعاءه لهم .* 


*القندوزي - ينابيع المودة - الجزء : ( 2 / 3 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 432 / 363 / 364 )* 
*- [ 187 ] وقد ورد عن الحسن من طرق بعضها سنده حسن قال : وأنا من أهل البيت الذين أذهب الله عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا .*  
*- [ 192 ] وألحقوا به أيضا في قصة المباهلة في آية فقل تعالوا ندع أبناءنا وأبناء كم . . . فقد غدا (ص) محتضنا الحسين ، وآخذا بيد الحسن ، وفاطمة تمشي خلفه ، وعلي خلفها . وهؤلاء هم أهل الكساء ، فهم المراد في آية المباهلة ، وهم المراد في آية إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت .*  
*- أخرج الحافظ جمال الدين الزرندي المدني في درر السمطين : بسنده عن أبي الطفيل عامر بن واثلة ، وجعفر بن حبان قال : خطب الحسن بن علي ( ر ) بعد شهادة أبيه قال : أيها الناس ، أنا إبن البشير ، وأنا إبن النذير ، وأنا إبن السراج المنير ، وأنا إبن الذي أرسله الله رحمة للعالمين ، وأنا إبن الداعي إلى الله ، وأنا من أهل البيت الذين أذهب الله عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا ......* 
*- وأحل الله خمس الغنيمة وحرم الصدقة علينا كما أحله الله وحرمها على رسوله (ص) ، فأخرج جدي (ص) يوم المباهلة من الانفس أبي ، ومن البنين أنا وأخي الحسين ، ومن النساء أمي فاطمة ، فنحن أهله ولحمه ودمه ، ونحن منه وهو منا . وهو يأتينا كل يوم عند طلوع الفجر فيقول : الصلاة يا أهل البيت يرحمكم الله ، ثم يتلو إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .*  


*القندوزي - ينابيع المودة - الجزء : ( 3 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 366 / 368 )* 
*- وأيضا عن جعفر الصادق عن أبيه محمد الباقر ، عن جده علي بن الحسين : إن الحسن بن علي (ع) قال في خطبته الاخرى بعد الحمد والثناء على الله ، وبعد التصلية على رسوله (ص) : إنا أهل بيت أكرمنا الله ، واختارنا واصطفانا ، وأذهب عنا الرجس وطهرنا تطهيرا ، ولم تفترق الناس فرقتين إلا جعلنا الله في خيرهما ، من آدم إلى جدي محمد (ص) ، فلما بعثه للنبوة واختاره للرسالة ، وأنزل عليه كتابه ، فكان أبي أول من آمن وصدق الله ورسوله ، وقد قال الله في كتابه المنزل على نبيه المرسل ( أفمن كان على بينة من ربه ويتلوه شاهد منه ، فجدي الذي على بينة من ربه وأبي الذي يتلوه ، وهو شاهد منه .* 
*- وقد قال الله تبارك وتعالى : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا فلما نزلت هذه جمعنا جدي (ص) إياى وأخي وأمي وأبي ونفسه في كساء خيبري في حجرة أم سلمة ( ر ) فقال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي وخاصتي أذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا . فقالت أم سلمة : أنا أدخل معهم يا رسول الله ؟ .*

----------


## عماد علي

*30 - في كتب الزرندي الحنفي:*


*إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت و يطهركم تطهيرا* 

* عدد الروايات : ( 8 )*

*الزرندي الحنفي - نظم درر السمطين - رقم الصفحة : ( 133 )*

*- عن العوام بن حوشب قال حدثني إبن عم لي من بني الحارث بن تيم الله يقال له : مجمع قال : دخلت مع أمي على عايشة (رض) فسألها أمي فقالت لها : ارأيت خروجك يوم الجمل قالت : انه قد كان قدرا من الله سبحانه وتعالى فسألتها عن علي فقالت : تسألني عن احب الناس إلى رسول الله (ص) لقد رأيت عليا وفاطمة وحسنا وحسينا وجمع رسول الله (ص) بثوب عليهم ثم قال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا ، قالت : قلت يارسول الله انا من اهلك قال : إنك إلى خير .* 


*الزرندي الحنفي - نظم درر السمطين - رقم الصفحة : ( 148 )*

*- ثم قال : من عرفني فقد عرفني ومن لم يعرفني فأنا الحسن بن علي ثم تلا هذه الآية قول يوسف ( ع ) : واتبعت ملة ابائي إبراهيم واسحاق ويعقوب ، ثم أخذ في كتاب الله ثم قال : انا إبن خاتم النبيين ، وأنا إبن البشير النذير ، وانا إبن الداعي إلى الله باذنه ، وأنا إبن السراج المنير ، وأنا إبن الذي أرسل رحمة للعالمين ، وانا من أهل بيت الذي أذهب الله عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا ، وأنا من أهل بيت الذين كان جبريل ( ع ) ينزل فينا ويصعد من عندنا . وأنا من أهل بيت الذين فرض الله تعالى مودتهم على كل مسلم .* 


*الزرندي الحنفي - نظم درر السمطين - رقم الصفحة : ( 200 )*

*[ النص طويل لذا إستقطع منه موضع الشاهد ]*

*- ثم قال : أيها الناس من عرفني فقد عرفني ومن لم يعرفني فأنا الحسن بن علي بن أبي طالب ، أنا إبن رسول الله ( ص ) ما بين جابلقا وجابر صاما أحد جده بني غيري ، أنا إبن نبي الله ، أنا إبن رسول الله ، انا إبن البشير النذير ، أنا إبن السراج المنير ، أنا إبن بريد السماء ، انا إبن من بعث رحمة للعالمين ، أنا إبن من بعث للجن والانس ، انا إبن من قابلت معه الملائكة ، انا إبن من جعلت له الارض مسجدا وطهورا ، أنا إبن من أذهب الله عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا ........*


*الزرندي الحنفي - نظم درر السمطين - رقم الصفحة : ( 238 )*

*- ذكر قوله تعالى : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت عن عطية قال : سألت أبا سعيد الخدري ( رض ) عن أهل البيت الذين نزلت هذه الآية فيهم فعد خمسة : النبي ( ص ) وعليا ، وفاطمة ، وحسنا وحسينا ، . وعنه أيضا قال : نزلت هذه الآية في خمسة في رسول الله (ص) وعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين .* 

*- وعن أم سلمة ( رض ) قالت : نزلت هذه الآية في بيتي ، إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت وفي سبعة جبريل وميكائيل ورسول الله (ص) وعلي وفاطمة وحسن وحسين ، قالت : وأنا وعلي باب البيت فقلت يارسول الله : ألست من أهل البيت قال إنك من أزواج النبي ( ص ) وما قال : إنك من أهل البيت .* 

*- وعن شهر بن حوشب قال : كنت جالسا عند أم سلمة (رض) فقالت جائت فاطمة تحمل قدرا لها فيه خزيرة أو ما يصنع فقال لها رسول الله (ص) أين إبن عمك ؟ قالت في البيت قال : ادعيه وادعي ابني معه قالت : فجائوا فطعموا ثم أخذ كساء خيبر ، وما كان يبسطه في بيتنا فتخلل هو وهم به ثم قال : اللهم هاؤلاء أهل بيتي أذهب عنا الرجس وطهرنا تطهيرا ، قالت : فقلت يارسول الله : ألست من أهلك ؟ قال : أنت إلى خير أو انت على خير .*


*الزرندي الحنفي - نظم درر السمطين - رقم الصفحة : ( 239 )*

*[ النص طويل لذا إستقطع منه موضع الشاهد ]*

*- وفي رواية فلما فرغوا أخذ رسول الله (ص) كساء له فدكيا فأداره عليهم ثم أخذ طرفيه بيده اليسرى ثم رفع اليمنى فقال : اللهم هاؤلاء أهل بيتي وحامتي ، اللهم أذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا ، أنا حرب لمن حاربهم وسلم لمن سالمهم .* 

*- وعن نفيع بن الحارث عن أبي الحمراء قال : كان النبي (ص) يجئ عند صلوة كل فجر فيأخذ بعضادة هذا الباب ثم يقول : السلام عليكم يا أهل البيت ورحمة الله وبركاته . ثم يقول : الصلاة رحمكم الله إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، قال قلت : يا أبا الحمراء من كان في البيت قال : علي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين (ع) .*

----------


## عماد علي

*31- في كتب الترمذي:*


*إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت و يطهركم تطهيرا* 
* عدد الروايات : ( 4 )**سنن الترمذي - تفسير القرآن عن رسول الله - ومن سورة الأحزاب - رقم الحديث : ( 3129 )
* 
*‏- حدثنا ‏ ‏قتيبة ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد بن سليمان بن الأصبهاني ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏يحيى بن عبيد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عطاء بن أبي رباح ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عمر بن أبي سلمة ربيب النبي ‏ (ص) ‏ ‏قال ‏لما نزلت هذه الآية على النبي ‏ (ص) ‏إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم ‏ ‏الرجس ‏ ‏أهل ‏ ‏البيت ‏ ‏ويطهركم تطهيرا ‏ في بيت ‏ ‏أم سلمة ‏فدعا ‏ ‏فاطمة ‏ ‏وحسنا ‏ ‏وحسينا ‏ ‏فجللهم ‏ ‏بكساء ‏ ‏وعلي ‏ ‏خلف ظهره ‏ ‏فجلله ‏ ‏بكساء ثم قال ‏ ‏اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي فأذهب عنهم ‏ ‏الرجس ‏ ‏وطهرهم تطهيرا قالت ‏ ‏أم سلمة ‏ ‏وأنا معهم يا نبي الله قال أنت على مكانك وأنت على خير ‏قال ‏ ‏أبو عيسى ‏ ‏هذا ‏ ‏حديث غريب ‏ ‏من هذا الوجه من حديث ‏ ‏عطاء ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عمر بن أبي سلمة .*

*الرابط :*
*http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=3129&doc=2*


*سنن الترمذي - تفسير القرآن عن رسول الله - ومن سورة الأحزاب - رقم الحديث : ( 3130 )**
* 
*‏- حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد بن حميد ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عفان بن مسلم ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏حماد بن سلمة ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏علي بن زيد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أنس بن مالك ‏أن رسول الله ‏ (ص) ‏ ‏كان يمر بباب ‏ ‏فاطمة ‏ ‏ستة أشهر إذا خرج إلى صلاة الفجر يقول ‏ ‏الصلاة يا أهل ‏ ‏البيت إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم ‏ ‏الرجس ‏ ‏أهل ‏ ‏البيت ‏ ‏ويطهركم تطهيرا ‏، قال ‏‏أبو عيسى ‏ ‏هذا ‏ ‏حديث حسن غريب ‏ ‏من هذا الوجه إنما نعرفه من حديث ‏ ‏حماد بن سلمة ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏وفي ‏ ‏الباب ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي الحمراء ‏ ‏ومعقل بن يسار ‏ ‏وأم سلمة .*

*الرابط:*
*http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=3130&doc=2*


*سنن الترمذي - مناقب أهل بيت النبي ( ص ) - المناقب عن رسول الله ( ص ) - رقم الحديث : ( 3719 )**
* 
*‏- حدثنا ‏ ‏قتيبة بن سعيد ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد بن سليمان الأصبهاني ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏يحيى بن عبيد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عطاء بن أبي رباح ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عمر بن أبي سلمة ربيب النبي ‏ (ص) ‏ ‏قال ‏نزلت هذه الآية على النبي ‏ (ص) إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم ‏ ‏الرجس ‏ ‏أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ‏في بيت ‏ ‏أم سلمة ‏فدعا النبي ‏ (ص) ‏ ‏فاطمة ‏ ‏وحسنا ‏ ‏وحسينا ‏ ‏فجللهم بكساء ‏ ‏وعلي ‏ ‏خلف ظهره فجلله بكساء ثم قال ‏ ‏اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي فأذهب عنهم ‏ ‏الرجس ‏ ‏وطهرهم تطهيرا قالت ‏ ‏أم سلمة ‏ ‏وأنا معهم يا نبي الله قال أنت على مكانك وأنت إلى خير ‏قال ‏ ‏وفي ‏ ‏الباب ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أم سلمة ‏ ‏ومعقل بن يسار ‏ ‏وأبي الحمراء ‏ ‏وأنس ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏وهذا ‏ ‏حديث غريب ‏ ‏من هذا الوجه .*

*الرابط:*
*http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=3719&doc=2*

 
*سنن الترمذي - المناقب عن رسول الله - ما جاء في فضل فاطمة بنت محمد ( ص ) - رقم الحديث : ( 3806 )*

*‏- حدثنا ‏ ‏محمود بن غيلان ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو أحمد الزبيري ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏سفيان ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏زبيد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏شهر بن حوشب ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أم سلمة أن النبي ‏ (ص) ‏ ‏جلل على ‏ ‏الحسن ‏ ‏والحسين ‏ ‏وعلي ‏ ‏وفاطمة ‏ ‏كساء ثم قال ‏ ‏اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي وخاصتي أذهب عنهم ‏ ‏الرجس ‏ ‏وطهرهم تطهيرا فقالت ‏ ‏أم سلمة ‏ ‏وأنا معهم يا رسول الله قال إنك إلى خير ، قال ‏ ‏أبو عيسى ‏ ‏هذا ‏ ‏حديث حسن صحيح ‏ ‏وهو أحسن شيء روي في هذا الباب ‏ ‏وفي ‏ ‏الباب ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عمر بن أبي سلمة ‏ ‏وأنس بن مالك ‏ ‏وأبي الحمراء ‏ ‏ومعقل بن يسار ‏ ‏وعائشة ‏.*
*الرابط :**http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=3806&doc=2*

----------


## عماد علي

*32- في كتب إبن حبان:*


*إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت و يطهركم تطهيراً*

* عدد الروايات : ( 3 )*

*إبن حبان - صحيح إبن حبان - الجزء : ( 15 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 432 )*

*7102 - خبرنا عبد الله بن محمد بن سلم ، حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن إبراهيم ، حدثنا الوليد بن مسلم ، وعمر بن عبد الواحد ، قالا : حدثنا الأوزاعي ، عن شداد أبي عمار ، عن واثلة بن الأسقع ، قال : سألت عن علي في منزله ، فقيل لي ذهب يأتي برسول الله (ص) ، إذ جاء ، فدخل رسول الله (ص) ، ودخلت ، فجلس رسول الله (ص) على الفراش ، وأجلس فاطمة عن يمينه وعليا عن يساره ، وحسنا وحسينا بين يديه وقال : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا اللهم هؤلاء أهلي ، قال واثلة : فقلت من ناحية البيت : وأنا يا رسول الله من أهلك ؟ قال : وأنت من أهلي ، قال واثلة : إنها لمن أرجى ما أرتجي.*

*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=441824*


*إبن حبان - طبقات المحدثين بإصبهان - الجزء : ( 3 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 384 )*

*858 - وأخبرنا بن أبي عاصم قال ثنا أبو الربيع الزهراني قال ثنا عمار بن محمد قال سفيان الثوري عن داود أبي الجحاف عن عطية عن أبي سعيد الخدري في قوله تعالى إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا قال نزلت في خمسة رسول الله (ص) وعلي وفاطمة وحسن وحسين .*

*الرابط:*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=496113*


*إبن حبان - طبقات المحدثين بإصبهان - الجزء : ( 4 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 149 )*

*1227 - حدثنا محمد بن الفضل قال ثنا إسحاق بن إبراهيم شاذان قال ثنا الكرماني بن عمرو قال ثنا عطية العوفي عن أبي سعيد الخدري عن النبي (ص) حين نزلت وأمر أهلك بالصلوة واصطبر عليها كان يجئ نبي الله (ص) إلى باب علي صلاة الغداة ثمانية أشهر يقول الصلاة رحمكم الله إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .*

*الرابط:*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=496652*

----------


## عماد علي

*33- في كتب إبن حجر:* 

*إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت و يطهركم تطهيرا*  
*عدد الروايات : ( 8 )* 
*إبن حجر - المطالب العالية - كتاب التفسير* 
*3780 - وقال أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة : ثنا يحيى بن يعلى الأسلمي ، ثنا يونس بن خباب ، عن نافع ، عن أبي الحمراء ، قال : شهدت مع النبي (ص) ثمانية أشهر ، كلما خرج إلى الصلاة أو قال : صلاة الفجر مر بباب فاطمة ، فيقول : السلام عليكم أهل البيت إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا.* 
*الرابط:*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=286933* 


*إبن حجر - المطالب العالية - كتاب التفسير* 
*3781 - قال : ثنا أبو نعيم ، ثنا يونس بن أبي إسحاق ، ثنا أبو داود ، عن أبي الحمراء ، قال : رابطت بالمدينة سبعة أشهر على عهد رسول الله (ص) قال : فرأيت رسول الله (ص) إذا طلع الفجر جاء إلى باب علي وفاطمة ، فقال : الصلاة الصلاة ، إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا قلت : أبو داود هو نافع في الذي قبله.* 
*الرابط:*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=286934* 


*إبن حجر - المطالب العالية - كتاب التفسير* 
*3782 - وقال عبد بن حميد : حدثني الضحاك بن مخلد ، حدثني أبو داود السبيعي ، حدثني أبو الحمراء ، قال : صحبت رسول الله سبعة أشهر ، فكان إذا أصبح أتى باب علي وفاطمة ، وهو يقول : الصلاة يرحمكم الله ، إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ، الآية قلت : أبو داود هو نافع ، وقيل نفيع الأعمى ، كذبه قتادة ، وهو ضعيف جدا ، وقد أخرجه أحمد من طريق علي بن زيد ، عن أنس بمعناه .* 
*الرابط:*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=286935* 


*إبن حجر - فتح الباري - الجزء : ( 7 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 104 )* 
*- في تفسير قوله تعالى : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت قالت أم سلمة لما نزلت دعا النبي (ص) فاطمة وعليا والحسن والحسين فجللهم بكساء فقال اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي ، الحديث أخرجه الترمذي وغيره ومرجع أهل البيت هؤلاء إلى خديجة لان الحسنين من فاطمة وفاطمة بنتها وعلي نشا في بيت خديجة وهو صغير ثم تزوج بنتها بعدها فظهر رجوع أهل البيت النبوي إلى خديجة دون غيرها .* 
*الرابط:*
*http://www.al-eman.com/hadeeth/viewchp.asp?BID=12&CID=354&SW=فجللهم#SR1* 


*إبن حجر - الإصابة - الجزء : ( 4 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 423 )* 
*- ذكره الاسماعيلي في الصحابة فروى من طريق علي بن هشام عن عمير أبي عرفجة عن عطية قال دخل رسول الله (ص) على فاطمة وهي تعصد عصيدة فذكر قصة تجليلهم ونزول قوله تعالى إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ، الآية قلت قد أخرج أصل هذا الحديث الطبري في التفسير .* 
*الرابط:*
*http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=397&CID=62&SW=5584#SR1* 


*إبن حجر - الإصابة - الجزء : ( 4 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 466 )* 
*- وأخرج أحمد والنسائي من طريق عمرو بن ميمون إني لجالس عند بن عباس إذ أتاه سبعة رهط فذكر قصة فيها قد جاء ينفض ثوبه فقال وقعوا في رجل له عز وقد قال النبي (ص) لابعثن رجلا لا يخزيه الله يحب الله ورسوله فجاء وهو أرمد فبزق في عينيه ثم هز الراية ثلاثا فأعطاه فجاء بصفية بنت حيي وبعثه يقرأ براءة على قريش وقال لا يذهب إلا رجل مني وأنا منه وقال لبني عمه أيكم يواليني في الدنيا والآخرة فأبوا فقال علي أنا فقال إنه وليي في الدنيا والآخرة وأخذ رداءه فوضعه على علي وفاطمة وحسن وحسين وقال إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت .* 
*الرابط:*
*http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=397&CID=63&SW=فبزق#SR1* 


*إبن حجر - الإصابة - الجزء : ( 8 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 265 )* 
*- وقالت أم سلمة في بيتي نزلت إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت الآية قالت فأرسل رسول الله (ص) إلى فاطمة وعلي والحسن والحسين فقال هؤلاء أهل بيتي ، الحديث .* 
*الرابط:*
*http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=397&CID=111&SW=نسلهما#SR1* 


*إبن حجر - تهذيب التهذيب - الجزء : ( 2 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 258 )* 
*- وقال شهر بن حوشب عن أم سلمة أن النبي (ص) جلل عليا وحسنا وحسينا وفاطمة كساء ثم قال اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي وخاصتي اللهم اذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا ، له طرق عن أم سلمة .*

----------


## عماد علي

*34- في كتب إبن أبي عاصم:*


*إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت و يطهركم تطهيرا* 

* عدد الروايات : ( 2 )*

*إبن أبي عاصم - الآحاد والمثاني - الجزء : ( 5 ) - رقم الصفحة : (  360 )*

*2618 - حدثنا هدبة بن خالدنا حماد بن سلمة عن علي بن زيد عن أنس ( ر ) أن النبي (ص) كان يمر ببيت فاطمة ( ر ) ستة أشهر إذا خرج إلى صلاة الفجر فيقول يا أهل البيت إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .*

*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=241459*


*إبن أبي عاصم - كتاب السنة - رقم الصفحة : ( 588 )*

*1145- قال : ودعا رسول الله (ص) الحسن والحسين وعليا فاطمة ومد عليهم ثوبا ثم قال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي وخاصتي فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا .* 

*الرابط:*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=244347*

----------


## عماد علي

*35- في كتب القرطبي:*


*إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت و يطهركم تطهيرا* 

* عدد الروايات : ( 3 )*

*القرطبي - الجامع لأحكام القرآن - سورة الأحزاب*

*[ النص طويل لذا إستقطع منه موضع الشاهد ]*

*- أما أن أم سلمة قالت‏:‏ نزلت هذه الآية في بيتي، فدعا رسول الله (ص) عليا وفاطمة وحسنا وحسنا، فدخل معهم تحت كساء خيبري وقال‏:‏ ‏هؤلاء أهل بيتي‏ ، وقرأ الآية ، وقال‏:‏ ‏‏اللهم أذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا‏ فقالت أم سلمة‏ :‏ وأنا معهم يا رسول الله‏ ؟‏ قال ‏:‏ ‏‏أنت على مكانك وأنت على خير‏ ، أخرجه الترمذي وغيره وقال‏ :‏ هذا حديث غريب‏ ، وقال القشيري‏:‏ وقالت أم سلمة أدخلت رأسي في الكساء وقلت‏ :‏ أنا منهم يا رسول الله‏ ؟‏ قال‏ :‏ ‏نعم ‏.*

*الرابط:*
*http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=136&CID=182&SW=ويطهركم#SR1*
*
*
*القرطبي - تفسير القرطبي - الجزء : ( 14 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 182 )*

*[ النص طويل لذا إستقطع منه موضع الشاهد ]*

*- وقالت فرقة منهم الكلبي : هم علي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين خاصة ، وفي هذا أحاديث عن النبي (ع) ، واحتجوا بقوله تعالى : ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم .*
*
*
*القرطبي - تفسير القرطبي - الجزء : ( 14 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 183 )*

*[ النص طويل لذا إستقطع منه موضع الشاهد ]*

*- أما أن أم سلمة قالت : نزلت هذه الآية في بيتي ، فدعا رسول الله (ص) عليا وفاطمة وحسنا وحسنا ، فدخل معهم تحت كساء خيبري وقال : هؤلاء أهل بيتي ، وقرأ الآية ، وقال : اللهم أذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا ، فقالت أم سلمة : وأنا معهم يا رسول الله ؟ قال : أنت على مكانك وأنت على خير ، أخرجه الترمذي وغيره وقال : هذا حديث غريب .*

----------


## عماد علي

*36- في كتب الطبراني:* 

*إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت و يطهركم تطهيرا*  
*عدد الروايات : ( 37 )* 
*الطبراني - المعجم الصغير - الجزء : ( 1 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 65 )* 
*177 - حدثنا أحمد بن مجاهد الأصبهاني حدثنا عبد الله بن عمر بن أبان حدثنا زافر بن سليمان عن طعمة بن عمرو الجعفري عن أبي الجحاف داود بن أبي عوف عن شهر بن حوشب قال أتيت أم سلمة أعزيها على الحسين بن علي فقالت دخل علي رسول الله (ص) فجلس على منامة لنا فجاءته فاطمة رضوان الله ورحمته عليها بشئ وضعته فقال أدعي لي حسنا وحسينا وإبن عمك فلما إجتمعوا عنده قال لهم هؤلاء حاميتي وأهل بيتي فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا لم يروه عن طعمة إلا زافر تفرد به عبد الله بن عمر مشكدانة .* 
*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=459858* 


*الطبراني - المعجم الصغير - الجزء : ( 1 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 134 )* 
*376 - حدثنا الحسن بن أحمد بن حبيب الكرماني بطرسوس , حدثنا أبو الربيع الزهراني ، حدثنا عمار بن محمد ، عن سفيان الثوري ، عن أبي الجحاف داود بن أبي عوف , عن عطية العوفي ، عن أبي سعيد الخدري ( ر ) في قوله عز وجل : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، قال : نزلت في خمسة : في رسول الله (ص) , وعلي , وفاطمة , والحسن , والحسين ( ر ) ، لم يروه عن سفيان إلا عمار بن محمد إبن أخت سفيان تفرد به أبو الربيع.* 
*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=460088* 


*الطبراني - المعجم الأوسط - الجزء : ( 2 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 229 )* 
*1895 - حدثنا أحمد قال حدثنا محمد بن عباد بن موسى قال حدثنا أبو الجواب الاحوص بن جواب عن سليمان بن قرم عن هارون بن سعد عن عطية العوفي قال سألت أبا سعيد الخدري من أهل البيت الذين أذهب الله عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا فعدهم في يده خمسة رسول الله وعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين ، قال أبو سعيد في بيت أم سلمة أنزلت هذه الآية ، لم يرو هذا الحديث عن هارون إلا سليمان تفرد به الاحوص .* 
*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=451714* 


*الطبراني - المعجم الأوسط - الجزء : ( 2 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 336 )* 
*2244 - حدثنا أحمد بن زهير قال : نا أحمد بن يحيى الصوفي قال : نا إسماعيل بن أبان الوراق قال : نا سلام بن أبي عمرة ، عن معروف بن خربوذ ، عن أبي الطفيل قال : خطب الحسن بن علي بن أبي طالب ، فحمد الله وأثنى عليه ، وذكر أمير المؤمنين عليا ( ر ) خاتم الأوصياء ، ووصي خاتم الأنبياء ، وأمين الصديقين والشهداء . ثم قال : يا أيها الناس ، لقد فارقكم رجل ما سبقه الأولون ولا يدركه الآخرون ، لقد كان رسول الله (ص) يعطيه الراية ، فيقاتل جبريل عن يمينه ، وميكائيل عن يساره ، فما يرجع حتى يفتح الله عليه ، ولقد قبضه الله في الليلة التي قبض فيها وصي موسى ، وعرج بروحه في الليلة التي عرج فيها بروح عيسى إبن مريم ، وفي الليلة التي أنزل الله عز وجل فيها الفرقان . والله ، ما ترك ذهبا ولا فضة ولا شيئا يصر له ، وما في بيت ماله إلا سبعمائة درهم وخمسين درهما فضلت من عطائه ، أراد أن يشتري بها خادما لأم كلثوم ، ثم قال : من عرفني فقد عرفني ، ومن لم يعرفني فأنا الحسن بن محمد (ص) ، ثم تلا هذه الآية قول يوسف : واتبعت ملة آبائي إبراهيم وإسحاق ويعقوب ، ثم أخذ في كتاب الله فقال : أنا إبن البشير ، وأنا إبن النذير ، وأنا إبن النبي ، وأنا إبن الداعي إلى الله بإذنه ، وأنا إبن السراج المنير ، وأنا إبن الذي أرسل رحمة للعالمين ، وأنا من أهل البيت الذين أذهب الله عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا ، وأنا من أهل البيت الذين افترض الله عز وجل مودتهم وولايتهم ، فقال فيما أنزل الله على محمد (ص) : قل لا أسألكم عليه أجرا إلا المودة في القربى لم يرو هذا الحديث عن أبي الطفيل إلا معروف بن خربوذ ، ولا عن معروف إلا سلام بن أبي عمرة ، تفرد به : إسماعيل بن أبان.* 
*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=452057* 


*الطبراني - المعجم الأوسط - الجزء : ( 2 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 371 )* 
*2350 - حدثنا أحمد بن مجاهد القطان قال نا عبد الله بن عمر بن أبان قال نا زافر بن سليمان عن طعمة بن عمرو الجعفري عن أبي الجحاف عن شهر بن حوشب قال أتيت أم سلمة أعزيها على الحسين بن علي فقالت دخل رسول الله (ص) فجلس على منامة لها فجاءته فاطمة بشن فوضعته فقال ادعي حسنا وحسينا وإبن عمك عليا فلما إجتمعوا عنده قال اللهم هؤلاء خاصتي وأهل بيتي فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا ، لم يرو هذا الحديث عن طعمة بن عمرو إلا زافر بن سليمان ، تفرد به : عبد الله بن عمر بن أبان .*  
*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=452163* 


*الطبراني - المعجم الأوسط - الجزء : ( 3 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 166 )* 
*2925 - قال : ووضع رسول الله (ص) ثوبه على علي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين ، ثم قال : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا وكان أول من أسلم بعد خديجة من الناس قال : وسرى علي بنفسه ، لبس ثوب النبي (ص) ثم نام على مكانه قال : وكان المشركون يرمون رسول الله (ص).* 
*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=452739* 


*الطبراني - المعجم الأوسط - الجزء : ( 3 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 380 )* 
*3590 - حدثنا الحسن بن أحمد بن حبيب الكرماني الطرسوسي ، نا أبو الربيع الزهراني ، نا عمار بن محمد ، عن سفيان الثوري ، عن داود أبي الجحاف ، عن عطية العوفي ، عن أبي سعيد الخدري في قوله : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت قال : نزلت في خمسة : في رسول الله ، وعلي ، وفاطمة ، والحسن ، والحسين ، لم يرو هذا الحديث عن سفيان الثوري إلا عمار بن محمد ، ولم يروه عن عمار بن محمد ألا أبو الربيع الزهراني ، وسليمان الشاذكوني ترجمة.* 
*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=453432* 


*الطبراني - المعجم الأوسط - الجزء : ( 4 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 134 )* 
*3941 - حدثنا علي بن سعيد الرازي قال حدثني أبو امية عمرو بن عثمان بن سعيد الاموي قال نا عمي عبيد بن سعيد عن سفيان الثوري عن عمرو بن قيس الملآئي عن زبيد عن شهر بن حوشب عن أم سلمة ان رسول الله (ص) دعا عليا وفاطمة وحسنا وحسينا فجللهم بكساء ثم قال إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا قال وفيهم نزلت ، لم يرو هذا الحديث عن بين سفيان وزبيد : عمرو بن قيس إلا عبيد بن سعيد الاموي . ورواه أبو أحمد الزبيري : عن سفيان ، عن زبيد .*  
*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=453849* 


*الطبراني - المعجم الأوسط - الجزء : ( 7 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 318 )* 
*7829 - حدثنا محمد بن إسحاق ثنا أبي نا الكرماني بن عمرو نا سعيد بن زربي الهدي نا محمد بن سيرين عن أبي هريرة عن أم سلمة* 
*قالت جاءت فاطمة إلى رسول الله (ص) ببرمة لها قد صنعت له حساة عن فحملتها على طبق فوضعتها بين يديه فقال لها أين إبن عمك وابناك قالت في البيت فقال اذهبي فادعيهم من فجاءت إلى علي فقالت أجب رسول الله (ص) وابناك قالت أم سلمة فجاء علي يمشي آخذا بيد الحسن والحسين وفاطمة تمشي معهم فلما رآهم مقبلين الفساد يده إلى كساء كان على المنامة فبسطه فأجلسهم عليه وأخذ بأطراف الكساء الاربعة بشماله فضمه فوق رؤوسهم وأهوى بيده اليمنى إلى ربه فقال اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا ثلاث مرات ، لم يروى هذا الحديث عن أبي هريرة إلا محمد بن سيرين ، ولا عن إبن سيرين إلا سعيد بن زربي ، تفرد به : الكرماني بن عمرو.*  
*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=457744* 


*الطبراني - المعجم الأوسط - الجزء : ( 8 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 111 )* 
*8360 - حدثنا موسى بن هارون ، نا إبراهيم بن حبيب الكوفي يعرف بابن الميتة ، ثنا عبد الله بن مسلم الملائي ، عن أبي الجحاف ، عن عطية ، عن أبي سعيد الخدري ، أن رسول الله (ص) جاء إلى باب علي أربعين صباحا بعد ما دخل على فاطمة ، فقال : السلام عليكم أهل البيت ورحمة الله وبركاته ، الصلاة رحمكم الله ، إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، لم يرو هذا الحديث عن عبد الله بن مسلم الملائي ، إلا إبراهيم بن حبيب.* 
*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=458277* 


*الطبراني - المعجم الكبير - الجزء : ( 3 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 53 )* 
*2598 - حدثنا بكر بن سهل الدمياطي ثنا جعفر بن مسافر التنيسي ثنا بن أبي فديك ثنا موسى بن يعقوب الزمعي عن هشام بن هاشم عن وهب بن عبد الله بن زمعة عن أم سلمة أن رسول الله (ص) جمع فاطمة وحسن وحسينا ( ر ) ثم أدخلهم تحت ثوبه ثم قال اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي ، قالت أم سلمة قلت يا رسول الله أدخلني معهم قال إنك من أهلي .* 
*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=464239* 


*الطبراني - المعجم الكبير - الجزء : ( 3 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 53 )* 
*2599 - حدثنا علي بن عبد العزيز ثنا حجاج بن المنهال ثنا حماد بن سلمة عن علزيد بن جدعان عن شهر بن حوشب عن أم سلمة أن رسول الله (ص) قال لفاطمة ائتيني بزوجك وإبنيه فجاءت بهم فألقى رسول الله (ص) كساء فدكيا ثم وضع يده عليهم ثم قال اللهم إن هؤلاء آل محمد (ص) فاجعل صلواتك وبركاتك على آل محمد فإنك حميد مجيد قالت أم سلمة فرفعت الكساء لأدخل معهم فجذبه من يدي وقال إنك على خير.* 
*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=464240* 

*يتبع*

----------


## عماد علي

*الطبراني - المعجم الكبير - الجزء : ( 3 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 53 )* 
*2600 - حدثنا عبد الوارث بن إبراهيم أبو عبيدة العسكري ثنا حوثرة بن أشرس المنقري ثنا عقبة بن عبد الله الرفاعي عن شهر بن حوشب عن أم سلمة أن رسول الله (ص) قال لفاطمة أئتيني بزوجك وإبنيك فجاءت بهم فألقى عليهم رسول الله (ص) كساء ثم قال اللهم هؤلاء آل محمد فاجعل صلواتك وبركاتك على آل محمد كما جعلتها على إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد .* 
*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=464241* 


*الطبراني - المعجم الكبير - الجزء : ( 3 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 53 )* 
*2601 - حدثنا علي بن عبد العزيز وأبو مسلم الكشي قالا ثنا حجاج بن المنهال ح وحدثنا أبو خليفة الفضل بن الحباب الجمحي ثنا أبو الوليد الطيالسي قالا ثنا عبد الحميد بن بهرام ها ثنا شهر بن شوحب قال سمعت أم سلمة تقول جاءت فاطمة عدية بثريد لها تحملها في طبق لها حتى وضعتها بين يديه فقال لها وأين بن عمك قالت هو في البيت قال اذهبي فادعيه وائتيني بابني فجاءت تقود ابنيها كل واحد منهما في يد وعلي يمشي في أثرهما حتى دخلوا على رسول الله (ص) فأجلسهما في حجره وجلس علي عن يمينه وجلست فاطمة ( ر ) في يساره قالت أم سلمة فأخذت من تحتي كساء كان بساطنا على المنامة في البيت ببرمة فيها خزيرة فقال لها النبي (ص) ادعي لي بعلك وإبنيك الحسن والحسين فدعتهم فجلسوا جميعا يأكلون من تلك البرمة قالت وأنا أصلي في تلك الحجرة فنزلت هذه الآية إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا فأخذ فضل الكساء فغشاهم ثم أخرج يده اليمنى من الكساء وألوي بها إلى السماء ثم قال اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي وحامتي فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا قالت أم سلمة فأدخلت رأسي البيت فقلت يا رسول الله وأنا معكم قال أنت على خير مرتين .* 
*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=464242* 


*الطبراني - المعجم الكبير - الجزء : ( 3 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 54 )* 
*2602 - حدثنا محمد بن العباس المؤدب حدثنا هوذة بن خليفة ثنا عوف عن عطية أبي المعدل عن أبيه عن أم سلمة قالت إعتنق رسول الله (ص) عليا وفاطمة بيد وحسنا وحسينا بيد وعطف عليهم خميصة كانت عليه سوداء وقبل عليا وقبل فاطمة ( ر ) ثم قال اللهم إليك لا إلى النار أنا وأهل بيتي ، قالت أم سلمة قلت وأنا قال وأنت .* 
*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=464243* 


*الطبراني - المعجم الكبير - الجزء : ( 3 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 53 )* 
*2603 - حدثنا حفص بن عمر بن الصباح الرقي ، ثنا أبو غسان مالك بن إسماعيل ، ثنا جعفر الأحمر ، عن عبد الملك بن أبي سليمان ، عن عطاء ، عن أم سلمة أن فاطمة جاءت بطعيم لها إلى أبيها وهو على منامة له في بيت أم سلمة ، قالت : قال : اذهبي فادعي ابني وإبن عمك فجاءوا فجللهم بكساء ، ثم قال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي وحامتي فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا ، قالت أم سلمة : وأنا معهم يا رسول الله ؟ قال : أنت زوج النبي (ص) وإلى ، أو على ، خير.* 
*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=464244* 


*الطبراني - المعجم الكبير - الجزء : ( 3 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 55 )* 
*2604 - حدثنا علي بن عبد العزيز ثنا أبو نعيم ثنا عبد السلام بن حرب عن كلثوم بن زياد عن أبي عمار قال إني لجالس عند واثلة بن الأسقع إذ ذكروا عليا ( ر ) فشتموه فلما قاموا قال اجلس حتى أخبرك عن هذا الذي شتموا إني عند رسول الله (ص) ذات يوم إذ جاء علي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين ( ر ) فألقى عليهم كساء له ثم قال اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي اللهم أذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا فقلت يارسول الله وأنا قال وأنت قال فوالله إنها لأوثق عمل في نفسي .* 
*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=464245* 


*الطبراني - المعجم الكبير - الجزء : ( 3 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 55 )* 
*2605 - حدثنا محمد بن علي الصائغ المكي ثنا محمد بن بشر التنيسي ثنا الأوزاعي ثنا أبو عمار شداد قال قال واثلة بن الأسقع المؤذن كنت أريد عليا فلم أجد فقالت فاطمة انطلق إلى رسول الله (ص) يدعوه حتى يأتي قال فجاء رسول الله (ص) وجاء فدخلت معهما فدعا رسول الله (ص) حسنا وحسينا فأجلس كل واحد منهما على فخذه وأدنى فاطمة من حجره ثم لف عليهم ثوبه وأنا مستند ثم قال إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ثم قال هؤلاء أهلي قال واثلة قلت يا رسول الله وأنا من أهلك قال وأنت من أهلي قال واثلة أنه لأرجى ما أرجوه .* 
*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=464246* 


*الطبراني - المعجم الكبير - الجزء : ( 3 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 56 )* 
*2606 - حدثنا علي بن عبد العزيز وأبو مسلم الكشي قالا ثنا حجاج بن المنهال ثنا حماد بن سلمة عن علي بن زيد بن جدعان عن أنس بن مالك أن رسول الله (ص) كان يمر ببيت فاطمة ( ر ) ستة أشهر إذا خرج من صلاة الفجر يقول يا أهل البيت الصلاة إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .* 
*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=464247* 


*الطبراني - المعجم الكبير - الجزء : ( 3 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 56 )* 
*2607 - حدثنا محمد بن الحسين الأنماطي ثنا سعيد بن سليمان قال سمعت منصور بن أبي الأسود يقول سمعت أبا داود يقول سمعت أبا الحمراء يقول رأيت رسول الله (ص) يأتي باب فاطمة ستة أشهر فيقول إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .* 
*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=464248* 


*الطبراني - المعجم الكبير - الجزء : ( 3 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 56 )* 
*2608 - حدثنا محمد بن عثمان بن أبشيبة ثنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن ميمون ثنا علي بن عابس عن أبي الجحاف عن عطية عن أبي سعيد وعن الأعمش عن عطية عن أبي سعيد قال نزلت هذه الآية إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا في رسول الله (ص) وعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين ( ر ) .* 
*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=464249* 


*الطبراني - المعجم الكبير - الجزء : ( 3 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 93 )* 
*2696 - حدثنا محمود بن محمد الواسطي ثنا وهب بن بقية أنا خالد عن حصين عن أبي جميلة أن الحسن بن علي ( ر ) حين قتل علي ( ر ) أستخلف فبينما هو يصلي بالناس إذ وثب عليه رجل فطعنه بخنجر في وركه فتمرض منها أشهرا ثم قام على المنبر يخطب فقال يا أهل العراق اتقوا الله فينا فإنا أمراؤكم وضيفانكم ونحن أهل البيت الذي قال الله عزوجل إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا فما زال يومئذ يتكلم حتى ما يرى في المسجد إلا باكيا .* 
*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=464364* 


*الطبراني - المعجم الكبير - الجزء : ( 9 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 25 )* 
*8217 - حدثنا عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل ثنا محمد بن أبان الواسطي ح وحدثنا أحمد بن النضر العسكري ثنا أحمد بن النعمان الفراء المصيصي قالا ثنا محمد بن سليمان بن الأصبهاني عن يحيى بن عبيد المكي عن عطاء بن أبي رباح عن عمر بن أبي سلمة قال نزلت هده الآية على رسول الله (ص) وهو في بيت أم سلمة إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا فدعا الحسن والحسين وفاطمة فأجلسهم بين يديه ودعا عليا فأجلسه خلف ظهره وتجلل هو وهم بالكساء ثم قال اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي فأذهب عنهم الرجز وطهرهم تطهيرا فقالت أم سلمة وأنا معهم يا رسول الله فقال وأنت مكانك وأنت على خير .* 
*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=471344* 

*يتبع*

----------


## عماد علي

*الطبراني - المعجم الكبير - الجزء : ( 12 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 77 )* 
*[ النص طويل لذا إستقطع منه موضع الشاهد ]* 
*12430 - حدثنا إبراهيم بن هاشم البغوي ، ثنا كثير بن يحيى ، ثنا أبو عوانة ، عن أبي بلج ، عن عمرو بن ميمون قال : ....... قال : ووضع نبي الله (ص) ثوبه على علي وفاطمة ، والحسن ، والحسين ، وقال : إنما يريد الله أن يذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ........* 
*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=475728* 


*الطبراني - المعجم الكبير - الجزء : ( 22 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 65 )* 
*16919 - حدثنا علي بن عبد العزيز ثنا أبو نعيم ثنا عبد السلام بن حرب عن كلثوم بن زياد عن أبي عمار قال إني لجالس عند واثلة بن الأسقع إذ ذكروا عليا فشتموه فلما قاموا قال اجلس حتى أخبرك عن هذا الذي شتموا إني عند رسول الله (ص) ذات يوم إذ جاء علي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين فألقى عليهم كساء له ثم قال اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي اللهم أذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا فقلت يا رسول الله وأنا قال وأنت قال فوالله إنها لأوثق عملي في نفسي .* 
*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=483202* 


*الطبراني - المعجم الكبير - الجزء : ( 22 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 66 )* 
*16920 - حدثنا أبو زيد أحمد بن عبد الرحيم بن يزيد قال : ثنا محمد بن مصعب القرقساني ، ح وحدثنا محمد بن علي الصائغ المكي ، ثنا محمد بن بشر التنيسي قالا ثنا الأوزاعي ، ثنا أبو عمار شداد قال : قال واثلة بن الأسقع الليثي : كنت أريد عليا فلم أجده ، فقالت فاطمة : انطلق إلى رسول الله (ص) يدعوه حتى يأتي ، فجاء رسول الله (ص) وهو فدخلا فدخلت معهما فدعا رسول الله (ص) حسنا وحسينا ، فأجلس كل واحد منهما على فخذه وأدنى فاطمة من حجره ، ثم لف عليهما ثوبه ، وأنا مسند ، ثم قال : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ثم قال : هؤلاء أهلي هؤلاء أهلي أحق ، قال واثلة : قلت يا رسول الله ، وأنا من أهلك ؟ قال : وأنت من أهلي قال واثلة : وإنه لمن أرجى ما أرجوه.* 
*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=483203* 


*الطبراني - المعجم الكبير - الجزء : ( 22 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 200 )* 
*17266 - حدثنا محمد بن الحسين الأنماطي ثنا سعيد بن سليمان الواسطي قال سمعت منصور بن أبي الأسود يقول سمعت أبا داود يقول سمعت أبا الحمراء يقول رأيت رسول الله (ص) يأتي باب علي وفاطمة ستة أشهر فيقول إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .* 
*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=483670* 


*الطبراني - المعجم الكبير - الجزء : ( 22 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 402 )* 
*17628 - حدثنا علي بن عبد العزيز وأبو مسلم الكشي قالا ثنا حجاج بن المنهال ثنا حماد بن سلمة أنا علي بن زيد عن أنس بن مالك أن رسول الله (ص) كان يمر ببيت فاطمة ستة أشهر إذا خرج إلى صلاة الصبح ويقول الصلاة إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .* 
*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=484332* 


*الطبراني - المعجم الكبير - الجزء : ( 23 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 281 )* 
*18298 - حدثنا حفص بن عمر بن الصباح ثنا أبو غسان ثنا جعفر الأحمر عن عبد الملك بن أبي سليمان عن عطاء عن أم سلمة أن فاطمة جاءت بطعيم لها إلى أبيها وهو على منامة له فقال اذهبي فادعي مشهور وإبن عمك قالت فجللهم أو قالت فحولت عليهم الكساء ثم قال اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي وحامتي فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا قالت وأنا معهم يا رسول الله قال أنت زوج النبي (ص) وإلي أو على خير.* 
*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=485139* 


*الطبراني - المعجم الكبير - الجزء : ( 23 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 286 )* 
*18313 - حدثنا إدريس بن جعفر العطار ثنا عثمان بن عمر ثنا عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله عن شريك بن أبي نمر عن عطاء بن يسار عن أم سلمة قالت في بيتي نزلت هذه الآية إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا فأرسل رسول الله (ص) إلى فاطمة وحسن وحسين فقال اللهم أهلي فقلت يا رسول الله أنا من أهل البيت قال إن شاء الله .* 
*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=485159* 


*الطبراني - المعجم الكبير - الجزء : ( 23 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 308 )* 
*18366 - حدثنا محمد بن محمد بن عقبة الشيباني ، ثنا الحسن بن علي الحلواني ، ثنا محمد بن خالد بن عثمة ، ثنا موسى بن يعقوب الزمعي ، عن هاشم بن هاشم بن عتبة ، عن عبد الله بن وهب بن زمعة ، قال : أخبرتني أم سلمة ، أن رسول الله (ص) جمع فاطمة والحسن والحسين ، ثم أدخلهم تحت ثوبه ، ثم قال : اللهم هؤلاء أهلي ، قالت أم سلمة : قلت : يا رسول الله أدخلني معهم ، قال : إنك من أهلي.* 
*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=485237* 


*الطبراني - المعجم الكبير - الجزء : ( 23 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 327 )* 
*18403 - حدثنا الحسين بن إسحاق ثنا عثمان ثنا جرير عن الأعمش عن جعفر بن عبد الرحمن عن حكيم بن سعد عن أم سلمة قالت هذه الآية إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا في رسول الله (ص) وعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين .* 
*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=485297* 


*الطبراني - المعجم الكبير - الجزء : ( 23 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 333 )* 
*[ النص طويل لذا إستقطع منه موضع الشاهد ]* 
*18417 - حدثنا الحسين بن إسحاق ثنا يحيى الحماني ثنا أبو إسرائيل عن زبيد عن شهر بن حوشب عن أم سلمة أن الآية نزلت في بيتها إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ورسول الله (ص) وعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين فأخذ عباءة فجللهم بها ثم قال اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي فاذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا فقلت وأنا عند عتبة الباب يا رسول الله وأنا معهم قال إنك بخير وإلى خير ...* 
*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=485325* 


*الطبراني - المعجم الكبير - الجزء : ( 23 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 334 )* 
*18419 - حدثنا أسلم بن سهل وعبدان بن أحمد قالا ثنا الفضل بن سهل الأعرج ثنا علي بن ثابت عن أسباط عن السدي عن بلال بن مرداس عن شهر بن حوشب عن أم سلمة قالت دخل علي رسول الله (ص) فأتته فاطمة بخريزة فوضعته بين يديه فقال لي ادع لي زوجك وإبنيك فدعوتهم فطعموا وتحتهم كساء خيبري فجمع رسول الله (ص) الكساء عليهم ثم قال هؤلاء أهل بيتي وحامتي فاذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا .* 
*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=485328* 


*الطبراني - المعجم الكبير - الجزء : ( 23 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 337 )* 
*18427 - حدثنا أحمد بن زهير التستري ثنا عبد الرحمن بن محمد بن منصور ثنا حسين الأشقر حدثنا منصور بن أبي الأسود ثنا الأعمش عن حبيب بن أبي ثابت عن شهر بن حوشب عن أم سلمة أن النبي (ص) أخذ ثوبا فجلله على علي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين ثم قرأ هذه الآية إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .* 
*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=485342* 


*الطبراني - المعجم الكبير - الجزء : ( 23 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 357 )* 
*18475 - حدثنا الحسين بن إسحاق ثنا عمرو بن هشام الحراني ثنا عثمان عن القاسم بن مسلم الهاشمي عن أم حبيبة بنت جلس عن أم سلمة قالت أنزلت هذه الآية إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت وأنا في بيتي فدعا رسول الله (ص) الحسن والحسين فأجلس أحدهما على فخده اليمنى والآخر على فخده اليسرى وألقت عليهم فاطمة كساء فلما أنزلت إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت قلت وأنا معكم يا رسول الله قال وأنت معنا.* 
*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=485415* 


*الطبراني - المعجم الكبير - الجزء : ( 23 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 396 )* 
*18574- حدثنا علان بن عبد الصمد حدثنا القاسم بن دينار ثنا عبيد الله بن موسى ثنا إسماعيل بن نشيط قال سمعت شهر بن حوشب قال أتيت أم سلمة أعرفها على الحسين فقالت لي فيما حدثتني إن رسول الله (ص) كان في بيتي يوما وإن فاطمة جاءته بسخية فقال انطلقي فجيئي بزوجك أو بن عمك وإبنيك فانطلقت فجاءت بعلي وحسن وحسين فأكلوا من ذلك الطعام ورسول الله (ص) على منامة لنا وتحته كساء خيبري فأخذ الكساء فجللهم إياه ثم رفع يديه إلى السماء ثم قال اللهم هؤلاء عترتي وأهلي فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا فقالت أم سلمة يا رسول الله وأنا من أهل بيتك فقال وأنت إلي خير .* 
*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=485562*

----------


## عماد علي

*37- في كتب أبي يعلى الموصلي:*


*إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت و يطهركم تطهيرا* 

* عدد الروايات : ( 3 )*

*أبو يعلى الموصلي - مسند أبي يعلى - الجزء : ( 7 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 59 )*

*3871 - حدثنا إبراهيم بن الحجاج السامي حدثنا حماد بن سلمة حدثنا علي بن زيد عن أنس أن النبي (ص) كان يمر ستة أشهر بباب فاطمة بنت النبي عند صلاة الفجر فيقول الصلاة يا أهل البيت ثلاث مرات إنما يريد الله أن يذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .*

*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=292362*


*أبو يعلى الموصلي - مسند أبي يعلى - الجزء : ( 12 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 313 )*

*6737 - حدثنا محمد بن إسماعيل بن أبي سمينة ، حدثنا عبد الله بن داود ، عن فضيل ، عن عطية ، عن أبي سعيد ، عن أم سلمة ، أن النبي (ص) غطى على علي وفاطمة وحسن وحسين كساء ، ثم قال : هؤلاء أهل بيتي ، إليك لا إلى النار . قالت أم سلمة : فقلت : يا رسول الله ، وأنا منهم ؟ قال : لا ، وأنت على خير.*

*الرابط:*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=295309*


*أبو يعلى الموصلي - مسند أبي يعلى - الجزء : ( 12 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 451 )*

*6866 - حدثنا أبو خيثمة ، حدثنا محمد بن عبد الله الأسدي ، حدثنا سفيان ، عن زبيد ، عن شهر بن حوشب ، عن أم سلمة ، أن النبي (ص) جلل عليا وحسنا وحسينا وفاطمة كساء ، ثم قال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي وحامتي , اللهم أذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا ، فقالت أم سلمة قلت : يا رسول الله ، أنا منهم ؟ قال : إنك إلى خير.*

*الرابط:*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=295438*

----------


## عماد علي

*38- في كتب الآجري:*


*إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت و يطهركم تطهيرا* 

* عدد الروايات : ( 9 )*

*الآجري - الشريعة - كتاب فضائل أمير المؤمنين علي ( ع )*

*[ النص طويل لذا إستقطع منه موضع الشاهد ]*

*1444 - وحدثنا أبو بكر بن أبي داود أيضا قال : حدثنا إسحاق بن إبراهيم النهشلي قال : حدثنا يحيى بن حماد قال : أنبأنا أبو عوانة قال : ......*
*وأخذ رسول الله (ص) ثوبه فوضعه على علي وفاطمة وحسن وحسين ( ر ) فقال : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا..........*

*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=444576*


*الآجري - الشريعة - كتاب فضائل أمير المؤمنين علي ( ع )*

*1542 - وحدثنا إبن أبي داود أيضا قال : حدثنا سليمان بن داود المهري قال : حدثنا عبد الله بن وهب قال : حدثنا أبو صخر , عن أبي معاوية البجلي , عن سعيد بن جبير , عن أبي الصهباء , عن عمرة الهمدانية قالت : قالت لي أم سلمة : أنت عمرة ؟ قالت : قلت : نعم يا أمتاه , ألا تخبريني عن هذا الرجل الذي أصيب بين ظهرانينا , فمحب وغير محب ؟ فقالت أم سلمة : أنزل الله عز وجل إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا وما في البيت إلا جبريل ورسول الله (ص) وعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين (ع) وأنا فقلت : يا رسول الله أنا من أهل البيت ؟ قال : أنت من صالحي نسائي قالت أم سلمة : يا عمرة , فلو قال : نعم كان أحب إلي مما تطلع عليه الشمس وتغرب.*

*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=444683*


*الآجري - الشريعة - كتاب جامع فضائل أهل البيت ( ع )*

*1646 - حدثنا أبو بكر جعفر بن محمد الفريابي قال : حدثنا عثمان بن أبي شيبة قال : حدثنا محمد بن بشر قال : حدثنا زكريا بن أبي زائدة قال : حدثنا مصعب بن شيبة , عن صفية بنت شيبة قالت : قالت عائشة رحمها الله : خرج النبي (ص) ذات غداة , وعليه مرط مرحل من شعر أسود , فجاء الحسن ( ر ) فأدخله معه , ثم جاء الحسين ( ر ) فأدخله معه , ثم جاءت فاطمة ( ر ) فأدخلها , ثم جاء علي ( ر ) فأدخله , ثم قال : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا.*

*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=444814*


*الآجري - الشريعة - كتاب جامع فضائل أهل البيت ( ع )*

*1647- وأخبرنا أبو محمد عبد الله بن صالح البخاري قال : حدثنا الوليد بن شجاع قال : حدثنا يحيى بن زكريا بن أبي زائدة قال : حدثنا أبي , عن مصعب بن شيبة , عن صفية بنت شيبة الحجبي , عن عائشة ( ر ) قالت : خرج رسول الله (ص) ذات غداة , وعليه مرط مرحل من شعر أسود , فجلس فجاءته فاطمة ( ر ) , فأدخلها فيه , ثم جاء علي فأدخله فيه , ثم جاء حسن ( ر ) فأدخله فيه , ثم جاء حسين ( ر ) فأدخله فيه ثم قال : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .*

*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=444815*


*الآجري - الشريعة - كتاب جامع فضائل أهل البيت ( ع )*

*1648 - وأنبأنا أبو محمد عبد الله بن محمد بن ناجية قال : أنبأنا عمار بن خالد التمار قال : حدثنا إسحاق بن يوسف الأزرق قال : حدثنا عبد الملك بن أبي سليمان , عن أبي ليلى الكندي , عن أم سلمة ( ر ) : أن النبي (ص) كان في بيتها على منامة له , تحته كساء خيبري , فجاءت فاطمة ( ر ) ببرمة فيها خزيرة , فقال رسول الله (ص) : ادعي زوجك , وإبنيك حسنا وحسينا فدعتهم , فبينا هم يأكلون , إذ نزلت على النبي (ص) : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا فأخذ النبي (ص) الكساء فغشاهم بهم , ثم قال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي , وحامتي , فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا.*

*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=444816*


*الآجري - الشريعة - كتاب جامع فضائل أهل البيت ( ع )*

*1649 - حدثنا أَبو شعيب عبد اللَّه بن الحسنِ الحراني قال : حدثنا عبد العزيز بن داود الحراني قال حدثنا حماد بن سلمة , عن علي بن زيد , عن شهر بن حوشب , عن أم سلمة رحمها اللَّه : أن رسول اللَّهِ (ص) قال لفاطمة ( ر ) : ائتني بزوجك وإبنيك فجاءت بهم ( ر ) , فألقى عليهم رسول اللَّه (ص) كساء فدكيا , فوضع يده عليهم , ثم قال : اللهم هؤلاء آل محمد , فاجعل صلواتك وبركاتك على آل محمد إنك حميد مجيد قالت أم سلمة : فرفعت الكساء لأدخل معهم فجذبه رسول اللَّه (ص) من يدي وقال : إِنك على خير.*

*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=444817*


*الآجري - الشريعة - كتاب جامع فضائل أهل البيت ( ع )*

*1650- وأنبأنا أبو محمد عبد الله بن صالح البخاري قال : حدثنا الحسن بن علي الحلواني ، قال : حدثنا يزيد بن هارون قال : حدثنا عبد الملك بن أبي سليمان , عن عطاء , عن أم سلمة وعن داود بن أبي عوف , عن شهر بن حوشب , عن أم سلمة , وعن أبي ليلى الكندي , عن أم سلمة رحمها الله : بينما النبي (ص) في بيتي على منامة له عليها كساء خيبري , إذ جاءته فاطمة ( ر ) ببرمة فيها خزيرة , فقال لها النبي (ص) : ادعي زوجك وإبنيك قالت : فدعتهم فاجتمعوا على تلك البرمة يأكلون منها , فنزلت الآية : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا فأخذ رسول الله (ص) فضل الكساء فغشاهم مهيمه إياه , ثم أخرج يده فقال بها نحو السماء , فقال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي وحامتي فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا قالت : فأدخلت رأسي في الثوب , فقلت : رسول الله أنا معكم ؟ قال : إنك إلى خير , إنك إلى خير قالت : وهم خمسة : رسول الله (ص) , وعلي , وفاطمة , والحسن والحسين ( ر ).*

*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=444818*


*الآجري - الشريعة - كتاب جامع فضائل أهل البيت ( ع )*

*1651- وحدثنا إبن أبي داود قال : حدثنا أحمد بن محمد بن عمر بن يونس , ثنا عمر بن يونس قال : حدثنا سليمان بن أبي سليمان الزهري قال : حدثنا يحيى بن أبي كثير قال : حدثنا الأوزاعي قال : حدثني شداد بن عبد الله قال : سمعت واثلة بن الأسقع , وقد جيئ برأس الحسين ( ر ) , فذكره رجل فغضب واثلة وقال : والله لا أزال أحب عليا وحسنا وحسينا وفاطمة ( ر ) أبدا , بعد إذ سمعت رسول الله (ص) وهو في منزل أم سلمة يقول فيهم قال قال واثلة : رأيتني يوما وقد جئت رسول الله (ص) في منزل أم سلمة فدخل الحسن فأجلسه على فخذه اليمنى وقبله , وجاء الحسين فأجلسه على فخذه اليسرى وقبله , ثم جاءت فاطمة فأجلسها بين يديه , ثم دعا بعلي ( ر ) فجاء , ثم أغدق عليهم كساء خيبريا كأني أنظر إليه ثم قال : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا فقلت لواثلة : ما الرجس ؟ قال : الشك في الله عز وجل.*

*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=444819*


*الآجري - الشريعة - كتاب جامع فضائل أهل البيت ( ع )*

*1652 - حدثنا إبن أبي داود قال : حدثنا إبن أبي أيوب , ومحمد بن عبد الملك الواسطيان قالا : حدثنا عبد الرحيم بن هارون قال : حدثنا هارون بن سعد العجلي , عن عطية العوفي قال : سألت أبا سعيد الخدري عن أهل البيت , إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ؟ فقال : النبي (ص) , وعلي , وفاطمة , والحسن والحسين ( ر ).*

*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=444820*

----------


## عماد علي

*39- في كتب الشوكاني:*


*إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت و يطهركم تطهيرا* 

* عدد الروايات : ( 7 )*

*الشوكاني - فتح القدير - الجزء : ( 3 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 396 )*

*- وأخرج إبن مردويه وإبن عساكر وإبن النجار عن أبي سعيد الخدري قال لما نزلت وأمر أهلك بالصلاة كان النبي (ص) وسلم يجئ إلى باب علي صلاة الغداة ثمانية أشهر يقول الصلاة رحمكم الله إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .*


*الشوكاني - فتح القدير - الجزء : ( 4 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 279 )*

*- فأخرج الترمذي وصححه وإبن جرير وإبن المنذر والحاكم وصححه إبن مردويه والبيهقي في سننه من طرق عن أم سلمة قالت في بيتى نزلت يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت وفى البيت فاطمة وعلي الحسن والحسين فجللهم رسول الله (ص) وسلم بكساء كان عليه ثم قال هؤلاء أهل بيتى فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا .*

*- وأخرج إبن جرير وإبن المنذر وإبن أبى حاتم والطبراني وإبن مردويه عن أم سلمة أيضا أن النبي (ص) وسلم كان في بيتها على منامة له عليه كساء خيبرى فجاءت فاطمة ببرمة فيها خزيرة فقال رسول الله (ص) وسلم ادعى زوجك وإبنيك حسنا وحسينا فدعتهم فبينما هم يأكلون إذ نزلت على النبي (ص) يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا فأخذ النبي (ص) بفضلة كسائه فغشاهم إياها ثم أخرج يده من الكساء وألوى بها إلي السماء ثم قال اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتى وخاصتي أحمد فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا قالها ثلاث مرات قالت أم سلمة فأدخلت رأسي في الستر فقلت يا رسول الله وأنا معكم فقال إنك إلي خير مرتين .*

*- وأخرج إبن أبى شيبة وأحمد ومسلم وإبن جرير وإبن أبى حاتم والحاكم عن عائشة قالت خرج النبي (ص) غداة وعليه مرط مرجل من شعر أسود فجاء الحسن والحسين فأدخلهما معه ثم جاءت فاطمة فأدخلها معه ثم جاء على فأدخله معه ثم قال إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .*

*- وأخرج إبن أبى شيبة وأحمد وإبن المنذر وإبن أبى حاتم والطبراني والحاكم وصححه والبيهقي في سننه عن واثلة بن الأسقع قال جاء رسول الله (ص) إلي فاطمة ومعه علي وحسن وحسين حتى دخل فأدنى عليا وفاطمة وأجلسهما بين يديه وأجلس حسنا وحسينا كل واحد منهما علي فخذه ثم لف عليهم ثوبه وأنا مستدبرهم ثم تلا هذه الآية يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت وقال اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتى اللهم أذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا قلت يا رسول الله وأنا من أهلك قال وأنت من أهلى قال واثلة إنه لأرجا بعد ما أرجوه.*

*- وأخرج إبن أبى شيبة وأحمد والترمذي وحسنه وإبن جرير وإبن المنذر والطبراني والحاكم وصححه وإبن مردويه عن أنس أن رسول الله (ص) كان يمر بباب فاطمة إذا خرج إلى صلاة الفجر يقول الصلاة يا أهل البيت الصلاة يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .*


*الشوكاني - فتح القدير - الجزء : ( 4 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 280 )*

*- وأخرج الحكيم الترمذي والطبراني وإبن مردويه والبيهقي في الدلائل عن إبن عباس قال قال رسول الله (ص) إن الله قسم الخلق قسمين فجعلني في خيرهما قسما فذلك قوله وأصحاب اليمين وأصحاب الشمال فأنا من أصحاب اليمين وأنا خير أصحاب اليمين ثم جعل القسمين أثلاثا فجعلني في خيرها ثلاثا فذلك قوله وأصحاب الميمنة وأصحاب المشأمة والسابقون السابقون فأنا من السابقين وأنا خير السابقين ثم جعل الأثلاث قبائل فجعلني في خيرها قبيلة وذلك قوله شعوبا وقبائل لتعارفوا إن أكرمكم عند الله أتقاكم وأنا أتقى ولد آدم وأكرمهم على الله ولا فخر ثم جعل القبائل بيوتا فجعلني في خيرها بيتا فذلك قوله يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا فأنا وأهل بيتى مطهرون من الذنوب .*

----------


## عماد علي

*40- في كتب المتقي الهندي:*


*إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت و يطهركم تطهيرا* 

* عدد الروايات : ( 2 )*

*المتقي الهندي - كنز العمال - الجزء : ( 13 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 602 )*

*37544 - عن واثلة قال : أتيت فاطمة أسألها عن علي ، فقالت : توجه إلى رسول الله (ص) فجلس . فجاء رسول الله (ص) ومعه علي وحسن وحسين كل واحد منهما بيده حتى دخل ، فأدنى عليا وفاطمة فأجلسهما بين يديه وأجلس حسنا وحسينا كل واحد منهما على فخذه  ثم لف عليه ثوبه أو قال : كساءه ثم تلا هذه الآية إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ثم قال : اللهم ! إن هؤلاء أهل بيتي ، وأهل بيتي أحق ، فقلت : يا رسول الله ! وأنا من أهلك ، فقال : وأنت من أهلي . قال واثلة : إنها لمن أرجى ما أرجو .*

*الرابط :*
*http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=137&CID=499&SW=37544#SR1*

*المتقي الهندي - كنز العمال - الجزء : ( 13 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 646 )*

*37632 - مسند أنس أن النبي (ص) كان يمر ببيت فاطمة ستة أشهر إذا خرج إلى الفجر فيقول : الصلاة يا أهل البيت ! إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .* 

*الرابط :*
*http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=137&CID=503&SW=37632#SR1*

----------


## عماد علي

*41- في كتب العقيلي:*

*إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت و يطهركم تطهيرا* 

* عدد الروايات : ( 2 )*

*العقيلي - الضعفاء الكبير - باب العين*

*1262 - وهذا الحديث حدثناه عبد الله بن محمد المروزي قال : حدثنا الحسن بن علي الحلواني قال : حدثنا أبو عاصم ، عن عبادة أبو يحيى قال : سمعت أبا داود ، يحدث عن أبي الحمراء ، فقال : حفظت من رسول الله (ص) سبعة أشهر أو ثمانية أشهر يأتي إلى باب علي وفاطمة والحسن فيقول : الصلاة يرحمكم الله إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا أبو داود قال : اسمه نفيع بن الحارث الدارمي كوفي ، وفي هذا رواية من غير هذا الوجه فيها لين.*

*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=388397*


*العقيلي - الضعفاء الكبير - باب العين*

*1468 - ومن حديثه : ما حدثناه يحيى بن عثمان بن صالح قال : حدثنا نعيم بن حماد قال : حدثنا الفضل بن موسى الشيباني قال : حدثنا عمران بن مسلم ، عن عطية ، عن أبي سعيد الخدري : في قوله : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا قال : جمع رسول الله (ص) عليا وفاطمة والحسن والحسين ثم أدار عليهم الكساء فقال : هؤلاء أهل بيتي ، اللهم أذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا ، وهذا يروى بإسناد أصلح من هذا.*

*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=388805*

----------


## عماد علي

*42- في كتب الكسي:*


*إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت و يطهركم تطهيرا* 

* عدد الروايات : ( 2 )*

*الكسي - منتخب مسند الكسي - رقم الصفحة : ( 173 )*

*477 - حدثني الضحاك بن مخلد حدثني أبو داود السبيعي حدثني أبو الحمراء قال صحبت رسول الله (ص) تسعة أشهر فكان إذا أصبح باب علي وفاطمة وهو يقول يرحمكم الله إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا عمران بن حصين عن أبيه.* 

*الرابط:*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=162122*


*الكسي - منتخب مسند الكسي - رقم الصفحة : ( 367 )*

*1228 - حدثنا عفان بن مسلم ثنا حماد بن سلمة عن علي بن زيد عن أنس بن مالك أن رسول الله (ص) كان يمر بباب فاطمة ستة أشهر إذا خرج إلى صلاة الفجر يقول الصلاة يا أهل البيت إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .*
*‏*
*الرابط:*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=162904*

----------


## عماد علي

*43- في كتب إبن أبي الحديد:*


*إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت و يطهركم تطهيرا* 

* عدد الروايات : ( 3 )*

*إبن أبي الحديد - شرح نهج البلاغة - الجزء : ( 6 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 375 )*

*[ النص طويل لذا إستقطع منه موضع الشاهد ]*

*- وقال حين نزلت : إنما يريد الله ليذهب : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتى فأذهب الرجس عنهم . فإن قلت : فمن هي العترة التى عناها أمير المؤمنين (ع) بهذا الكلام ؟ قلت : نفسه وولداه ، والاصل في الحقيقة نفسه ، لان ولديه تابعان له ، ونسبتهما إليه مع وجوده كنسبة الكواكب المضيئة مع طلوع الشمس المشرقة .*


*إبن أبي الحديد - شرح نهج البلاغة - الجزء : ( 16 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 22 )*

*[ النص طويل لذا إستقطع منه موضع الشاهد ]*

*- قال المدائني : ولما توفى علي (ع) خرج عبد الله بن العباس بن عبد المطلب إلى الناس ، فقال : إن أمير المؤمنين (ع) توفى ، وقد ترك خلفا ، فإن أحببتم خرج وإليكم ، وإن كرهتم فلا أحد على أحد ، فبكى الناس ، وقالوا : بل يخرج إلينا فخرج الحسن (ع) ، فخطبهم ، فقال : أيها الناس ، اتقوا الله ، فأنا امراؤكم وأولياؤكم ، وإنا أهل البيت الذين قال الله تعالى فينا : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، فبايعه الناس .* 


*إبن أبي الحديد - شرح نهج البلاغة - الجزء : ( 16 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 30 )*

*[ النص طويل لذا إستقطع منه موضع الشاهد ]*

*- ثم قال : أيها الناس ، من عرفني فقد عرفني ، ومن لم يعرفني فأنا الحسن بن محمد رسول الله (ص) ، أنا إبن البشير ، أنا إبن النذير ، أنا إبن الداعي إلى الله بإذنه و السراج المنير ، أنا من أهل البيت الذين أذهب الله عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا ، والذين افترض الله مودتهم في كتابه .*

----------


## عماد علي

*44- في كتب الخوارزمي:*


*إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت و يطهركم تطهيرا* 

* عدد الروايات : ( 4 )*

*الموفق الخوارزمي - المناقب - رقم الصفحة : ( 60 / 61 / 62 )*

*28 - أخبرنا الشيخ الزاهد أبو الحسن علي بن أحمد العاصمي ، أخبرنا شيخ القضاة إسماعيل بن أحمد الواعظ ، أخبرنا والدي أحمد بن الحسين البيهقي ، أخبرنا أبو محمد عبد الله بن يوسف الاصبهاني ، أخبرنا بكير بن أحمد بن سهل الصوفي بمكة ، حدثنا موسى بن هارون ، حدثنا إبراهيم بن حبيب ، حدثنا عبد الله بن مسلم الملائي ، عن أبي الجحاف ، عن عطية ، عن أبي سعيد الخدري : ان رسول الله (ص) جاء إلى باب علي (ع) اربعين صباحا بعد ما دخل على فاطمة عليها السلام ، فقال : السلام عليكم أهل البيت ورحمة الله وبركاته ، الصلاة يرحمكم الله ، إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .*

*29 - وعن أبي سعيد الخدري انه قال : لما نزل قوله تعالى : وامر أهلك بالصلاة واصطبر عليها كان رسول الله (ص) يأتي باب فاطمة وعلي (ع) ، تسعة أشهر ، في كل صلاة فيقول : الصلاة ، يرحمكم الله إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .*

*30 - وبهذا الاسناد عن أحمد بن الحسين هذا ، أخبرنا أبو عبد الله الحافظ وأبو بكر أحمد بن الحسين القاضي وأبو عبد الرحمان السلمي قالوا : حدثنا أبو العباس محمد بن يعقوب ، حدثنا الحسن بن مكرم ، حدثنا عثمان بن عمر ، حدثنا عبد الرحمان بن عبد الله بن دينار ، عن شريك بن أبي نمر عن عطاء بن يسار ، عن أم سلمة قالت : في بيتي نزلت : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا قالت فأرسل رسول الله (ص) إلى فاطمة وعلي والحسن والحسين (ع) فقال : هؤلاء أهلي ، فقلت : يا رسول الله أما أنا من أهل البيت ؟ فقال : بلى ان شاء الله .* 


*الموفق الخوارزمي - المناقب - رقم الصفحة : ( 126 )*

*[ النص طويل لذا إستقطع منه موضع الشاهد ]*

*- قال إبن عباس : وكان علي (ع) أول من آمن من الناس بعد خديجة ، قال : وأخذ رسول الله (ص) ثوبه فوضعه على علي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين وقال : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .*

----------


## عماد علي

*45- في بقية المصادر:* 

*إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت و يطهركم تطهيرا* 
*عدد الروايات : ( 21 )**إبن جميع الصيداوي - معجم الشيوخ - المحمدون*

*84 - حدثنا محمد بن عمار بالكوفة ، حدثنا محمد بن عبيد بن أبي هارون المقرئ ، حدثنا أبو حفص الأعشى ، عن إسماعيل بن أبي خالد ، عن محمد بن سوقة ، عن من ، أخبره عن أم سلمة ، قالت : كان النبي (ص) عندنا منكسا رأسه فعملت له فاطمة خزيرة ، فجاءت ومعها حسن وحسين ( ر ) ، فقال لها النبي (ص) : أين زوجك ، اذهبي فادعيه فجاءت به فأكلوا فأخذ كساء فأداره عليهم ، فأمسك طرفه بيده اليسرى ، ثم رفع اليمنى إلى السماء وقال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي وحامتي ، اللهم أذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا ، أنا حرب لمن حاربتم سلم لمن سالمتم ، عدو لمن عاداكم.* 
*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=517455* 


*أبي بكر الشافعي - الفوائد الشهير بالغيلانيات - مجلس من إملاء الشافعي* 
*237 - حدثني إسحاق بن الحسن بن ميمون الحربي ، ثنا أبو غسان ، ثنا فضيل ، عن عطية ، عن أبي سعيد الخدري ، عن أم سلمة ، قالت : نزلت هذه الآية في بيتي إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا قلت : يا رسول الله ألست من أهل البيت ؟ قال : إنك إلى خير ، إنك من أزواج رسول الله قالت : وأهل البيت : رسول الله (ص) وعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين (ع).* 
*الرابط :*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=426899* 


*أحاديث إسماعيل بن جعفر - أحاديث شريك* 
*401 - حدثنا علي ، ثنا إسماعيل ، ثنا شريك ، عن عطاء أن هذه الآية ، نزلت في بيت أم سلمة إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا فقالت أم سلمة من جانب البيت : ألست يا رسول الله (ص) من أهل البيت ؟ قال : بلى إن شاء الله ثم أخذ ثوبا فطرحه على فاطمة ، وحسن ، وحسين ثم قال : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .* 
*الرابط:*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=11251* 


*إبن عبد ربه - العقد الفريد - سورة الآحزاب* 
*- وجمع النبي (ص) فاطمةَ وعليا والحسن والحسين فألقى عليهم كساءه وضمهم إلى نفسه ثم تلا هذه الآية‏:‏ إنما يريد اللّه ليذهب عنكمِ الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا‏ .* 
*الرابط:*
*http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=195&CID=29&SW=ويطهركم#SR1* 


*إبن سيد الناس - عيون الأثر - الجزء : ( 2 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 395 )* 
*- وأبو الخمراء قيل اسمه هلال بن الحارث وقيل هلال بن ظفر حديثه عن النبي (ص) أنه كان يمر ببيت علي وفاطمة فيقول : السلام عليكم أهل البيت إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا وذو مخمر إبن أخى النجاشي ويقال إبن أخته ويقال ذو مخبر . وبكير بن شداخ الليثى . ويقال بكر وأبو ذر الغفاري ورزينة إمرأة حديثها عن النبي (ص) في فضل يوم عاشوراء عند أهل البصرة .* 
*الرابط:*
*http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=183&CID=45&SW=ويطهركم#SR1* 


*الطيالسي - مسند أبي داود الطيالسي - رقم الصفحة : ( 274 )* 
*2159 - حدثنا أبو داود قال حدثنا حماد بن سلمة عن علي بن زيد عن أنس عن النبي (ص) انه كان يمر على باب فاطمة شهرا قبل صلاة الصبح فيقول الصلاة يا أهل البيت إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت.* 
*الرابط:*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=20865* 


*إبن بشران - أمالي - مجلس آخر في يوم الجمعة..* 
*657 - أخبرنا أبو محمد عبد الخالق بن الحسن المعدل ، ثنا محمد بن سليمان ، ثنا أبو نعيم ، ثنا يونس بن أبي إسحاق ، عن أبي داود ، عن أبي الحمراء ، قال : رابطت النبي (ص) ستة أشهر ، فكان يمر بباب علي وفاطمة ( ر ) فيقول : الصلاة الصلاة ، إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا.* 
*الرابط:*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=570484* 


*مسند البزار - البحر الزخار - إسماعيل بن عبدالله...* 
*1989 - حدثنا عبد الله بن شبيب ، قال : نا عبد الرحمن بن شيبة ، قال : نا محمد بن إسماعيل بن أبي فديك ، قال : حدثني إبن أبي مليكة ، عن إسماعيل بن عبد الله بن جعفر ، عن أبيه ، قال : لما نظر رسول الله (ص) إلى الرحمة هابطة قال : من يدعو لي ؟ فقالت ابنته : أنا يا رسول الله ، فقال : ادعي عليـا ( ر ) فدعي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين ( ر ) ، فجعل الحسن عن يمينه ، والحسين عن يساره ، وفاطمة تجاهه ، ثم غشاهم كساء ثم قال : هؤلاء أهلي فأنزل الله تبارك وتعالى إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا . وهذا الحديث لا نعلمه يروى عن عبد الله بن جعفر إلا من هذا الوجه.* 
*الرابط:*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=251756* 


*إسحاق بن راهويه - مسند إبن راهويه - الجزء : ( 3 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 678 )* 
*1139- أخبرنا يحيى بن آدم نا بن أبي زائدة عن أبيه عن مصعب بن شيبة عن صفية بنت سيبة عن عائشة قالت خرج رسول الله (ص) ذات غداة وعليه مرط مرحل من شعر أسود فدعا رسول الله (ص) حسنا فأدخله ثم دعا حسينا فأدخله ثم دعا فاطمة فأدخلها ثم دعا عليا فأدخله ثم قال إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .* 
*الرابط:*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=124654* 


*عمر بن شاهين - فضائل سيدة النساء - رقم الصفحة : ( 28 )* 
*14 - حدثنا عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد العزيز البغوي ثنا عبيد الله بن العيشى ثنا حماد بن سلمة عن علي بن زيد عن أنس بن مالك أن رسول الله (ص) كان يمر ببيت فاطمة بعد أن بنى بها على ( ر ) بستة أشهر يقول الصلاة إنما يريد الله أن يذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .* 
*الرابط:*
*http://www.sonnhonline.com/Hadith.aspx?HadithID=510961* 


*عبدالرحمن أحمد البكري - عمر بن الخطاب - رقم الصفحة : ( 180 )* 
*- من هم أهل البيت ؟ الذين أثنى عليهم الله تعالى في كتابه العزيز بقوله عز من قائل : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، ( الاحزاب : 33 ). قال الالوسي في تفسيره : أخرج الترمذي ، والحاكم وصححاه ، وإبن جرير ، وإبن المنذر ، وإبن مردويه ، والبيهقي في سننه.* 
*- عن أم سلمة ( ر ) من طرق قالت : في بيتي نزلت إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت وفي البيت فاطمة وعلي و الحسن والحسين فجللهم رسول الله (ص) بكساء كان عليه ثم قال : هؤلاء أهل بيتي فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا ثم قال : وجاء في رواية أخرجها الطبراني عن أم سلمة أنها قالت : فرفعت الكساء لادخل معهم فجذبه (ص) من يدي وقال : إنك على خير .*  


*الشيخ عبدالله الشبراوي الشافعي - الاتحاف بحب الاشراف - : ( 5 )* 
*- واكبارا لمقامهم لقوله تعالى إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، روى الترمذي عن عمر بن أبي سلمة ربيب النبي (ص) قال: لما نزلت هذه الآية إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت في بيت أم سلمة ( ر ) دعا فاطمة وحسنا وحسينا وجللهم بكساء وعلي خلف ظهره ثم قال اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي اذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا.* 
*- روى الترمذي عن عمر بن أبي سلمة ربيب النبي (ص) قال:لما نزلت هذه الآية إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت في بيت أم سلمة ( ر ) دعا فاطمة وحسناً وحسيناً وجللهم بكساء وعلي خلف ظهره ثم قال اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي اذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا.* 


*محي الدين النووي - المجموع - الجزء : ( 3 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 467 )* 
*- وعن وائلة بن الاسقع ( ر ) قال جئت أطلب عليا ( ر ) فلم أجده فقالت فاطمة ( ر ) انطلق الي رسول الله (ص) يدعوه فاجلس فجاء مع رسول الله (ص) فدخلا فدخلت معهما فدعا رسول الله (ص) حسنا وحسينا فاجلس كل واحد منهما على فخذه وأدنى فاطمة من حجره وزوجها ثم لف عليهم ثوبه وانه منتبز فقال إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا اللهم هؤلاء أهلي اللهم حق قال وائلة قلت يا رسول الله وأنا من أهلك قال وأنت من أهلي قال وائلة انها لمن أرجا ما أرجوه ، قال البيهقى هذا إسناد صحيح .* 


*المباركفوري - تحفة الأحوذي - الجزء : ( 9 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 49 )* 
*- وأما حديث أم سلمة فأخرجه الترمذي في فضل فاطمة ( ر ) وفي الباب أيضا عن عائشة أخرجه مسلم عنها قالت خرج النبي غداة وعليه مرط مرحل من شعر أسود فجاء الحسن بن علي فأدخله ثم جاء الحسين فدخل معه ثم جاءت فاطمة فأدخلها ثم جاء علي فأدخله ثم قال إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا .* 


*يتبع*

----------


## عماد علي

*البلاذري - أنساب الأشراف - رقم الصفحة : ( 104 )* 
*38 - حدثني أبو صالح الفرا ، حدثنا حجاج بن محمد ، حدثنا حماد إبن سلمة عن علي بن زيد : عن أنس بن مالك أن النبي (ص) كان يمر ببيت فاطمة عليها السلام ستة أشهر وهو منطلق إلى صلاة الصبح فيقول : الصلاة أهلا لبيت إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ، [ 33 - الاحزاب ] .* 


*القاضي عياض - الشفا بتعريف حقوق المصطفى - الجزء : ( 2 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 48 )* 
*- وعن عمر بن أبى سلمة لما نزلت إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ، الآية وذلك في بيت أم سلمة ، دعا فاطمة وحسنا وحسينا فجللهم بكساء وعلى خلف ظهره ثم قال اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتى فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا .* 


*النحاس - معاني القرآن - الجزء : ( 5 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 348 )* 
*[ النص طويل لذا إستقطع منه موضع الشاهد ]* 
*- وقوله جل وعز إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ، [ 33 - الاحزاب ] ، قال عطية حدثني أبو سعيد الخدري قال حدثتني أم سلمة قالت نزلت هذه الآية في بيت وكنت جالسة على الباب فقلت يا رسول الله ألست من أهل البيت قال إنك إلى خير وأنت من أزواج النبي (ص) وكان في البيت النبي وعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين صلوات الله عليهم .* 


*الثعالبي - تفسير الثعالبي - الجزء : ( 4 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 346 )* 
*[ النص طويل لذا إستقطع منه موضع الشاهد ]* 
*- قالت أم سلمة نزلت هذه الآية في بيتى فدعا رسول الله (ص) عليا وفاطمة وحسنا وحسينا فدخل معهم تحت كساء خيبريى أن وقال هؤلاء أهل بيتى وقرأ الآية وقال اللهم اذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا قالت أم سلمة فقلت وانا يا رسول الله فقال انت من ازواج النبي (ص) وانت إلى خير والجمهور على هذا ........* 


*أبوبكر السرخسي - أصول السرخسي - الجزء : ( 1 ) - رقم الصفحة : ( 314 )* 
*[ النص طويل لذا إستقطع منه موضع الشاهد ]* 
*- ومن الناس من يقول لا إجماع إلا لعترة الرسول لانهم المخصوصون بقرابة رسول الله (ص) وأسباب العز ، قال (ع) : إني تارك فيكم الثقلين كتاب الله وعترتي إن تمسكتم بهما لم تضلوا بعدي وقال تعالى : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا ولكنا نقول : أنواع الكرامة لاهل البيت متفق عليه .*

----------

